#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Finally starting the build.

## Bettyboo

This is my initial (very basic) plan:



I'm also gonna have a roofed raised outdoor area that'll run the length of the back and go out about 4 metres (BBQ, outdoor seating, etc so I can fish off it and drink beer...).

It'll cost around 700,000 baht (all in...).

The FIL has built a couple of houses and is both a tight fisted bastard and a very honest decent chap, so he will be the foreman. I don't want him getting stuck into the work, just ordering and managing. As such, the plan is very basic - based around 4 metwre square 'spaces'. I'm seeing this as the missus place, so I won't even be stressing meself about fit and finnish and stuff... I just don't want the stress, and I may not even live there.

I will give directions from afar which they've told me they'll follow, but I don't expect that to be stuck to too closely.

I'm starting a spreadsheet today and will make all costs visible/available to TD members as we go along.

It's in Nakhon Nayok. The plot is about 3 rai, the dad lives next door in 6 rai (he gave us this plot), and the uncle lives next door on 9 rai. I'll probably put some trees/orchard on the rest of the land (maybe the missus would like to make jam...).

Should be finished by January.  :Smile: 

This week, the ground is being cleared by hand (a 200 metre sq plot), then the heavy machinery will come in to go over/turn the soil (?) again. Cost = 3,000 baht.

The missus will be going weekly and taking pics (starting next week), then I'll update this thread.

I'll be in Thailand from the middle of July to the end of August, so I'll be getting more involved then. Enjoy... All comments/suggestions are welcome.

----------


## Bettyboo

The whole plot will be raised about 1 metre (not the car/garage area at the front which I'll change to 4x8 metres). The outside kitchen/utility area and a rear area that will go out 4 metres and run the mength of the back will also be raised about 1 metre.

----------


## DrAndy

good luck, and keep it simple

----------


## aging one

So for the bedroom on the far right. It will only be 8 sq meters? All in all looks simple and nice.  But unless its a maids room its very small.  At two meters wide thats going to be a very small single bed even to walk around.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yep, basically a spare bedroom - the missus wants a small kitchen as she'll cook outside mostly, so just futs her needs. Not perfect, I know. Might evolve as they go along. I told 'em that this is my basic idea, I'm not spending much, but they will be living there (I'll probably have a flat in Bkk for 90% of the time), so it's up tho them...




> keep it simple


That is my number one aim.




> If you are not on the site on a regular basis, this leads to problems


I agree, but I won't be there at all. I might not even live there, I am spending this money for the missus and her mother; they can have their house however they like - I care not... I am relaxed. I am not stressing. I am relaxed.

----------


## mingmong

bring it on Boo, photos please  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Happy days are here again.  Good for you Boo, I'm looking forward to hours of demented posts from you and others here.  to bad Slap went home I'm sure he'd give you a hand or two?
Anyway why two toilets side by side?  emotional attraction?

----------


## Gerbil

With a pink floor, pink walls & hello kitty decals all over. What a surprise.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Goes without saying really.



I was reading the recent Septic Tank thread with interest; gonna have to chat to the dad about that.

Two toilets together for the sake of easy and cheap plumbing.

----------


## Looper

Why is the kitchen outside Betty?

Is that normal?

----------


## ltnt

"Only one ass at a time," posted on the door usually works wonders.

Where's the ablution space and the prayer room?  What kind of mosque are you building anyway?

Substitute "porn room," in the above sentence.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Why is the kitchen outside Betty?


The missus likes to cook outside, always has... I will have maybe a fridge, cooker, some cupboards, etc inside. 




> Where's the ablution space and the prayer room? What kind of mosque are you building anyway?


Mmm. A Buddha area may arise outside the front.

----------


## Humbert

Good luck! Looking forward to seeing the pics.

----------


## Dillinger

Talking of love and peace, the M.I.L's bedroom is a bit too close for comfort when you pop back from Oman carrying your nads in a wheelbarrow, doing your walrus mating call. Think of poor Somchai too. :Smile:  


You'll also hear the M.I.L crouching on her creaky old knees and curling one out while you're sat at that desk. I can also see people using that sofa as a hand towel on their way out the Kharzy 


I'd turn her room into an office with a door leading off the master bedroom and stick the old hag's room to the right of that kitchen area :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, it's far from perfect, but it's just a little house in the sticks. If I decide to live there then I would take the building out to the left through the master bedroom and build a nice area for me on 2 floors (probably the size of the rest of the place... I am thinking about getting a concrete base to the left in rediness (might be a problem digging and pouring a second foundation so close later) and getting an arch built on the very left wall that is filled in with a basic wall that can easily be knocked through (might be easier to go through the window area?). On the other hand, I don't intend to live there, so maybe it can all wait til a later date...

----------


## nigelandjan

Welcome back Betty how are you mate ??  

Great to see a new build thread ,, just got our plans all up and running ready for Nov this year ,,, nothing as grand and palatial as yours though mate ,, bit like a granduer shed ,, but like you I am doing it for the misses  ( mine that is ) :Smile: 


Dont forget some pics ,, try and get some of your missus marking out the plot on a very very hot day  :Smile:

----------


## cdnski12

Sort out the land ownership. Sooner or later the actual landowner will want it back ... especially after you have improved the site. Happens everyday in LOS.

----------


## Dillinger

^ He'll be alright, it's a present from the inlaws



> The plot is about 3 rai, the dad lives next door in 6 rai (he gave us this plot)


Although....... the following statement about Por is flawed



> The FIL has built a couple of houses and is both a tight fisted bastard and a very honest decent chap

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Mate, 
Good luck with the build.

----------


## brisie

By putting an internal corner or "valley" in your roof line has just added shit loads onto your costs and problems if you go single straight line gable ended house would save you in many ways.
in other words build a rectangle or square house = less likely no roof leaks or no problem and less chance concrete slabs out of level. 
I don't know how to translate the words "diminishing trusses" to Thai and I doubt any Thai would know what you where talking about anyway but that's what you need to create an internal corner.
Your load bearing truss would be sitting on the master bedroom window so you might want to shift it over too 1 side a little bit.

----------


## kingwilly

> Anyway why two toilets side by side? emotional attraction?


One is guest, one is master bedroom. 

Having them next to each other cuts down on plumbing costs.

----------


## Gerbil

> Anyway why two toilets side by side?  emotional attraction?



You can never have too many toilets:

----------


## koman

> Just think about all those days ahead when you can kick back and view the horizon filled with trash, smoke from crop burns, worthless dogs mongering in view, destroyed motorbikes and old slagging whores done in by you and the old FIL.
> 
> Always something new and wonderous about that.


I'm selling my city home and moving out into Isaan, just for those very things....

Already got the land and had it filled and ready to build.  I'm currently rooting around in the Sofa and checking all the drawers for loose change.....got to find just over sixteen million baht to cover the wife's plan for a simple 800 m2 house....on the filled land.   It's the Carrera marble and frescoes that drive the costs up....... :Smile:

----------


## bobforest

Boo

I'm with Brisie on the design. Valleys in the roof are a pain - I've just got down off my ladder again after cleaning leaves out of the valley outside my kitchen door.

Having a rectangular design would eliminate the valley and be cheaper, as long as land space allows it.

bobforest

----------


## Bung

I would make it square or rectangular also and the money saved make some changes. That kitchen is fine but what is that small area you walk through to get to the dining room? A lounge? 

I'd make it open plan, rooms on opposing ends common dining/ lounge in the middle with the kitchen outside in the centre area. Make sure your bedroom is big enough for a desk and your personal stuff.

I can't see how you would save much on plumbing costs, that blue pipe is so cheap. It's the taps etc that cost. Have two bogs off each bedroom on opposing ends and put the tank in the middle outside.

----------


## sunsetter

one entry/exit door? hmmmm, might wanna fix that mate.....

----------


## nigelandjan

I kinda get the feeling with Betty being far away this is gonna be a non pic build thread

----------


## Loombucket

Interesting floor plan! I'm not that sure about only one door either. Anyway, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Best of luck and get some pictures up.

----------


## nigelandjan

This one door thingy could be a problem if a ghost takes up residence ( or I should say when ) and the bloody thing cant find its way out

----------


## koman

It's not just the  virtually guaranteed ghost problems.....it's a violation of the fire code....and you know how strict Thailand is about things like that... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Best get some serious Monk work done around that door to keep the evil spirits out....and maybe a good a fire suppression system to help make up for the lack of a second exit...

----------


## Bung

He said he will have a verandah running across the back length of it so obviously there will be a door or two leading out to that.

----------


## Koetjeka

> He said he will have a verandah running across the back length of it so obviously there will be a door or two leading out to that.


I can't see any on the floor plan though. 

How many floors will there be anyway? If just 1 you can always climb out of the window  :mid:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well I dont know the door regs but you got me thinking now ,, allthough I have stayed in plenty of Thai places with only one door ,, a Thai architect has just drawn up a plan for us with one door in it ,, mabe have to be altered ?

----------


## Bung

He has a door leading out to his kitchen and I am sure you will be able to access the yard from there. It is a Thai kitchen. The openings from the dining room could be sliding doors as well.

----------


## stevefarang

The plan does show an external kitchen, which I'm assuming means, it's not fully enclosed. So there are 2 doors in and out right there.

And since it's all ground floor, getting out a window, as Koetjeka said, should not be a problem.

That's how I see it. Besides, it sounds like he won't really be staying there that much anyway. It's more for the wife and her family.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I kinda get the feeling with Betty being far away this is gonna be a non pic build thread


Have faith, it's a pic thread! The missus went there today, and I'm currently uploading the 10 pics she sent me.  :Smile: 




> one entry/exit door?


three 




> I'm sure you know what you're doing


You would be wrong!




> He said he will have a verandah running across the back length of it so obviously there will be a door or two leading out to that.


Bingo!




> He has a door leading out to his kitchen and I am sure you will be able to access the yard from there. It is a Thai kitchen. The openings from the dining room could be sliding doors as well.


Hey, double Bingo!!! Three cheers for Bung...

The plan isn't clear, and I'm having it done professionally, with changes, as we speak. The front left hump towards the front will be paralleled on the right because I agree with posters that the third bedroom is too small. See, you lot do have input.

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus at the land office, changing the land from her father's name into hers (will will also be upgrading Pa's house as we go along; new roof, improved toilet, etc).



The house next door has just been completed for 1.2 million, here are 2 pics. We like the place and may: 1) get some of the same builders in; 2) copy some of their attributes.





I like the roof (even though I may go for terracotta) and the outside tiled area (although I want more tiled space).

----------


## DrAndy

yes, get a good set of plans your builder can work to

that will save you so much time and money in the end

a lot of people just give a set of basic plans to their builder then complain that the builder has not done what they wanted

the reason is often the plans are not clear and the builder has had to make a decision by himself rather than waiting for the owner to appear

----------


## Bettyboo

A few general pics of the land:







Pa gave us 3 rai of fairly shaded space by the pond (which he thought that I liked, but I don't remember saying one way or the other...).

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's the first bit of work, as such:

The land was cleared (1,000 baht) then 20 trucks of soil were brought in and squared and levelled off (20 x 850 = 17,000 baht).





(not sure what the oil looking stuff on plates is)





Good snake territory, as you can see.

Now, a question for the wise TDers: what happens next? Why did they raise the level before digging down to foundations???

----------


## Bettyboo

The area looks smaller than the 200 square metres I asked them to make a base on? We will see...

&, from the look of the plot pics, the angles may not best suit my design; I expect evolution.

----------


## DrAndy

> what happens next? Why did they raise the level before digging down to foundations???


some people think it is necessary

I suppose that leaving it for a rainy season helps it consolidate but you still have to dig through it and get down to the firm layers, so it is not used

----------


## Bettyboo

> By putting an internal corner or "valley" in your roof line has just added shit loads onto your costs and problems if you go single straight line gable ended house would save you in many ways. in other words build a rectangle or square house = less likely no roof leaks or no problem and less chance concrete slabs out of level. I don't know how to translate the words "diminishing trusses" to Thai and I doubt any Thai would know what you where talking about anyway but that's what you need to create an internal corner. Your load bearing truss would be sitting on the master bedroom window so you might want to shift it over too 1 side a little bit.





> I'm with Brisie on the design. Valleys in the roof are a pain - I've just got down off my ladder again after cleaning leaves out of the valley outside my kitchen door. Having a rectangular design would eliminate the valley and be cheaper, as long as land space allows it.





> I would make it square or rectangular also and the money saved make some changes. That kitchen is fine but what is that small area you walk through to get to the dining room? A lounge?


Mmm, sounds good. I will speak to the architect. I want to make more space on the right, so it's a U shape; maybe, as it's quite a small area, I can just have one big square roof covering the entire area which would offer a shaded seating area outside the front door too. Maybe a seperate small covered area for the car. Any thoughts on that?

I'm thinking that may better suit the plot size/shape too; now I've seen it - I thought they were gonna create the plot in the open space the other side of the pond, but seamingly not...




> I'd make it open plan, rooms on opposing ends common dining/ lounge in the middle with the kitchen outside in the centre area. Make sure your bedroom is big enough for a desk and your personal stuff.


If I make a U, then the two rooms on the right would become open plan and the 4x4 metres of the right hand side U would be the MILs bedroom. Better?




> I can't see how you would save much on plumbing costs, that blue pipe is so cheap. It's the taps etc that cost. Have two bogs off each bedroom on opposing ends and put the tank in the middle outside.


I don't see why having the 2 bathrooms back to back is an issue - one is in the master bedroom while the other is off the lounge area.

----------


## Gerbil

If you're going to raise the area of the land, you need to wait for at least a year *after* doing so before beginning construction to allow it to settle.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I have read similar, but me FIL says otherwise. Not sure what's going on really... In NN the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down, so they will dig through the extra 0.5 metre of soil that they've just laid and put in the foundations. He says that can be done straight away, and we'll likely start very soon.

I'm not sure about this, so I would like other folks' thoughts/experiences.

----------


## Bettyboo

I suppose the completed house will be similar to the one just completed next door (pic below) insomuch as it's raised ina similar way and of a similar size. I'll ask how they built it and check with the architect too.

----------


## Gerbil

> ^ I have read similar, but me FIL says otherwise. Not sure what's going on really... In NN the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down, so they will dig through the extra 0.5 metre of soil that they've just laid and put in the foundations. He says that can be done straight away, and we'll likely start very soon.
> 
> I'm not sure about this, so I would like other folks' thoughts/experiences.


Foundations will be ok.

But outside concrete slabs poured on top of the landfill and tiling on top will crack after a few years as the land below the slabs subsides - Unless the slabs are poured very thick and a lot of rebar is used.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that makes sense, thank you.

I thought something similar, the top 'slab' is likely to move and crack unless they use lots of mesh/rebar. I thought they would dig down to do the foundation then fill in a concrete raised layer with maybe shingle/cheap rocky stuff. Maybe this way is just the cheapest way to get the ground raised...

If other posters agree with Gerbil then I'll have to make sure they use plenty of rebar and pour a thick layer of concrete (can anythinbg else help?).

----------


## Norton

> I suppose the completed house will be similar to the one just completed next door (pic below) insomuch as it's raised ina similar way and of a similar size.


Sure it will. If your wife likes the quality of work builder did get them to build yours. Always good to see up close work builder has done before you have them build yours. You'll get about the same.

If you look at just about any build thread on forum you'll see how it will be constructed. Not that mine anything special but typical.

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...-in-isaan.html

----------


## Bettyboo

^ good advice, and nice thread. Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

So if its pors land and he's built a few houses before, why isn't he building this house ?
You mentioned him being a thrifty fukker too. You may as well throw away those plans. Old foreman Por will surely be making it to his liking. 
This thread is gonna be a classic I reckon. I can see him using your house as a water mill on that pond

----------


## Bettyboo

^ he is the foreman. He has already saved a few thousand on the land fill (normal price locally is 950 per truck load) and he will manage the workers stage by stage, etc.

Certainly the plan will evolve. I've sent the land pics and my revised plan ideas to the architect today, so we will see what he comes back with...

----------


## ootai

> The area looks smaller than the 200 square metres I asked them to make a base on? We will see...
> 
> &, from the look of the plot pics, the angles may not best suit my design; I expect evolution.


I like the way you are approaching this project as a learning experience rather than trying to control the whole process. If you don't expect evolution, that is ending up with something that does what you intended but may not resemble what you envisaged at the beginning, then you will go crazy. In that respect off to a good start as it is or has been put in a different location to where you thought and you think the built up area is smaller than you wanted.

As for how long the landfill needs to be left before building on it, in my opinion maybe 1 day is long enough. If you ever read the thread about my wife's house build then you would have seen that we filled the land at the start of January and started putting in the columns in early April. The only thing needed is to make sure that the footings are dug down into the original hard ground below the fill. From what you say your FIL is on top of that issue.

Good luck and as I have read somewhere on here "don't sweat the small stuff and its all small stuff". I look forward to the evolution/revolution.

----------


## Dillinger

What are those people called who laugh at other people falling over ? 

No. not Koojo on the amusing photo thread  :Smile: 

I wouldn't wish any misfortune on anyone, but I do love a good disaster movie. :Smile: 

I better be careful what I wish for though, because I have been contemplating buying the whole of the  Missus families land, all of her 3 brothers(yes they are brothers you twisted fukkers :Smile: ) are wanting to sell, but then I think, I can never see me living in Nakhon Bumfuck ever, and where are them losers gonna live ? But then I think like you Betty and I will probably buy off 2 of them, so the Missus has a nice pad if something does happen to me, although she has inherited a treehouse on a plot up there adjacent to her bro's in  Roi Et, 

Fuk it, i'm gonna buy the land and a shit  load of bamboo :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> as I have read somewhere on here "don't sweat the small stuff and its all small stuff"


Sea Traveller  :Smile:

----------


## bobforest

> ^ I have read similar, but me FIL says otherwise. Not sure what's going on really... In NN the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down, so they will dig through the extra 0.5 metre of soil that they've just laid and put in the foundations. He says that can be done straight away, and we'll likely start very soon.
> 
> I'm not sure about this, so I would like other folks' thoughts/experiences.


Boo

I'm not sure what "NN" stands for, but I would think that if "the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down" then you should be OK to start putting the foundations down whenever you like, as long as those foundations are based in and on that "hard stuff." Another factor in your case is that it's only one storey.

In my limited experience (watching neighbours' 2 storey houses in the process of construction) they have filled about 1m above the original level of the land, left the fill for a few months (3-6), and then excavated through this fill into the original land to place the foundations there.

bobforest

----------


## koman

[QUOTE=bobforest;2450289]


> ^ I have read similar, but me FIL says otherwise. Not sure what's going on really... In NN the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down, so they will dig through the extra 0.5 metre of soil that they've just laid and put in the foundations. He says that can be done straight away, and we'll likely start very soon.
> 
> I'm not sure about this, so I would like other folks' thoughts/experiences.


Boo

It's hard to say without knowing what's under the top layer of dirt.  It's certainly "normal" to let fill settle for a period of not less than 3-6 months and often for a year or more.   Locally around here, they use 7 meter pylons driven  into the ground to carry and distribute the weight of the building.   If you have bedrock a meter down....I would be surprised;  but if that's the case you should be able to build right away just by laying the foundations on the rock bed.

The lighter building materials being used now...QBlock etc  make quite a difference to the overall load on the foundations.

I spent most of the day yesterday with an architect and builder learning all kinds of new stuff.   We have just filled a piece of land back in January...which has been previously filled about 2-3 years ago  (we added another meter of good soil)   He is going to do some soundings....but he tells me that we can start as soon as the "wet" seasons is over.  We will be using the 7 meter pylons which can be driven  in a day or so.

----------


## nigelandjan

Hope your gonna do a pic thread to Bob ( please )

----------


## Bettyboo

> I like the way you are approaching this project as a learning experience rather than trying to control the whole process.


Thanks. Sometimes, the locals know what they're talking about and make decent choices; they have lived there all their lives... In this instance, I'm happy to go with the flow to a large extent.




> As for how long the landfill needs to be left before building on it, in my opinion maybe 1 day is long enough.





> I'm not sure what "NN" stands for, but I would think that if "the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down" then you should be OK to start putting the foundations down whenever you like, as long as those foundations are based in and on that "hard stuff." Another factor in your case is that it's only one storey.





> It's hard to say without knowing what's under the top layer of dirt. It's certainly "normal" to let fill settle for a period of not less than 3-6 months and often for a year or more. Locally around here, they use 7 meter pylons driven into the ground to carry and distribute the weight of the building. If you have bedrock a meter down....I would be surprised; but if that's the case you should be able to build right away just by laying the foundations on the rock bed.


Thanks for your comments. In Nakon Nayok the hard ground (not sure just how hard the ground is or if its rock) is only 1 metre down. The family have many houses within a few km radius, and have tilled the land for decades, so they know what they're doing (famous last words...). The architect also confirmed that digging down to 1 metre will be ok; as folks have said, it's only a single floor construction too.

As Gerbil said, I'll try to make sure plenty of rebar and a thick layer of concrete is used for the base, as we won't be wanting floor cracks after a year or so...

----------


## nigelandjan

Have you actually got a firm price for this little lot Betty , or is a bit of suck it and see ?

----------


## Dillinger

> is a bit of suck it and see ?


I wont be popular for saying this, but every single Farang sponsored house build on here is suck it and see........see if she's gonna sell you down the river.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Have you actually got a firm price for this little lot Betty , or is a bit of suck it and see ?


Well...

I decided upon 700,000; build to that price. The house just completed next door which she likes cost 1.2 million, so I can imagine how it's gonna go...

Just getting some proper plans drawn up; this will give a better idea. I haven't done detailed costings. I'm not a professional.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

Good luck Bettyboo. Looking forward to following the progress of your build. 

Not sure if you've given this detail any consideration, but be sure to have a termite protection grid included in the base of your house. It's usually a grid of small pvc piping laid out under the concrete base, that some type of poison is added every once in while (once or twice a year I believe is the norm).

Steve

----------


## ltnt

> I decided upon 700,000; build to that price.


As the process of the build gets closer it seems the cost estimate gets higher as the female adds to her need lists.

Interesting in that I find myself in the same circumstances.  Trying to explain "cost effective," building practices is simply a waste of time.  In order to overcome the "hard head," of the spouse I have resorted to pronouncements;  What you want and what you get are two different things.  No doubt that once the build commences we'll both get a surprise.

----------


## Gipsy

You will regret living that close to all that bamboo... while nice for  providing shade and the 'woosh' whenever there's a nice breeze but as  soon as the dry season starts soon everything, and I mean everything, will  be covered in bamboo leaves. 

After a good few weeks of wind  and/or rain it's like a tapestry of pale brown paper covering all you  have planted, preventing proper watering and aeration. The good thing is  that it prevents weeds from popping up everywhere.

it quickly  can become a nuisance, having to clean it up almost every day and to  find it in every nook and cranny of the house once doors and windows are  left open. Bamboo leaves are very slow to decay and have almost no  nutritional value. 

You've been warned!  :Smile: 





* Back to raking up more bamboo leaves *

----------


## DrAndy

yes, but sometimes the benefits outweigh the disadvantages

although that can be difficult to see when you are sweeping up

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not sure if you've given this detail any consideration, but be sure to have a termite protection grid included in the base of your house. It's usually a grid of small pvc piping laid out under the concrete base, that some type of poison is added every once in while (once or twice a year I believe is the norm).


Good advice thank you; I will check it out. I've also heard about something that can be laid into/near the foundations to help keep the mozzies away - anybody got any ideas about this?

I really need to get up to speed on the plumbing and stuff that needs to be sorted out at foundation time. I've got the architect working with me now and hope to have regular chats with him then the fully completed drawings (autocad pans, 3D SketchUp images, floor plans and construction drawings for submission/approval) should be ready by June 1st. Currently got the missus fiunding the plot on Google Earth so the architect can have all the info (true North, conditions, access roads, etc).




> As the process of the build gets closer it seems the cost estimate gets higher as the female adds to her need lists.


I'm sure this is correct. My missus and her dad are cheapskates, I tend to be the one that adds costs!




> You will regret living that close to all that bamboo...


Thanks for the warning; I'll just have to see how it goes. I was worried about the snakes that like living in bamboo! I'm not gonna build any walls or fences, but once the house is completed than I'll grow bushes/trees/other natural stuff as boundaries and paths, etc.

----------


## Bettyboo

> although that can be difficult to see when you are sweeping up


You mean when the MIL is sweeping up...  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Good advice thank you; I will check it out.


Yes. Well worth the effort.
Hard to see but the small flex tubes attached to floor beams just above the drains is where the termite poison is injected under the house.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you, Norts.

----------


## Bung

Betty, you should give some consideration to roof space ventilation. You can get vented sheets to put under your eaves and vents in the end of your gables (if you have gables that is) make sure they put the foil sheeting under your tiles and add some whirlybird things if you can't vent your gables. Makes a difference.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks. How about attic fans? Know anything about them? 







Look expensive...  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> Betty, you should give some consideration to roof space ventilation. You can get vented sheets to put under your eaves and vents in the end of your gables (if you have gables that is) make sure they put the foil sheeting under your tiles and add some whirlybird things *if you can't vent your gables*.


Good advice. No need for the fans if eaves and gables vented.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ another area I know nothing about... I will discuss the issue with the architect. Thanks.

(Do big horrible people eating snakes come in through the ventillation or just 10,000 mozzies?)

----------


## Bung

That's another thing to consider. Make sure no trees touch your roof or you will have rats in there eating your wiring insulation and snakes following them in. 

If you vent your eaves and gables you can just see how it is then add some whirlybirds later if it needs it or insulate your ceiling. Not worth it unless you are living there though.

----------


## Bettyboo

OK, thanks, will look into this; I'm hoping the two cats will keep the mice/rats/snakes/snake eating snakes away...

----------


## Norton

> (Do big horrible people eating snakes come in through the ventillation or just 10,000 mozzies?)


None of the above. Put vinyl screening material between the eve cover and wood it's attached to.

Screening comes in rolls, 1 meter wide. Your architect will know.

----------


## Gerbil

No problem. The snakes will eat the rats, then just get yourself a couple of mongeese to eat the snakes.

If you then develop a mongoose problem, you may need to invest in a Leopard, or a badger.  :Smile:

----------


## Bung

Also worthwhile to put the termite spray piping around as they build. There will be termites in your land. Easy to do and makes it easy for them to come in to spray. Just tell them you want it, they will know.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ OK. ^^^ OK. On the list, thank you.

----------


## stevefarang

Along with Norton, let me provide a photo of the small blue pvc piping used for termite control. I thought I had several pictures of it, but could only find this one. It's kind of dirty looking now, but you can see it running around this area (future bathroom. You can then see how it extends out the side of the house and that is where they will add the termite poison.





One thing I really like about our house build is the roof truss system. It's not a bunch of galvanized steel tack welded by some guy who may or may not know what he is really doing. Plus, the act of welding destroys the galvanized coating in the weld area. Yes, they can slather on some kind of rust blocking primer, but this truss system and it's mechanical joining system is pretty impressive. Here's a sample pic.




Definitely ensure you're attic space is both insulated and well ventilated. I think ours will be, but to be even more careful, I'll be looking at adding a couple of whirlybirds probably sometime next year. I won't use the electric or solar powered ones, more stuff that can go wrong. We get a nice breeze so it will just spin on their own.

I'll also be adding another 6 inches of fibreglass up in the attic as well.

Good luck !

Steve

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks, mate; good pics and advice - just the kinda input I need.

----------


## ltnt

Anybody know what to do about Bat infestation in the eve's?

----------


## Bettyboo

Not much happening for a couple of weeks. The plans are being drawn up; I'll post them before the end of the month. The FiL is searching out a team to build the foundation.

I'm hoping to get the architect to go to the site, so he can get a better idea of how the land lies, etc. Otherwise, things'll have to wait until I get back (July) before major works...

Seems as I have so little knowledge, I might ask the architect how much he would charge to visit the site every 2 weeks to have a look around and give me feedback.

----------


## koman

Holy shit BB....every two weeks.  Do you how much damage a Thai construction crew can do in two weeks?    I left a bunch of guys to install a A/C unit for about 15 minutes while I headed off to 7/11.   When I got back the kunts had the indoor unit mounted half way across a window instead of centered.   This after we had marked the center of the window top with a big black marker pen so they could not fuck up....

The hole for the inlet piping had to be re-drilled....the wrong one filled and patched....and they thought I was just being picky....

There are an estimated 16 million stories like this on the various expat forums in Thailand....and they are all true..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Holy shit BB....every two weeks. Do you how much damage a Thai construction crew can do in two weeks?


You are of course correct, but do you know how much damage a hi-so Bkk architrect can do to my wallet every 2 weeks!  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I have the latest plan updates. After much tooing and froing, we have decided upon this layout/build. The architect reckons on 1.2 million, I will try to get it built for 1 million...

Any thoughts on the plan?

----------


## Bettyboo

I will be going to the land next week (maybe 10 days...), checking that the FiL is happy with the build, checking that it'll fit on the plot ok, agreeing on where the front door will face, etc. Then the foundations will be under way as soon as possible, so I'll be needing to sort out the water systems (waste waters) too.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Necron99

Don't give bed 3 access to you loo. Make em walk.
Double access bathrooms are a pain, and you will always be getting locked out.

----------


## Bettyboo

Bedroom 2 will be the study area/occassional bedroom, so it won't much matter in reality; only me and the missus will use it for 99% of the time.

----------


## ltnt

Moving right along Boo. Keep it up!

----------


## Bung

Looking good mate! Maybe some steps from the back terrace to the kitchen? Nice to be able to sit there with some beers and send the mrs to the kitchen directly from there for food. Is the fridge in the pantry? these are the crucial elements.

You may be able to do some nice semi circular steps that cover both the door and terrace?

----------


## Bung

Be careful trying to get that price down, it may end up in poor workmanship and cut corners.

----------


## Bettyboo

Yep, the price is going up, I have to accept that...  :Sad:  I will be buying a couple of spirit levels and a couple of plumb lines, and instructing the FiL to keep the basic foundations strong and straight; spend as much time on it as he needs to, but get it right!

The little stairs between the outside kitchen and the terrace will be needed; maybe we'll have them at the same level? I haven't seen to every detail yet... The fridge will likely be in the pantry, yes.

----------


## Bettyboo

The roof has been changed several times, but I like the simplicity of this roof with plenty of overhang - I like the idea of sitting on the front or rear terrace, reading a book, watching the cats go hunting and having a beer...

We also had a design with a mezzanine. Even though it added extra space over the main living area, it ruined the roofline (changed it into an H-shaped roof) because it didn't fully cover the terraces...  :Sad:  Instead, I've decided to spend a couple of hundred baht building a smaller study/office/garage area further down the road - maybe creating a courtyard type effect...

----------


## Bung

You need to think about roof ventilation. I don't think you have any gables to put vents in. You can get slotted panel to vent the eaves but need somewhere for the hot air to escape the roof. 

Think this has been discussed before but well worth doing that.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks, Bung. These are all going on the list to chat through with the architect and FiL next week. I want a clear understanding of how things will come together and what I want.

The roof and the water system are on the list. Also, the electricity circuits are gonna be an early conversation too...

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^ I have read similar, but me FIL says otherwise. Not sure what's going on really... In NN the hard stuff (rock?) is only 1 metre down, so they will dig through the extra 0.5 metre of soil that they've just laid and put in the foundations. He says that can be done straight away, and we'll likely start very soon.
> 
> I'm not sure about this, so I would like other folks' thoughts/experiences.
> 
> 
> Foundations will be ok.
> ...


Our first floor is on grade and the 1 meter of fill had two rainy seasons on it.  After the footings and beams were in, we flooded the first floor three times with a junk pump for about four hours.   First time was just on dirt, second time was with sand leveled.   Both times you could see slumping in places.   Added more sand and the third time it stayed level.   Pouring on lots of water is a good way to get the ground to settle before pouring a slab.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


Sure, but in most cases it will take up to 25 years to settle completely. It's not unusual for ground to settle over 30cm in 10 years. It's like this in Europe so I bet it's the same here.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Any thoughts on the plan?



A certain hotel in Long Kesh  NI   :Smile: 




 :Sorry1: 



Good luck mate

----------


## Bettyboo

Nige, you bastard!

"*Her Majesty's Prison Maze* (known colloquially as *Maze Prison*, *The Maze*, *The H Blocks* or *Long Kesh*) was a prison in Northern Ireland that was used to house paramilitary prisoners during the Troubles from mid-1971 to mid-2000."
HM Prison Maze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Mid

> bed 3





> Bedroom 2


Best go back and read that again betty , necron has a very good point .

----------


## blue

Looks nice 
very minor point , but 
 the master bedroom is    4.85 
 the  master washroom   2.20 
=                                     7.05
but should it  not add up to 7  ?


A good  tool is SketchUp , you can draw the house up, to  exact scale   and  then pan around inside and out in  3D and  have a good look .
The free version now  called Make, I   think its the same as the pro , but just for personal use.
SketchUp | 3D for Everyone

plenty of videos showing how to use it , only takes a few hours to get the basics.
Really advanced and easy to use

----------


## FailSafe

Having built a few houses here, I agree with the sentiment that it's WAY better to go beyond your budget a bit than to try to beat the contractor down on price- there is a level of crap as far as materials go that you just wouldn't believe, and- as you're not always there- you might not find out about a huge problem for a year or two before it rears its ugly head (and it will)- I'm a big advocate of being there everyday if possible to keep an eye on things.

Electric lines are a very popular thing to screw up- take detailed pics of everything while it's still exposed and post them here- someone will spot impending disasters.  They'll do stupid things like using only electrical tape at connection points- that might last a year before it starts unraveling and then the short-circuits will begin.

----------


## crepitas

lookin good BB....

Lots of seemingly good advice and observations.......nuff to turn ya grey hugh?

So here is some more..like you need it?.....lol

Don't know if the kitchen is still outside but _remember_ it does rain here and the wind she doth blow on your burners plus dirt flies etc..
...also maybe consider a more open plan direct access to eating area with maybe a breakfast bar or somesuch separating? I guess it's about ergonomics of actually living in the home. 
That software for _walk though_ viewing looks like it might be good!

Oh and mind you put two way light switches ( on or off from either entrance ) at each entry of the double entry bathroom.... if you can find anyone who knows how...lol

----------


## crepitas

More _good_ advice ...lol

-consider chucking in coax along side power outlets at potential TV locations
- convenient power outlets for water heaters, air and appliances.
- Range hood power and exhaust ducting?

Our house is small and our kitchen dining and lounging/tv area is all one...
most ladies like to watch TV while cooking..yes

AND most visitors tend to congregate in kitchen area in any house world wide..in Thailand they sit on the floor and eat and talk while the food is preparing..yes? :Smile: 

have fun...don't forget a power outlet for your beer fridge in the workshop ...

----------


## crepitas

> More _good_ advice ...lol
> 
> -consider chucking in coax along side power outlets at potential TV locations
> - convenient power outlets for water heaters, air and appliances.
> - Range hood power and exhaust ducting?
> 
> Our house is small and our kitchen dining and lounging/tv area is all one...
> most ladies like to watch TV while cooking..yes
> 
> ...



oh..anuvva fing...provide electric,water supply and drainage for clothes washer....think about drying clothes area on frame or whatever for all those frickin rainy days......incorporated_ a laundry room_ as part of our downstairs bathroom ....

----------


## crepitas

> Having built a few houses here, I agree with the sentiment that it's WAY better to go beyond your budget a bit than to try to beat the contractor down on price- there is a level of crap as far as materials go that you just wouldn't believe, and- as you're not always there- you might not find out about a huge problem for a year or two before it rears its ugly head (and it will)- I'm a big advocate of being there everyday if possible to keep an eye on things.
> 
> Electric lines are a very popular thing to screw up- take detailed pics of everything while it's still exposed and post them here- someone will spot impending disasters.  They'll do stupid things like using only electrical tape at connection points- that might last a year before it starts unraveling and then the short-circuits will begin.


Sort of disagree with your electrical tape paranoia ..it IS _electrical_ tape after all?
A reasonable 60-90 degree twist joint with the barbs cut off and laid down covered with a a good few layers of good quality electrical tape is as secure as a wire nut, crimp or screw connector methinks....self amalgamating rubber tape covered in plastic tape would be preferable of course...it is about the application expertise same same concrete, carpentry et al.... :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

Guy round the corner is building a 5 mill teak house.
Lots of lovely woodwork, his son in law is local PEA manager, good three core wire.
And then this, all over the place.



It just doesn't cost that much more to do proper wire runs, in conduit with connector boxes.

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Having built a few houses here, I agree with the sentiment that it's WAY better to go beyond your budget a bit than to try to beat the contractor down on price- there is a level of crap as far as materials go that you just wouldn't believe, and- as you're not always there- you might not find out about a huge problem for a year or two before it rears its ugly head (and it will)- I'm a big advocate of being there everyday if possible to keep an eye on things.
> 
> Electric lines are a very popular thing to screw up- take detailed pics of everything while it's still exposed and post them here- someone will spot impending disasters.  They'll do stupid things like using only electrical tape at connection points- that might last a year before it starts unraveling and then the short-circuits will begin.
> 
> 
> Sort of disagree with your electrical tape paranoia ..it IS _electrical_ tape after all?
> A reasonable 60-90 degree twist joint with the barbs cut off and laid down covered with a a good few layers of good quality electrical tape is as secure as a wire nut, crimp or screw connector methinks....self amalgamating rubber tape covered in plastic tape would be preferable of course...it is about the application expertise same same concrete, carpentry et al....



Speaking from experience here- it's fine on its own in the short term, but after a rainy season or two the weather affects it and it loses its tackiness and unravels- connections need to be capped at a minimum- tape on its own isn't nearly as secure.

----------


## FailSafe

> Guy round the corner is building a 5 mill teak house.
> Lots of lovely woodwork, his son in law is local PEA manager, good three core wire.
> And then this, all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> It just doesn't cost that much more to do proper wire runs, in conduit with connector boxes.


Perfect example of the wrong way to do it.

----------


## Loy Toy

Good luck with the build Betty.

700,000K seems quite low but if you get out of it for a million it's money well spent.

----------


## Noosa

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> Guy round the corner is building a 5 mill teak house.
> Lots of lovely woodwork, his son in law is local PEA manager, good three core wire.
> And then this, all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having zero building experience I could never build a house here simply as I wouldn't be able to trust the workmanship, see any faults as they're doing it, never mind be than able to tell them why they're doing it wrong and how it should be done. I could never have any thing built for me in Thailand.

That however, would certainly have me asking questions.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Guy round the corner is building a 5 mill teak house.


To be fair, he's only building a 1.5 million teak house but getting overcharged 3.5 million.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ 5555

----------


## ltnt

> Having zero building experience I could never build a house here simply as I wouldn't be able to trust the workmanship, see any faults as they're doing it, never mind be than able to tell them why they're doing it wrong and how it should be done. I could never have any thing built for me in Thailand.


I'm leaving all the wiring "exposed," in conduit, except for the wall penetrations.  As well all the plumbing will also be "exposed," exterior.  this will ease my mind when trying to trouble shoot both problems.  Not pretty, but functional.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Noosa
> 
> Having zero building experience I could never build a house here simply as I wouldn't be able to trust the workmanship, see any faults as they're doing it, never mind be than able to tell them why they're doing it wrong and how it should be done. I could never have any thing built for me in Thailand.
> 
> 
> I'm leaving all the wiring "exposed," in conduit, except for the wall penetrations.  As well all the plumbing will also be "exposed," exterior.  this will ease my mind when trying to trouble shoot both problems.  Not pretty, but functional.


May I ask one question, if I may be so rude: what do you expect to go wrong with the wiring? I can understand plumbing and leaks but wiring?

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by Noosa
> 
> Having zero building experience I could never build a house here simply as I wouldn't be able to trust the workmanship, see any faults as they're doing it, never mind be than able to tell them why they're doing it wrong and how it should be done. I could never have any thing built for me in Thailand.
> 
> 
> I'm leaving all the wiring "exposed," in conduit, except for the wall penetrations.  As well all the plumbing will also be "exposed," exterior.  this will ease my mind when trying to trouble shoot both problems.  Not pretty, but functional.


Seriously?  I would set up reasonable access to my wires and pipes and keep them out of view before leaving them exposed.

----------


## Necron99

^ agree.
If you are having double walls, unlike many of the Thai wood builds, leaving your wiring out is just naff.

Do two harnesses in conduit for each room, an upper and lower basically circling the room.
Lower for power points, upper for lights and switches. Make sure all connections are in boxes and all runs are direct verticals to the switch or PowerPoint.
With supervision of the installation you will always know exactly where the wires are. Wire is cheap, conduit is cheap.


There is a lot of angst and paranoia about wiring in thailand, but at the end of the day, it's just three wires. Two for lights...

Most issues IMHO only come from the sparky trying to save on 20 baths worth of wire or 2 baht connectors.
If you tell them and watch, they will do it correctly. But you must watch. If he can save 300 baht on materials by running diagonals and using tape over the whole house, he will.

----------


## Mid

> mechanical joining system


drilling straight through the gal ......

----------


## ltnt

> what do you expect to go wrong with the wiring?


Weather related when hidden, poor connections over time, power surges/overloads, inaccessible when needing to add or make repairs, knowledge of whats where, and lastly I'll get that white plastic cover for it.  I've seen several jobs done in this fashion and its a very easy install and cost reduction.

I'm not concerned with appearances just function.

----------


## thailazer

Since you're building a one story house, you could run the main power trunks above the ceiling and then do vertical routes for conduit down to your plugs and switches.  Those routes  with conduit are then filled in with concrete before the wall rendering.

Make sure your crew puts in large conduit.   On our build, I told them to put in 1 inch conduits for the main trunks and sure enough, they put in 3/4 inch saying it was fine.  The 1 inch conduit was right there for them but they went out of their way to get the 3/4 inch.   A day later they walked off the job and I was left to pull the kitchen hob wires through the 3/4 inch conduit, cussing those guys at every moment.   Make sure they do it your way and make them rework it if not.

----------


## ltnt

^You talking to Boo?  I'm building a elevated House.  Not part of this discussion other than my take on exposed conduit and plumbing for maintenance sake long term.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Looks nice 
> very minor point , but 
>  the master bedroom is    4.85 
>  the  master washroom   2.20 
> =                                     7.05
> but should it  not add up to 7  ?
> 
> 
> A good  tool is SketchUp , you can draw the house up, to  exact scale   and  then pan around inside and out in  3D and  have a good look .
> ...


A few months ago I made a couple of videos posted on YouTube to instruct some friends on how to convert a floor plant to a 3D model using sketch Up.
I tried to keep it simple .If any one is interested below are links to them.
Please excuse the poor sound.I did it on a free video capture program.
if anyone is interested and have any additional questions, PM me or we could start a separate thread.
how to import a floor plan in to sketch up - YouTube



https://www.youtube.com/watchv=1457DBH1pD0&list=PLsCU5R0anmfohJ8twDMv5rzYC  DDDpZtXq

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Looks nice 
> very minor point , but 
>  the master bedroom is    4.85 
>  the  master washroom   2.20 
> =                                     7.05
> but should it  not add up to 7  ?
> 
> 
> A good  tool is SketchUp , you can draw the house up, to  exact scale   and  then pan around inside and out in  3D and  have a good look .
> ...


A few months ago I made a couple of videos posted on YouTube to instruct some friends on how to convert a floor plant to a 3D model using sketch Up.
I tried to keep it simple .If any one is interested below are links to them.
Please excuse the poor sound.I did it on a free video capture program.
if anyone is interested and have any additional questions, PM me or we could start a separate thread.
I hope these videos help
how to import a floor plan in to sketch up - YouTube

----------


## Koetjeka

^ very nice!

The link "how to import a floorplan" doesn't work for me. I see that you're using either pdf or jpeg files, that works ofcourse but might not be 100% accurate. 

If you have autocad, the easy way to import (and 100% accurate) is like this:
-save the .dwg file somewhere
-open sketchup
-make sure units are in mm (else you will get a very very big building  :Razz: )
-file --> import --> select dwg file
-done!

Why use a .dwg file over a photo? Because you can explode the drawing and push-pull all of the walls in just a few seconds.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ very nice!
> 
> The link "how to import a floorplan" doesn't work for me. I see that you're using either pdf or jpeg files, that works ofcourse but might not be 100% accurate. 
> 
> If you have autocad, the easy way to import (and 100% accurate) is like this:
> -save the .dwg file somewhere
> -open sketchup
> -make sure units are in mm (else you will get a very very big building )
> -file --> import --> select dwg file
> ...


Sorry ,I did not notice that the link was broken,
The process is really very simple,lust make sure to properly scale the JPEG as I explain in the video


My apologies to the OP , I did not mean to hijack your thread, if there is interest, we can perhaps continue the conversation on an other thread.

----------


## blue

> My apologies to the OP , I did not mean to hijack your thread, if there is interest, we can perhaps continue the conversation on an other thread.


yeh sorry too  Mr Bettyboo ,  for Sketchup-ing your nice  thread .
 So I started a new one here.


https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ml#post2502267 (Using Sketchup for floor plan / 3D model)

----------


## Bettyboo

no problem, gents - these things happen...

I got some more architect designs through last night (some more should be coming today): .PDFs, so I can't post them at the moment. I have many plans, elevations, side, front, rear views and 3d stuff going on...

I left Bkk at 5am with the missus heading towards the place in the country, decided to use Google Maps on the Xperia Z and take a better looking route heading around my side of the river towards BangPa-In then cut across. Worked like a charm, got there in just under an hour and a half.  :Smile: 

Showed FiL the various plans on the computer. Head scratching and general disinterest... Wasn't looking good. He walked me out to the land and started telling me that this will face the front, this wall can be here, we'll build a road here, a car port will fit in here, etc - all in Thai, so I only understood about 25%; slightly less when the missus tried to translate. I was trying to explain the overhanging roof I wanted, outside areas, internal room structures and sizes, etc... All seemed a bit of a loss....

So he walks me 2 mins through the jungle into someone's backyard and starts looking at the new house they've built, they were nice as pie, came out, showed us around, told us the costs, and what they like about it what they don't. All very useful stuff because it's a newbuild similar in many ways to what I want. Then I start chatting with the dad about the terraces and the roolines, internal rroms, etc... After 20 mins of looking at a few houses he takes me back to his place and gets a stick then draws my plan in the dirt; fuk me if he didn't have it spot on. Then, and this bit amazed me... he picked up a machete, cut down a piece of bamboo, cut it into shards and started sticking them in the plan he'd made in the dirt saying these will be the supports. Then he goes and puts the roof structure on too - and it was exactly like the bloody plans I had pulled together... A smart bastard, he is:







Now it's not a complex structure, the pics don't do his art much justice, and bits of the frame kept falling off as the missus poked 'em... But, I was pretty impresed. The lot is very nice, twice the size I need. I've seen the standard of the local fit and finishing - it was good. We chatted about costs and he suggested 350cms between the supports would be a good balance between space and cost - which leaves me with over 100 metres of internal living space, and plenty of scope for expansion.

He's about to get on with it, and I feel slightly optimistic. He's a pretty basic countryside chap, but he's pretty sharp...  :Smile: 

Came back via the bloody NN to Rangsit road, traffic... then went in the far right lane all the way under the old airport expressway to DinDaeng then straight up the expressway to Dao Kanong then off to Pharam2. Very happy with the day thus far...

----------


## ltnt

^Sometimes you just have to let nature take its course.  Nice work Pa!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> How do I post these pictures???..


easy to post the PDF plans as jpegs
when you open them on your computer, do a screen capture and save the screen capture as a JPEG . 
If you are running windows 7 you have a screen capture tool in your accessories ,
it is called Snipping Tool  , if you do not have a screen capture tool, you can download one for free at Cnet.
I have being told that Jing  free screen capture tool is a good one, I have never used it because I have the snipping tool
you can download JING at  
Download Jing, Free Software for Screenshots and Screencasts

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Or open in Adobe Acrobat and export as PNG files (which are better for images of this ilk).

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you, gents.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

November 12th. 

If they turn up... pics from then on in...  :Smile: 

I will have zero control; everything left to the locals. 

Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Your gonna be starting the build about the same time as us Betty  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ do you mind going across once a week to Nakon Nayok and just checking up on the job for me, Nige?  :Smile: 

Had an argument with the missus today; the FiL has bid the builders down to 600,000 baht for the job - I told them I will be paying 700,000 baht and expect to get what I planned; don't want to pay less and get less than I planned...

----------


## Gilbert

> 


Blimey - that's  massive bike at the bike and I would  not want to meet the bugger that uses that saw!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, the FiL made this comment too, so we are adapting the plan - building out to the roofline (still with a shady overhang), and having separate outside areas like a sala to relax - one thing we don't lack isplot space...

----------


## baldrick

> if you do not have a screen capture tool


you can press the prtsc ( print screen ) button which will copy the screen to clipboard and then ctrl-v into paint

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Buckaroo Banzai
> 
> if you do not have a screen capture tool
> 
> 
> you can press the prtsc ( print screen ) button which will copy the screen to clipboard and then ctrl-v into paint


Hit the Start button and search for the snipping tool.

----------


## Bettyboo

Been delayed to 13th December start... They reckon it'll be complete in 2 months; the FiL reckons 650k all in. We will see...

In the mean time, nice to see Nige's place moving forward well.  :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Why is the kitchen outside Betty?
> 
> Is that normal?


For a Thai that's normal. They say so bad smells won't be in the house.

----------


## nigelandjan

That's it Ralph, , put the kitchen outside to eliminate smells then install a shit tank connected directly to the shower hole,  complete with no U bend. 

Never mind those nasty cooking smells are outside. 

Chok dii Betty, , come on mate were pulling away here

----------


## BKKKevin

Both those bathrooms look a tight squeeze  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Love the FiLs mini mock up.

----------


## Bettyboo

Yeah, it's all far from perfect, and I won't be around, so I'm expecting a rather ugly, but functional box which'll just serve a function - somewhere for the MiL to live, it's a kinda duty that's completed, and I might stay there from time to time (who knows...).

If it ends up 50% like I planned then I'll be surprised.

The missus said yesterday they'll start on the 12th December.

----------


## nigelandjan

Did she! !!!!!! ^     You mind asking her for next month's lottery numbers? 

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The missus said yesterday they'll start on the 12th December.


A very auspicious day indeed!

----------


## mingmong

> If it ends up 50% like I planned then I'll be surprised.


don't push your Luk! I never get what I want but I do seem to pay for it
I hope to post some pic's of the Wife's new kitchen room, bathroom and Laundry, and Alfresco area, you know, some where to sit and get feking eaten by the mossies! after spending 25K+  on additions

----------


## Bettyboo

^25k is cheap. Good job.  :Smile: 




> Did she! !!!!!! ^ You mind asking her for next month's lottery numbers?





> A very auspicious day indeed!


Expect changes.  :Smile: 

I'm watching Nigel's jealously...

----------


## Bettyboo

Been changed to the 14th December - I'm not sure it's ever gonna start...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Been changed to the 14th December - I'm not sure it's ever gonna start...


Will you get back to Bangkok in time for a beer with me and my best buddy Tel?

----------


## Bettyboo

Alas not. I don't think I'll be back until July; work, work, work to pay for the house...  :Sad:

----------


## Roobarb

> Been changed to the 14th December - I'm not sure it's ever gonna start...


My lot have just said that the 16th of December is a highly auspicious day and so we should finish our house by then (I'm a bit behind you on the TD thread stakes).  

I can't help but feel that there's a few snake oil salesmen out there who for a bung will produce a completely random date.  I guess it keeps everyone happy.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Strangely, my builders will be starting when I bloody well tell them to. I really wonder at you lot who put up with all this mumbo jumbo bollocks.

----------


## Roobarb

^ If it keeps 'em happy Marmite...   :Smile: 

Occasionally it's easier to stick Cartoon Network on for my kids than to persuade them to go and play in the garden.  Of course, I know that they should be running around outside and kicking a football instead of sitting on their bottoms watching Peppa Pig, but I also know that giving them what they want once in a while is a cheap compromise that buys me some peace and quiet.  

Reason and logic are not attributes normally associated with small children.  

Same sort of thing.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Reason and logic are not attributes normally associated with small children.


Marmite isn't that young anymore...  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Marmite, got to start some day might as well be one that makes everyone associated happy.  Auspicious days declared by the Wat are considered "infallible," in Thai circles.  You do live in Thailand don't you?

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus assured me yesterday ( :rofl: ) that they are starting on the 14th. They recently bought 50,000 baht of concrete and sand and stuff... She will send me weekly pics showing the disaster, and I will upload them here for your amusement.

As previously stated, I have decided to take the worst possible approach: leave it to the missus, who leaves it to the FiL who leaves it to the builders.  :Smile:  I have sent them 650,000 and I consider the money gone. If there's a property at the end of it then I will be pleased; my duty to Thailand complete. In the immortal words of MLK: 

Free at last, free at last, free at last!

----------


## nigelandjan

Does that 650000 include curtains and poles Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Nope.  :Smile: 

But it does include a nice wooden sala (I hope). It should also include the toilet/kitchen/electric fittings like ceiling fans, but not aircon or nice homely frilly bits. I suspect it'll be pretty crappy basic Thai stuff, but we'll put in our ouwn aircons, shower heaters, etc, that we have at our rented place - they're only 18 months or so old, and good quality. I'll buy a new Mitsubishi aircon for the main bedroom, but other than that we have lots of stuff from that we've accumulated over the last 10 years or so renting in Bangkok...

----------


## Roobarb

> The missus assured me yesterday () that they are starting on the 14th. They recently bought 50,000 baht of concrete and sand and stuff... She will send me weekly pics showing the disaster, and I will upload them here for your amusement.
> 
> As previously stated, I have decided to take the worst possible approach: leave it to the missus, who leaves it to the FiL who leaves it to the builders.  I have sent them 650,000 and I consider the money gone. If there's a property at the end of it then I will be pleased; my duty to Thailand complete. In the immortal words of MLK: 
> 
> Free at last, free at last, free at last!


Wise decision Betty.  It was basically my approach too - only for me it was the MIL that managed the project.  The money I wrote off from day 1 so whatever pile of bricks that resulted was all upside.  May not be the most economical approach, but just leaving them to get on with it does lower the stress levels considerably...   :Smile: 

I'll update my thread over the next few weeks, should give viewers a chance to guffaw equally loudly at how mine panned out.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You do live in Thailand don't you?


Yes. Doesn't mean I have to be retarded though.

----------


## nigelandjan

I won't laugh Robub ( well not much )

----------


## ralphlsasser

> If you're going to raise the area of the land, you need to wait for at least a year *after* doing so before beginning construction to allow it to settle.


I raised my land 5 ft. and let it set for a year. During the year my wife had a water truck twice a week to come and soak it good. The land was like concrete, so the builder told me. :Smile:

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
>  is a bit of suck it and see ?
> 
> 
> I wont be popular for saying this, but every single Farang sponsored house build on here is suck it and see........see if she's gonna sell you down the river.


Dillinger, I may sell her down the river and get the f-ck out of here. Wouldn't that be a switch?

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> I decided upon 700,000; build to that price.
> 
> 
> As the process of the build gets closer it seems the cost estimate gets higher as the female adds to her need lists.
> 
> Interesting in that I find myself in the same circumstances. Trying to explain "cost effective," building practices is simply a waste of time. In order to overcome the "hard head," of the spouse I have resorted to pronouncements; What you want and what you get are two different things. No doubt that once the build commences we'll both get a surprise.


700,000 will get you a VERY basic house without any extras. 2br., 1 bath, no workable kitchen, & a small lr. A mate of mine just had one built. His wife likes living like a Thai, so an outdoor kitchen is perfect for her. It looks like what we call a "shotgun" house where I come from.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> (Do big horrible people eating snakes come in through the ventillation or just 10,000 mozzies?)
> 
> 
> None of the above. Put vinyl screening material between the eve cover and wood it's attached to.
> 
> Screening comes in rolls, 1 meter wide. Your architect will know.


Keep trees away from the house and no problem with snakes or mice as neither one can climb a wall.

----------


## ltnt

> Yes. Doesn't mean I have to be retarded though.


True...but its often better on relations to smile and nod...not necessarily agreement.

Wife wanted chickens.  What's wrong with that?  She feeds them, waters them and cuddles them.  I pay for the feed and the result is:  She's a very happy lady.

I'm the best thing since sliced bread. 

All it took was a few chickens, a visit to the Wat to collect the specimens, mini-chickens, make a donation of 500 baht, a couple monk buckets and a long sit down with the head monk.  Best looking little birds I've ever seen.

Who needs dogs or cats when there's chickens galore?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Wife wanted chickens. What's wrong with that?


They're noisy fuckers. I had a neighbour who had 2 and I wanted to strangle them.

----------


## Bettyboo

^yep, noisy these Muslim ladies...

----------


## Roobarb

^^ Indeed, it's difficult to locate the right area of the neck when it's shrouded underneath a burqa...

----------


## ralphlsasser

> That's it Ralph, , put the kitchen outside to eliminate smells then install a shit tank connected directly to the shower hole, complete with no U bend. 
> 
> Never mind those nasty cooking smells are outside. 
> 
> Chok dii Betty, , come on mate were pulling away here


Ninge, Ninge, Ninge. You just don't understand a Thai's reasoning (or lack there of). They do that so they'll have the wonderful, fresh, smell of shit throughout the house all the time. ::spin::

----------


## ltnt

> They're noisy fuckers. I had a neighbour who had 2 and I wanted to strangle them.


Mine wake up around 4 a.m.  Wife gets up to feed them, while I sleep in til 7 a.m.  Interesting birds.  In the evening they automatically go to their hen house and some jump up on nearby tree limbs to sleep safely through the night.

Morning comes and they're all off searching out delicacy's to be found in the yard and neighboring fields.  Our chickens stick together and forage along talking and scratching through the weeds and dirt all day happy as can be.

We have 4 rai for them, but they go well beyond that in their searches.  When we first got them we kept them in one of those woven basket cages for three days.  We fed them and nurtured them through the first time in a new location.  they learned their new home and new keepers.  On the fourth day we let them have their freedom.  They stick close to home and always show up at feeding times, (twice a day.)  In the evenings they scurry home to their roosts.

Hard not to like these characters...independent for the most.  More so than dogs or cats I think.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Mine wake up around 4 a.m. Wife gets up to feed them


Your wife gets up at 4am to feed you neighbours wives? How strange...  :Smile: 

How many of your neighbours wives are lost to snakes and cats? My cute little cat, Money, would have the lot of em within a couple of days...

----------


## Roobarb

I often get home after work only to find my house completely overrun with the neighbours' wives.  How is your cat with small children?

Actually thinking about it, any chance I could borrow some Money Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ You can borrow Lucky if you treat her gently; she needs lots of love and cuddles. I can't let you have Money, he is too precious to me...

Neither of them are particularly good with people; they run and hide. Money is excellent at killing animals of all sorts wherever they live or hide - never seen a cat that's so good in the trees...

----------


## Roobarb

^ it's a very kind offer Betty, thank you.

The only problem is that I would have to clear out the wives first and am not the athletic thing I once was.

Put another way, these days I suspect I'll be needing money before I can get lucky  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Your wife gets up at 4am to feed you neighbours wives? How strange...


You know chickens, they cluck all day long if they're not properly fed and cared for.  We get lots of curious visitors through out the day at the build as well.  I enjoy their visits.  We smile at one another, wife feeds them. they smile more and then go away happy as can be.  Better than cats imo.  These shiftless, two legged beings at least have the courtesy to go away and stay away.  Cats are always in your face when they want to, not when you want them.  Fucking independent shits they are.




> How many of your neighbours wives are lost to snakes and cats?


Plenty of snakes, but the Thai's keep after them for lunch and dinners.  Wife's Aunt showed up with two kittens the other night.  "You need these to do your "ratting."  "We do?"  One night was all it took.  Cats shit everywhere in our camp out Thai style wood frame house.  Wife woke at 04:00, her chicken feeding time schedule to greet cat shit ala-mode between her toes.  Sorry Auntie, the cats are back to you today!

Just say NO!  Fuck the cats and dogs, we like chickens here.

----------


## Roobarb

[QUOTE=ltnt;2634273]


> We get lots of curious visitors through out the day at the build as well.  I enjoy their visits.


Dude, what about a thread on your build to let us 'visit' too?

I know Nigel has already been prodding you on this and I know it's a pain in the ass posting photos but you clearly enjoy the construction threads and I'm sure a tale of your exploits will entertain others as much as others' exploits have entertained you...

Posting photos:

Set up an account with Photobucket, it takes less than 2 minutes and the basic account is free.  I think the link below will take you there.

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing

Once you've done that then sign in To Photobucket and click the big orange 'Upload' button.  It brings up the photos from your computer's C drive directory.

Double click, or highlight and press enter, on the photos you want to upload

Hey presto, they're uploaded.

From Photobucket, open the photo you want to use.  On the top right of the screen there are four types of links to the photo shown, click the second one down and it copies automatically.

Go to your TD post, click the yellow mountain on a postcard button above the box where you write and then paste the copied URL into the pop-up box.  It's all remarkably quick and easy. 

Keep both the TD Page and the Photobucket page open when writing your thread and you just cut and paste links from one screen to another as you write.  

Give it a go Itnt.  You clearly write well so just add a few pics and your thread will be enjoyed by all.

----------


## Roobarb

^ actually, as I think about it, you may not even need photos Itnt.

Betty's done a highly enjoyable building thread that now runs to eight pages without him actually having built anything at all.

He keeps promising but...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Just say NO! Fuck the cats and dogs, we like chickens here.


You'd love geese; think about it - I know a man...




> Betty's done a highly enjoyable building thread that now runs to eight pages without him actually having built anything at all.


The 14th is the day. Picures every week from then on in, inshallah...  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Give it a go Itnt.


going to do it as we speak.  Thanks for the instructions and I'll try to remember them.  Guess I need to open a thread first?  Then go to photobucket and join, then download from my C drive?  Next click on the suspect photos and go to TD thread mountain click and added?  Whats the orange thing again?  Just screwing with ya.  I'm going there any minute now, but I must open a thread first right?

Geese Betty are child rapists and anything else they can tackle and attack.  Notorious for their lack of judgement when it comes to fornication.  Kinda like you I think?

"Like shit from a goose," was the quote as I recall it?  Messy barnyard dwellers and not nearly as sabai as chickens.  Even Thai's don't like to raise geese.  they like to eat them, but not raise them.

One of the workers showed up with a varmet today.  Wanted to know if I wanted to buy it.  A Thai version of a Kotamundi I think.  Killer of snakes they say, but bad news for chickens.  Sadly I didn't buy him/her and I think he's/shes off to their dinner table tonight.

Wife was relieved... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Go to your TD post, click the yellow mountain on a postcard button


If you click the 4th link (IMG) then you dont need the yellow mountain, just paste it into the reply box and Voila





> I enjoy their visits. We smile at one another,


smiling at chickens ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Geese Betty are child rapists and anything else they can tackle and attack. Notorious for their lack of judgement when it comes to fornication. Kinda like you I think?


I was gonna get annoyed with that comment, then I thought about it, and it seemed to be a very fair comment - spot on. Pigs, dragons, dogs, goats, the list goes on.

Geese keep snakes away; protect the chickens (after they've raped them...).




> a varmet





> Kotamundi


Your spelling is as bad as Hazz's...  :Smile:  Did it look like this?

----------


## Bettyboo

Roof colour.

The missus sent me these 2 pics, and asked me what roof colour I liked. I asked her: 1) what roof colour does she like; 2) is this the exact tiles we are buying?

Any thoughts TD folk?





I like the 172.

----------


## Dillinger

Anything but the blue

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My roof will be the zinc plated natural finish (silver). It'll be a bit cooler and not look like a Thai chose it.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Anything but the blue


Could not agree more; no doubt that's the one she'll choose along with a bright pink gloss for the exterior walls!




> the zinc plated natural finish (silver)


Not sure about that, looks like corrugated iron...

----------


## Roobarb

I guess the colour of the tiles should ultimately depend on the colour you think your wife find for the outside walls?  Bright pink walls with the red tiles (111) for instance could perhaps be seen by some as quite, um, brave.

The terracottary colour (172) would probably be my choice as it's fairly neutral.

I'm not sure if it's cheaper or not but we opted for the Colourbond style tin sheets rather than tiles.  Light, simple to put on and less chance of leaks.  Well, less joins so I'd assume less chance of leaks.  Looks a bit like the stuff below, albeit we went for dark brown:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ makes sense, but seems a bit like a toy house... I like the idea of a felt lining and slate roof...  :Smile: 




Now that's a roof!  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Here we go, this is a roof:

----------


## Roobarb

Betty's dream roof:




What Betty will end up with:




Good luck fella....   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the fear of a likely true outcome certainly hurts...

----------


## Roobarb

Seems that you're in good company there Betty:

"The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have  incurred the wrath of locals living near the Queen's Sandringham estate  after picking 'vulgar' colourful tiles for their country home.Kate  and Wills are putting up a new roof on Anmer Hall and have been accused  of turning the Georgian building into 'a Barratt home'."

Read more: Duchess of Cambridge angers neighbours with 'Barrat home' tiles | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Bettyboo

Good news, 'we' have decided to go with roof colour 123.

----------


## Dillinger

Just asked my Missus which one she'd pick, in case it's a thai thing, she chose the same one i was thinking of there, 172 .

That blue is narrrsty

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I like 172 best as well.

On the up side, the 123 blue is less offensive than the other blues, and I could grow to love it...  :Smile: 

There second choice was 111; otherwise known as PT red. I could perhaps push them in that direction, but I'm kinda enjoying the Thainess of it all and seeing just how fuked up it could all become... I've lost the money, so let them do their worst...

The workers are due to start tomorrow morning...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> On the up side, the 123 blue is less offensive than the other blues


Looking through those colours again, that blue (along with the green next to it) is probably the worst out of the lot of 'em... See, it is what it is, they will do their worst, and it will be a total disaster. I don't care... sabai sabai...

Indeed, I don't care, I won't be doing this:




I've decided to go with this approach:




I do not care... 



Blue and pink or blue and light apricot?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Good news, 'we' have decided to go with roof colour 123.


I lived opposite a house with a roof that colour - fucking hideous.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ but you learn to love it. Plue, I'll be on the inside (wonder what her choice of colour for the walls will be?).

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm kinda enjoying the Thainess of it all and seeing just how fuked up it could all become... I've lost the money, so let them do their worst...


Just subscribed to this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

I would definitly pick 172 or 141  :Razz:

----------


## Bettyboo

The work started today.

The missus said that it'll take her about a week to email some pictures to me. As soon as she does, I'll post them.

I've got lots of work to do over the coming few weeks, so apart from posting pics here and following a few other excellent (not suggesting this one is excellent, but the others are) building threads, I'll be throttling my TD efforts down - you will doubtless be pleased to hear...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Great stuff Betty, best of luck with it.  I'm going to miss poking fun at your buildingless building thread...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I've got lots of work to do over the coming few weeks


... um, you're not Father Christmas by any chance are you?

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :Smile: 

No Xmas holidays in the Muslim world. I must say, I'm very very much disliking it here... Truly awful religion, imho. Nice people, but so many problems with that repulsive dehumanizing book of theirs...

----------


## Bettyboo

The wife says that the foundations are in, pictures coming in a few days. She says they're on a pay per job, not be day, so they will be finished by Feb 15th.

More good news, not only does she like the blue roof, but she likes violet for the exterior walls. She's going to buy the paint and roof tiles on Tuesday, if we're lucky she'll send me a picture.

Everything going to expectations.

----------


## Koetjeka

Blue roof... violet paint... sounds great!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Dillinger

loving your attitutde to this Betts, mai pen rai.



But from a picture thread perspective.... would kinda like you to vent and have a full bloodied anti-thai meltdown 



> pictures coming in a few days


there''s hope yet :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I may never live in the house, they will, so better that they're happy with it...

It has cost me, with another 100k this month, about 750,000 or so; it's not that much, gone with the wind...

If it works out well, and I stay there a bit or a lot then better still...  :Smile: 

One things for sure, the other great build threads going on will have much better places then I'm gonna end up with. They are putting much more effort in and will reap the rewards. All I want is a solidly built house which won't fall down, makes the wife and her family happy, and fullfills my comitments to Thailand...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Is there gonna be another thread for ( that ) build?  ^    :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> I may never live in the house, they will, so better that they're happy with it...
> 
> It has cost me, with another 100k this month, about 750,000 or so; it's not that much, gone with the wind...
> 
> If it works out well, and I stay there a bit or a lot then better still... 
> 
> One things for sure, the other great build threads going on will have much better places then I'm gonna end up with. They are putting much more effort in and will reap the rewards. All I want is a solidly built house which won't fall down, makes the wife and her family happy, and fullfills my comitments to Thailand...


 
You're a decent fellow, BB - regardless of what folks say about you.
 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is there gonna be another thread for ( that ) build? ^


Very cruel, mate - very cruel...




> You're a decent fellow, BB


Thanks, RS. It's not true, but thanks anyway... I'm very eagerly awaiting pics, but the missus is having a minor breakdown, so it's difficult to stress her over the pics...

----------


## nigelandjan

Bloody he'll mate not good at this stage of the game,  wait till the tiling police move in  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

Don't worry man, I'm living in a pink room now because my wife got confused when I said light orange. At first it was quite a shock, now it's actually looking pretty cute.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ see, just what I thought - you can learn to love it...  :Smile: 

^^ the missus isn't even at the build, too stressful, so her dad's in charge... The sister sends pics to the missus who sends them on to me; in theory, not received any yet...

----------


## nigelandjan

I can see this thread going well into the next millenium

----------


## Bettyboo

> I can see this thread going well into the next millenium


Nige, this is a well paced thread; it parallels a Greek tragedy...

Just because you had a fine thread which was the fastest build in the history of mankind - some folks mentioned that your house went up quicker than tents they've owned - doesn't mean that all builds are that quick. This thread is well paced...

----------


## nigelandjan

Yawn  ..

----------


## stevefarang

> Don't worry man, I'm living in a pink room now because my wife got confused when I said light orange. At first it was quite a shock, now it's actually looking pretty cute.


Yeah, my wife picked a light pink color for both the master bedroom and my office for our new house !  Light pink for my freakin office !!!  That's going to change when I get there.   :Smile: 

Steve

----------


## Bettyboo

For you restless folk, we're not even at page 10 yet for Christ's sake..., here are some pictures:



The first pic shows the FiL, red shirt, and one of the dogs - that particular one likes to bite people it doesn't know that come into the house (FiLs house is next door) (the dog is quite nice to me though...).  :Smile: 



I'm happy enough with the views there, it's peaceful, some bamboo for the snakes to play in, a couple of ponds for the mozzies to breed in...

The pictures have missed out the building foundations phrase which is probably good because that is likely the area that I would have stressed most about - can't see it, no stress...

Apparently they whacked in another 20,000 baht's worth of dirt to raise the land a bit more and fill in within the foundations. Money, money, money, but not that much.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Marmite the Dog

I presume you don't get any strong winds up there...

----------


## Bettyboo

That's all the pictures I have, I'm afraid. I will get some more next weekend, and so on...

I haven't even looked at the pics yet, or discussed them with the missus...

On first look, it is what it is... A 650,000 baht 100ish square metres (I hope for 120, but I suspect it'll end up a little bit smaller) Thai house. It'll be done in the local way to the local standards. The size and placing of the basic structure looks ok to me. The beams look slight, but it's only a 1 storey house, so sufficient. The walls look cheap, but they are cheap... It isn't of the quality or style of some of the other house builds going on, but it's only 650,000 all in for a decent enough sized house. It'll suit the missus, her mother, and whoever else moves in...  :Smile:  If I end up living there then I can make changes; we have plenty of land, so I can add extra buildings when needed...

I'm happy enough with what I see - it's going up, looks like the ceilings will be nice and high...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I presume you don't get any strong winds up there...


What do you mean, Marmers? Do the walls and structural beams look lightweight? I don't disagree, but no other houses in the area have fallen down, and they're built in the same way. The ground is solid in that area, foundations only down to a metre, with the beam foundations, walls, weight of the roof, what's to worry about...  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The good thing is Betty that you have a real job and the price of this house is a piss in the wind.

It simply don't matter what happens with it as you can sort it later. 

Nice work that man.   :Smile: 

Stress free building is the way to go.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> no other houses in the area have fallen down


Are you sure of that? I hear of buildings falling over all the time. One fell on a mate's car about 6 months ago.

----------


## Bettyboo

Not certain, no. But the FiL has built 2 houses himself in that area, both many years ago (including his one which is right next door and about 35 years old; it's still there...), so he knows what works - I have faith in his choices...  :Smile: 




> The good thing is Betty that you have a real job and the price of this house is a piss in the wind.


Not sure about the 'real' job bit, Terry, but yes it's only about 6 months salary to build this house; looked at that way, I'm getting great value.




> Stress free building is the way to go.


Yes it is.  :Smile: 

I wanted a big terrace on the back for an outdoor kitchen area, I don't see the foundation for that. Not to worry, something to fix next year...  :Smile: 

I can see what they've done - which I expected - I was expecting to pay closer to 1 million, but I wanted a third row of space for the third bedroom, a kitchen terrace and an outdoor eating area. In getting the low price they've effectively cut a third of the space I wanted. I don't care... The missus is there, she can make sure she has the kitchen area she wants; if not, we can knock through a door from the kitchen and build another small area later (I'll remind her of that now, to make sure she has the outside kitchen space she wants...). Also, they're gonna build a wooden sala area at the front, I think, that'll be a nice area to relax and eat and drink... I reckon the 3rd bedroom will either get lost or be very small - we will see; was only gonna be an office area most of the time anyways...

----------


## Dillinger

Good stuff bets, have you learned anything from teakdoor to iimprove your build ? 

I can think of a few, the main one with all those thin blooded old farts :Smile:  would be to install a bath with shower inside.Or what about a hot tub out the back for a teakdoor xmas nakhon bumfuck get together ?

----------


## Bettyboo

^I will be having a nice sala for drinking. If I live there, I will be building other structures for me, me, me, me, me, me... 




> Good stuff bets, have you learned anything from teakdoor to iimprove your build ?


Yes, I have. Lots of folk gave great advice - so thanks to everyone. I was planning to spend about 1 million and have the house how I wanted it, but now I'm out of the country, going for a cheap house, and just leaving the Thais to it, so I'm not following much of the good advice given. This route isn't the way forward for everyone, but I might never live in the house, so decided in the end to just let them do their worst - they are, after all, professional builders...  :rofl: 

I'm hoping that this thread will be a decent yardstick for other posters to see what you can get for 650,000 baht by just leaving the Thais to it... I'm also hoping that it'll end up better than many folks expect. I'm also hoping that the value will be good - this is effectively a Thai for Thai build, they have never seen me or heard of a foreigner being involved, so this is what a local Thai would pay.

----------


## Dillinger

^ i thought it had gone up to 750k ? :Confused:

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ i thought it had gone up to 750k


That's including moving from Bkk to NN, and buying furniture and stuff. We will pay the builders 650k.

----------


## nigelandjan

Where's NN Betty?  

It's all beginning to look too good mate I might have to go and kick them pillars a bit.

Don't want you showing me up

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Where's NN Betty?


Nakhon Nowhere  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nearly... Nakhon Nayok - it's just outside Bangkok, an hour from the old airport; a province with lots of beauty (Khao Yai), the province of waterfalls, just before Issan. The area I'm in is the place which keeps being considered as the new Bangkok, it doesn't flood, you have the army training university, it's a pretty good location, if a little bit boring. Takes me just under 2 hours from Rama 2 (Bangmod) to NN.

^^ it's kinda looking ok, if basic, but it should end up similar to your place, Nige.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

BB, I just found your building site. I must have been busy working in the States when you started.

Good luck with the build and I look forward to more pics and info.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yep that's the one Betty,  simple but functional.

Sorry if I spelt that wrong my fingers are covered in acrylic white paint as I have done 2 coats in the old Hong naam and 6 coats on me hands

----------


## nigelandjan

BTW yours is much bigger than mine, , your house is a good size to  :Smile:  :St George:

----------


## Bettyboo

It's called cock, Nige. Don't be shy...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Compared to Koman's build, my foundation is very different - seems as Koman has such a professional team, this doesn't bode well...

Below, you can see the foundation structures and roof, but there are no internal wall structures. Mine, and I hope to see this with next weekends pictures, will, by the look of things, just have the concrete slab poured then the inside (non-load bearing) walls built atop the slab (unless they're just gonna stick some plasterboard in for the walls...). The foundations here only need to go down half a metre to a metre, and it's only a single story structure, so this should be fine. One reason to build the single story was that you can make much 'weaker' and cheaper foundations/posts, etc. We have plenty of space to build more structures if and when...



In the original plan, I wanted an outside kitchen and terrace along the back (also a biggish third bedroom coming out the back), but: 1) they haven't poured any foundation or put any structural elements in place; 2) they have put the house too far back... No pomblem, I have asked them to stick a door in the kitchen; a metre and a half to the right of the pipes. Upon my return, I will build an outside kitchen/utility area there - how hard can it be???  :Smile: 

Not sure where the 3rd bedroom has gone? It will either have gone completely, or bedroom 1 and bedroom 2 which have a shared bathroom will be very (too) small. The posts are 3.5 metres apart, so that's 7 metres in depth for the 2 bedrooms and a bathroom - not enough. I had asked for 10.5 metres in depth on that side (the left as you look from the front), which would've been ok for those rooms. Basically, if the bathroom is 2mx3.5m (I obviously wanted a bit bigger) then each of the 2 bedrooms on that side will be around 2.5mx3.5m when my original plan was about 4mx3.5m - that's not great... But:

----------


## Rural Surin

Should make you nervous that you're not there to overlord and babysit, Bets...

Mai phen rai.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nope, RS. What could possibly go wrong...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What could possibly go wrong...

----------


## Bettyboo

^we can have a competition, Marmite: who's roof falls down first...  :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> we can have a competition, Marmite: who's roof falls down first...


It'll be a close one!

----------


## Roobarb

By the looks of things Betty they are either going to raise the floor a bit or you will have quite a high loo.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ don't know...  :Smile: 

More pics at the weekend, so I'm thinking the floor may be poured and the roof close to up?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A 650,000 baht 100ish square metres


No bloody way is that 100sqm - 85sq, tops.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 85sq


You are right, Marmers, they've cut a third off and used smaller supports with less distance between them, otherwise it would've been about 120 sqM. I think the polls are 3.5 metres apart, so 10.5x7=73.5 sqM; smaller than I think is ok, but I will extend later with the kitchen utility area of about 20 sqM; a covered, raised, small-walled outside area. I'm considering building that meself...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

7650 B/sqm.

Nevermind.

----------


## Roobarb

Betty, sorry to barge in on your beautifully crafted thread but...

Marmite - a question for you:

When calculating the build costs per sqm, are things like covered balconies, car ports, open ground floor areas, um, roof overhangs??? and the like included or excluded - or is there a formula for the sort of non built-up built-up bits as it were, i.e. 50% of area or whatever.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> What could possibly go wrong





 :rofl:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Betty, sorry to barge in on your beautifully crafted thread but...
> 
> Marmite - a question for you:
> 
> When calculating the build costs per sqm, are things like covered balconies, car ports, open ground floor areas, um, roof overhangs??? and the like included or excluded - or is there a formula for the sort of non built-up built-up bits as it were, i.e. 50% of area or whatever.


I do the area inside the exterior walls. Anything else is what's called 'outside' in my book.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I do the area inside the exterior walls. Anything else is what's called 'outside' in my book.


I haven't done that; I'm closer to 9,000 baht per sq/M but that includes raising land (which is probably about 250-300 sqM, sala, etc, so I'm just going for total cost then divided by living space, so it's not really a cost per sqM...). Plus stuff like lighting and water heater and aircon, etc, shouldn't really be included in cost per sqM, but I have...

If I just looked at the cost for the structure then mine'd probably be about 575,000 baht for the 73.5sqM. Aboooooout, 7,800 baht per sqM. All in, for a complete finished, and hopefully livable place with aircon, furniture moved from Bkk, etc, the total cost is about 750,000 maybe 775,000 tops.

I remember from DD's days that he reckoned, and he knew a fair bit about builds and costs, that anything under 10,000-11,000 per sqM was cheap.

Also, land needs to be put into the equation at some point; ours was given by the FiL, so that saves a lot. Our 3 rai in that area may have cost anywhere between 250,000 to 400,000???

I'm guessing that Roobarb's would be well over that (15,000 per sqM?) because he is using better materials, better workmanship, plus the higher you go the more expensive per sqM. Koman's would probably be more expensive still, but it shows in the quality and the end product...

I reckon that me, Nige and Marmite have done things right down near the cheap end; folks would be doing well to undercut us...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I reckon that me, Nige and Marmite have done things right down near the cheap end; folks would be doing well to undercut us...


As much I as I love Nige (in a manly, not Socal way) I don't think his falls into the cheap category as ours do. Off the top of my head it's 64 Sqm and about 650k so comes in somewhere between the budget builds and what you perceive the posh pads to be.

----------


## Bettyboo

> As much I as I love Nige (in a manly, not Socal way) I don't think his falls into the cheap category as ours do. Off the top of my head it's 64 Sqm and about 650k so comes in somewhere between the budget builds and what you perceive the posh pads to be.


Maybe. In his defense, he plans to live there whereas I suspect that neither of us will...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Maybe. In his defense, he plans to live there


No he doesn't. He plans to live in Cha Am or Lanzarote. 

I'm sure I'm the only one on TD who reads the text.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm sure I'm the only one on TD who reads the text.


I have an awful memory...

Funnily enough, was chatting to me parents yesterday, and they're planning to sell the place in Spain and move back to London. They're gonna put the place on the market for 1 million euro; how the other half live...

----------


## Roobarb

> I'm guessing that Roobarb's would be well over that (15,000 per sqM?) because he is using better materials, better workmanship, plus the higher you go the more expensive per sqM.


God, I hope not.  The place is about 200 sq.m not including the galleried top floor or the balcony, or the ground floor open bit.  I can't afford that at 15,000/sq.m.  You'll have to give me a better price than that Betty otherwise I'll be forced to take my business elsewhere. 

Actually the reason for asking is that some point I need to tot up what mine has cost.  I've been rather avoiding it in the sort of 'don't want to know what it could have bought in real money' sort of way.

I think I'll continue to avoid the question until I've either finished the thread or run out of cash.  Actually if it is the latter then the former will also apply anyway.

----------


## Bettyboo

> God, I hope not. The place is about 200 sq.m not including the galleried top floor or the balcony, or the ground floor open bit. I can't afford that at 15,000/sq.m. You'll have to give me a better price than that Betty otherwise I'll be forced to take my business elsewhere.


Well, all that wood is adding up, how much now? About 250k? Plus you've done a lot of land fill around the house (you may choose to exclude that...), you have solid post sizes and foundations for your 2 story place. You have bought nice windows, frames and the such from a not so cheap outlet. That massive roof of yours ain't cheap! Your costs must be adding up, Roobarb! There's no way on Earth that it's under 11,000 baht per sqM... Go on, be brave, add it up.  :Smile: 

It does look like a 3 million baht house...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Originally Posted by Roobarb
> 
> God, I hope not. The place is about 200 sq.m not including the galleried top floor or the balcony, or the ground floor open bit. I can't afford that at 15,000/sq.m. You'll have to give me a better price than that Betty otherwise I'll be forced to take my business elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Well, all that wood is adding up, how much now? About 250k? Plus you've done a lot of land fill around the house (you may choose to exclude that...), you have solid post sizes and foundations for your 2 story place. You have bought nice windows, frames and the such from a not so cheap outlet. That massive roof of yours ain't cheap! Your costs must be adding up, Roobarb! There's no way on Earth that it's under 11,000 baht per sqM... Go on, be brave, add it up. 
> 
> It does look like a 3 million baht house...


Oi, you said 2 million a week or so ago on my thread, and I balked at that...

OK, these are real ballpark type numbers:

Money sent to the wife to pay the builder and buy the materials - 1.3M
Four wooden houses @ 100K, 60K, 60K and 25K = 245K

Land and filling - bit under a mill.

The place is not finished yet.  Stuff still to do is a bit of gypsum for the ceilings, lights, fans, AC or two if we decide we want them.  Prolly another 500K tops.

So all in it's...



Fuk.



Why did I just do that?

----------


## Bettyboo

^there we go... 3 million, 200 sqM @ 15,000 per sq metre...  :Smile: 

It's a lovely place. Well worth what you've spent.

It's a 3 million baht pad. Think of it in pounds; 60 thousand squids for a really nice place for you, your family, extended family, and some random villagers...

----------


## Koetjeka

> ^there we go... 3 million, 200 sqM @ 15,000 per sq metre... 
> 
> It's a lovely place. Well worth what you've spent.
> 
> It's a 3 million baht pad. Think of it in pounds; 60 thousand squids for a really nice place for you, your family, extended family, and some random villagers...


Don't forget the occasional drunkards lurking about. 

Also don't forget to imagine, what can you build in Europe for 3million Baht? Exactly, a 10m2 hut. All who build their houses here can consider themselves really lucky in my opinion.

----------


## Roobarb

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^there we go... 3 million, 200 sqM @ 15,000 per sq metre... 
> 
> It's a lovely place. Well worth what you've spent.
> 
> It's a 3 million baht pad. Think of it in pounds; 60 thousand squids for a really nice place for you, your family, extended family, and some random villagers...
> 
> ...


Oh bollox, now I'll have to build a wall too.

More expense...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> there we go... 3 million, 200 sqM @ 15,000 per sq metre...


Faaaarrrrkkk!

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^there we go... 3 million, 200 sqM @ 15,000 per sq metre... 
> 
> It's a lovely place. Well worth what you've spent.
> 
> It's a 3 million baht pad. Think of it in pounds; 60 thousand squids for a really nice place for you, your family, extended family, and some random villagers...


Yep...
That's how it works.

3 mil is about right.
Good luck, mate!

----------


## Bettyboo

I'd agree with RS; 3 million is about right, and it's good value.

Consider a horrible home in a horrible part of England that's half the size and just a horrible place to live; would cost 3 or 4 times that price... Or, a shitty 45sqM condo in an average to poor part of Bkk, that'd be 3 million baht too; no comparison - nice houses don't come for free...

----------


## Roobarb

I'm going to pretend its 1.5 million.

The 1 million for the 5 rai of land and the subsequent fill was spent some time back so that's long forgotten.

The last 500k will be spent in the coming years in dribs and drabs so the actual house itself, to a (very) basic finish, is 1.5 million, or 7,500/sqm.

Including the top floor space, another 75 sqm, and we're looking at about 5,500/sqm, I'm feeling a bit better already.

Seriously, 3 million, it's not far off the price of a decent house somewhere a lot more convenient than where my place is.

I knew I shouldn't have attempted to add it up...

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's not expensive, Roobarb. For what you have, it's good value. A lovely place. What can you get for 3 million??? My parents have a great property in a perfect location in one of the nicest areas of Spain - 45+ million, ffs...  :Sad: 

My place is really quite basic, small, low quality everything, just functional, only 75sqM, and it is not far off 800k; factor through the size of your build, and yours is great value compared to mine. If I had the money, then spending 3 million in Thailand is about right for a nice house. Maybe even 4 or 5 million...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^^ Feel free to knock the price of the land off the build. I still think 5,500/sqm is an outright lie!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and it is not far off 800k


That's gone up. Is it 650k, 750k or 800k?

----------


## Bettyboo

These threads have been very interesting to compare.

You can build an ok, functional 1 floor house for 650,000. &, I find that kinda property nice to live in and can be made very homely.

Probably, for a 120sqM home, built to a decent stanard, you're looking at 1.2 million to 1.5 million.

If you want a really nice place, plenty of size (200sqM plus, 2 floors), good quality build, fixtures and fittings then you're looking at 3 million.

Very ballpark, but I'd feel pretty comfortably with those as rough guidelines.

I tell you which I find really interesting is BD place, I don't think he has spent that much, not much over a million, but he has a lot of space, on 2 floors and it's really spectacular. He has done a great job there, imho.

Steve went for the full on mansion and spent loads, but that has turned out well by the look of things. You pays your money and you takes your choice...  :Smile: 

I hope to add more pics tomorrow - half a dozen or so of the floor pour and the roof (completed?). Maybe even some walls starting to go up.

Now, something else which Marmite, the cheap bastard won't like, is that I've also got my builders to add in some work on the FiL's place included in my costs; painting his smallish house inside and out, doing up his bathroom, and maybe, if we can convince them, but they're asking for another 30k+ redoing his crappy iron roof with a proper roof...

----------


## Bettyboo

> That's gone up. Is it 650k, 750k or 800k?





> Now, something else which Marmite, the cheap bastard won't like, is that I've also got my builders to add in some work on the FiL's place included in my costs; painting his smallish house inside and out, doing up his bathroom, and maybe, if we can convince them, but they're asking for another 30k+ redoing his crappy iron roof with a proper roof...


The house build is about 575k. I've sent them 700k thusfar all in to get everything done (wiring, aircons, move from Bkk, etc) Wehad a big land fill too. I might have to find a bit more to get the stuff I want done on the FiL's place - I don't want him to live in a hovel next door to my niceish place; I want his place to be niceish too...  :Smile: 

There's a sala as well, or at least that was the plan...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now, something else which Marmite, the cheap bastard won't like, is that I've also got my builders to add in some work on the FiL's place included in my costs; painting his smallish house inside and out, doing up his bathroom, and maybe, if we can convince them, but they're asking for another 30k+ redoing his crappy iron roof with a proper roof...


If the guys are there and you can get them to do it, then I think that's a great idea.




> Wehad a big land fill too.


Ours too. Cost about 17k about 8 years ago.




> If you want a really nice place, plenty of size (200sqM plus, 2 floors), good quality build, fixtures and fittings then you're looking at 3 million.


Having 2 floors is a big waste of space due to the stair well. Given a choice, I'd never build a 2 storey house.

Not including the cost of the land, I know I can build a stunning place for well under 2 million, perhaps less. The only problem is that I have to wait another decade or so before that becomes reality - we have plans...

----------


## Bettyboo

The builders have been on holiday for a few days, so not much change I'm afraid... Some watering of the dirt and some changes to the roof structure. After the new year, the workers will be back to do the floor and roof. 

You'll all be pleased with the roof colour, wife has the tiles, but I'll keep that little surprise for you...  :Smile: 

View from the front door into the lounge:



The MiL's bedroom, it'll have a little bathroom behind; you can see the famous blue pipes for that.



There you go, looking right into the Mil's bedroom:



This is a view from the back looking forward into the little kitchen area to the left, the lounge in the centre and the little third bedroom/study to the right:



Here, you are walking into the covered porch area:



Also looking at the porch and lounge area; it's raised about a metre, and this whole plot area is raised about half a metre (about 300sqM). It doesn't flood in this area, but doesn't hurt to have a bit of height away from the animals and stufff...



Here you can see, on the right, the 'master' bedroom, a bathroom behind, a what was gonna be another bedroom, but that was when there was an extra 3.5 metres coming out to the left (back of the house) which has now been cut off...  :Sad:  It's all gonna be too small in that area. I was thinking that I could in future knock out the wall closest to you in that picture (not there yet, but it's gonna be an outside wall...) then extend 1 post (3.5 metres) out to make the rooms bigger. I'm gonna do similar on the other side to put an outside kitchen area, but there will be a door there, so no need to knock any walls out. If they hadn't had built so far back then my preferred route (the original plan) was to go another set of foundation beams out the back...

Actually, I will see how the size is once done, but I suspect it's all too small. But, with the missus talking about moving back to England, maybe it matters not...  :Smile: 

Roof has been tarted up a bit on the struts. Beautiful, Marmite will be jealous...



The builders are coming back tomorrow, to sort out the metal grating stuff for the floor then pouring the concrete. Concrete truck due on 1st. 

The missus says she has planned to move in on February 16th. We will see if it goes to plan.

Apparently, constant truck movement has damaged the little road in and out, so some work will be needed there; that's fine because I wanted a gravel type drive for the car anyways - don't want this mud road rubbish...

----------


## koman

Looks very good BB......in fact I'm so impressed, I may have to consider tearing mine down and starting all over..... will your crew be free soon??.... :Smile:

----------


## biff

Hi Bettyboo,
Thats a good sized house, its about the same as this one, will post link.

coolthaihouse.com &bull; View topic - Building holiday home near Udon

There is a lot you can do with your house.
Looks good.


Cheers

Biff :Aussie:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I may have to consider tearing mine down and starting all over..... will your crew be free soon??


 :rofl: 

My crew may be fit to make the tea and coffee for your lot. Having said that, I'm getting what I expected, so far, so good - no over-engineering on my build... 




> Thats a good sized house, its about the same as this one, will post link.
> 
> coolthaihouse.com &bull; View topic - Building holiday home near Udon
> 
> There is a lot you can do with your house.


Thanks, Biff, and thanks for the link; virtually the same as mine, in build type, size, general structure. Interesting, thanks.

The house ended up like below, and the guy reckoned about 450,000 baht - I'm not sure that he added in all the costs that I'm doing, but he did very well regardless. Shows that you can get a nice livable place for not a lot of money...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

With this quite high looking ceiling, I'm starting to wonder if I could get a little mezzanine style study area in there somehow...

Quite difficult to manage from afar, but I reckon that there's space for it with a little set of steps, maybe offset to one side of the living room, over a tv corner???

Having said that, the structure looks pretty feeble, and maybe wouldn't be up to any additional loads. But, the concrete floor should be strong enough to hold a small internal structure. Maybe I'll just forget about that idea...

----------


## Roobarb

> With this quite high looking ceiling, I'm starting to wonder if I could get a little mezzanine style study area in there somehow...
> 
> Quite difficult to manage from afar, but I reckon that there's space for it with a little set of steps, maybe offset to one side of the living room, over a tv corner???
> 
> Having said that, the structure looks pretty feeble, and maybe wouldn't be up to any additional loads. But, the concrete floor should be strong enough to hold a small internal structure. Maybe I'll just forget about that idea...


Go for it I say...!

Won't cost much  :Smile:

----------


## koman

BB,  you might also want to consider installing an observatory with a sizable telescope.....I mean the place looks high enough..and if the air in the area is clear..... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

I hope your missus has a word with them about basic block work mate before it gets too late, , looking at the foundation work on your master bedroom pic. 


That ain't looking good,  ,, it might seem obvious,  , but I have seen some of these clowns carry on going upwards like that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I hope your missus has a word with them about basic block work mate before it gets too late


I saw that. I think Betty has the same philosophy as me - it's not a place we are going to live in, so all I will do is advise. If they're too stupid to do it right after advice is given, then that's their problem.

----------


## Roobarb

> I hope your missus has a word with them about basic block work mate before it gets too late, , looking at the foundation work on your master bedroom pic. 
> 
> 
> That ain't looking good,  ,, it might seem obvious,  , but I have seen some of these clowns carry on going upwards like that.


If it's this pic Nige then I think that's the front porch:



The MIL's high altitude plumbing can be seen in the background.

Oddly enough, assuming they started from the left, it does look like they were on the right track but then...?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^ & ^^^& ^^^^ & ^^^^^



I reckon the porch brickwork was done separately; left to Benny; it won't be going up any higher...  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> I hope your missus has a word with them about basic block work mate before it gets too late, , looking at the foundation work on your master bedroom pic. 
> 
> 
> That ain't looking good,  ,, it might seem obvious,  , but I have seen some of these clowns carry on going upwards like that.
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that ? Those nice straight lines between blocks are suay mark mark. It's not like how those dumb farangs do it, with ugly, staggered lines. This is beautiful more. Now everything align better.

Sorry, I couldn't resist... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> With this quite high looking ceiling, I'm starting to wonder if I could get a little mezzanine style study area in there somehow...
> ...


You could easily construct a loft area, I did in my first home back in the US. I solved the problem of the stairs, by building a circular stair case, it only takes less than 2 meter of space,

It is very easy to make all you need is a metal pipe for the center post an other pipe
that will fit over the first pipe, (inside diameter of first pipe larger than outside of second), then cut the larger diameter pipe in to 7-8 inch sections, 
to get the exact size to cut the pipe  divide the height of the staircase by the number of steps  you think you would need until you get a number between 7" and 8"
weld a triangular step with angle iron , repeat until you have the number of steps you need cover angle iron with nice pice of wood.
Drop steps in to smaller center post, rotate as in the picture, when you get the steps where you want them you can tack weld then to the center post to keep them from rotating, now all you need are some spindles and a hand rail and you are done. Any metal shop  can do that for you.
you will probably need to construct a landing at the top, see picture
any way just an idea.

----------


## koman

=Roobarb;26[QUOTE51984]


> I hope your missus has a word with them about basic block work mate before it gets too late, , looking at the foundation work on your master bedroom pic. 
> 
> 
> That ain't looking good,  ,, it might seem obvious,  , but I have seen some of these clowns carry on going upwards like that.


If it's this pic Nige then I think that's the front porch:



The MIL's high altitude plumbing can be seen in the background.

Oddly enough, assuming they started from the left, it does look like they were on the right track but then...?[/QUOTE]


*Wonderful symmetry in that wall.  This type of block laying has the advantage that when the wall falls down, it will do so in a very organized kind of way......as opposed to the "staggered" approach, which can be quite chaotic during a collapse....
*

----------


## Bettyboo

If you lot think that's funny then you're gonna love the bathroom tiling... 

(Good spot though, I'll pass on the message to the foreman)

----------


## Dillinger

Oh my giddy aunt :rofl:

----------


## Wasp

> ^ If it keeps 'em happy Marmite...  
> 
> Occasionally it's easier to stick Cartoon Network on for my kids than to persuade them to go and play in the garden.  Of course, I know that they should be running around outside and kicking a football instead of sitting on their bottoms watching Peppa Pig, but I also know that giving them what they want once in a while is a cheap compromise that buys me some peace and quiet.  
> 
> Reason and logic are not attributes normally associated with small children.  
> 
> Same sort of thing.


..................................................  .....................................

----------


## Wasp

> Roof colour.
> 
> The missus sent me these 2 pics, and asked me what roof colour I liked. I asked her: 1) what roof colour does she like; 2) is this the exact tiles we are buying?
> 
> Any thoughts TD folk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 123 .

----------


## Wasp

> I guess the colour of the tiles should ultimately depend on the colour you think your wife find for the outside walls?  Bright pink walls with the red tiles (111) for instance could perhaps be seen by some as quite, um, brave.
> 
> The terracottary colour (172) would probably be my choice as it's fairly neutral.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's cheaper or not but we opted for the Colourbond style tin sheets rather than tiles.  Light, simple to put on and less chance of leaks.  Well, less joins so I'd assume less chance of leaks.  Looks a bit like the stuff below, albeit we went for dark brown:


_
 Roobarb ........................... Is that stuff noisy in the rain ?_

----------


## Bettyboo

You will see the tiles within a week or so; I reckon you'll be impressed...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> _
>  Roobarb ........................... Is that stuff noisy in the rain ?_


Yup, you can get it with insulation attached to the bottom side that quietens it down.  By the time you've got a gypsum ceiling up, maybe with some of that fibreglass insulation stuff unrolled on top I doubt you'll hear the rain on the roof.

I'd stay tuned to see what Betty comes up with on his roof.  I reckon we'll be in for a bit of a treat.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Roobarb
> 
> 
> I guess the colour of the tiles should ultimately depend on the colour you think your wife find for the outside walls?  Bright pink walls with the red tiles (111) for instance could perhaps be seen by some as quite, um, brave.
> 
> The terracottary colour (172) would probably be my choice as it's fairly neutral.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's cheaper or not but we opted for the Colourbond style tin sheets rather than tiles.  Light, simple to put on and less chance of leaks.  Well, less joins so I'd assume less chance of leaks.  Looks a bit like the stuff below, albeit we went for dark brown:
> 
> ...


I've got the exact same, just another color and not shiny. I believe the brand is Startek, and if you're interested it's from Korea. It's not noisy in my house but it depends on a few things of course:
-slope/pitch: the lower the pitch the more noise obviously
-ammount of roof supports: the more supports, the less noisy
-thickness of these panels
-suspended ceiling or not
-interior: stuff like curtains really help to absorb sound

----------


## bankao dreamer

^^^
I have that stuff on mine locally made with insulation attached no leaks and quiet enough.
Betty its all coming along nicely mate and thank you for your kind comments regarding my place,

----------


## Bettyboo

Yes, I like your place a lot, BD. Wasn't sure at the start, but has turned out very nicely...  :Smile:  

I was hoping for some pictures today, but the missus says not. She says they have been putting the metal mesh stuff into the foundations for a concrete pour that's been ordered for Monday (I thought it was due today...). The missus says that they handed over 200,000 today for materials and stuff, so we may never see them again; always a worrying time...

----------


## bankao dreamer

Handing over a 1000 b here is worrying mate, my recently sacked builder insisted on fetching some self tapping screws himself one day. He told us they where 2 baht a pop we bought the same ones today for 1 baht a pop so that is being deducted from the money I am making him wait for as well. Oh well take a deep breath and carry on.

----------


## Bettyboo

I agree. But, the price was agreed at the start, contract signed, etc. I would have liked the FiL/missus to manage all the purchasing - i.e. physically going and purchasing everything themselves, but this idea has not always been followed. The problem is that corners will be cut and lower quality materials will be used. Initially, I'd intended that a % would not go to a greedy building manager, the FiL would manage the build; in actuality, this has only been adhered to in parts from what I can see (from afar...). It has not been best managed in that respect, not awful, not 30% skimmed off the top which is probably the going rate, but about 10-15% has probably been skimmed off - this hurts in 2 way: 1) size of build; 2) quality of build and materials. The property will still end up in an acceptable way for an acceptable cost (if it is completed).

----------


## bankao dreamer

The property will still end up in an acceptable way for an acceptable cost (if it is completed).

That my friend is all that matters.

----------


## koman

> I agree. But, the price was agreed at the start, contract signed, etc. I would have liked the FiL/missus to manage all the purchasing - i.e. physically going and purchasing everything themselves, but this idea has not always been followed. The problem is that corners will be cut and lower quality materials will be used. Initially, I'd intended that a % would not go to a greedy building manager, the FiL would manage the build; in actuality, this has only been adhered to in parts from what I can see (from afar...). It has not been best managed in that respect, not awful, not 30% skimmed off the top which is probably the going rate, but about 10-15% has probably been skimmed off - this hurts in 2 way: 1) size of build; 2) quality of build and materials. The property will still end up in an acceptable way for an acceptable cost (if it is completed).



Serves you right, sitting there in the sandbox, extracting mountains of cash from the poor Sultan, while your long suffering family does all the work here .... you should be right there on the buying trips beating down the prices, double checking the delivery lists....get a grip.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^you're probably right, but - I'll probably never live there, and don't want the stress...

The missus gave the little sister a Samsung S Duo smartphone today, set it up with my Google Hangouts and Line, so she can directly send me more pictures. So, hope to ramp it up on that side - we will see...

Today, the missus went pump buying, mentioned a few names (our current one is an Hitachi which is fine, but we'll leave it at the rented place), and I told her I wanted Mitsubishi and yellow...  :Smile:  I think it cost 6,300 baht.



I know, I know, it's small and the Americans on here would suggest at least a 300w, FS would go for the 500w then pimp it out to 700w...  :Smile:  But, we are going functional, no over-engineering on my little house. It's a bungalow, we'll probably get a 1000 litre tank (the missus might get a 500 litre tank like our current one which has never left us short of water) to go with it, and jobs a good 'un...

----------


## koman

You certainly don't need anything like a 300W pump.  I again discussed this small issue with my building manager and he told me not to get anything bigger than 200W.  We had a 150W at our last house with a 700 Liter tank and it was fine.  

 This time we have a 2000 Liter tank, because the municipal water around here seems to be cut of once a month on average, and it's sometimes off for days.....fuck knows what they are doing, but that's what happens.     The 200W pump will provide more than adequate pressure and flow for a single storey house,   

Oh, and we got a Hitachi.....so let's see if yours blows up before mine..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^Our Hitachi works well, but is very noisy, and it's not yellow...  :Smile: 

I might have been happier with the 200w pump, but as you say, the 150w is absolutely fine; some foreigners go crazy on things like pump size and will find a way to justify it to themselves, but for our little 1-storey build, 150w is fine.  :Smile: 

The Hitachi is 500 baht cheaper, they're both good pumps, imho.

----------


## Norton

> but for our little 1-storey build, 150w is fine


Should be. All depends on the number of faucets one might be running at the same time.

----------


## Bettyboo

^yeah, but as I said on the other thread, currently we have a 150w Hitachi and 500 litre tank, sometimes both showers are being used at the same time, the washing machine is on and the missus is using the taps for washing some vegetables; never run short of water...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Betty is that your well pump?  Or do you have village water piped into your tank?

----------


## lom

> Today, the missus went pump buying, mentioned a few names (our current one is an Hitachi which is fine, but we'll leave it at the rented place), and I told her I wanted Mitsubishi and yellow... I think it cost 6,300 baht.


I hope it didn't if it was the 155W she bought.
Here are the various types and prices:
WATER PUMP Tank Centre - ?????????????,??????????,???????????????,?????????  ????????,???????????,??????????,????????????,?????  ??????????,?????????,???????????????,???????,?????  ?,??????????????,???????????,PE,polymer,stainless steel,septic tank,waste t

----------


## FailSafe

> I know, I know, it's small and the Americans on here would suggest at least a 300w, FS would go for the 500w then pimp it out to 700w...


Yup, that's exactly what I would do. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :Smile: 




> Betty is that your well pump? Or do you have village water piped into your tank?


The water is piped in, never had a problem in decades - I could dig a well, but why bother?

More pics just sent (from little sister's new smartphone, so we should get more pics from here on in), not too exciting, sorry:

I reckon the roof frame looks ok, the site looks tidy. View into the main bedroom. Much prefer my roofing frame to Marmite's...  :Smile: 



Front porch with a couple of metres of overhanging roof - should offer some nice shade. Lots of trees around for shade, too.



An evening shot, shows the shrubbery in the background...

You'll notice in these next 2 shots that we don't need that flash scaffolding stuff, waste of time and money. We have a frame and a tall ladder:





Some bricks have turned up, not sure what type they are; I presume they are the cheapest of the cheap with zero thermal properties...  :Smile:  They are grey.



This next picture will upset a few of you. It surprised me. The missus, along with the FiL, decided upon red roof tiles rather than the blue she had initially chosen...  :Smile:  I know Dillinger will be upset. She has promised white walls with pink window frames, so there's still hope for laughter... Not sure what type of tiles or how much, I reckon they are the cheapest of the cheap with poor thermal qualities, and they are, probably, about to be poorly laid...



You can see by the trees and plants that this area used to be jungle, now mostly cleared for rice fields; there's a 6 rai rice field behind, I'm gonna do something with that like fruit trees, something nice for the FiL/family to tend to and maybe sell at the market from time to time. When he was a youngster, the FiL said that this area had tigers. Now, mostly snakes...

Tomorrow, apparently, there will be the rebar type stuff in the foundation, and the concrete pour. Then it's roof and wall time... I reckon it'll go up pretty quickly from here; due to be complete 5-6 weeks from now.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I hope it didn't if it was the 155W she bought.
> Here are the various types and prices:


I'm not sure, LOM; I'll check with her, thanks.

Edit to add: you're right, LOM. She told me she was gonna get the Hitachi at 5,800 baht because the Mitsubishi was 500 baht more. I told her to get the Mitsubishi, and she did, but she found a cheaper one - 5,200 baht.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Much prefer my roofing frame to Marmite's...


Glad you're not using concrete roof tiles or your house would be about 2 ft tall.




> I presume they are the cheapest of the cheap with zero thermal properties...


About 3 times better than the silly little red bricks.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Glad you're not using concrete roof tiles or your house would be about 2 ft tall.


As you can see, our foundation and frame are very basic, simple and cheap. But, will do the job, no over-engineering, we're like a Lotus Elan here...  :Smile: 

Why do folks use the red bricks then? Why are they no good?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why do folks use the red bricks then? Why are they no good?


The walls are a bit stronger with the red bricks because you actually end up with a wall that is about 60% solid concrete. 

I will be using the el cheapo concrete blocks for the outlaw's place as I'm trying to do everything in my power to save money on this build now that I'll probably never live there.

----------


## Bettyboo

^you cheap bastard...  :Smile: 

These blocks do look cheap and crap, but if the wall is put up ok, the rendering and painting done, the end product isn't much different except for thermal properties. I suspect that this little house will end up looking just fine, and not much money to put it up.

----------


## Roobarb

> This next picture will upset a few of you. It surprised me. The missus, along with the FiL, decided upon red roof tiles rather than the blue she had initially chosen...  I know Dillinger will be upset...


... I'm not exactly over the moon about it either  :Smile: 

It's looking good Betty, it's actually quite a tidy site which could bode well.

Glad the SIL now has a means to send pics.  It's how we got many of the updates on our build and, whilst many of the photos were crap quality, it did help us feel a bit more a part of what was going on.

----------


## lom

> many of the photos were crap quality


Intentionally blurred so we can't see the finer details..  :Smile: 
When will they do the tiling Betty? I'm waiting for it and have already bought the popcorn.

----------


## Bettyboo

> When will they do the tiling Betty? I'm waiting for it and have already bought the popcorn.


 :smiley laughing: 

It's not gonna be too exciting; I asked the missus about colours, styles, thoughts, and she said "basic, white". A few weeks away yet, probably in a month or so.




> It's looking good Betty, it's actually quite a tidy site which could bode well.


I'm hoping so too. I never really see anybody on my pics, seem to be about 2 workmen... Koman has the entire village at it, you can see 20+ people just on his roof!

It does seem very simple at my site. Nothing complex, nothing too smart, nothing exceptional, but it's plodding along. I'm quite liking that...  :Smile: 

The phone cost the missus about 5,500 baht, so we could've built an extra bedroom for that...



Supposed to have an ok 5mp camera. These shots are ok, although she didn't get the dog entirely in shot; I'll ask her to pay a bit more attention in future. Not sure how many dogs the FiL has, about 3 and a few cats too. I hope my 2 city cats are gonna fit in ok...

----------


## koman

Your grey "bricks" seem to be concrete blocks BB....perfectly good material for building walls.  You could have used Q-Con for better insulation.  They are more expensive but also quite a bit bigger, so you don't need as many and they are extremely easy to cut and work with....almost idiot proof.  

   I don't think the overall cost is much higher from my experience so far.   Red brick is the preferred material for bathrooms because of the high moisture content that such rooms tend to have....although there seems to be some disagreement of that too.

My wife would never have tolerated a "Yellow" pump....and they don't make red ones....so we got a white Hitachi.....compromise is often necessary.

Are those "cement" tiles I see there......fuck me Marmites going to have a fit with his hysterical hatred of cement tile.... :Smile: .....anyhow,  red roofs are very manly.....blue is far too gay for a mans roof FFS.....well done your missus.. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are those "cement" tiles I see there......fuck me Marmites going to have a fit with his hysterical hatred of cement tile


No. They're colourbond metal tiles. Much more sensible.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Are those "cement" tiles I see there......fuck me Marmites going to have a fit with his hysterical hatred of cement tile
> 
> 
> No. They're colourbond metal tiles. Much more sensible.


Well they can all get some exercise collecting them from the paddy fields after the next Typhoon passes through I suppose..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

she saw sense at last. They will look a lot less embarassing on the roof of your Honda City WHEN she overshoots  :Smile:

----------


## Jesus Jones

So where's the Ranger? 

Shit, wrong thread!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Your grey "bricks" seem to be concrete blocks BB....perfectly good material for building walls. You could have used Q-Con for better insulation. They are more expensive but also quite a bit bigger, so you don't need as many and they are extremely easy to cut and work with....almost idiot proof. I don't think the overall cost is much higher from my experience so far. Red brick is the preferred material for bathrooms because of the high moisture content that such rooms tend to have....although there seems to be some disagreement of that too.


Good info, thank you. I am rather under the impression that the stuff bought because it's cheap is really bought because that's what they've always done and feel confident dealing with. A bit of thought, as shown in your thread, and one can manage the budget with sensible options; something I haven't done. That's a shame really because (going back to look from page 1 of this thread) there's so much good advice which I just haven't taken. I almost feel like getting some more money, and building a place with me onsight everyday. Ontheotherhand, that could drive me beyond my limit...  :Smile: 




> red roofs are very manly


I agree. I was pleasantly surprised with that option.

Regarding roofs. I really like Koman's roof. The structure, frame and tiles are great. But, it must be double to tripple the price of my little frame with a few sheets thrown on top.

----------


## Bettyboo

> They will look a lot less embarassing on the roof of your Honda City WHEN she overshoots


 :Smile:  The FiL says he's gonna build a car port by himself once the house is done; I'm gonna have to remind him to make it extra large...




> So where's the Ranger?


Fair point, I suppose we'll have to make do with a hot chocolate for now. The finance on the Honda City is complete in 2015 (same as the house payments), and I don't really wanna get any more finance for anything... I would like a Ranger or something similar like the new Toyota Hilux when it comes. But, I don't know if I will be living in Thailand or moving back to England this year... I'm just gonna have to work and save and then buy stuff. Hopefully, I'll get to 45, have the house and 2 cars paid for then be able to work as I wish. I also wanna change my working habits/lifestyle, but that's another story.

I hope to get pictures of the concrete pour today.  :Smile:

----------


## biff

Hi Betty,
You could also, build an upmarket garage for the Orange Wildtrack, it just would not do, to leave it out in the open at night.
Maybe put a shower in garage, kitchen and loo, so when you in doghouse the Ranger can keep you company.Put the plumbing outside like 

Centre Pompidou Paris | All news about Center Georges Pompidou
With a cathedral roof.

cheers

----------


## Bettyboo

^ this is good advice, Biff, thank you. I'd be needing a tv/computer/reading room too. It's good be quite a garage/home for the Ranger/me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I would like a Ranger or something similar like the new Toyota Hilux when it comes.


I was thinking the new Everest (in orange of course). I still have a year and a half left on my Ranger. Or we may get an Ecosport.

----------


## Bettyboo

> an Ecosport


Too small?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> an Ecosport
> 
> 
> Too small?


More room inside (primarily the rear seats) than my open cab Ranger, hence it being on the shortlist.

----------


## Bettyboo

A couple more pics.

More of the roof frame:



And one of two beautiful red roof tiles:

----------


## nigelandjan

Think that's the wrong pic Betty,  looks like where they have been spraying the roof beams red oxide

----------


## Roobarb

> Think that's the wrong pic Betty,  looks like where they have been spraying the roof beams red oxide


He's just keeping us in suspense Nige, I still reckon the roof tiles are actually blue.  Betty simply had 'em flash over the edges of the tiles in the other pic with a bit of red oxide primer to put us off the scent for a while.

Oh what a tangled web...

----------


## Bettyboo

> looks like where they have been spraying the roof beams red oxide


 :Smile:  I suspect you're right, Nige. Thanks for the correction.  :Smile: 




> Oh what a tangled web...


Indeed. I don't really know what I'm talking about; I've only ever seen the pics and had the rare conversation regarding water pump colour. If I one day go to the build it'll be quite exciting...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Indeed. I don't really know what I'm talking about


... Well you're not to only one.  I took a look at the picture and thought that the tiles were a bit longer than I had been imagining.




> I've only ever seen the pics and had the rare conversation regarding water pump colour.


Very important, yellow ones do look purposeful, a bit like a JCB* so they must be good. I bet my lot went for an inferior colour.

* A JCB is a backhoe for those who don't know what I'm going on about.

----------


## Roobarb

^ I've just been through my photos, and hidden away I found out that my water pump is a white one.

Even if the highly magnified photo does lend it the air mystery that you get with the spy shots of a new model of car or something, it doesn't hide the fact that it looks like a cheap breadmaker.



It's about as exciting as the first sightings of a new Kia Picanto.

I wish I had a yellow one.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
I like the spy photo of the pump. I am using a Hitachi DT-P300GX water pump right now and it seems to be fine. The 300 refers to the power size and I can't remember the units used. There are lots of threads on this site referencing water pumps and the main issue seems to be water pressure. An in line assist pump may be needed according to some of the other members here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The 300 refers to the power size and I can't remember the units used.


Watts. More than enough pressure from that to blow any badly cemented joints.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 300


Rick is an American, bigger is better!  :Smile: 

I think if you have piped water and a tank then for a bungalow you don't need a big sized tank. If you have 2 floors than a 200w maybe needed, but you get a steady pressure from the tank location, etc, so it's really not a problem (he said, without having seen the water pressure...  :Smile: ), imho. I actually consider a too powerful pump as a potential weakness in the system; the system should be balanced and functional.

----------


## biff

Thats a very good answer Bettyboo and I agree with you .

----------


## koman

> I actually consider a too powerful pump as a potential weakness in the system; the system should be balanced and functional.


Exactly.  200W is quite adequate for most houses... and if it's a single storey of moderate size at 150W is fine.  

  There is no relationship between the size of the water tank and the size of the pump however.   Tank size should be determined by the the amount of water needed,  so a house full of people would need a bigger tank than just a  couple.   

We  were advised to get a biggish tank (2000 Lt) only because of the notoriously unreliable local water supply and the length of time it is out of action at times.

   The pump simply pressurizes the plumbing system and delivers the water stored in the tank,  however big or small it happens to be.

----------


## Roobarb

I've just checked.  I bought a 300 watt Hitachi one for our place and a 2000 litre tank simply because I haven't got a clue.  

As Marmite suggested a few posts earlier, the pump did at least sort out the weak joins in the plumbing when we first switched it on (in spite of it not being a yellow one).

----------


## Bettyboo

> I bought a 300 watt Hitachi one for our place and a 2000 litre tank simply because I haven't got a clue.


Not a major issue.




> (in spite of it not being a yellow one).


Here's your problem!  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> I actually consider a too powerful pump as a potential weakness in the system; the system should be balanced and functional.        
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  200W is quite adequate for most houses... and if it's a single storey of moderate size at 150W is fine.  
> 
> ...


True, but keep in mind that the location is of vital importance. When you put it in the cellar it'll need a more powerful pump than when it's on ground level.

----------


## Bettyboo

Have you heard of a thingy called a_ camera focus button_?  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


I've never seen a cellar in Thailand but I'm sure they must exist somewhere....but yes it depends on the amount of "lift" you need.   Most tanks are located at ground level or slightly above.   Sticking your tank on top of a tower could eliminate the need for a pump....but then there's the cost of the tower.... and the municipal water pressure's ability to fill the elevated tank etc..... :Smile: 


The thing about these pumps is that they deliver a steady and reliable pressure to your plumbing so you don't have to endure a trickle in the morning when everybody is using the water system and the pressure drops to almost zero.....and of course when the city water main gets dug up by Somchai and his backhoe excavating the foundations for his new tractor shed..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Have you heard of a thingy called a_ camera focus button_?


I know, it's a crap photo but it's all I could find of the water pump.  The photo it's from is one taken of the house from about 200 metres away so I had to zoom it in a bit. 

Besides that, I don't want my thread to be the only one with fuzzy, out of focus photos so I'm sharing them around when I can.   :Smile: 

The point is it's a white pump - and just for a moment let your imagination run wild.  It could quite possibly be an exciting new, hitherto unphotographed, model.  What a scoop!

Just think if it is then everyone will remember that they heard it here, on your very own thread, first.

----------


## BKKBILL

Out of focus will never do.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

^thanks, Bill (would look much nicer in yellow... :Smile: ).

I've heard from many many folks, and read quite a few threads on here about pumps. It seems that you can't go wrong buying either an Hitachi or a Mitsubishi; 2 good pumps.

----------


## Roobarb

> Out of focus will never do.


It still looks like a bread maker...

----------


## Bettyboo

^but about 700 baht cheaper than 12call's breadmaker.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My experience with pumps.

The yellow ones develop leaks and the blue/white ones are the dogs dangly bits.

----------


## Bettyboo

^bollocks.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ 'Tis true. I have a leaky yellow one here in the house we rent and a super blue one that will go in the new house if I ever finish it (I had it in our last rented place).

----------


## Bettyboo

> the dogs dangly bits





> bollocks


 :Smile: 

Never had a problem with our Hitachi, so when the missus got a new one, I told her to get a Mitsubishi...

----------


## koman

A man with an ounce of creativity would buy a white Hitachi and just buy an aerosol can of paint it whatever colour he wants...  A yellow pump could get you hacked down with machetes if the neighbourhood  Redshirts get pissed off enough..... stay neutral... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> A man with an ounce of creativity would buy a white Hitachi and just buy an aerosol can of paint it whatever colour he wants...  A yellow pump could get you hacked down with machetes if the neighbourhood  Redshirts get pissed off enough..... stay neutral...


Painting it is a good idea Koman, but given some of the comments above I think I'll keep it white.  I don't want it to start developing leaks.

----------


## Koetjeka

> A man with an ounce of creativity would buy a white Hitachi and just buy an aerosol can of paint it whatever colour he wants...  A yellow pump could get you hacked down with machetes if the neighbourhood  Redshirts get pissed off enough..... stay neutral...


You should paint it red, white, blue, white, red that way you'll make everyone very proud.

But seriously, why don't you just hide that ugly pump so you don't see it and don't have to paint it?

----------


## Roobarb

> But seriously, why don't you just hide that ugly pump so you don't see it and don't have to paint it?


There ya go, the voice of reason.  It won't leak and nobody will know its colour.

----------


## Bettyboo

^what's the point in that?  :Smile: 

OK, a bit more movement, I think - you never see anybody, any workers, on this build; maybe the FiL is just doing all the work by himself??? Anyways, it looks ordered and neat and controlled; I think this should be positive. Yesterday/today, I think the concrete pour was done and the roof structure is being completed pre-roofing.

I'm sorry that we don't have any concrete pour pics, I know everyone loves 'em. These pics are all more of end of day work completion than action photos...

Here is a pic of the concrete setting, I think. I doesn't particularly look like concrete, it kinda looks like sand, but I think it's concrete - seem to be some outlining in the concrete too; not eggsackery sure what that's about, but Koman will be along soon to tell me; my floor doesn't look as nice as his... Actually, looks like a couple of fellas from the village have shovelled some sand, with a suggestion of binder, onto the floor.

It rather looks like an archaeological dig; wonder if they'll find any coins, so I can start a collection to rival Stoker's?



^that base does look very very sandy to me; a bit worrying (never mind, once the floor has been tiled nobody will see it anyways; &, until the house starts to subside in 18 months or so, it won't really matter...)

In the next pic you can see the overall frame taking place; it's quite a nice shot insomuchas it shows a basic frame of a Thai house; not too complex... The roof frame has been strengthened, there seems to be some kinda A-pillar in the centre; I think that might be good. And, they've put a border around the edge, which is nice...  :Smile:  generally, considering it's cheap as chips and just a few average Thai workers doing their thing, it appears to be moving in the right direction and look ok. I remember seeing some really scruffy foundations/pillars/roof frames on builds in the past, and I was worried that this might be similar. But, so far so good.

I'm far from knowledgeable, but the basic structure looks sound enough to me. Simple but functional.



Here's a bit of the roof frame grid; it was painted a couple of days ago, and now looks kinda parallel; not as Thai style as it could've been; Marmite is gonna be really jealous when he sees this neat and strong(ish) roof structure, and I didn't moan or complain once...  :Smile: 



Here's a view looking into the master bedroom and onsuite. It looks, erm, basic and functional, plus there's a kids play area on the left where they can build sandcastles and stuff. I'm a bit worried that may signify that they mixed up the cement themselves onsite and that's some sand left over, whereas I specifically asked for a big pour from a truck to get an even and strong concreting... Hmmm, not sure. But hey, who cares, right...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Koman will be along soon to tell me; my floor doesn't look as nice as his...


Never would I do such a thing.  The only place I think I upstaged you was on the photo's....I had some nice gooey concrete pics with guys wading around in it.   Much more erotic than a hardened pour....even if it has hieroglyphics in it..... :Smile: 

Your roof will be fine even if your people did not use nice big steel plates on top of the columns.   Plates are of course optional.   The only reason we insisted on them was so I could take lots of welding pics....with smoke and sparks and stuff..... :Smile: 

I'm already at the electrical installation stage today....sewer is just about done....WTF are your people doing pouring concrete after all this time....you need to have them beaten harder and more often.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm already at the electrical installation stage today....sewer is just about done....WTF are your people doing pouring concrete after all this time....you need to have them beaten harder and more often....


But you employ 3 entire Issan villages. I've got the FiL and 2 canines doing all my work...  :Smile: 

Being onsite you get some great pictures; yours is one of the best build threads TD has seen. The onsite manager, I know we've said it many times, really was an excellent decision. I've got my missus' 13 year old sister taking pics with her new 5,000 baht mobile phone and sending them to me via Line... We is not professional on this 'ere thread...

----------


## Roobarb

> Here is a pic of the concrete setting, I think. I doesn't particularly look like concrete, it kinda looks like sand, but I think it's concrete


Are you sure that they have done the concrete pour yet Betty?  Admittedly it's the blind leading the blind here but it looks like they may have simply dug out some little trenches to put some piping in before they do the pour.  You still have the 'safety bottles' on top of the wall bits and I think that the slab could be meant to cover them.  Besides which your concrete does look remarkably similar to the ground on the other side...




> Here's a view looking into the master bedroom and onsuite. It looks, erm, basic and functional


Is that it?  You may find that some walls and a roof help.

OK,  I'll acknowledge that on the evidence from my thread you might want to wait for someone who knows more about this than me to weigh in here.   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Probaly/possibly right, Roobarb; it's a bit of a mystery... I thought the concrete pour would be, errm, many inches think 5-10, maybe even 20? There's only an inch or 2 upto the trenches, so I can't see how that could be enough space... I am, mystified. I will call the missus and ask her to speak to her dad (yes, she is a Thai woman and has 2 mobile phones) then I'll get back to you.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> I'm already at the electrical installation stage today....sewer is just about done....WTF are your people doing pouring concrete after all this time....you need to have them beaten harder and more often....
> 
> 
> But you employ 3 entire Issan villages. I've got the FiL and 2 canines doing all my work... 
> 
> Being onsite you get some great pictures; yours is one of the best build threads TD has seen. The onsite manager, I know we've said it many times, really was an excellent decision. I've got my missus' 13 year old sister taking pics with her new 5,000 baht mobile phone and sending them to me via Line... We is not professional on this 'ere thread...


Fair enough....I do have an edge being on site and having the advantage of at least a mid range camera with a clean lense...

Having a professional manager and experienced building crew does make things run pretty smoothly....with no real cock-ups at all so far.   I suppose cock-ups make a thread a bit more interesting for most people....so I hope I'm not being too boring without any......still time to have a few though....stand by.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I think you must be right, Roobarb. Compared to an earlier pic, looks like they've just watered the ground and made some pretty shapes. The concrete pour isn't gonna be very think is it...

See pics from last week and today, virtually the same.

----------


## nigelandjan

My 200w Hitachi sings Betty, , she's a goodun as quiet as you like,  and as for the pressure she delivers 

The bum gun will not only remove clinker from the 2009 Xmas do it will also do the job of Immac plus


you'll be smooth as a babies mate

----------


## Bettyboo

Right, that's the final straw, I'm gonna tell the missus to take that piece of yellow crap back and get a decent Hitachi!  :Smile: 

(love an ultra-powerful bumgun...)

----------


## BKKBILL

Betty my guess would be the archaeological dig is to have a thicker pour of concrete in that area possibly for a wall. Think that big concrete truck may well be on it’s way soon.

Bum-gun for clinkers sounds exhilarating.  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I think you must be right, Roobarb. Compared to an earlier pic, looks like they've just watered the ground and made some pretty shapes.


It's all a bit of a mystery Betty.

You didn't perchance have any ancient Peruvians working on the site?

I only ask as you mentioned a plan to clear the jungle behind your house...



"The ancient Nazca civilisation of Peru, made famous by the giant geoglyphs it left etched in the soil, partly triggered its own downfall by chopping down forests and creating a desert, according to researchers."

Ancient Peruvian Nazca turned land to desert | Environment | The Guardian

----------


## Bettyboo

> Betty my guess would be the archaeological dig is to have a thicker pour of concrete in that area possibly for a wall. Think that big concrete truck may well be on it’s way soon.


I suspect you're right, BkkBill. I was told the concrete was coming right after the New Year, presumed it had been a couple of days ago; but this is Thaitime.  :Smile: 




> You didn't perchance have any ancient Peruvians working on the site?


Of course, this is another possibility. I will look into applying for a World Heritage Site status visa in the morning.

----------


## Roobarb

> Originally Posted by Roobarb
> 
> You didn't perchance have any ancient Peruvians working on the site?
> 
> 
> Of course, this is another possibility. I will look into applying for a World Heritage Site status visa in the morning.


Glad I could help...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry just noticed this floor,  Betty you need to get this sorted pronto mate,  what they gonna do with that sub base skim it with plaster? 

Ours has a lovely thick concrete pour in it,  in fact in our little footprint I believe it was around 2 big Cpac mixers full,  that went on top of over site, , stone and plastic membrane.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Ours has a lovely thick concrete pour in it


How thick was it, Nige? How many inches do you have, if it's not a personal question...  :Smile: 

Actually, if I were to look (and I did send the pics to me mother, and she bloodywell looked!) then there would be many aspects to be concerned about... I'd rather not start.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> Ours has a lovely thick concrete pour in it
> 
> 
> How thick was it, Nige? How many inches do you have, if it's not a personal question... 
> 
> Actually, if I were to look (and I did send the pics to me mother, and she bloodywell looked!) then there would be many aspects to be concerned about... I'd rather not start.


Oh my, is that really you Betty?

----------


## nigelandjan

If you go and have a look at mine mate about 2 or 3 pages in you will see its well up they're legs as they paddle about in it,, at a guess I would say 6 to 8 " mabe more

----------


## lom

Foot stomped earth floor, how posh!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ :Smile: 




> at a guess I would say 6 to 8 " mabe more


That's what I thought, Nige - 5 - 10", but mine just doesn't have that space??? I'm gonna have to have a chat with the FiL... I can see the only option that they're gonna build up another slab then have space to pour the concrete? Either that or something is fuked...




> Oh my, is that really you Betty?


I wish. Because, if it was then I'd have been getting a bit of this action:



One of my very favourtest buckets of filth.



Or at least she used to be...



One more for the road:

----------


## nigelandjan

Tell him you want a good 8 " Betty

----------


## nigelandjan

Why's that tune just come into my head?  

 " There mabe trouble ahead "

----------


## Dillinger

> Why's that tune just come into my head?

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## nigelandjan

Going down ^?

----------


## Roobarb

^ It's been two days, do you think he managed to keep his head above water?

----------


## Koetjeka

> ^ It's been two days, do you think he managed to keep his head above water?


He has jumped off his own new roof?  :Razz:

----------


## Bettyboo

^what new roof? Not up yet...  :Smile: 

Hoping for pic updates today... There has been a minor incident which Dil will be pleased to hear... The FiL asked the missus to send the final installment of money to pay the builders, etc, I said no. Not until they're further down the build... I want the floor done, walls up, roof complete, basic structure complete before they get any more money. Even though I'm several thousand kms away, I can feel a Thai strop...

----------


## Bettyboo

Before concrete:



Now:



What are we talking? 3 inches? Are they just slabs or a pour? Being at a distance does rather leave somebody guessing; the missus is halfway through a nervous breakdown, so can't get much sense out of her... Might have to go back soon and sort stuff out (with the missus more so than the build). 

Must've been poured because I can't see any joins. Also, you can see the concrete on the pipes (I'm a bit worried that I can't see any signs of where the toilet/shower pipes lead, no sewage system to be seen...). But, would've liked to see pics of that... Nonetheless, we're moving forward.



Time for them to start building the walls, hope these will go up quite quickly.

----------


## Bettyboo

The bricks seem to have been piled per room - so they have an idea of what's going to happen; planning extraordinaire... 

The bricks are easy to see here, seem to have holes to aid cooling (I presume), so some thought has been made towards cooling. Presumably these bricks are cheap, but they also look functional. 



Final pic for the day. Like bricks? Here you go, fill your boots...  :Smile: 



Notice the glove on the bricks; we adhere to health and safety regulations on this build!

----------


## Bettyboo

Anybody got any thoughts on the concrete floor or bricks?

I'd have liked the floor to have been a few inches thicker, but should be ok - I think.

The bricks should aid cooling, but not sure by how much; gonna depend on the roof and what they do to aid cooling/airflow, if anything...

Here's another, I might watch one of her movies later. She really is (was...) purdy; I do like Irish women...

----------


## Bettyboo

> What are we talking? 3 inches?


I've been thinking about this, and all is not lost. The earth is best part of a metre think, so the concrete poured on it must've compacted it (concrete is heavier than dirt, isn't it?) by a couple of inches, so maybe we have 5inches plus of concrete. Having said that, still kinda worrying that the earth/dirt is still moving under the weight of the concrete - maybe they poured, leveled, waited a couple of hours then poured again; or something...

Everything is gonna be just fine (would've like to have seen pics of what they actually did though...).

----------


## Roobarb

Betty,

The fill soil is not going to be much more than two bricks high so about 60 cms.  You said that they've watered the soil a bit so it should all be stuck together reasonably well.

The likelihood is that it'll be absolutely fine, but let's assume the slab is just 3 inches thick with no rebar and on soil that's not fully compacted - what's the worst that will happen?  The floor may in time drop by a few cms in a couple of areas and you'll get some cracked tiles.

On the bright side, a thin slab with no rebar is a piece of piss to get someone to take up and do again, by which time the soil will be compacted and, far more importantly, you can choose the new floor tiles.

For what it's worth I haven't got a clue about how they did my concrete pour.

Seriously, I wouldn't worry about it.  It is what it is.  Onwards and upwards...  :Smile: 

Now, to more important matters:



As you like to point out, a thread is nothing without pictures.  Keep 'em coming.

----------


## Bettyboo

> what's the worst that will happen? The floor may in time drop by a few cms in a couple of areas and you'll get some cracked tiles.


 :Sad: 




> with no rebar


 :Sad: 

I reckon it'll be ok. As you say, it's not that big a problem if the worst does happen. 

Onwards and upwards indeed; on the other threads, walls went up very quickly, so maybe this time next week the walls'll be well on the way... I will have faith that these folks know more about what they're doing than I do. I'm pretty certain Marmite will support this sentiment too.  :Smile: 

More pics? Ok:







Alls well that ends well, but...



I'm rather hoping my build is moving in the opposite direction.  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

It looks ok Betty its progress after all. Those blocks cost (for me ) 5.5 Baht a block

----------


## Bettyboo

> It looks ok Betty its progress after all.


Yep. I like your thinking.  :Smile: 




> Those blocks cost (for me ) 5.5 Baht a block


Good stuff - why did you decide on those bricks? Are you happy with them?

----------


## Roobarb

> I will have faith that these folks know more about what they're doing than I do.


Yup, it may not be any of how us lot would have done it, but it'll work.  There's not a lot it needs to support other than its own weight.  Nobody's going to be driving cars through the house.

OK, perhaps I might withdraw that last bit, but your wife won't intentionally do it.




> I'm pretty certain Marmite will support this sentiment too.


I'm sure you're right... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The bricks should aid cooling, but not sure by how much; gonna depend on the roof and what they do to aid cooling/airflow, if anything...


Thermally, they're 3 times better than the silly red bricks and cost between 4.5 & 6baht each.

----------


## nigelandjan

Your floor will be fine Betty,  just don't drop a slice of toast on it.

I'm not 100%:but I think a bit of corruption goes on in Thailand.

----------


## ootai

Betty
I would not be worried about the thickness of the concrete on your floor at all. It looks as if it is between 75mm(3") and 100mm (4") so it will be fine for walking on, stacking furniture on, bouncing up and down in a bed on. When I pour concrete I usually go with 100mm thick because it simple to work out how many cubes I need i.e. area divided by 10.  When I poured my driveway it was only 100mm and it has not cracked or anything else after nearly 3 years. For my shed I used 150mm (6") because I wanted to be able to drive the loaded truck etc on it.  I also don't think you will have any issues with the soil under the floor subsiding as it shouldn't get wet (covered by the concrete floor) and it can't go anywhere (contained by the blocks).  If they did remember to put any steel reinforcing in it at all then after it dries it will be self supporting anyway. If you want to do a test pour a small (1m x 1m) concrete slab 75mm thick with no steel in it and then try and break it using a hammer, you will need a big one.


I think Nigel is being unkind when he says don't drop your toast but I would be careful about banging my head on it after you have finished banging it on the walls and knocked them down.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> 
> It looks ok Betty its progress after all.
> 
> 
> Yep. I like your thinking. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primarily because they are cheap and quick to lay. Insulation properties didn't really come into it for us. We haven't needed to use them on say a living area, the kitchen never receives direct sunlight and the toilets and store room act as a kind of buffer against the sun and weather.
There is a difference though between builders yards, The first lot of blocks (5 baht each) from one place where shite so we checked out a couple more places. The ones we have used on most of the build are reasonably strong but as it has been said many a time on this forum they are only infill not structural.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> ...


You bring up a good point here.   The quality of these "standard" concrete blocks can vary a lot from one suppler to another. 

 We too had a first load of crap when we started the perimeter wall build.  They cost us 5bt each and would almost crumble in your hand if you squeezed them. 

 Then one day we happen to spot a big load of blocks in a little out of the way place down a side road.  We checked them out and they were a world apart...really well made and very strong.   All of the rest of our block came from that place...and they were 4.5 baht each.. 

  As I mentioned before, price and quality don't seem to have any direct relationship in LOS.  You always have to check out what your are buying carefully before you put your money down....and then make sure you check the load when it is delivered to make sure you are getting what you think... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Thermally, they're 3 times better than the silly red bricks and cost between 4.5 & 6baht each.


Sounds good.  :Smile: 




> Your floor will be fine Betty, just don't drop a slice of toast on it. I'm not 100%:but I think a bit of corruption goes on in Thailand.


I hope the cat doesn't jump down from the cupbaord onto the floor!




> I would not be worried about the thickness of the concrete on your floor at all.


Thanks for your explanatition, Ootai, makes sense and makes me feel better too.  :Smile: 




> The ones we have used on most of the build are reasonably strong but as it has been said many a time on this forum they are only infill not structural.


That's a good point, and with my strong powerful post erections I can fill confident in the overall structure...




> You always have to check out what your are buying carefully before you put your money down...


That's what the FiL is supposed to be doing, but...  :Sad:  I can't be sure.

----------


## helge

406 posts and no walls up yet

Will there be a 'Finally completing the Build' thread ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## lom

> with my strong powerful post erections


Don't take the whole blue pill, cut it in two.
You should prolly wait a year before tiling the floor so that the concrete gets enough time to stop cracking!  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

My floor will be just fine...  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

We need Pic's ,  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I only get pictures every 2 or 3 days; I post them here quite soon after I recieve them - I presume that the wall going up and roof going on are the pics that'll take up the next 3 weeks or so...

----------


## Wasp

The house ended up like below, and the guy reckoned about 450,000 baht - I'm not sure that he added in all the costs that I'm doing, but he did very well regardless. Shows that you can get a nice livable place for not a lot of money...  :Smile: 



*Bettyboo* ...... Would you tell me whose house this is and is there a building Thread I can go to ? ..... Please .

............. Wasp

.................

----------


## Wasp

............ and on the subject of the bricks .

We used those grey bricks and put quite a bit of load on them when another floor was built . ( Not my decision ) .

I said in my Thread they were 28 Baht then I couldn't amend it and put in the missing decimal .
They were 2.8 Baht at the time .

And they've been fine .  Some of the brickwork I know was done in the nice tidy { and wrong } Thai manner.  
Meaning they didn't have staggered layers ... sometimes .

Anyway all has been fine for 6 years now without even any cracks in the render .


............. On the subject of the Thread .... well I thought I had read all your Thread Betty but I hadn't .  But I've caught up now .

And I think it's bloody hilarious !

More please .


................ *Wasp*

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> The bricks should aid cooling, but not sure by how much; gonna depend on the roof and what they do to aid cooling/airflow, if anything...
> 
> 
> Thermally, they're 3 times better than the silly red bricks and cost between 4.5 & 6baht each.


On the subject of thermal qualities, I happen to place my hand on the wall of our newly tiled en-suite yesterday.  It has an outside wall and the whole thing is built of red brick (as recommended by the builders)   The inside wall was very warm at about 4pm because the sun shines on it nearly all day.

Then I went into the next room where the wall is built of Q-Con.   The outside was really quite hot to touch, but the inside actually felt cool.  Pretty impressive.

Those standard concrete blocks are somewhere in between.  The air space in them helps to contain heat transmission.....but they are nowhere near as good as the Q-con for keeping the inside temperatures down....unless you manage to keep them in the deep shade. 

  Our last house was build with them and the walls facing the sun used to really warm up by late afternoon....and that's why we went with Q-Con.   Our south facing walls are very exposed to the sun for now....and it will take a few years for trees to get big enough to shade them.....the first and fastest growing trees will be definitely going outside the en-suite..... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> The outside was really quite hot to touch


No shit  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Those standard concrete blocks are somewhere in between. The air space in them helps to contain heat transmission.....but they are nowhere near as good as the Q-con for keeping the inside temperatures down


There's a list on CoolThaiHouse that shows the relative thermal properties of each type of block. And here it is:

7cm Q Con Block - 422bt per sqm (r value 3.25)
20cm Q Con Block - 734bt per sqm (r value 8.7)
Red brick - 202bt per sqm (r value 0.4)
Grey blocks - 179bt per sqm (r value 1)
Double grey block wall with fiber glass in gap - 406bt per sqm (r value 9.5)

So the most efficient way (thermally speaking) would be a cavity wall using the 7cm Qcon blocks (unless you were building a castle then the 20cm ones would work nicely). I'd go with a cavity wall using the concrete blocks as I'm a cheap arse.

----------


## koman

^
Good info there.  We are using 12 cm Q-Con.   I think it's about R 5.6....seems to be working well, but the weather is not that hot yet.   We'll see how it handles April/May....

Shopping for A/C at the moment....man is that a minefield.   They are still flogging mostly R22 stuff here when it's been outlawed under the Montreal Protocol (2008) and you can't even buy an R22 charged  unit in North America, EU, Japan or most of the civilized world. 

I'm looking at invertor R410 units with ceiling vents.....one big fucker of 36000 Btu...maybe 43000 Btu for the main living area....and a couple of 15000 Btu invertors for other areas.  

Pretty expensive stuff.....but they are the latest in fashion and it's only money after all.... :Confused: 

The big box store staff all seem to be totally confused when you mention things like this and spend hours trying to divert your attention from the fact that they really know fuck all about A/C.    I'm now working with a family owned A/C business locally.  

They at least show some real interest,  and more importantly understand what I'm talking about,  and they also install and service such devices....just a question of how much financial damage they can do to me....   :Confused:

----------


## Bettyboo

More pictures...

I thought the brickwork would go up quickly. It's starting to look like a house now. A small cheap house, but a house nonetheless. Here shows a general pic from the front, maybe half the brickwork is done? The rooms are gonna be small; it's more like an ok sized condo than a house... Remember, I might not ever live there, and if I choose to then I'll make some changes/extensions when I'm on the ground (maybe a new wing for me, myself and I).



The next one is where Dilinger will start to really enjoy himself. All of these pics show various levels of Thainess that one could get upset about if one wanted to... It's erm, not sure, there seems to be a beam in the middle of a small space; can't tell what room/area that is, but I'm sure it'll all come together in the end, just not sure how...



Next is a picture through a doorframe into another doorframe. It seems they've decided to brick it up nice and straight next to the frames, presumably where the space between the wall and the door is small; very sensible...  :Smile: 



The initial feeling is - too much wall and too many doors for a small space. Maybe the pictures are not doing justice to the real aspect.  :Smile: 

The work looks shabby, but I suppose that's what I expected. Hope the rendering is better.

----------


## Bettyboo

Some more, and I don't think it gets much better... The more I look, the more I worry that they are going away from my plans and doing stupid things. I suspect that it's just a matter of letting them do their worst, and if I am ever there then it will need reworking; a wall here, a wall there...

Here are some more door frames with lovely straight bricks and dubious quality brickwork.  :Smile:  The doorframes look straightish; we don't need any high tech robots on this build; Somchai has a wonderful eye for straightlines - didn't even need a plum line!



Koman's workers would laugh their heads orf if they saw brickwork like this. But, its just an interior wall, once the rendering's done who will know?



Ignore the shoddy interior brickwork and focus on the back of this pic, on the outside wall - beautiful that is...  :Smile:  &, a nice size window, looks to be lots of nice sized windows, all having nice enough views of green stuff rather than concrete, vendors, roads, rail tracks, etc. A nice country plot this is. 



Last picture for the day (more in 2 or 3 days). From this distance shot, all looks fine. It'll end up a nice pretty little house, functional at a reasonable cost. Nice big windows at the front too.

----------


## Bettyboo

I've gotta say, the more I look at this beam the more I don't like it. It's like a feature, modern art - a space with a beam in the centre. Not enough room to do anything, just some kind of feature, visual attraction: a beam. I really hope it's not gonna end up like that. I will be having words if it does...

----------


## Koetjeka

I'm not sure it's actually a beam we're looking at, isn't that just a column? The location is a bit odd indeed, it would've been better to be invisible in the wall.




> So the most efficient way (thermally speaking) would be a cavity wall using the 7cm Qcon blocks (unless you were building a castle then the 20cm ones would work nicely). I'd go with a cavity wall using the concrete blocks as I'm a cheap arse.


Maybe that's true but everyone forgets to think about the damp, you have to ventilate those blocks and when you ventilate you lose the R value of stationary air. That's unless you want to add a damp proof layer on the outside of the inner block. I can also imagine that once those blocks are warm, it'll require a lot of energy (or time) to cool them down again. Which means either a high electricity bill or a very hot night but also a cool morning/afternoon. Don't underestimate the time it costs to cool the blocks, many new buildings in the EU use this so called concrete core activation to cool/warm their buildings.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that's what I mean. It's a support column which is designed to be inside a wall at a specific place, not taking up the middle area of a living space. I can only see the possible removal by bricking across as a wall (from left to right); if that's the bathroom shared by 2 bedrooms then it's possible. But, I don't think it is - can't see any pipes, and the space is too small to be anything other than a bathroom...  :Sad:

----------


## Koetjeka

You can still fix it, it will only cost you some extra work and 1 more column. Later you might regret it!

Just support the roof with some bamboo, place the new column (or maybe 2) and remove the old column.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'll give it a week to see how it progresses. If it's the same then I'll ask them to change it. Maybe just walling off one side then turning the space to one side into an archway - a cheap easy way... Not sure what that little space is for?

I've been looking over the pictures and the floorplan, I just can't see where that space can be???

----------


## Roobarb

Betty, I think the wooden door frame to the left of the pillar is the master bedroom, and the doorway facing that is then the study (ie go in through the front door, turn 90 degrees to the left and that's the view the picture is of).

The wall behind the pillar seems to be for the bathroom which looks to be a walk-through affair (the two white door frames).

It shouldn't be a big issue having the pillar there, either brick up from one side of it to the wall, or use the space it creates to inset some shelving or a cupboard facing into the living room (or whatever the space the photo was taken from)....

----------


## Koetjeka

> I've been looking over the pictures and the floorplan, I just can't see where that space can be???


Can you show me where the column is on the floorplan so I can take a look?

----------


## Bettyboo

^^that makes perfect sense, thanks, Roobarb.

Maybe, it would've been nice to make walk in wardrobe space for the main bedroom out of the space? Do you think that's possible to do now? Would be better or worse use of space? I'm gonna give me mother a quick call, she's good at this stuff...  :Smile: 



^here we go - I think Roobarb has it, and it's pretty much exactly as per the plan. The problem is that they cut off the last beam, so the space is much smaller. But, it looks like they've just compressed it; gonna be very small on at least one side of the bathroom...

You folks are far better at this than me. I wouldn't make a good metrosexual because I just can't envision these spaces...



They've also not built a front terrace, the FiL decided it'd be better use of space to bring the living room out - good decision too, me thinks.

So it's not as bad as I first thought; might be quite a usable cupboard space.

The main issue is the back terrace/kitchen/bedroom 3: it's not there! The terrace is gone. The bedroom, well everything on the left third, has been compressed (too much...). I've asked them to put a door at the back right corner, so we can build the outside kitchen there later; I might try and do that myself.

----------


## Bettyboo

^I much prefer my plan to what they've done, basically the FiL was trying to save money, but I'd rather have paid an extra 150,000-200,000 and had the house as per my plan above...  :Sad: 

I reckon Roobarb is right, but they've moved a doorframe, hence my confusion. Also, the space is generally less because my plan was beams 4m apart, but I think they put the beams 3.5 metres apart - so it's not exactly as per the plan above. A bit strage having 2 doors there though - if they are the only doors into those rooms.

Maybe I could ask them to make 2 single arches with shelves behind for storage.

Something like this, but 2 side-by-side (still gonna look silly - fukin horrible beam...); If they are the only 2 doors into those 2 rooms then it might be a bit disfunctional to wall up one side?

----------


## Roobarb

> Maybe, it would've been nice to make walk in wardrobe space for the main bedroom out of the space? Do you think that's possible to do now? Would be better or worse use of space? I'm gonna give me mother a quick call, she's good at this stuff... 
> .


I reckon the problem would be that they have put the wooden doorframes in the middle of the walls.  If the door frames were placed to the far right of the walls in the photo below then to the left of the doorframes you would have about a brick and a half of space between the doorframe and the bathroom wall.



This would probably be deep enough for a built in wardrobe to run along that entire wall

Should give a six or seven foot long wardrobe, if not a hanging wardrobe then at least some shelving behind doors.

You could the brick up one half of the space that the pillar bisects which will separate the wardrobe from the living space a bit.  The arch you suggested would work well to make a doorway...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I don't think anything will be perfect, but large storage cupboards could be very useful; hide a bit of the clutter.

I'm seeing now how my original plan (put together by a decent architect) was much better. In trying to save money we've lost functionality and decent sized rooms. Let this be a lesson to folks: make a plan and stick to it...  :Smile:  The Thais just think differently. The FiL thinks about saving money, and basic functionality, whereas maybe we prize aesthetics and space that much more. As I always thought: a 75 sq metre house is too small. Even for a little bungalow, you need about 120 sqM.

But, seems as it's highly unlikely that I'll ever live there, no need to worry...

----------


## Dillinger

> In trying to save money we've lost functionality and decent sized rooms.


Great entertainment value though bud 




> I'm gonna give me mother a quick call


 :rofl:

----------


## Roobarb

Betty, not sure if it's of any help, but as a suggestion for you...

At the moment you have something that looks a bit like this:



If you were to move both the position of the door on the right hand side so that it was closer to the nearer wall and also move the wall that the left hand door was in so that it ran off the pillar then you would:

1. Get some cupboard space

2. Have the door for the bedroom be able to open into the room without taking up space in the room

3. Have some of the cupboard inside the bedroom.

Something like this:



Then again, you could just leave it and not try to over complicate things...  :Smile: 

Good luck...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that's great work, thanks, Rhoobarb.

It certainly makes things easier to envisage, and offers a very interesting idea. It's certainly no good as it stands, and you're right that there's not a lot of space for cupboards. How's about**: the bastards put bedroom 1 door back where it was coming off the lounge, and the door in the silly space is taken away, and the left-hand side of the beam bricked over - then you just have a storage space behind a small wall partition like it was supposed to be originally.  :Smile: 

No wonder your builders all had nervous breakdowns, wondering what changes you'd email over to them day by day...  :Smile: 

To take this little issue as a challenge and work through it to a nice solution is the kinda way that you've dealt with your build, Roobarb. Makes increasingly good sense to me now. It almost makes me wanna be on the ground dealing with it...

^^snipped out of context it does read rather amusingly... 

 :smiley laughing: 

In my defence, she is bloody good at house build, house alterations, decorating, stuff like that - I wondered what suggestions she may have.

----------


## Roobarb

> How's about**: the bastards put bedroom 1 door back where it was coming off the lounge, and the door in the silly space is taken away, and the left-hand side of the beam bricked over - then you just have a storage space behind a small wall partition like it was supposed to be originally. 
> 
> No wonder your builders all had nervous breakdowns, wondering what changes you'd email over to them day by day...


Fair point Betty.  The only thing is that you would have the master bedroom door opening directly off the living room which may or may not be a good thing depending on where you reckon your furniture will go/MIL will be placed to watch her favourite soaps.  A lot will depend on what the exact measurements are for the silly space as to what you may be able to squeeze in there.

I drove my builders mad with this sort of stuff, which explains both the poor quality and the healthy time-lag of the photos I was sent for my build after the first few weeks.

As you pointed out a bit earlier, the simplest option is probably to let them do their worst now and then fix some of the more irritating stuff once they've gone.

----------


## nigelandjan

I was there on the ground Betty and during the latter stages things still went a bit Pete Tong 

It can be a bit stressful seeing your hard earned getting converted into Thainess and they're complete inability to carry out basic instruction.

Good luck mate, , are herbal Kalms tablets available in the sultans Kingdom?

----------


## Dillinger

> are herbal Kalms tablets available in the sultans Kingdom?



Maybe his Mom can send some










 :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

Nice to see some blocks Betty, even if they are not quite where you wanted them!  :Smile:

----------


## koman

Roobarb's been holding out on us.....he's a bloody Architect and never said a word.

No wonder he can have mezzanines and vertical stairs.... :Smile:

----------


## koman

I do like these door arches....will you be using Carrera marble?....your MIL will really appreciate it if you do.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you all for your replies (excluding the Northerner who should be on his second packet of Camel Lights for the day by now...  :Smile: ).

I'm not on the ground, so it's hard to say - they may have very good reasons... I think I'll just leave it because: 1) it might end up wonderfully; 2) I probably won't ever be living there (although I would like to spend a week or 2 there later this year to see how things are out in the sticks); 3) If I do ever end up there, not being an architect like some on this board..., it might make a nice little bit of work for me to learn a bit of house renovation.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Grey blocks - 179bt per sqm (r value 1)


Any idea the size of these blocks? Are they about 40x20?

----------


## Bettyboo

OK, I took Dilinger's advice and had a long chat with me mum...  :Smile: 

Here is the basic plan to give you some idea; the back terrace and outside kitchen is cut off, and the left side compressed forward by one column.



Mummy ( :Smile: ) says that the column below is fine, and will look ok when it's finished. She also says that the basic brickwork is ok for the interior walls (with some exceptions). As Roobarb expertly pointed out, this is looking at the 'alcove' between the bedroom 1 (to the left) and bedroom 3/study (to the right). She also agreed with Roobarb about the cupboard space not really having enough depth, so suggested we put a nice little table there and maybe the Buddha area above it; will be a pretty little feature...



Below, you can see the view from bedroom 1 (at the front of the house) through the 'alcove' and into B3/study. Please note, on the doorframe further away, the lack of lintel; the bricks are just piled up on the top of the doorframe... I don't know for sure, but mummy ( :Smile: ) reckons on the doorframe being about 6 foot 6, and that the ceiling will likely be about 9 foot high, so there will be plenty of bricks pressing down. These bricks are not really heavy ones, but still... Maybe, with the layer over the doorframe evened off, they will add a lintel of some type next? This is a potential concern...



The next pic is basically the same shot, but the photographer has taken three sidesteps to the left. You can see the same doorframe from the front bedroom to the right of the shot. In front, you can see bedrrom 1 into the shared bathroom and into b3/study. Only me and the missus will be using these 3 rooms. You can see a nice window out the back which goes from about 3 and half foot to nigh on the top of the doorframes, so plenty of light should come in. You can also see (I think), to the right, the window space for the centre window at the back of the main living area. I'm presuming that the next stage is to put all the window frames in (hopefully with lintels) then build the brickwork upto the ceiling height of around 9 foot.



The next pic is simply 180 degrees around - looking out of bedroom 1 through the front window. The window is of similar size to the others (parallel windows on both sides front and back).



The next pic, is bedroom 2, so walk in the front door, take a few strides forward then turn 90 degrees to your right. This is a bedroom with a bathroom (the same as on the other side, but without another bricked room to the left - that'll be the open plan kitchen area that flows into the lounge). What I cannot see from these pics is exactly where the door to this bathroom is? There were supposed to be 2 doors again, one from the bedroom, and one from the kinda kitchen pantry area - this is in case we have guests, they won't have to walk through a bedroom to use a toilet.



The next picture is looking from the front. You can see bedroom 1 on the left, bedroom 2 on the right. You can see a doorframe through the window of bedroom 2 (on the right), but it's unclear whether this is the door to the second small bathroom or just a frame leaning against the wall...  :Smile:  If it is the doorframe into the little bathroom from bedroom 2 then I cannot see a door out of it on the other side. This in't the end of the world because we're never likely to have any guests. &, this is the room the MiL will sleep in and have her own bathroom, so some privacy will be nice for her.

At the front door, it's not clear how the roof will come down. Presumably a seperate small structure will be joined from the roof to a separate roof area covering the doorway. The support beam is much lower than the roof beams, so presumably it will be angled down at that slope.



Sorry to repeat the pics, but now I kinda understand what's going on then I wanted to add some explanation. 

The next stage should be the window frames; you should be able to see them in the next set of pics within a couple of days.

The place is gonna be tiled throughout; the missus is going up there in a couple of days to select the tiles - I've left her free reign...  :Smile: 

Lastly,& me mother has been whinging about this from the start, not copying Roobarb, she wants me to ask them to add in a mezzanine storage area. I don't know what type of ceiling they will put up and how this would be possible - especially if it's a suspended type roof as I suspect it likely will be. She reckons, she being 'mummy' ( :Smile: ), that even if it's only a closed loft, I need to ask them to create some storage area because otherwise the large roof area will be wasted. Any thoughts?

----------


## Koetjeka

> Lastly,& me mother has been whinging about this from the start, not copying Roobarb, she wants me to ask them to add in a mezzanine storage area. I don't know what type of ceiling they will put up and how this would be possible - especially if it's a suspended type roof as I suspect it likely will be. She reckons, she being 'mummy' (), that even if it's only a closed loft, I need to ask them to create some storage area because otherwise the large roof area will be wasted. Any thoughts?


Everything is possible, I don't know where you want to have it but basically you've got 3 options:
-Hang it up on the roof structure (but I don't think the structure is strong enough for that a.t.m.)
-Use existing columns and make a beam between them, not so easy with the rebar connections though
-Create a new structure, probably 4 more columns.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Everything is possible, I don't know where you want to have it but basically you've got 3 options:
> -Hang it up on the roof structure (but I don't think the structure is strong enough for that a.t.m.)
> -Use existing columns and make a beam between them, not so easy with the rebar connections though
> -Create a new structure, probably 4 more columns.


I don't wanna do it unless it's very cheap and easy, and the Thais can't fuk it up.  :Smile: 

I agree that the current roof structure doesn't look very strong, but this might be the easiest option. This does then relate back to the choice of weak columns that are good enough for the job and not much more. 

Presumably, the ceiling they intend to make won't be strong enough to carry any/much load. But, I wonder of it's possible to strengthen it either via something coming off the tops of the columns or strong points in the roof frame (or a combination of both)?

Extra columns might be the easiest route, but they won't go into the foundation now; that's been done. I wonder, and this is probably a really stupid idea..., if the ceilings are high, say 9 foot, then if a simple metal structure with 4 feet could be built with a few steps up to it, just as a storage space at a higher level; a kinda open mini-mezzanine platform. A kinda cheap and small version of this below. Not sure where it would go though? Maybe in the living room, may look really really stupid...  :Smile: 



I really am crap at this building lark!

----------


## Dillinger

> She also agreed with Roobarb about the cupboard space not really having enough depth, so suggested we put a nice little table there and maybe the Buddha area above it


My old dear god rest her soul, would have probably suggested Christ on a cross as a reminder of how youve had your arse nailed to the wall by a bunch of dark skinned non followers  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> I don't wanna do it unless it's very cheap and easy, and the Thais can't fuk it up.


I can tell you it's not going to be easy and the possibility of a Thai screwing up is always present (right?). 

I'm not sure what kind of ceiling they are going to make, but unless they're going to use some big dimension steel / wood / concrete you won't be able to hang a floor up on the ceiling. Aluminium / gypsum ceiling will not be able to bear any load.

If you really want to hang it up, you should use either 4 steel cables or (C) profiles and connect them to the rafters or beams above. Of course you can add additional rafters if needed. An important point here is the stability, you don't want this mezzanine to swing around like a swing so you would have to add cross bracing which is a bloody ugly sight.

You can add extra columns but indeed, you will have to modify the foundation --> remove part of the floor, add proper foundation and redo the floor. I'm not sure what you are going to store on the mezzanine, but maybe if you make a light weight structure you won't have to modify the foundation.

About the location of the mezzanine, I actually don't really see a place fit for it. Obviously you don't want it in your kitchen or living room. Maybe the guest bedroom might be an option?

I also found this beauty on the Internet, just some inspiration:






> I really am crap at this building lark!


I love it!

----------


## Bettyboo

Yeah, I'll stop trying to have any ideas, I don't know what I'm talking about...  :Smile: 




> I'm not sure what kind of ceiling they are going to make, but unless they're going to use some big dimension steel / wood / concrete you won't be able to hang a floor up on the ceiling. Aluminium / gypsum ceiling will not be able to bear any load.
> 
> If you really want to hang it up, you should use either 4 steel cables or (C) profiles and connect them to the rafters or beams above. Of course you can add additional rafters if needed. An important point here is the stability, you don't want this mezzanine to swing around like a swing so you would have to add cross bracing which is a bloody ugly sight.
> 
> You can add extra columns but indeed, you will have to modify the foundation --> remove part of the floor, add proper foundation and redo the floor. I'm not sure what you are going to store on the mezzanine, but maybe if you make a light weight structure you won't have to modify the foundation.


That all makes sense. I will let it lie.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

In your  last pic Betty you don't seem to have any roof overhang in the front of the building,  is it my eyes or is that intentional?

We have a metre all round for shade and stopping the water running down the walls
 A

----------


## koman

Seems to be coming along very well there BB....  FFS don't go trying to erect a mezzanine though....that sort of thing is for guys like Roobarb who probably designs airports and bank tower blocks as a hobby between house builds... :Smile: 

Agree 100% with Nigel's comments above.....you need good roof overhang all around otherwise your walls be look crappy in a year or two and the place will be a lot hotter too.

----------


## Bettyboo

> In your last pic Betty you don't seem to have any roof overhang in the front of the building, is it my eyes or is that intentional?





> Agree 100% with Nigel's comments above.....you need good roof overhang all around otherwise your walls be look crappy in a year or two and the place will be a lot hotter too.


Thanks gents, I agree. I originally asked for 2-3 metre overhands (basically, as much as possible because I wanted a shaded path area all around the house - somewhere for the cats and me to walk... I don't know what they're actually gonna do. Exciting isn't it? I'm hoping that these roof like metal planks are very light and can over hang a decent distance, but roof struts coming out further for them to attach to would, I presume (?) be the norm, so it looks like the roof may not stick out much. I made a point of telling the FiL (and showing him on a roof of a nearby house) that I wanted the roof out 2 metres at least. But...




> FFS don't go trying to erect a mezzanine though....that sort of thing is for guys like Roobarb who probably designs airports and bank tower blocks as a hobby between house builds...


Yes, Roobarb is a bot special in that area. From a distance, knowing sweet F A, probably, actually certainly, best to just leave it be.  :Smile: 

I'm kinda happy that it's coming along well enough, and reckon that it will be nice when complete. But, I fully expect lots of minor issues such as: not enough roof overhang, crap bathroom fittings and finish, stupidly designed bits and pieces here and there... I hope for some more pictures maybe tomorrow.

----------


## Roobarb

> Yes, Roobarb is a bot special in that area


Awww, thanks Betty, I do have a special botty area.  I never knew you cared...  :Smile: 




> Roobarb who probably designs airports...


Have you been to some of the domestic airports in India?  



... actually thinking about it you're right, I could have designed some of them.  I doubt they would be a great deal worse  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I've been having issues with the i and the o; they are very close together...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

It could mean that it's time to visit an optician to sort out your I's 

Whilst it hasn't troubled me, I'd guess a urologist, or perhaps a plastic surgeon, would be the best bet for dealing with yer O's.

Perhaps you could try sitting up straight, that should at least move them further apart?

Nothing to be ashamed of, you're amongst friends here.  Put it down to the stress of managing a successful building project...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

^come on, Dil - you must be ripe for starting a build thread soon. Tell me when, I'll set up a deck chair and a beer fridge!  :Smile: 




> Put it down to the stress of paying for a building project you have no control over...


I fixed that for you...  :Smile: 

I'm crap at typing, make many mistakes. I remember having skills in me younger years, I just can't imagine what they were anymore. I think my eyes are the least of my problems though.

----------


## koman

> ^come on, Dil - you must be ripe for starting a build thread soon. Tell me when, I'll set up a deck chair and a beer fridge! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roobarb
> 
> ...



Maybe you just need to get out of the sandbox more....someplace cool and green.   The glare on the sand is hard on the eyes....similar to snow blindness you know.... 

...oh and many of us have seen a decline in certain skills over the years, although there are pills available to help in some cases.... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

^ There yer go.

Good suggestion Koman.  Those blue pills, that'll sort out yer 'ose.

----------


## nigelandjan

If Dill ever steps up to the plate,  it will be a deadly serious affair,  with no one ripping the shit.

That's a million % true   :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :St George:

----------


## Dillinger

> come on, Dil - you must be ripe for starting a build thread soon. Tell me when, I'll set up a deck chair and a beer fridge!





> If Dill ever steps up to the plate, it will be a deadly serious affair, with no one ripping the shit.


That's mighty noble of you both :Smile: 

I have indeed been contemplating the idea. Don't worry i will share all the highs and lows like you 2 sports did if and when I do   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ looking forward to it.  :Smile: 




> there are pills available





> Those blue pills


10mg diazis, sounds fantastic. I'll take 3 boxes please...

----------


## Bettyboo

Three more pictures. Things are coming along.

Firstly, a picture from the left side of the house. You can see into bedroom 1 (front of the house) on the right, bathroom 1 in the middle (no window) and bedroom 3/study on the left. These are the rooms that have all been made smaller due to the plan changes due to me and the FiL being cheap bastards... Wooden support beams/lintels have been put up over the top of the window frames. The top of the windows is somewhere between 6 foot and 6 foot 6, so the roofline is between 9 and 10 foot at my estimation. The ceilings should thus be high which should help to keep the place cool. Basically, bricks with an airspace and the high ceilings are the main elements that should keep the house cool. 



Next, you can see the mirror image, or nearly mirror image, on the right hand side of the house. To the left is bedroom 2 where the MiL will be living, in the middle is her bathroom, to the right is the kitchen area. The bathrooms don't have windows (or any ventilation I can spot, which can't be good, maybe I'll have to change that later?), but all the other rooms do have nice large windows.

You may also spot the nice little doggie, and very exciting is what the little doggie is standing on...  :Smile:  A septic tank, good that they didn't forget that bit...  :Smile: 



Last of the three is the view from the back. Nice windows for (from right to left) b3/study, lounge and kitchen. It also looks like they've put a kitchen door in, so it looks like I'll be building an outside kitchen area on the back at some stage - hope there's enough room.



Nothing spectacular, just coming along nicely, the Thais, left to their own devices, seem to be doing ok. Should I have said that???  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Looking again, it looks like the lintels are concrete rather than wood, maybe a small plank of wood with some concrete poured on to make a beam. I hope they do something similar over the doors.

----------


## Roobarb

> Looking again, it looks like the lintels are concrete rather than wood, maybe a small plank of wood with some concrete poured on to make a beam. I hope they do something similar over the doors.


They did the same thing with mine Betty so I reckon you're right, they have poured the lintels rather than using pre-formed ones.

The walls are racing up, some great progress being made there.  Amazing as there never seems to be anyone on site...  :Smile: 

On the bathrooms - would it not be a thought to stick a small window in each at this stage?  It would be easier to do it now than later.  I know my missus nearly divorced me over windows on our build so it may not be worth asking the question, but...

----------


## Bettyboo

> they have poured the lintels rather than using pre-formed ones.


I'm sure you are right; seems an ok solution to me. 




> The walls are racing up


Not that much to do really, I suspect we've only got a couple of blokes doing a bit of brickwork here and there, but in a couple of days, no matter how slowly they go, the walls get put up. We have a completion date, so they won't get paid extra for over-running the 16th Feb. They've got exactly 1 month to finish everything off.




> On the bathrooms - would it not be a thought to stick a small window in each at this stage? It would be easier to do it now than later.


Yes, you're right. But...  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by Roobarb
> 
>  On the bathrooms - would it not be a thought to stick a small window in each at this stage? It would be easier to do it now than later.
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right. But...


What are you waiting for? You know you want that divorce  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^that is a very good point, Lom...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Yes, you're right. But...


Ultimately it's only money Betty.  Probably a smart move to do the windows later.  I paid the price on my Battle of the Windows with a fortnight's silence and no photos. 

If nothing else then just for the sake of us all who are rather entertained by seeing the your build as the plans gently unravel (sorry, I meant unfold), please don't fall out with your missus at this point  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^actually, everything is going swimmingly, and I haven't lifted a finger. It's all rather pleasing.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> everything is going swimmingly


I didn't see any holes in the ground.  :Confused: 

What do you reckon the cost per square metre fully fitted out will be Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^I can't remember (we did this half a dozen pages back), all in, excluding the land, I think it was around 8,000 baht per sqM.

If you were the onsite building manager and really taking care/doing your homework then you could do it for around 6,500 per sqM or not much more, but you'd be losing 2 months salary, so for me that wouldn't be worth it, would be if you were retired. Koman has shown that doing your homework, with experience and making good decisions, you can get a really nice quality build (a couple of notches better than mine) for 10,000 per sqM, but I don't think many folks could replicate that and get his quality; he has done really well.

These figures do follow what DD used to say as a guideline: 8-10k per sqM is cheap and you may not get the quality you want (Koman has, so it's possible); 10-14k per sqM is probably more common, and really nice builds can be well over 15k per sqM.

What do you reckon is about right for costs, LT?

----------


## Roobarb

> everything is going swimmingly

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## koman

> Thais, left to their own devices, seem to be doing ok. Should I have said that???


Yes, it's perfectly fine to say that.  Don't let a few narrowly focused and parochial Brits and Aussies put you off your belief in the Thai worker... :Smile:  

Your (or your MIL's.. :Smile:  ) place is coming along very nicely and not costing a fortune to do. 

  Never let anyone tell you these folks don't know how to build good structures that will last a thousand years, install NASA quality electrics, and in addition add a certain ambiance that just does not exist in the so called "developed" world.

I tell you if I was ever to erect a stately home in someplace like Berkshire I would import a Thai building outfit....and avoid all that loitering, clock watching sub-standard unionized labour the people of that long suffering country have to contend with.... :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Its getting there now mate and it looks fine to me.

----------


## Bettyboo

The external walls look pretty much complete, and the roof is going up. Here is a picture from the rear; you can see the backdoor that has been put in for when I do the back terrace and outside kitchen area. Lovely red roof, I know many of you were hoping for blue... The overhang can be seen, not too clearly, not sure how much, maybe a couple of feet?



The overhang can be seen better at the front of the house (to the left), at least 3 feet I think (I hope?). I know that a few folks have similar roofs and like them, maybe in Aussie land they're used to metal roofs, but I still much prefer clay type tiles... But, this is cheap and functional, I suppose.

The wall isn't complete on bedroom 2, but it seems pretty complete elsewhere.



Here's one of the workman, same section of the house; four of the gents! And Koman thinks he's the only one who has the action shots...  :Smile: 



A closer shot of the roof section: it looks like they just put the roof sections in place then nail gun them onto the frame. Not too flash, but effective (I hope)...



The last picture of the day has better light, it's just a pic of the front of the house. The foundation is done, the walls are all but up, the roof is getting there, what more could one want?



They've got 28 days to finish everything off if they're gonna meet the contract? Touch and go me thinks... I've seen on the other threads that finishing off can take a week or two longer than expected.

----------


## Loombucket

> finishing off can take a week or two longer than expected.


They can usually finish quite quickly. It's getting them to finish to a reasonable standard that takes the time. Good luck with that!

----------


## nigelandjan

Good point ^  and good luck!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Looking good, Bettyboo...Will you have a goat pen built as well?...Or do they stay in the house?...

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## koman

> Koman thinks he's the only one who has the action shots...


Yes, I see that I'm going to have to raise my game.....video's maybe...or 3D..... :Smile: 


Look like a good solid little house, no worries at all.....and those overhangs look fine to me.  If you make them too big they start looking a bit ridiculous.  Nobody can build like a Thai....don't let all these first world twats that stalk the forums tell you otherwise....just look at their temples FFS...and have you seen the palaces in BKK and Hua Hin....?  

I see no photos of electrical work or insulation.  That's where the critics really get fired up...let's see a few taped wire ends or something.... :Smile:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Betty great to see words put into action. Me and the Mrs are torn where we will build. Not even decided which hemisphere! I still love parts of Thailand, we will see, but love the fact that you can build something that you want rather what someone else wants. Way to go!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Thanks, SiT. It is nice to nearly complete ones plans...  :Smile:  The point of this build is that it's just 15,000 pounds all in, so it becomes a bit of a no brainer whether I ever live there or not...  :Smile: 

I wouldn't say it's exactly what I want, the other threads currently running are much nicer because the OPs have spent much more time and effort than I have. But, it's simple and functional, and I'm happy enough with the layout although I really need to get the back terrace, sala, car port and driveway done to be fully content; all depends on whether I end up living there or not, if not then I'll just get the outside kitchen/terrace done...




> It's getting them to finish to a reasonable standard that takes the time.


I'm not holding my breath; I don't expect anything too grand...




> Will you have a goat pen built as well?...Or do they stay in the house?...


No goats, but might get a couple of geeze to keep the snakes away.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> Koman thinks he's the only one who has the action shots...
> 
> 
> Yes, I see that I'm going to have to raise my game.....video's maybe...or 3D.....
> 
> 
> Look like a good solid little house, no worries at all.....and those overhangs look fine to me. If you make them too big they start looking a bit ridiculous. Nobody can build like a Thai....don't let all these first world twats that stalk the forums tell you otherwise....just look at their temples FFS...and have you seen the palaces in BKK and Hua Hin....? 
> ...


Well, you don't need to worry too much, it's just Somchai, Somak, Somchai 2 and Somak 2 sitting on a roof!  :Smile: 

These guys are probably farmers that don't have any crops to manage at the moment, so their housebuilding 'skills' are pretty good.

Yeah, the electrical work, tiling, plumbing, etc, ain't gonna be pretty - expect nails on walls, hanging wires and pipes, etc (I am...). It's ok, the uncle, who lives next door but one, has worked for the Thai Electrical Authorities (or whatever they are called) all his life, so he'll be doing all the electrics - what could possibly go wrong???

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Yeah, the electrical work, tiling, plumbing, etc, ain't gonna be pretty - expect nails on walls, hanging wires and pipes, etc (I am...). It's ok, the uncle, who lives next door but one, has worked for the Thai Electrical Authorities (or whatever they are called) all his life, so he'll be doing all the electrics - what could possibly go wrong???


They could connect the electricity to the wrong house, like what happened to me where the neighbors got connected instead of me.

----------


## Bettyboo

> They could connect the electricity to the wrong house, like what happened to me where the neighbors got connected instead of me.


 :rofl:  TiT...

----------


## splitlid

> They could connect the electricity to the wrong house, like what happened to me where the neighbors got connected instead of me.


now that's a classic.
 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

Three more pictures of the house. Not very exciting, I'm afraid, only of the outside, ticking along...

The first shows the side of the house; bedroom 1 and bedroom 3:



The next is the other side, bedroom 2 and the kitchen. On both of these pics, these's a bathroom in the middle, but no window. I spoke to them and asked about putting in a window or a fan, and the missus suggested putting in an air brick would be quick and easy. I'm not sure how it'll go. 



Lastly is the front of the house. There are about to do the roof over the front porch area. You can see the general size with the bloke sitting on it for aspect, but I still don't think it's big enough to put a seat and a table; shame really, if they had made it maybe 50% bigger...



The roof is up, and looks ok. The house is coming along, and once it's rendered and painted should look like a nice little bungalow. It's basic, but nice enough...

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's a worry, the next 4 pics sent are of a truck.









Why are they sending me these pictures???

Obviously, once the foreigner builds a house, they need a pickup... One of the builders wants to sell this for 370,000 baht. I said to the missus the dad doesn't have enough money, she says he does and can get finance. I don't like the way that one's likely to go. I've got about another year of work to pay off the house/car loans I have, and I am very much looking forward to being debt free!

The pictures do show the bamboo and trees around the house which I much prefer to a wall. I like the greenery wiith the trees, shrubbery, etc. Everyone needs a shrubbery...  :Smile:  I am planning to put in trees, something that can maybe produce a fruit harvest from time to time, on the wife's 3 rai at the back of the house; I'll also pay for the trees on the dad's 3 rai (they basically spliced the land into 2 ownership documents) if he wishes, so he can then give up his job and tend the orchard. Not sure what fruit/trees to put in there - was planning to have that conversation once the house is completed in about 3 weeks time.

----------


## Roobarb

> It's basic, but nice enough...


It's beginning to look rather good Betty.  

The roof has some huge overhangs which will be excellent, especially if the roof for the porch has similar amounts of overhang as I reckon you may be able to widen the slab a bit.  Once it's square with the roof overhang it may leave you enough space for a chair or two and a wee table.

Failing that your roof is high enough to build a verandah out at the front.  Bit like this:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I was thinking of doing something similar to that at the back; not a full foundation, but maybe some feet with planks or concrete slabs laid on them - quick and easy for an outside kitchen and veranda.



I'm not exactly sure what those bags of concrete are for, but there was some chat, a couple of days ago (me, missus and Fil - missus using 2 phones...), of having ample roof over the porch and perhaps making the area a bit bigger; I hope they do...

----------


## koman

If you go for a setup like this, you will also need a banjo, whittling knife and some chewing baccy......otherwise it's just wasted... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I'm not exactly sure what those bags of concrete are for, but there was some chat, a couple of days ago (me, missus and Fil - missus using 2 phones...), of having ample roof over the porch and perhaps making the area a bit bigger; I hope they do...


Forgive the crappy artwork, but something a bit like this (you can see how my place turned out with no straight lines in it...):



If you can take it out to the two pillars each side of the front door then that should give you about 4 metres width, extend it forwards by 4 metres and you have a decent sized deck area.

----------


## Roobarb

> so he can then give up his job and tend the orchard.


He won't have time as he'll be driving around in his new pickup truck...  :Smile: 

Good luck on that one, you can see that as there are four photos of the truck and three photos of the house there has been a shift in priorities.

I suspect it's going to be inevitable, use it as a bargaining chip for something.

----------


## Bettyboo

> you can see that as there are four photos of the truck and three photos of the house there has been a shift in priorities.


 :Smile: 

Pretty sure you're right on that. The FiLs old crap Toyota (30+ years) has recently died...




> I suspect it's going to be inevitable, use it as a bargaining chip for something.


Good advice. I will have to think about what I need/want out of this...

----------


## Roobarb

For what it's worth I had the same situation about three years ago.  Just as we were filling the land and starting to discuss building a house, FIL's ancient pickup truck finally coughed its last.  Shortly afterwards I started seeing photos of a smart new (relatively) Toyota Tiger together with questions about whether I thought it was a good idea or not.  Discussions on property development seemed to recede into the background.

Whilst my knowledge of cars is negligible, I suspect the primary reason they chose to ignore my advice was because they had already decided to buy the thing. 

I've never been asked to help with the finance payments, but having it serviced seems to be a regular activity whenever we are up there.  In fairness though we do tend to pinch it from the parents on a largely permanent basis whenever we are in town so I don't really mind too much if, through spousal osmosis, I've borne a contribution or two.

----------


## Bettyboo

> something a bit like this


That looks nice, and functional. The problem being, you are proactive, I am not... They don't like me calling and making suggestions, not one jot. It stresses out the FiL because he tries to accommodate my ides, so I feel bad. I'd almost rather just cross me fingers and pray (or should that be prey?).




> 4 metres width, extend it forwards by 4 metres and you have a decent sized deck area


Nice size; I can dream...




> I started seeing photos of a smart new (relatively) Toyota Tiger


 :rofl: 




> I've never been asked to help with the finance payments, but having it serviced seems to be a regular activity whenever we are up there. In fairness though we do tend to pinch it from the parents on a largely permanent basis whenever we are in town so I don't really mind too much if, through spousal osmosis, I've borne a contribution or two.


This is what I suspect too although I might be indirectly helping out in the payments. The idea is, when the house is complete, send the MiL up there then the missus will join me on my world travels/work for a couple of years (some/most of the time). The FiL, who lives next door with his new wife, will look after the Mil...  :Smile:  I'll send some money every month to pay the bills and help out a bit. I suspect these bills may include part of the truck repayments...

----------


## nigelandjan

A semi pimped up Dmax sex on 4 wheels Betts even got a big bore exhaust on her.

Good price to,  that's exactly what model I shall be going for,  beautiful comfy non squeaky quiet Vauxhaull pedigree goes on forever truck.

 Unlike the bouncy squeaky knotchy gear change uglgy Ford Ranger diesel drinker  that my FIL let's me use.

I would suggest that's boon sharp on your doorstep ready to be mixed with the sai to cover up the block work and hide it away, ,  sorry I meant rendering  :Smile:

----------


## Teflon Don

> Here's a worry, the next 4 pics sent are of a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the meaning of the bumper sticker on the back >?

----------


## Bettyboo

^I have no idea. Maybe the driver is suggesting if he knocks somebody over he won't just drive away, he will stop, pick up their body, move it to the side of the road, then drive away?




> I would suggest that's boon sharp on your doorstep ready to be mixed with the sai to cover up the block work and hide it away, , sorry I meant rendering


Smartypants...  :Smile:  I'm sure you're right having gone through this process and knowing the ins and outs. I like the post rendering stage, makes the house look kinda liveable.

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus sent me some pictures of tiles today. She sent the word "choose" with the text. When I started to make some suggestions, she told me the choices had been made already...

Here is what she got for the bathroom floors. Can't say I like it much, but I have awful vision, so I'm not a good person to say (or choose):



Here is the one she picked for the bathroom walls. She says it has nice bits/specs of blue in it which will be nicer than just white (that doesn't seem to be clear in the picture); it's not particularly offensive although I'm not sure how it'll go with the floor...:



Next is a tile that she choose for the general living area; we're just gonna have one tile throughout. It looks fine to me, very Benidorm show home:



Lastly, here is the tile that she choose for the porch, path and steps (not sure what the path is...). I don't like the look of this at all. But, maybe it'll look nicer when laid:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Good price to, that's exactly what model I shall be going for, beautiful comfy non squeaky quiet Vauxhaull pedigree goes on forever truck.


I suspect there's a fair chance that I'll be seeing more of this truck when I get back to the LoS...  :Smile: 

Hopefully, it'll just go on and on, and be no trouble over the next 10 years. The country folk do love an Izuzu, and I know from previous chats that it's the FiL's favouite truck brand.

----------


## Bettyboo

I thought this one would be nice for the outside steps and porch area, but the bathroom floors??? - shows what I know...

----------


## nigelandjan

I'm afraid your general living and porch area mate are those shiny slippery bastard things.

 Good luck when she's chasing you when you just come out the shower dripping

----------


## Bettyboo

^I did tell her to make sure that outside of the house the tiles are not slippery ones... She said she had, but...

The roof does overhang, but I still don't want to be falling over and breaking me leg, or the MiL or anybody else.

I don't mind the slippery, easy to clean tiles in the house where you are wearing slippers, socks or maybe bare feet, but outside...  :Sad:

----------


## bankao dreamer

We have used those Benidorm ones on our kitchen worktops

----------


## Bettyboo

^probably nicer there... Do you often walk on your kitchen worktops, BD?  :Smile: 

All I'm saying in all this is: I don't know. I'm not very in touch with my gay side, so I'm awful at imagining spaces and how they may look later, interior decorating, etc. I'll leave it to others. What could possible go wrong?

The only point I will make is that none of these tiles will be wrapped around some concrete shelving in the kitchen area...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

Ah yes, the very height of fashion in Thai home décor circles...

... from the guy who was taking the piss out of my oven cabinet.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

> ... from the guy who was taking the piss out of my oven cabinet....


I'd like to make several points here:

1) I wasn't part of the tile decision.

2) The tiles may look nice when they are laid (on the floor not on the microwave...).

3) The autumn theme of the tiles could grow on one.

4) Even if these tiles, when laid, are not as nice as other choices may have been, that in no way mitigates the horrendous frankenkitchen monstrosity they you have doctored!  :Smile: 

Now, how about the wood effect tiles for the porch and outside steps? Classy???

Edit to add: even though I don't love the choices, it could've been worse... Our little Bogdit & Scarper build at a cost of around 8,000 baht per sqM (including new pick-up truck for the FiL) is nothing like the uber-planned high fidelity and all round superb effort that Sénor Koman has guided to success. The very excellentness of Sénor Koman's management is exactly that which foregrounds the frankenkitchen monstrosity as so out of place (it'd fit into my place nicely - now there's an insult and a half!).  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> The tiles may look nice when they are laid (on the floor not on the microwave...).


I think that autumn one is quite suitable for the floor of a ranger cabin in N. Montana... :Smile: 




> The autumn theme of the tiles could grow on one.


No it could not..... that's the kind of thing desperate people come out with when they feel completely defeated.... :Smile: 




> it could've been worse


I will grant you that BB....it can always be worse....that's the spirit..... :Smile: 





> the frankenkitchen monstrosity as so out of place (it'd fit into my place nicely - now there's an insult and a half!).


Yes a well phrased insult there BB......but frankenkitchen is coming along nicely and almost certain to make the glossy mag front covers soon....while you are still not rendered and proposing to use fake wood-look tiles on your porch. 

 The streaky general area tiles seem quite ice however.   I sent some very similar ones back to the store (80 boxes of the bloody things) because they had the  wrong hue about them and would have clashed with some other things....   The tiles they sent out were different to the ones we (sorry She) chose in the store.

Anyhow I will dazzle you with the finished oven thingy in due course. It's tricky to tile and the poor tile guy is being challenged to the limit... great artwork takes time... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> frankenkitchen is coming along nicely and almost certain to make the glossy mag front covers soon...


I'm looking forward to seeing it. Everything you've touched has turned to gold so I don't doubt it, but, I just can't imagine it - my limitations, I'm sure.  :Smile: 




> fake wood-look tiles on your porch


I see your point. They wouldn't be my choice.




> The streaky general area tiles seem quite ice


'nice'? If so, I agree, they're a decent choice, I'm happy with those.




> poor tile guy is being challenged to the limit


This is a problem because he is decent, I suspect the designer, the frankenkitchen doctor, is in error...

The missus mentioned today how she wished she'd stuck with blue tiles for the roof; hmmm.

The missus reckons the pick-up is gonna be purchased, I'm not sure they can afford it without my help...

----------


## koman

> The missus reckons the pick-up is gonna be purchased, I'm not sure they can afford it without my help...


I reckon this could give you some leverage regarding the loosing of those autumn tiles before they get cemented down forever.  Give them to the BIB for one of their toilets.  Some of those _earth tones_ would match the uniforms quite nicely.... :Smile: ....and wise farangs should always try to keep on the right side of the BIB in any case..... two birds with one stone BB....think about it.... :Smile: .

----------


## Teflon Don

> ^I have no idea. Maybe the driver is suggesting if he knocks somebody over he won't just drive away, he will stop, pick up their body, move it to the side of the road, then drive away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> ...


 Maybe

I have seen it on other vehicles in Thailand

----------


## Roobarb

> The missus mentioned today how she wished she'd stuck with blue tiles for the roof


We wish she'd stuck with them too  :Smile: 

The tiles look fine Betty, the only slightly questionable ones are the outside wood-effect fellas.  I reckon that once they're down though they'll be fine.  

All in all I'd say you've dodged a bullet on the choice of tiling.  Could have been a lot worse.

Enjoy the new car...

----------


## koman

> The tiles look fine Betty, the only slightly questionable ones are the outside wood-effect fellas.  I reckon that once they're down though they'll be fine.


My God Roobarb....are you some kind of grief counsellor or something?   You really know how to relieve the emotional distress caused by Ranger cabin tile.... :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

Laying the wood and stone tiles in a checkerboard pattern could make you the talk of Nakhon Nayok HiSo...

----------


## Roobarb

^^ Koman




> I would like a Ranger or something similar like the new Toyota Hilux when it comes.


2 months later...



He's in automotive grief.  Have you no mercy?

At least let him have Ranger tiles if he can't have a Ranger car.

Look at it this way, he has white tiles for the walls with a blueish tinge, and then below that will have the tiles with the russetty terracotta coloured 'Ranger' stones on a sandy base.  



Sort of reminds me of something...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> All in all I'd say you've dodged a bullet on the choice of tiling.


Not sure. I think he's been struck in the shoulder. Not life threatening, but bloody painful.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like the veneer they stick on those cheap computer desks at Office Depot :Smile:  The rest look alright, I think

----------


## lom

> The tiles look fine Betty, the only slightly questionable ones are the outside wood-effect fellas. I reckon that once they're down though they'll be fine.


I've got similar ones on one  balcony, not khaki but brown. And knot-free.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you gentlemen for all your tile encouragement...  :Smile: 

Below is an indication of how my executive input makes things 'better'. I commented that the 2 bathrooms have no ventilation, they should both have an extractor fan and a window. Now we have holes:





One may reasonably think that one hole is for a window (quite high...), and one hole is for an extractor fan (well positioned). But, one would be wrong. The missus has informed me that they will be putting 2 large airbricks in place. I consider this to be a semi-disaster; the idea is silly because you want to manage the air flow with a fan and window. The airbrick is just an open ventilation system with some netting on one side to keep the bugs out. But, with the holes in place, it'll be easier for me to change the airbricks to a window (for light alone at that height) and an extractor fan.

Next picture shows, I presume, the gap between bedroom 2 and the kitchen. At first I thought this was rather silly, but now I'm hoping that they will put double doors in and make it a nice cupboard space off the lounge. If they don't, then it'll be easy for me to do so. I was worried about convenient storage space, so on reflection, even though it doesn't look pretty now, it could be a nice big function storage space.



Next is a little space in the far right corner (the kitchen) that will also be a storage space; maybe for the washing machine at first, but once the outside kitchen area (to be known as the Spanish Summer Kitchen) is complete then it will just be a convenient storage space for stuff like mops and cleaning equipment.



Lastly for today is a wall. I'm not sure where... I'm presuming that this nice high roof will have the ceiling at the height of the metal framework? I'm not sure how the ceiling will be made - I'm quite interested to find out.



The ceilings, as stated before, should be a nice 10 feet high or so, I had asked for large ceiling fans, but not sure if I'll get them because I know the missus doesn't like the idea.

----------


## rickschoppers

Betty, the tile selections look OK, except for the bathroom tile. If you have trouble picking colors, stick to the light shades with non-slip surfaces wherever it could get wet and you can't go too wrong. It is when the Thais start picking patterned tile that they stray from what is reasonable. Heavy colors such as bright pink and lime green are to be ignored as well.

Other than that one tile patter, things look pretty good.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks Rick, I agree with your advice.

But...  :Smile: 

This morning the missus sent me this picture:



She said she wanted to put this one in the internal living areas, ditching the best tile she'd picked, imho! I said no... But, she doesn't always listen. I kinda gave an inch, probably a bad mistake, and said she could do this horrible fake wooden tile in the living area, but leave the other nice one in the bedroom/other areas. That may have been an error on my part...

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Has she purchased yet? If not, there is still time to dissuade her.

----------


## Roobarb

> it'll be easier for me to change the airbricks to a window (for light alone at that height) and an extractor fan.



... or just have the airbricks rendered over and stick a small window just below the concrete lintel (in line with the tops of your other windows), which would just require knocking out a few bricks and would then give you a window you can reach to open/see out of....?

Anyway, something for later on maybe. 

Overall progress is looking good eh?

----------


## Bettyboo

^yeah, I don't think it'll be a big issue; easy and cheapish to change - maybe a job I can do myself.  :Smile: 

Progress is good. They won't be complete by Feb 16th though!

I'm interested in seeing the ceiling complete. Also, once the rendering and tiles are done (& ceiling), it'll look like a proper house.  :Smile: 




> Has she purchased yet? If not, there is still time to dissuade her.


Yes, I am on the case!

----------


## Roobarb

I've tried to be supportive, really I have but....

... oh god...  

Wood effect aside, probably need to have a really light room for them to not seem a bit dark (big windows/sliding glass doors sort of thing).  With all the trees around your place and large roof overhangs you may find that the living room becomes a bit cave-like if you use these.  Besides that, the transition between the bedrooms and the living room may look a bit odd.  Keeping the same tile throughout (the nice ones, not the horrible ones) will help things to appear to 'flow' a bit better when the doors are left open. 

The first choice was a good one, especially with the high ceilings, it will make the whole place seem larger and lighter throughout.

As Rick says, finger's crossed she's not laid out the cash for these wood effect jobbies yet (this could be your pickup truck trade-off?).  If she has then you could offer to re-tile the in-laws kitchen or something with them...?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I think I may be able to use the leverage of losing the truck battle (not 100% lost yet, I have threatened to sell the Honda because we don't need 2 cars, especially when neither of us will be in the country to drive them!) to make sure those tiles will not be bought. I hope. I'm talking to her as I type!

& the bad news is: we will be getting a new pick-up this month; the missus has decided to buy it for her father, and I think we all know what that means... No doubt she will use her land title, with my nice new house on it, to get the finance...

Looks like I will be in debt for a few years longer. Then the cycle will repeat itself...

----------


## Roobarb



----------


## Bettyboo

^

 :rofl: 

I was just thinking the same. The bastards have too much time on there hands, and just think of ways to leverage their assets (i.e. me...).

I was really looking forward to the day when my debts are gone (about 14 months and counting).

----------


## Roobarb

^ Gawd bless 'em Betty.

The whole concept of becoming debt free will completely escape them.  Best not to even mention it  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

So the F.I.L. the "most honest Thai you know", the guy who laughed at you getting bit to fuck under the mango tree, the same guy who changed all your build plans and shortened your house by a third is now getting a pick up truck.

So he never really gave his daughter that land then ? The sly old dog

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you certainly could view it that way.  :Smile: 

(& some folks think these country folk are stupid...)

Good news: brown wooden tiles are no longer an option, the light marble ones are gonna be tiled throughout.

----------


## koman

> brown wooden tiles are no longer an option, the light marble ones are gonna be tiled throughout.


Damn....you just took away a golden opportunity for a month long piss take..... :Smile: 

It's funny but there seems to be a real glut of these fake wood look-alike tiles on the market now.  A few of the better ones actually manage to look a bit like actual wood...at least from a distance, but most of them look just like ...fake wood tiles with a high degree of tackiness. 

If anyone wanted a wood-look floor they should just cough up a few extra bahtski's and get the wood laminate flooring which can look pretty good when it's used in the right places.    

I though Betty had managed a grand slam there......Ranger cabin flooring in every room...... :rofl: 

Nice to hear the FIL will get a new Pickup truck out of all this...... :Smile:   No wonder so many Isaanites want a farang in the family..... :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

^the only thing I can disagree with on that post is the Issanite comment. Nakhon Nayok is Central Thailand, not North Eastern Thailand. You will be pleased to know it's a Bhumjao Thai voting region.

The fake wood tiles are horrible, and we'll be having the light fake wood tiles outside...

I did have a few laughs (at meself) while reading your post.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A few more pics just sent.

Here is a blurry picture of the back of the house. Nothing much to see; kitchen to the left, lounge in the centre, and bedroom3/study to the right.



Next you can see the bathroom airbricks in, gonna have to change that later, but I don't think I'll bother til I start to live there...  :Smile: 

Outside rendering going on.



I like this stage because it's soon gonna look like a house. Lots still to do, but it is getting there. Here you can see bedroom 2 having just been rendered.

----------


## Dillinger

How does your house blend in with the inlaws Bet ? Can we have a peek at their house ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ my house is a palace compared to their small functional place... I have been gradually upping their bit too, but when I give them money for a new roof or to paint the house they buy a new pickup instead...

----------


## lom

> I like this stage because it's soon gonna look like a house. Lots still to do, but it is getting there. Here you can see bedroom 2 having just been rendered.


You got to hurry up with the rendering and painting so it is finished when the bank manager comes to check what you are borrowing against.
Getting a loan with the land title as collateral is unusual nowadays, they usually require a building on the land. (And you have built it, congratulations!!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the missus has another piece of land, so I hope she's using that one...

You seem to have a sadistic edge to you, Lom - comes out clearly in this thread.  :Smile: 

The good news is, I've actually decreased my monthly commitment because I no longer have the house rental obligations in Bkk (or I won't from Feb 16th). But, I suspect the missus has made a temporary miscalculation, and once she realizes that I'm paying out less per month than before she'll be up and at me...

The other great news is: I'm to be included on the pick-ups insurance and welcome to drive it any time I fancy.

I'm also gonna get meself a motorbike out of this... I've already floated the idea today, and she wasn't as aggressively dismissive as usual. In fact, she just laughed and said if I wanted to kill meself I was welcome... I'm gonna obviously get a geared motorbike that none of the others can ride!

----------


## Dillinger

Most bikes I see those Thais riding are manuals.

Just sayin like :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ thanks Rick, I agree with your advice.
> 
> But... 
> 
> This morning the missus sent me this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she wanted to put this one in the internal living areas, ditching the best tile she'd picked, imho! I said no... But, she doesn't always listen. I kinda gave an inch, probably a bad mistake, and said she could do this horrible fake wooden tile in the living area, but leave the other nice one in the bedroom/other areas. That may have been an error on my part...


Hideous!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Most bikes I see those Thais riding are manuals.
> 
> Just sayin like


Not this family - auto putputs only.  :Smile: 




> Hideous!


You are correct, Sir.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The other great news is: I'm to be included on the pick-ups insurance and welcome to drive it any time I fancy.


Obviously - the vehicle is insured in Thailand, not the driver, so anyone can drive anything.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Obviously - the vehicle is insured in Thailand, not the driver, so anyone can drive anything.


No, that's not true - although it may be in some instances.

Our 1st class insurance on the Honda only allows 2 named drivers. Just sayin...

----------


## Dillinger

That's only because wifeys clattered it about 50 times though, No ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^that may well be so, Dil. They'd be better off to let any of the 60 million or so Thais drive it (license and age being irrelevant) and just not let her on the insurance...

Now, here's something that'll make you laugh: I mentioned to the missus that she can't drive a manual, and the truck is a manual. She said, even though she'd never driven one, she has a manual license, and she'll just practice with the pick-up - she's looking forward to driving it! I mentioned that she'll be needing to make sure we have 1st class insurance on this 370,000 baht loaned vehicle. No, she says, 3rd party will be fine... I told her "that is not gonna happen, and..." - the phone went dead and she hasn't replied to my texts on the matter... 



Wanted: pair of trousers...  :Sad:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Obviously - the vehicle is insured in Thailand, not the driver, so anyone can drive anything.
> 
> 
> No, that's not true - although it may be in some instances.
> 
> Our 1st class insurance on the Honda only allows 2 named drivers. Just sayin...


You are correct BB.   When you buy your insurance you can specify "named drivers"  or any driver...which is a bit safer, but it costs more.   Trouble with the named driver part is that people tend to forget when uncle Somchai needs to borrow it on Sunday to deliver manure to the Wat  and  wraps it around a tree.....and the insurance company say's.....oh dear, uncle Somchai is not listed as a driver.....opps... :Confused:    Back to the farmers bank for another loan.......

----------


## Bettyboo

> You are correct BB.


Ooooo that feels good coming from a professional such as Koman.  :Smile: 

Here are a couple more pics that nobody will find exciting, but I do because the house kinda looks like a house, a bit.

This is looking through bedroom 2's window towards it's bathroom door; the MiL's bedroom. The rendering/plastering looks fine to me. 



Next, bedroom 2 on the left, kitchen on the right. Plastering/rendering coming along smoothly...  :Smile: 



I don't think they're gonna tile around the outside (with the horrible outside tiles they've chosen, I hope not), but, you can see here that a tiled border would be nice, not too big, but just to tidy the place up a bit. I can do that later if I live there. If not, it'll stay as it is.

The missus said yesterday that it seems quite big. I was thinking the opposite, but maybe for a little bungalow it's not too bad. It's a similar size to the Thai 2 up 2 down city houses that are going for about 2 million baht in Bkk. Scope to add more if I ever live there...

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice to see the gecko entrance bricks ready for your night company

----------


## Bettyboo

^indeed. If I move there, I'll out them for a window (for light) and an extractor fan; probably get the lot bought and done on both sides for 15,000 baht?

----------


## Bettyboo

If you're bored of looking at perimetre walls, and who wouldn't be?, then here's something to spice up your day. Rendering:



Above, you can see a wall. Rendered. I'm not sure what wall it is, but the rendering looks nice. I'm pleased about this because, even though my structure may not have the concrete and rebar magnificence of Koman's, I'm kinda hoping that a decent bit of rendering/plastering/painting/finishing off, might make mine look nearly similar. Ok, mine's gone subside and fall down, animals will burrow through holes in the walls, termites will eat through the foundations, make homes and little things like that, but not for 6-18 months.



Above is the back wall of the lounge with the kitchen area to the right. The window/door looks strange, but might look less strange with the frames and panes/door in? It's all open, but I am reckoning on putting a kinda breakfast bar/work surface to separate the 2 areas. That can be done at any time, so no worry if the builders don't do anything - better to start with a larger open space then develop it later if need be, me thinks.



This one is looking out of a window. Could you tell? The window is beautifully centred, and looks perfectly square, in this tiny room, fit only for the midget we can see through the window...

----------


## Roobarb

> The window/door looks strange, but might look less strange with the frames and panes/door in?


I reckon they've thought it through a bit better than my lot so you'll be able to get kitchen cabinets a bit higher than 80 cms under your windows...

I wouldn't worry about the door frame height compared with the window, worst comes to the worst just get some similar material to the two frames and stick it to the wall to square it off.

You've got a lot of ceiling height there Betty, I can see where you are coming from about having a mezzanine.  You might even fit a minstrels gallery into your kitchen from where you can strum a melody to Mrs Boo as she munches on her morning toast?  Worth a thought at least...

----------


## koman

> If you're bored of looking at perimetre walls, and who wouldn't be?, then here's something to spice up your day. Rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> Above, you can see a wall. Rendered. I'm not sure what wall it is, but the rendering looks nice. I'm pleased about this because, even though my structure may not have the concrete and rebar magnificence of Koman's, I'm kinda hoping that a decent bit of rendering/plastering/painting/finishing off, might make mine look nearly similar. Ok, mine's gone subside and fall down, animals will burrow through holes in the walls, termites will eat through the foundations, make homes and little things like that, but not for 6-18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the back wall of the lounge with the kitchen area to the right. The window/door looks strange, but might look less strange with the frames and panes/door in? It's all open, but I am reckoning on putting a kinda breakfast bar/work surface to separate the 2 areas. That can be done at any time, so no worry if the builders don't do anything - better to start with a larger open space then develop it later if need be, me thinks.
> ...


This could be dramatically improved with a few m2 of  nice burgundy tile and a bit of mosaic...... get a grip and learn how to dress the place up FFS..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> This could be dramatically improved with a few m2 of nice burgundy tile and a bit of mosaic......


Koman's changed his mind, he's now selling his cheap...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I'm not sure how your lot made that error - I think it's an element of if you leave them to it then they just get it done, but if you make them change something then they can't manage to keep it consistent within the greater picture, they get phased and make fukups, so you have two choices: 1) leave them to do what they want then change it after; 2) really micro-manage closely and don't give them an inch.

There is a lot of ceiling height, yes, and it is a lot of wasted space... If I live there then I'll see what can be made out of it, but after the airbrick situation... I'm just leaving them to do whatever they want; I'll fix it later.




> termites will eat through the foundations


So, I told them several times about this, and they seemed to understand. When I checked last week if they'd done a termite treatment they said it's not needed because termites don't eat through concrete only wood, and there's no wood in the house or under it...

----------


## koman

> 1) leave them to do what they want then change it after; 2) really micro-manage closely and don't give them an inch.


I think there's a lot of truth in that statement.    The trouble with this "fixing it later" bit is that you can just end up with a big make work project.   Personally I'm long past the make work thing.....been there done that too many times already.

I want to just sign off on the contract, move in,  and never have to fix anything except maybe change a light bulb once in a while.   For others, fixing and rebuilding everything is perfectly fine.   It all depends on your age, family circumstances and other interests.

....oh and of course you are correct again BB....Termites do not eat through concrete so while Roobarb is frantically fighting to save his planks.....you and I can relax and surf porn..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I think it's an element of if you leave them to it then they just get it done, but if you make them change something then they can't manage to keep it consistent within the greater picture, they get phased and make fukups, so you have two choices: 1) leave them to do what they want then change it after; 2) really micro-manage closely and don't give them an inch.


Words of wisdom there Betty. I think they just got confused with my place as it was a bit more complicated that they were used to and it was a detail they forgot.

Ultimately it's not a big deal, if it really annoys me then it's not going to cost a great deal to move the windows up a bit.




> So, I told them several times about this, and they seemed to understand. When I checked last week if they'd done a termite treatment they said it's not needed because termites don't eat through concrete only wood, and there's no wood in the house or under it...


Thankfully my lot did remember this and got a termite pipe guy out to do his stuff  :Smile: 

... but, the question is did they remember to protect the pipes before they poured the slab, or do you reckon they simply would have poured the slab so the pipes are now completely encased...?  



Oddly enough I hope to be left wondering.  If I do ever find out it will probably mean bad news.  

Perhaps it would have been better not to have put in the termite protection in the first place, at least I would know  :Confused:

----------


## Bettyboo

> This could be dramatically improved with a few m2 of nice burgundy tile and a bit of mosaic...... get a grip and learn how to dress the place up FFS.....


We're not finished yet, still to tart the place up.




> Koman's changed his mind, he's now selling his cheap...


They are a nice colour; would look very nice in a bathroom.  :Smile: 




> The trouble with this "fixing it later" bit is that you can just end up with a big make work project. Personally I'm long past the make work thing...


I agree with you, and you took the best possible route with that building/project manager of yours, but when he's not around and your top crews have left, Somchai and Somsak still try to fuk things up, as you've caught them several times.

I'm at a distance, so all I can do is leave them to it. It may not be the best idea, but it's the best I can do from here.

Look at Roobarb, clearly very good at this designing and building lark, takes a very active approach, but still his lot have fuked a few things up (the wood staining was a classic).




> I want to just sign off on the contract, move in, and never have to fix anything







> Termites do not eat through concrete so while Roobarb is frantically fighting to save his planks.....you and I can relax and surf porn.....


Roobarb's place looks fantastic, but while looking at the pics over the last few days, I was wondering at the views and the design (interior, the outside is eclectic...), and I was also wondering about whether he'll be employing a varnisher and wood stainer full time - a bit like:

----------


## Roobarb

> Termites do not eat through concrete so while Roobarb is frantically fighting to save his planks.....you and I can relax and surf porn.....


Porn's no fun if you don't have wood Koman   :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Like five Frankenkitchens???

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Termites do not eat through concrete so while Roobarb is frantically fighting to save his planks.....you and I can relax and surf porn.....
> 
> 
> Porn's no fun if you don't have wood Koman


 :smiley laughing: 

That bridge is 124 year old no wonder it needs painting.

----------


## Teflon Don

have you had sex in the new dwelling yeh t ? :UK:

----------


## Bettyboo

> have you had sex in the new dwelling yeh t ?


It's bad luck to do that before the house is complete and the monks have had a ceremony. In fact, I think their may be a first shag blessing ceremony that the local headman and abbot must attend...  :Smile:

----------


## Teflon Don

> Originally Posted by Teflon Don
> 
> have you had sex in the new dwelling yeh t ?
> 
> 
> It's bad luck to do that before the house is complete and the monks have had a ceremony. In fact, I think their may be a first shag blessing ceremony that the local headman and abbot must attend...


 :rofl: 

Always about the luck for Thais.

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus sent me these pics of the paint options, and she asked TD members to make the selection for us.

Ok, that's a lie. She said she liked white and light pink... Hmmm. I will, and Dilinger will like this, check with my mother! She is the best interior planner/decorator I know, I've sent her the pictures, and will chat to her when I get home from work tonight. I will then pass on the info to the missus. At that point, she will tell me, too late, bought already, paid already, can't be changed...  :Smile: 

Any thoughts, respected members, and not so respected members?











Some paints seem to be for outside, some for inside. I'm being technical here, and I've decided which by the picture that accompanies the paint selection; if the picture is of an outside wall then I reckon it's an outside paint; if the picture is of a bedroom or lounge area, inside, then I'm calling it an inside paint.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

There's more...

The missus originally wanted blue roof tiles and pink paint for the outside of the house, rather nice, I think we all agree. Alas, the FiL changed her mind on the roof tiles, and we have to make do with a boring Smurfless red... I suspect she wants the light pink for the outside. Now, I don't like that idea and push for a light terracotta or something similar and maybe suggest she has light pink for one of the bedrooms...  :Smile:  But, if I have to give way then, with the red roof, the light pink may not look too Disney?

I haven't even looked at the colours yet, and I expect that they are wanting 1 colour for the outside and one for the inside, but I may be dangerous and suggest different colours for different rooms - I've already suggested that her mother has a look and decides what colour she likes for her bedroom...

----------


## Dillinger

Wild Rice the lot of it :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Wild Rice the lot of it


That is a dull idea, but I quite like it.  :Smile: 

I was thinking about painting either my bedroom or study in Ipswich Town blue.

----------


## koman

There's a kind of Burgandy that would look really nice with a bit of amber, and silver accent.......but only if you intend to install a proper kitchen instead of the usual drab lifeless crap that farangs do to their most important rooms....... :Smile: 

That Jotun is very good paint BTW......I used it on my fence and it hasn't peeled a bit so far..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> That Jotun is very good paint BTW


Good to hear.  :Smile: 




> if you intend to install a proper kitchen instead of the usual drab lifeless crap that farangs do to their most important rooms...


Hmmm, I'm not qualified to work in Frankendesign. I expect a stainless steel sink and a basic worktop - is that cutting edge design?

----------


## Bettyboo

Our main kitchen area should be outside, more a preparation and utility area inside - when I build the outside kitchen that is...  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

try this Betty.
Take two high contrast colors.
Put a battern 1/3 of the way up the wall, paint the lower section the darker color and the higher section the lighter one.
It has an effect of making the house seem bigger than it is.

Hard to really see with all the shit in the way but it works.

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't think Somchai paints thirds!

----------


## withnallstoke

> don't think Somchai paints thirds!


Tell him to lie down and only paint what he can reach.

----------


## Dillinger

i see a couple of shifters have ventured in here now its got to the interior design stage :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> i see a couple of shifters have ventured in here now its got to the interior design stage


It was the pink paint option.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^^^ & ^^^^ 

both are good ideas, and I do like borders, but it's a bloody effort getting the communication chains orted -} Me - missus - FiL - painter.

I'm pretty sure there's gonna be some pink somewhere. Would the outside being light pink be so bad?

(judging my my google image search - yes...)

----------


## Dillinger

What do you reckon then withnall ?



Has that guy on the left had those ass cheeks pulled apart a few times or what ?  :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

Fo sho.

----------


## Dillinger

Betty's Missus could park the F.I.L's new 370k pick up in there :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm not sure many (any?) straight blokes would pay so much attention to that man's bottom.

There are some nice colours in that chart, an off white may be good for the outside.

----------


## Dillinger

^You mean the same colour as those loose itting joggers

----------


## Necron99

> There are some nice colours in that chart, an off white may be good for the outside.



Ahh 3 day Y front, a good choice sir.

----------


## withnallstoke

> You mean the same colour as those loose itting joggers


They are the kind of joggers gay people like to get inside of.

----------


## koman

> There are some nice colours in that chart, an off white may be good for the outside.


Definitely.   You want a light colour for the top, with a darker band around the lower part  (like that thirds thing)   Off white or light cream will reflect quite a bit of heat from those heat-sink blocks of yours., and maybe keep the interior below 45C or so..... :Smile: 

I'd let the wife do the interior.....men are usually crap with this kind of stuff....except for a few of the really raving gay professional designers..... like the ones who pick blue roof tiles.... :Smile: 

One good thing about paint, is that if it really sucks....you can always paint over it with something than sucks a bit less.....

----------


## withnallstoke

> I'd let the wife do the interior.....men are usually crap


 :Shocked:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## nigelandjan

All pastel shades Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^love pastels, Nige. Nice light pastel for the outside, and nice light pastels for the inside...  :Smile: 

Matt or gloss? Do they even have the option here? I prefer matt.




> Ahh 3 day Y front, a good choice sir.


Pastel pants.




> Off white or light cream will reflect quite a bit of heat from those heat-sink blocks of yours., and maybe keep the interior below 45C or so.....


Harsh! My bricks have air spaces and everything...  :Smile: 




> One good thing about paint, is that if it really sucks....you can always paint over it with something than sucks a bit less.....


Good point. But, I'm lazy and potless and lazy.

The missus just sent me a text showing me the nice new suitcase she bought from Central, on sale at only 10,000 baht... Hmmm...

----------


## Bettyboo

I've chatted to me mother, and we've decided (that means I've suggested to the missus...), for the inside either magnolia, wild rice or snow grey. For the outside, considering the missus likes pink, I suggested the 2 least offensive pink colours: s1510-r or s3010-y90r.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Any thoughts, respected members


Yes. Thais are the worst interior (and exterior) designers on Earth.




> Take two high contrast colors. Put a battern 1/3 of the way up the wall, paint the lower section the darker color and the higher section the lighter one. It has an effect of making the house seem bigger than it is.


Good tip.

Also having pure white ceilings will also make the rooms appear more spacious.

----------


## BKKBILL

Damn Betty I think you've got it and here you said you didn't know about colours.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Damn Betty I think you've got it and here you said you didn't know about colours.


 :Smile:  I've just chosen show home indoor colours... &, kinda given way to the missus and pointed to the 2 least bad ones.

----------


## Rural Surin

> I've chatted to me mother, and we've decided (that means I've suggested to the missus...), for the inside either magnolia, wild rice or snow grey. For the outside, considering the missus likes pink, I suggested the 2 least offensive pink colours: s1510-r or s3010-y90r.


Pastels seem rather poofy and if it's something you can live with... ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

Not as poofy as bright pinks...  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> Damn Betty I think you've got it and here you said you didn't know about colours.
> 
> 
>  I've just chosen show home indoor colours... &, kinda given way to the missus and pointed to the 2 least bad ones.



There are no "least bad" pinks or pastels.

Red sent.  :ourrules:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

S1510 Y40R is a nice peach color
I used it in the exterior of my Florida home with white trim
It looks very nice.
Sorry only picture I could find on the web of my Florida home, dont know how to post pictures from file.

----------


## koman

^

Nakon Lauderdale?   or Nakon Daytona?

----------


## Bettyboo

> There are no "least bad" pinks or pastels.


This is true, and my final suggestions were as before but lacking the pink and grey!




> S1510 Y40R is a nice peach color


Thanks, that's the one I final suggested, with the wild rice for inside (as the lazy fukers only want to paint one colour.). Basically, it looks like N99 had it sorted early doors. That's if they follow my advice...




> Nakon Lauderdale? or Nakon Daytona?


I'm liking that.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus popped to the land today to get the paint and buy a pickup for her dad...

The good news is that she got a cheaper pickup, only 220,000 baht, 700 years old, 70,000kms, one lady school teacher owner (really, from his hometown, he knows her personally...). I'll post some pics in a bit. Seems a lot of money to me for an old vehicle, but I cannot be fuked, and it gives me less financial liability, so my whinging about us leaving the City there, so he has 2 cars anyway, kinda paid off...

Here is a picture of the house. Side view (bedrooms 3 and 1), the drive leading in, gonna need some work at a later date... As the folks on builds know, lots of mini projects are left once Somchai and Somsak have gone home!

I quite like the relaxed natural setting, I don't like walls. Once I get to the site, then I'll see how open it is and plant some bamboo as a natural wall.

She mentioned that the house was nice, lounge was quite big, no kitchen to speak of, and the main bedroom is too small. Yep. So, we won't be living there for a couple of years, but when we do we'll need to add a kichen and large bedroom on the back - quite expected; 250,000 baht? In the mean time, it'll be fine.



Paint! The missus didn't listen to me, but was influenced by my comments...  :Smile: 

She decided on pink for the inside. But, it's hardly pink at all; 3144 below. It's a light pastel, slightly off white - how offensive can that be???  :Smile: 



She liked this wat, she said it was very close to the wild rice, so she is getting the same paint for the outside of our house.



The good news for some of you nasty fukers out there (you know who you are; LOM and Dilinger spring quickly to mind...  :Smile: ) is that she has been mentioning something about painting the outside beams pink or brown; she decided on pink. I don't really know what she is talking about; this will be her special touch, and it's sure to please...  :Sad:

----------


## Dillinger

Never mind Betts, maybe she will let you pick the manly stuff around the house, like a  matching duvet cover, curtains or loo brush holder    :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Truck.

220,000 baht, 70,000 kms, 15 years old, one lady school teacher owner.

I'd rate the vehicle at half that's worth, but if it makes the FiL happy, and saves me the stress of a 370,000 baht loan, then I'm 150,000 baht better off and have made a guy happy who, as well as living with his 2nd wife, will soon have his 1st wife living 50 metres away from him!  :Smile: 

here she is, the beauty, along with the MiL. My wife will be looking like that in 5 years or so. The whole family loves pink...

(Notice the attractive pink house in the background).



Pert rear. Notice the other pink trucks; this town likes pink.



Side view, more pink in the background...



Stylish modern interior, quite neat for a 15 year old truck; it looks like it has been well looked after.



Ageing but tidy engine bay.



FiL picks her up tomorrow...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Never mind Betts, maybe she will let you pick the manly stuff around the house, like a matching duvet cover, curtains or loo brush holder


I haven't come out of these minor skirmishes too badly, me thinks...  :Smile: 

Think of what insanity Thais have the potential for... It looks like I might end up with a cheap little functional house, not too horrendous, not too expensive, and a cheapish little pick-up, plus a happy and motivated FiL whose on my side; they are all on my side!

----------


## Dillinger

Must say that truck looks remarkably well looked after, the rubber on the pedals is a good sign and the seats are pristine. Hopefully it's been in a major crash and garaged for the last few years, only kidding mate :Smile: . Looks a good deal that. 


Here's a nice decal for the tailgate of it, that thais :Smile:   in well with the new house

----------


## rickschoppers

Looks like a pretty good purchase on the PU Betty. Isuzu's run forever.

----------


## Necron99

Trucks in good nick for 15 years....






> Yep. So, we won't be living there for a couple of years, but when we do we'll need to add a kichen and large bedroom on the back


Need a bit more than that, the house will have been nicked by then...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Trucks in good nick for 15 years....


I hope so.  :Smile: 

OK, so the missus says the house will be complete by the 16th, ten days time. I cannot see it! We have the floor tiles, bathroom tiles and paint. None of those jobs are started yet, nor the windows put in, nor the ceilings, nor the plumbing, nor the lecci... No way Jose...

I don't care what the other photothread builds offer, they cannot, I repeat, CANNOT, compare with these three pics I received yesterday!!!

Photo 1: "a wall with a beam". I think you'll agree, it's beautiful. Something very similar recently sold at Christies for 38 million pounds.



Photo 2: "the feature beam". This isn't a flash build, we don't have all the palatial balconies, mezzanine dinner party areas, lowered kitchen, etc, but we did decide on the one luxury of having a traditional Thaistyle feature beam. We might even hammer in a nail and hang some lecci wires off it.



Photo 3: "2 doorways". Speaks for itself really, but I'll add a little narrative: if I am in bedroom 1, we leave the 2 bathroom doors open, and the missus is in bedroom 3 - we can see each other. If the MiL is in the lounge, looking through the 2 doors into the bedrooms (please see previous picture), and we are all carefully aligned (may only be possible once a year) then she can see us, and we can see her! We placed a bucket at the exact spot she will be need to be standing in.

Beat that Roobarb! Beat that Koman! Beat that BD! Beat that Rick. Steve, you may have a palace, but do you have the 'viewing anomaly'???

----------


## koman

Definitely an award winning design there BB......I've just given up.  I can't compete with any of this stuff...... :Smile: 

I'm still waiting on the tile that was supposed to take "about a week"  three weeks ago....but today we are assured they will be here "next" week. .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My ceiling guy has gone off to cremate his Grandpa....and the rest of the fuckers are either grooming their roosters or just picking their noses.    We have gone from warp 7 to impulse minimum speed......gonna have to talk with Scotty and get some Dilythium crystals for the warp engines soon.... :mid:

----------


## Dillinger

All that's missing is a Barslut :sexy:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I will speak to the MiL about that for you, Dil...  :Smile: 




> I'm still waiting on the tile that was supposed to take "about a week" three weeks ago....but today we are assured they will be here "next" week. ..


You're not the only one!




> We have gone from warp 7 to impulse minimum speed


& that, Sir, is your error! Should never have gotten out of 'impulse minimum' to start with; mucks around with ones expectations.

----------


## koman

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by koman  We have gone from warp 7 to impulse minimum speed
> 
>     & that, Sir, is your error! Should never have gotten out of 'impulse minimum' to start with; mucks around with ones expectations


Not really an "error".  I expected a lot more problems and delays right from the start so I've been pretty lucky for the most part.   

  The finishing detail stuff is where the problems and delays usually show up, so none of this is much of a surprise;  but a bit frustrating never the less.... :Smile:    It will get there..... I'm just hoping it gets there before it becomes really hot, because this village living bullshit is just not good for white men with sweat glands and a dislike for flying insects... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Anyways, your house is all but complete; and, excluding the Frankenkitchen, it's extremely good - an excellent effort in every, well almost..., department.  :Smile: 

Although, the Frankenkitchen, ill conceived bastard creation that it is, does have a pleasant hue.

----------


## koman

> Although, the Frankenkitchen, ill conceived bastard creation that it is, does have a pleasant hue.


Ill conceived??   OK so we have a convection oven and a microwave/grill oven which need a home.    These devices are both rectangular:  so what would you suggest I install them in.....a triangular shaped receptacle made of wood salvaged from demolished cow shed?    

Fankie  is a simple rectangular concrete box made to hold a couple of SS ovens......that's all.   I've seen lots off Fankie's installed in superb  kitchens in both the US and Canada,  so he's not an original, much as I would like to patent him... :Smile:  

The colour thing is purely subjective.....and always a purely personal choice.   People will never agree on things like colour...and from what I've seen in farang houses across Thailand, many of them look more like fucking dental clinics or pre-op rooms in the hospital surgical wing. 

   People have different tastes...and some have no taste at all.    Who decided that a kitchen had to be mono-coloured, sterile looking,  and boring as a public shit-house?  

Frankie has been viewed "in the flesh" by a good number of people who stopped in to look around, and so far he get's nothing but high praise from those who see him.  

Frankie stands.....he's not going to be changed, and he will be totally vindicated when all you guys start trying to replicate him in a few years once you have absorbed some of the finer points of kitchen design and colour co-ordination.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^did I hit a nerve?

 :smiley laughing: 

Please accept my sincere apologies, I know not what I say, I am but an illiterate fool when it comes to design and 'cutting edge kitchen constructions'. Frankenkitchen (and it's a 'she', BTW...) will no doubt become something special, something to be remembered, and those of us ignorant enough to ridicule the masterpiece will be flogged until our backsides resemble Frankie's hue.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> did I hit a nerve?


No, not a all.  I was mainly asking for alternative suggestions regarding the installation of "rectangular" appliances"     No point in discussing colours. Only women really spend time discussing colours....and they generally know much more than we do anyway.....about colours I mean.... :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Hi betty, very nice thread you got here.  :Smile:  I like that feature beam, but I think it needs a little "dressing up".  I think if you made it into a nice Greco-Roman column like Wasp's, it would have more character. Afterwards, you could paint it hot pink to make it really stand out.   :Razz: 

Wasp, if you're reading, I'm trying to promote your Romanesque columns here.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

I reckon you should get the monks to bless the house this way

----------


## Brunswick

....... Confused .

----------


## Bettyboo

You think you're confused, Brunswick? I've been here for 25 pages, and I've no idea at all what's going on!!!

----------


## Wasp

> Hi betty, very nice thread you got here.  I like that feature beam, but I think it needs a little "dressing up".  I think if you made it into a nice Greco-Roman column like Wasp's, it would have more character. Afterwards, you could paint it hot pink to make it really stand out.  
> 
> Wasp, if you're reading, I'm trying to promote your Romanesque columns here.


Yes I am having a look katie .  If you look back at my Thread at Post 96 you'll see some superb Greek Goddess columns that were sent by Bettyboo .
One of those would look terrific here although it might be a bit spooky at night .


W

----------


## Brunswick

> You think you're confused, Brunswick? I've been here for 25 pages, and I've no idea at all what's going on!!!


I've only started reading the stories and I started at the first one . But its a bit confusing and then youve got a column thing standing in the space by two doors . What does that do?

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice to see you back, Wasp.

I do like your Greco-Roman magnificences.  :Smile:  Up on the second floor (1st floor for us proper speakers) they feel a bit:



I think my column is more of a:

----------


## lom

> You think you're confused, Brunswick? I've been here for 25 pages, and I've no idea at all what's going on!!!


Is there something going on? I was gonna suggest this thread  be moved to the motoring section. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

:smiley laughing: 

Patience, Lom, patience. The missus has informed me she will be moving into a completed house (this one...) on the 16th February 2014. Despite my doubts, she says it WILL be finished on time, so we are gonna have a manic 10 days, so strap yourself in!

----------


## Wasp

]Nice to see you back, Wasp.

I do like your Greco-Roman magnificences.  :Smile:  Up on the second floor (1st floor for us proper speakers) .



Thank you Betty .
Those columns do get a mix of reactions ... especially having 26 of them around .
But if we really could have some like those Goddess ones you sent me I actually would use a few .

And I see your house is coming on a lot .

What saddens me a bit is that koman and Roobarb are coming to an end and it looks like you are too !
This section of Teakdoor will be pretty crap if you all go . 
Who will be around to tell me the best colour for my water pump ?


Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> Who will be around to tell me the best colour for my water pump ?


There's a few new builds starting; it cycles, so there always be more.




> especially having 26 of them around .


You really should apply for World Heritage Site status...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Of course you're right Betts ..... that new builds and Threads start .... but some are very pleasant and worthy but not as 'acid ' as some of the stuff that comes from Roob , you , koman , Marmite  , Dillinger .

I think I'll continue my own Thread because there's more work been done and I need the helpful suggestions . 

And the sarcasm .



Best Wishes . W

----------


## Bettyboo

^you should certainly keep yours going. It's a very nice thread, interesting and enjoyable to read, unusual with a twist. I wanna see it forever expanding in it's own universal great bang theory.  :Smile: 




> But its a bit confusing and then youve got a column thing standing in the space by two doors . What does that do?


That's so Somchai the builder can have the last laugh...  :Smile: 

I hate the bloody beam blocking a space, it serves no purpose, just looks ugly... I suspect they'll tart it up, and people reckon it'll look ok, maybe I can block off one side (kinda pointless though), maybe I can have a shallow shelving type unit at the back for the Buddha area? Time will tell..  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> new builds and Threads start .... but some are very pleasant and worthy but not as 'acid ' as some of the stuff that comes from Roob , you , koman , Marmite , Dillinger .


It's only a bit of fun Wasp, not like we wanna see Boo's house collapse or Por default  on the pick up or anythin :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

I know it's a bit of fun .

And I try to make my stuff fun --- but it's not in the same way .

Sometimes you bunch get around someone and really give a good kicking and it has had me helpless laughing .

Such as koman's superb build quality and standards but then he builds that Frankenstein. 

Big mistake .

I do love it and so do many others .


Wasp

----------


## BaitongBoy

> ....... Confused .


Welcome to the Buffalo Board...Betty's Build Thread...

----------


## Loombucket

> The missus has informed me she will be moving into a completed house (this one...) on the 16th February 2014.


Best of luck with that one Betty! Failing an satisfactory solution, please feel free to record any fascinating conversations between her and the Builder and let us know what actually happened.

----------


## koman

> koman's superb build quality and standards but then he builds that Frankenstein.


Fuck me, now we have Wasp beating up on Frankie....and on Betty's thread too.... :Smile: 

Wasp; the above statement would seem to indicate that you believe Frankie lacks quality..?

The cement used in Frankie's build is by Chang...and the tile is by Cotto.   One of the most expensive (and exquisite) tiles to be found in a shop with several billion tiles.   His angles are precisely ninety degrees and he is perfectly vertical.    What would you have me do?  What would you do if you had to house a couple of rectangular ovens?  

  Don't let yourself get influenced by Betty's attacks or low blows sent by other wanna-be builders...... :Smile:    Betty does not even have a kitchen FFS....he's going  to cook outside with the dust,  flies, mozzies, ants etc... :Confused:  

  Never forget....some of the greatest success stories in architecture,  entertainment and art, have been panned by the critics when first presented.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Fuck me, now we have Wasp beating up on Frankie....and on Betty's thread too....


 :rofl: 




> Best of luck with that one Betty! Failing an satisfactory solution, please feel free to record any fascinating conversations between her and the Builder and let us know what actually happened.


It's not possible unless they bring in extra workers and work around the clock...




> not like we wanna see Boo's house collapse or Por default on the pick up or anythin


The house won't fall down. I'm sending the money to pay for the truck, so the defaulter will be me...  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Don't let yourself get influenced by Betty's attacks or low blows sent by other wanna-be builders...... Betty does not even have a kitchen FFS....he's going to cook outside with the dust, flies, mozzies, ants etc...


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Roobarb

> Wasp; the above statement would seem to indicate that you believe Frankie lacks quality..?


Wasp does have a fair point.  Even you would admit that, as initially introduced to us, Frankie could have been described as lacking a certain amount of quality:



Tarting her up with smart tiling will never make up for the horrors that we all know lurk beneath.




> Never forget....some of the greatest success stories in architecture, entertainment and art, have been panned by the critics when first presented....


I think that we'd all agree that in terms of entertainment Frankie has been a wonderful success  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Oh crap Im confused I thought I was reading Betty's thread !!!! I'll come out and try again.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Relief it is Betty's thread I thought I was going senile.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman  Wasp; the above statement would seem to indicate that you believe Frankie lacks quality..?  
> 
>   Wasp does have a fair point.  Even you would admit that, as initially introduced to us, Frankie could have been described as lacking a certain amount of quality:


Formwork  (I've really taken to that word.. :Smile: ) seldom,  if ever,  looks like _quality_...at least.when it's made up from raw cement and block.   It neither has quality; nor does it lack "quality"....it's just formwork. 

  The raw materials used are of good quality.  The actual assembly work at that stage was not intended to be anything other that what you see.   I'm astonished that a simple concrete box can cause so much debate and judgement....especially from those who are almost totally devoid of right angles and perpendiculars.... :Smile: 

If it has provided some entertainment, that's always a good thing.... :Smile:   I'm all for entertainment..... :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

I'm going to claim I've been taken out of context.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Formwork (I've really taken to that word..) seldom, if ever, looks like quality...at least.when it's made up from raw cement and block.


I venture to suggest that your 'formwork' (a specialist area of interest for me...) has been superb throughout your build. Hence why Frankenkitchen came as such a shock to your loyal masses of readers.




> I'm astonished that a simple concrete box can cause so much debate and judgement....especially from those who are almost totally devoid of right angles and perpendiculars....


I hope that second part isn't aimed at me!!!

For me, and I admit that I have only a fraction of your knowledge and skills, concrete and tile bathroom shelves naturally reside in the bathroom. The small tile strips are lovely, for a bathroom or teenage girl's bedroom, but it is very brave of you to bring these concepts into the kitchen. You, Koman, are most certainly a leader rather than a follower - as was Dr Frankenstein, to his eternal damnation.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Custer was a leader too .

----------


## Bettyboo

Some tiling pictures for youse all.

These aren't as exciting as the bathroom tiling pictures we've seen on other threads, those are yet to come, but still something for the tiling police to get their teeth stuck into...  :Smile: 

These pics are all of the inside of the house, just a single tile - not exciting, a bit like a rental apartment in some ways, but I just wanted the place completed cheaply and easily and functionally. If I one day live there then they'll be many things to change...

I wanted to start with this picture that shows the quality and professionalism of my workers - a spirit level! This picture is looking out of bedroom 1 into the little alcove area.



This next picture is, I think, is walking into bedroom 2.



The next pic is, I think, of bed 3/study which will likely now become a kinda wardrome area for the main bedroom which is too small... As I said, bedroom 1 will be the main sleeping area for me and the missus, and this room will be the wardrobe/clothes room for us - the bathroom is between with 2 doors. If I end up living here then I'll have to build an extra large bedroom on the back - these 3 bedrooms are all too small, but for now they'll do...



The next picture is of the main space/lounge area looking towards the small corner kitchen area (which is very small...). The main lounge area seems to be quite spacious, which is nice, certainly not huge, but big enough for a seating TV space, a computer area and an eating area. 



Lastly, we turn 90 degrees to the right and look towards the front door. It looks like a front door may have been put on. Plenty of space in the context of this little house. 



The tiles look ok to me. &, Somchai and Somsak, the tile layers, have stated that they like these tiles very much - I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing...

----------


## BKKBILL

> I wanted to start with this picture that shows the quality and professionalism of my workers - a spirit level!



Tiles do look good shame about matching up lines at door.

----------


## Roobarb

Betty - the much maligned pillar between the bedrooms is certainly an interesting feature and one that many may obviously be jealous of.

I'm just wondering though:  On the picture below, top left corner, there seems to be another free-standing pillar.  Am I imagining it or is there an attempt here at creating some symmetry?  Having one is a bit cheeky, but two would I think be showing off.

----------


## Bettyboo

^regarding the modern statue in the top RIGHT corner: my design plans had all the pilars within walls, so that wall was supposed to come out to the pillar. For some reason, unknown to me, Somchai, Somsak, FiL and wifey have decided that freestanding pillars are a better way of losing space and irritating me than any other idea they can come up with - I think they've been very successful in that regard.  :Smile: 






> shame about matching up lines at door


That's so 'traditional' - we're going for more of a fusion look where we let Somchai interpret in a creative manner - we want our house to be special and different; I've taken inspiration in this respect from Koman's kitchen.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

Nice looking tiles BB.....although I think you missed a great opportunity to become a true leader, by sending back the Ranger cabin tiles...  :Smile: 

 Maybe one day you too will get a kitchen to tile.  That's when the juices really start flowing and you can break out of the creative straitjacket...... :Smile:    Outdoor cooking with the insects and dust will eventually drive you to tackle the grand adventure....I guarantee it.... :Smile:    I've suffered through the Thai kitchen experience for 8 months now.....only complete lunatics live this way indefinitely.   If these people don't finish my house in another month..maximum...I'm gonna start shooting them in batches...

----------


## Bettyboo

^you folks are right; lots of errors from the builders - stupid errors... but, from a distance, it's tough to manage, so I'm just accepting everything as is. This is a bit like a pilot build; if I was to ever to do a build that I wanted to be right then I'd have to be onsite, get a build manager, and now, with this knowledge of process, I'd be better armed to manage it.

Regarding the kitchen, yes it's too small. They've brought the walls in, hence the pillar, and they've not built a breakfast bar across, so the kichen space is smaller and less defined than on my original plan. My original plan also had a Spanich kitchen attched, but that was cut out too...  :Smile:  For the mean time, the MiL will be living there, not me or the missus, so I don't much care. 

If I do live there then I'll likely: knock the bloody walls down and build to the pillar!; build a proper sized master bedroom; build a Spanish kitchen; make some outdoor spaces.

This house is just a basic functional proposition for: 1) Thais to live in: 2) a foundation if I ever live in it...

----------


## bankao dreamer

Betty the tiling looks exactly like you wanted it to, its functional, neat and hopefully cost effective. The only criticism is Somchai's spirit level I think the bubble is in upside down.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I wanted to start with this picture that shows the quality and professionalism of my workers


Not sure why they didn't bother lining the tiles up though.

----------


## koman

> Not sure why they didn't bother lining the tiles up though.


Foresight is not one of the average Thai's strong points.  Two tile layers working in different rooms would only likely see their own room space, and therefor not envisage something like the tiles being out of sync when they meet at the door between the rooms.   That would require something like _big picture_ type thinking.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Betty the tiling looks exactly like you wanted it to, its functional, neat and hopefully cost effective.


You're so much more reasonable than the other posters, BD - I wish they could all be like you...  :Smile: 




> The only criticism is Somchai's spirit level I think the bubble is in upside down.


Somchai, the tiler, is left-handed.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not sure why they didn't bother lining the tiles up though.


Well, they do line up in the lounge, but this space doesn't have the width to line-up with the bedrooms - I presume (the mother of all F-ups...). It's more important than the lounge lines up, and that the bedroom spaces fit than that little between room cubbyhole type space. I know if they'd gone out from the centre (using the lounge as the base) it could've been better, but, hey, Somchai's happy, so we're all happy...  :Smile: 

Wait a while; the tiling is nearly finished, just got more pics - I'll load 'em up in a while... It doesn't get better than this (other than bathroom tiling...).

----------


## Bettyboo

My men are professionals, they don't need rubbish like this...  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

So, the servants quarters are coming along ok..... Any pictures of the house?

----------


## Roobarb

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh

Aaaaaaaaaagh, it's a mouse....

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh



Oh no, silly me, it's just Gerbil

----------


## Bettyboo

^He has never offered me any kindness in my hours of need...




> So, the servants quarters are coming along ok..... Any pictures of the house?


Unkind. It's a simple and cheap house.

Anyways, you want more pictures of tiling? Your wish is my command...  :Smile: 

Tiling is clearly quick, 2 days to tile the house.

Looking out of bed 1:



Looking into either bed 1 or bed 3/study/ walk in wardrobe...



Bed 2; MiL's:



The other bedroom (looks like bed 3/space):



Lounge, looking from front middle to back.



Lounge, looking across to the 'kitchen area':



Obviously, if I'd stuck to the original plans, spent about 300,000 more then it'd be much better - I'll have to spend this money and build an extension if I ever live there - Koman is right, it needs a proper kitchen...

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Somchai, the tiler, is left-handed.


Oh  that explains it  :Smile: . With regard to the pic showing plastic tile spacers I asked my tiler why he didn't ask for or use them. He said tiles maid in Thailand are not as uniformed as tiles made in the West and tile spacers make it more difficult to achieve a  square finish.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Somchai, the tiler, is left-handed.
> 
> 
> Oh  that explains iWith regard to the pic showing plastic tile spacers I asked my tiler why he didn't ask for or use them. He said tiles maid in Thailand are not as uniformed as tiles made in the West and tile spacers make it more difficult to achieve a  square finish.



I found that most tiles have a longer side & a short side.
Make sure all the boxes sit the same way & all the tiles face the same way.

----------


## Ratchaburi

The tile have a long side & a short side, make sure all the tile boxes are opened the same & the are facing the same way they come out of the box.
It is very small amount but when you get 3-4 tiles you can see the tile don't line up. :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

Tiles look great, Betty. Easy to keep clean and functional. And even level, now that is a first for this forum.

----------


## koman

Ah....a bit of "form work" here.   I do like the way they worked around that little mismatch when the tiles in room 1 met up with the tiles in room 2.   That custom fitted piece by the door frame on the right hand side is pure genius and exquisite workmanship.... :Smile:  

 Are your people directly descended from Michael Angelo... of the famous Angelo family?   :Smile: 

Thanks for not slagging my unfinished wall.... :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> is pure genius and exquisite workmanship....


Your easily pleased Betty.......... :Smile: 

As the tiles in the far room look like they just about line up with the tiles in the closest room I would ask the tiler to rip up the tiles in the middle room and fudge them if necessary to line up.

I couldn't bear to look at that mess everyday I was there. In fact I would carpet that centre room to remove the eyesore.

----------


## lom

> Ah....a bit of "form work" here.   I do like the way they worked around that little mismatch when the tiles in room 1 met up with the tiles in room 2.   That custom fitted piece by the door frame on the right hand side is pure genius and exquisite workmanship....


 :rofl:  :rofl:   They just can't figure out how to make their work result look good, they just don't see anything wrong in the pic above. Incredible..

----------


## Dillinger

Did you buy any of this Betty ?





Here's a little tip for you to explain to the Missus and get her to pass onto the workers Betts, after theyve ripped up and are ready to start again

You can determine the accuracy of the right angle (90 Degrees) center point by following a simple measurement (based on the Pythagorean theorem. 

From the center point, measure out in one direction exactly 3 feet and mark a point. From the adjacent line, measure out in the other direction exactly 4 feet and mark a point. Then, taking a measuring tape, measure the distance between those two points. It should be exactly 5 feet from the points, where the tape measure resembles the hypotenuse of a right triangle. Remember, Pythagoras’ theorem states that side A squared (3 feet x 3 feet= 9) plus side B squared (4 feet x 4 feet= 16) equals side c squared, 25 feet. The square root of 25 is 5 feet, or the distance you should see between the two points. If the hypotenuse does not equal 5 feet exactly, re-measure the walls and re-snap the chalk lines. The room is likely not square. Splitting the difference will make this fact less obvious once the tiles are in place.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## koman

You don't hear much about Pythagorean theorem in these parts.  The ancient Greeks did not leave much room for _Mai Pen Rai_......in their theorems.... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> As the tiles in the far room look like they just about line up with the tiles in the closest room I would ask the tiler to rip up the tiles in the middle room and fudge them if necessary to line up.  I couldn't bear to look at that mess everyday I was there. In fact I would carpet that centre room to remove the eyesore.


Think about the process here LT: 

For the first few days he'll get up and as he staggers bleary-eyed out of his bedroom to scare up a coffee in the kitchen he'll notice the tiling.

Muttering curses under his breath at the quality of Somchai's workmanship he'll forget to lift his head in time to prevent knocking himself out as he walks straight into the free-standing pillar just outside the bedroom door.

After a while the tiling will begin to serve as a reminder that, however sleepy or hungover he is, his next few steps will need a bit of concentration. 

It's clearly a safety feature  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> The room is likely not square.


Spot on Dil.  The simple answer is Pythagorean triples.

I'm rather amazed that the tiler seems to have forgotten that.



Of course Betty could go on to prove it using Euclid's Formula if there was any remaining doubts in Somchai's mind, but I'm sure we're underestimating the man, a gentle reminder will be all that Betty needs to give.

----------


## Bettyboo

> The tile have a long side & a short side, make sure all the tile boxes are opened the same & the are facing the same way they come out of the box.
> It is very small amount but when you get 3-4 tiles you can see the tile don't line up.


You are right,thank you. But, it's too late, I just have to trust Somchai.  :Smile: 




> Tiles look great, Betty. Easy to keep clean and functional. And even level, now that is a first for this forum.


I'm not sure about that.  :Smile:  I'll just have to wait and see...




> Your easily pleased Betty..........


Indeed. From afar, there's not much I can do, so I'll let them do their worst, and I'll sort it out later.




> I couldn't bear to look at that mess everyday I was there.


That's part of it, I'm not there, but I agree with what you are saying in principle - it might even be an interesting job to redo meself at a later date. In some ways, I'm quite looking forward to getting stuck into all these little jobs...  :Smile: 




> They just can't figure out how to make their work result look good, they just don't see anything wrong in the pic above. Incredible..


TiT...




> Here's a little tip for you to explain to the Missus and get her to pass onto the workers Betts, after theyve ripped up and are ready to start again


That was good, I learnt something, thanks. Somchai, however is not easy to manage from afar...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Ah....a bit of "form work" here.


I'm starting to appreciate formwork meself.  :Smile: 




> That custom fitted piece by the door frame on the right hand side is pure genius and exquisite workmanship....


Think of the time he spent doing that; probably longer than doing the job properly!




> Are your people directly descended from Michael Angelo... of the famous Angelo family?


Somchalo, Angelchai?




> Thanks for not slagging my unfinished wall...


I've decided, all things considered, to rile other folks less...




> It's clearly a safety feature


I like your thinking, a class above the likes of Lom who just doesn't understand the finer points of house building in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

A minor update.

The move date has changed to the 25th (I knew the 16th was impossible).

The FiL picks up his truck tomorrow.

Should have some picture updates today.

----------


## charleyboy

Betty.There's fook all up that a few sturdy doors wouldn't hide.

Should have waited until the doors were hung, these fookers would never have noticed.

----------


## nigelandjan

Oh dear     , head in hands,,,, I,m saying nothing mate

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's not that bad, Nige. Tiling is certainly a fun area for build threads..  :Smile: 

OK, the missus is at the house today, going with the local head fella to the local land office, etc, sorting out the address, lecci, water, house books, etc. Looks to be moving along. She sent some pics too - they seem to be putting the ceiling in, which is nice.  :Smile: 

Here's a couple from the front of the house. I quite like them, yes the house looks small, yes it looks a bit tatty and basic, but it looks like a house, so I'm quite impressed with that. Looking at the front door, I'm quite liking the outside 'ceiling'. Once its painted, the door and windows in, porch complete, the area tidied up a bit, I reckon it'll look quite nice.  :Smile: 



From this angle, you can see that there's plenty of shade, so the roof and the way the house faces works ok. Just at the front corner there, I could probably, very simply and cheaply, whack down a few crazy paving stones (or something) and put a chair and table for a bit of outside breakfast/reading a book? - plenty of shade for it, is my point.



Below, you can see the boards and structure they're using for the outside 'ceiling'; very simply, but functional and looks ok to my limited eye. This side isn't complete yet, so you can look up at the underside of the roof and see a bit of the construction effort, aswelllas the difference it makes once done. This was an area I was worried about, but I'm kinda satisfies with this - from afar... To the right, you can see our fields in the back, about 6 rai, half for FiL, half for the missus. I want to put some nice trees/fruit crop (?) on this land, but I'm gonna have to think about that later and maybe start a separate thread.



This next one is for Koman because he loves the action pics (not that his rabble have been offering him the opportunity to take any recently...  :Smile: ) - 4 workers in this pic, and all of them are working Thaistyle to the best of their ability...

Now, I don't think (because I can't see any concrete formwork) that they're gonna be making a path around the house. That's a bit of a shame, as it'd be nice to have a path around the house in the shaded area; there does seem to be a relatively decent bit of shade around the house (these were taken just an hour or 2 ago, so they're a good indication of the mid afternoon sun). I reckon, a cheap and easy solution (a bit like the one I mentioned for the breakfast table) would be to just buy some random large slabs (maybe a variety of shapes and colours) the plonk them down at intervals around the house - simple pathway of sorts that'll 'age' into the ground in an unproblematic manner.

This pic is looking right into the MiL's bedroom; you can see she has her own bathroom.



Lastly, a close-up of the back of the house. To the left is the 'kitchen area', and to the right, is the centre window into the lounge.



Progressing. I reckon it will be completed by the new date of 25th Feb 2014.

----------


## koman

They have tiled the floors before doing the ceiling and painting the walls etc?    Ass about face....ceiling installation and painting are kind of messy so really the floor tile should be laid when all that other stuff is  finished.  Never mind...as long as it's done;  but there are just some ways of doing things that are inherently better than others....you know like taking your pants off before you shit,  rather than after..... :Smile: 

I was looking for the "action" shot  but all I see is a few folks squatting out in the trees....cooking up some sticky rice or something..... :Confused:     I gonna have to post more wall construction pics if this keeps up..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> but it looks like a house


Damn right it looks like a house Betty.  




> I reckon it'll look quite nice.


Quite nice? - I reckon it's turning out really well, all things considered  :Smile: 

As you've pointed out it does look like there's plenty of shade already.  Paving and stuff can wait for now, all you'll really need is one of these:



and a largish one of these:



filled with some cold ones of these:



In time, and after a few beers, you'll work out what the next project is to be.

Sounds like you'll be back there just in time to see the place being finished on (around?) the 25th.  I'm greatly looking forward to seeing the end result.

----------


## Roobarb

> I gonna have to post more wall construction pics if this keeps up.....


Ignore Betty's mumbling about wall construction pics Koman.   He just doesn't like walls.  Post as many as you want - unless of course the form work is, ahem, well, you know, likely to cause discussion   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I don't like walls, you are correct. Bamboo erections are my preference. &, Beer Chang (not Leo...).  :Smile: 

Riled by Koman's threats of more wall formwork pics, I've decided on a preemptive strike: more cladding! Then, and I probably should not do this, a couple of pics to make Nigel happy (I'll be wanting you all to be on your best bahaviour for those...).



It looks like cheap chipboard that will rot within a couple of months.  :Smile: 

Is this the stuff they call gypsom? I thought the outside all weather stuff was supposed to be greeny... I wonder if they'll render it with some all weather stuff or just paint it, or nothing - maybe that's it...

----------


## Bettyboo

> They have tiled the floors before doing the ceiling and painting the walls etc? Ass about face....ceiling installation and painting are kind of messy so really the floor tile should be laid when all that other stuff is finished.


Whilst that does seem to make sense, I've gone beyond questioning Somchai and Somsak...

Right, move along to another thread now, nothing to see here!





The blandness (I dare not consider the quality) is nearly, I say NEARLY!, enough to evoke yearning for a colourful Frankenkitchen style thingy (at least I have the tiles in the right room...  :Smile: ).

----------


## koman

Those soffit boards are supposed to have ventilation slots in them.  WTF is that stuff?  E-mail some of the pics of proper soffit boards from my thread to Somchai and Somchuk right away.    Slots are required....you tell em BB..... :Smile: 

Are those bathroom tiles in the last couple of pics?   Looks like they did not refer to Pythhagorem theorem again.   Quite unusual for Thai tile layers to lack depth in geometric theorem...because they are naturally attuned to mathematical principles as a rule...I think the problem arises with the doctrine of mai pen rai......which will always over-ride any kind of logic.  The really see no conflict with any of it.....for them there is no right way or wrong way....there is just "the way"..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Chang/Leo: Betty, you're sitting in the middle of an Arabian desert and fussing about like an old hen over the brand of beer you're being offered.  

Surely anything is better than nothing?

BTW - I wouldn't worry about the type of gypsum they used.  If it's the indoor stuff then it'll probably turn green pretty soon anyway  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Surely anything is better than nothing?


I though with someone as discriminating as BB....Leo would be the choice. Surely Chang is only for the desperate...... but then.....

----------


## Roobarb

^ Poor old' Betts.   The man has spent too long out in the desert sun.  When he's not worrying goats he thinks he's Keith Richards.   

It's fair to say that we shouln't expect his choices in life to be entirely rational...

----------


## BKKBILL

> ^I don't like walls, you are correct. Bamboo erections are my preference. &, Beer Chang (not Leo...).


Betty Im disappointed Beer Chang, Leo are made with rice Chang Export is made with Thai grown barley. Once you've had that you will never go back.

Dont listen to the Singha swillers. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^the Chang Export is the good stuff; much better than standard Chang. 

I might pop out for a beer tonight, the local hotel bar has Carlsberg and Amstel, both in cans...

&, I don't care what you lot say, the little house, the box for the MiL, is coming along fine. OK, the bathroom is a bit, erm, boring, and I should've at least insisted on a border of some type, but hey, live goes on, and the MiL & missus have somewhere to live without me having to worry...

I'm pretty sure that Nigel will be along soon to sing the praises of the bathroom tilers...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget reckons you've been had if that cost 600k.

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm... I will wait until your factory roof gets the rest of the bits and pieces that makes a house, then we will see; lots of bits to add on...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ And the pick-up.......... and Major Future D.I.Y rectification project  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will wait until your factory roof gets the rest of the bits and pieces that makes a house


Might have a long wait...

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I found that most tiles have a longer side & a short side.


Very astute point Ratch - I would have to concur on this point. Cheers fella.

----------


## patsycat

So, where's my room?

----------


## malcy

:smiley laughing:    I am sorry but this made me laugh , and I loved your comment about the quality and professionalism of your builders .

----------


## koman

> I don't care what you lot say, the little house, the box for the MiL, is coming along fine. OK, the bathroom is a bit, erm, boring, and I should've at least insisted on a border of some type, but hey, live goes on, and the MiL & missus have somewhere to live without me having to worry...


Well said BB...highly commendable attitude in the face of the TD critics.   who I have to say spout total bollocks most of the time... :Smile: 

   Now,  would you like a line drawing of Frankie,  and a colour chip....to help you spruce the place up a bit..... you may have to import the highly skilled tile layers needed for such a venture, but I think it could be done..... :Smile: 

Reading back a bit; one of your own observations gave me an idea.   Why not spray paint a border or two in the bathrooms.  A roll of masking tape and an aerosol can of burgundy acrylic would work wonders.   May save someone from snow blindness as well..... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A roll of masking tape and an aerosol can of burgundy acrylic would work wonders.


I'd get one of Nige's highly skilled workers to do that. One of his chaps was 'exceptional' with a roll of masking tape and a brush.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^& ^^

Me mother, an expert designer and interior decorator (although she has somewhat more cash at her disposal) has stated that tile stickers may be a quick and easy solution. Here are a couple of examples:








> I am sorry but this made me laugh , and I loved your comment about the quality and professionalism of your builders .


As we know, Thais are brilliant natural comedians; in this case, they left the spirit level there to add the ironic humour...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Not sure tile stickers will sort that mess out.

----------


## BKKBILL

> Me mother, an expert designer and interior decorator (although she has somewhat more cash at her disposal) has stated that tile stickers may be a quick and easy solution. Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> 
> As we know, Thais are brilliant natural comedians; in this case, they left the spirit level there to add the ironic humour...


Think I saw that tile about ten days ago.

Now if I could just remember where. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Unlike some present builds, my workmen are continuing at pace. Today, the ceilings are going up:

Step 1: pretty simple framework.



Step 2: simple plasterboard type stuff gets put up. 



Step 3: plaster/render/stuff - I've checked with her and the dad, and they say this will be the next step during the next couple of days.

Step 4: paint. They seem to have gone away from the pink idea and are getting a white with blue tint, pastelish shade. Sounds ok to me.

----------


## malcy

It's called cornflower blue , very popular in a lot of third world countries  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

^I'm liking it already...  :Smile:  Maybe something like this:



Yesterday the missus went up, and decided that she wanted a second door (as was in my original plan) into the second bathroom, in case guests come, etc (I don't have any friends, so don't know who would be visiting us...).

Looks like they sorted that out today too.

You can see the kitchen window to the left.

----------


## koman

Am I reading this right.....you are having blue ceilings?  Throw in some sparkly stuff and a strobe light and you're all set... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

> I don't have any friends, so don't know who would be visiting us


I sent your thread off to these people

A Place in the Sun - Channel 4

 :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> I don't have any friends, so don't know who would be visiting us
> 
> 
> I sent your thread off to these people
> 
> A Place in the Sun - Channel 4


Thought that was going to be a a lonely hearts site, good call. :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> I don't have any friends, so don't know who would be visiting us


Well I for one would like to compare pumps  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Well I for one would like to compare pumps


Being a man of colour, like meself, you're always welcome...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Haven't seen Marmite pitching in here for a while .

He still about ?  I miss him  :Confused: 

W

----------


## Brunswick

I just saw Marmite is busy on another Thread.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> He still about ?


No.
..

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank fuk for that...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

OK, so everyone's favourite is a bit of bathroom tiling. My bathrooms are not grand compared to the likes of Steve who has gone for some wonderful 5* beauties - mine are basic Thaistyle...  :Smile: 

The colours were chosen by the missus, and I think you'll agree that she has done a wonderful job.  :Smile:  We have autumn floor tiles, white with soft blue dreamy patterned wall tiles and either a white wall colouring or cornflower blue. Lovely.

Kinda reminds me of public toilets or the showers on Hackney Marshes...



A close-up of the floor (with blue pipe).



Looks like they've whacked on one of those really nice plastic doors. Functional...

----------


## Bettyboo

They've put a cubbyhole into the roof. Ill have to go up there, one day, and check that there's strong boards down across proper support struts - wouldn't want stuff falling through the ceiling, but will be a useful storage space.



I suspect they'll start rendering the ceilings soon, then painting the inside, maybe even put the doors and windows on.

----------


## malcy

At least the tiles in the bathroom are all laid the same way up , I had very similar ones in my bathroom and they were laid all different ways it looked bloody terrible .

----------


## Bettyboo

My tilers are top professionals, Malcy, top professionals...  :Smile:

----------


## malcy

Never in doubt Betty , fully trained craftsmen I can tell .

----------


## FatOne

Looks like most of the less expensive Thai hotels I have stayed in BB!

----------


## splitlid

jeeez, you've stayed in some dumps.













oh, sorry, carry on.

----------


## koman

I'm just curious BB....can you confirm that the floor slopes towards that drain hole and not away from it. ??  

....oh, and where's the accents;  mosaic , murals and stuff?

Lot of important information missing here.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Looks like most of the less expensive Thai hotels I have stayed in BB!


Cruel.




> jeeez, you've stayed in some dumps.


Cruel...




> I'm just curious BB....can you confirm that the floor slopes towards that drain hole and not away from it. ??


Alas not, but I have my fears!




> oh, and where's the accents


The tiler has a bit of a lisp, that may be where the confusion derives from.  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> The tiler has a bit of a lisp, that may be where the confusion derives from.


  :rofl:

----------


## Dillinger

> Looks like most of the less expensive Thai hotels I have stayed in





> jeeez, you've stayed in some dumps.


A tough bunch in here today Betty. If it's any consolation I'll have you know I've stayed in worse....just  :Smile:

----------


## splitlid

^ holy cow, that is bad.im not sure the toilet is away from the wall far enough.

----------


## Bettyboo

I wouldn't want to come here in a sensitive mood. Lucky I've reached the change and no longer menstruate...

----------


## BKKBILL

:rofl: Boys will be boys Betty. :rofl:

----------


## malcy

> ^ holy cow, that is bad.im not sure the toilet is away from the wall far enough.


What makes you think there was a wall behind it ?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## malcy

> I'm just curious BB....can you confirm that the floor slopes towards that drain hole and not away from it. ??  
> 
> ....oh, and where's the accents;  mosaic , murals and stuff?
> 
> Lot of important information missing here....


Yes that's another thing ,why do they always manage to slope the floor the wrong way ? I went to stay with a mate once who had a teak place up near chae hom north of Chiang Mai , and we started talking about toilets and asked him the same thing he just shrugged and said fcuk knows . Anyway after a few beers I needed a piss and went to use his toilet and guess what ?  Yes squat toilet with the flat bit permanently full of piss and 3 inches of water on the floor and against the wall farthest from the drain !

----------


## Teflon Don

Is that the finished product ?

----------


## Bettyboo

It is. In so much as the finished product is something that will be completed in 2 or 3 weeks time, then the arguments start...

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> then the arguments start...


Between who? You wouldn't dare argue with your missus.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Between who? You wouldn't dare argue with your missus.


How wrong you are, I have been firmly informing the missus and her father today of an error they made and how they WILL be changing it! I was the boss!!!

Here is the main ceiling going up.



Here are some outside steps being built:


Here is a bathroom shot:



& here is where I had to put me foot down. They have started painting the corn flower blue, as can be seen in these two pictures:





Being sharp, I noticed, it was neither the shade of cornflower blue or the exact shade of wild rice that I was expecting, so I had a 3 way call. Apparently, they got this shade of pink for everywhere inside. I informed them that was not ok. They said they'd bought it already, I told them that's great, they now have a nice pink paint for the inside of the FiL's house, but they were to get back down the paint shop sharpish and get the wild rice... The pink is OK for the MiL's room, and even the study if it has been painted already, but not the living room or my bedroom - end of...  :Smile:  I won, I think, we will have to wait and see.

----------


## Roobarb

^ My goodness Betty...

Quite right to insist on getting the right colour, but jolly brave of you nonetheless.



We're right behind you on it, albeit at a safe distance.

Just wondering: does this mean that you will now be flying directly to Korea, or are you still planning on stopping for a few days in Thailand on the way?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you, Roobarb. I do feel very manly today. The missus has now come down on my side too and scolded her father... Apparently, we have a white-ish colour for the lounge, 'kitchen area' and 'main bedroom'. I'm not sure what type of white, but frankly I don't care, it's better than that pink everywhere. 

I don't think they're putting any kind of kitchen in; maybe a sink. That's fine because as soon as I get back and live there, I'll be up the kitchen shop and sorting out a nice little kitchen area with a kinda breakfast counter to separate it a bit from the main living area. I will be very cheap indeed, and look to do it for 20,000-40,000 (including a western style oven for my Xmas turkey...).  :Smile: 

I'll probably be in Thailand for 2 or 3 days around the 28th of next month. I might even get there a day earlier and stay in Bkk for the night - I have things to buy, people to see, beer to drink, etc.

----------


## malcy

Pink ? Off white ?? Wild rice ??? ............ CORNFLOWER BLUE !! :ourrules:

----------


## Bettyboo

^I like it too, Malcy, but I'm not in complete control of the situation...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> I will be very cheap indeed, and look to do it for 20,000-40,000 (including a western style oven for my Xmas turkey...).


Good luck with that... :Smile:    A half decent oven will set you back  about 20K for starters, and they go a lot higher than that.   So that will leave you about 20K for everything else.   The wife's choice of hood with extractor fan cost that much....so there you go...you can have an oven and extractor fan with lights,  and continue to cook outside with the mozzies, flies and ants....on a 100 baht charcoal burner.... :Smile: 

I once cooked a small turkey in a cast iron "Dutch oven" over a fire.....I still have it laying around somewhere actually.  The Dutch oven that is....   If I felt like doing all this outward bound shit, I'd do it again, but I'll leave all that up to the new TD pioneers...... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Good luck with that... A half decent oven will set you back about 20K for starters, and they go a lot higher than that. So that will leave you about 20K for everything else. The wife's choice of hood with extractor fan cost that much....so there you go...you can have an oven and extractor fan with lights, and continue to cook outside with the mozzies, flies and ants....on a 100 baht charcoal burner....


I could make a Frankenstove for about 3 baht 25 satang (I'm sure to have some pink paint left over and some of the white with blue bathroom tiles!).  :Smile: 

I know that the kitchen may cost a little bit more, but I'm starting with a low price and will slowly, unwillingly move upwards if need be...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

You might want to go to an Index superstore and look at the Winner range of kitchens. They're not particularly well made and just about look OK, so should fit your place perfectly.

They're cheap too.

----------


## Roobarb

^^ Coincidentally that's the weekend I think we'll be arriving in Thailand and heading up to see what, if anything, has been going on at our place.  I guess the TD punters will be treated to a double bill of photographic updates early the following week.  

By another happy coincidence, the Tuesday following that weekend is actually the 1st of April.  I'd imagine that as they read this, some of the commentators here will now be dribbling in excited anticipation at the thought of the potential gifts this April Fools Day could now bringing them.

Well done on donning the trousers over the paint.  Being someone who tends sense rodent-like aromas in domestic victories though, I'm left wondering if dropping the pink was in return for you fronting the moolah for the pickup, or if more ominously it was a strategic loss so as to get you to drop your guard before a bigger issue hoves into view.

Have you seen the paint for the outside walls yet...?

Nice idea on the kitchen, much better to sort out things like this yourself.  Mine ended up as a bit of a dog's breakfast as we simply let the builder get on with it.

Thinking about it, perhaps Koman could send his kitchen guy over to do the formwork at your place?  It didn't look like he spent too much on doing his...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Mine ended up as a bit of a dog's breakfast...


Having just seen his post nipping in above mine, I'd perhaps better clarify: my kitchen did not end up looking like Marmite the Dog's breakfast, which I can only imagine is an exercise in moderation and refined taste...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> I'll be up the kitchen shop and sorting out a nice little kitchen area with a kinda breakfast counter to separate it a bit from the main living area. I will be very cheap indeed, and look to do it for 20,000-40,000 (including a western style oven for my Xmas turkey...). 
> 
> .


Being serious and helpful for a moment ... please .... Missy is an excellent cook and I'm supposed at some stage to do a deluxeyish kitchen . 
But for 2 months now she has been in LOS and she has been using one of those Halogen things . 

Don't know where that came from .

   I've seen them and never given them a thought . And remember she is fussy .... but she says it's wonderful and the cooking gets done in it now !!  Veggies - even duck !
About 2000 Bahties they are .

That's a cheap oven !


Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you, Wasp. I will have a look at that.

----------


## koman

I have one sitting in a storage locker in Canada.  I used it for about a year before moving to LOS.  They have been around for quite a while in the US/Canada/ 

  They are very useful gadgets and they do cook lots of things well, but they are no substitute for a real convection oven.  The cubic capacity is pretty limited and you certainly would not cook a Turkey in one, unless you chopped it up in bits and cooked it in stages.   

Good addition to any kitchen though....I may just invest in one so Frankie can have a little runt to sneer at when his big 65 litre oven is doing real oven stuff..... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> my kitchen did not end up looking like Marmite the Dog's breakfast, which I can only imagine is an exercise in moderation and refined taste...


You are spot on with your observations, as usual.

----------


## Bettyboo

Ooooooooo, look at all that pork! I want...

----------


## Wasp

> ....I may just invest in one so Frankie can have a little runt to sneer at when his big 65 litre oven is doing real oven stuff.....


Does this mean revisiting Francis to make another aperture ?

I think many folks would be pleased to see Francis enhanced .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> I think many folks would be pleased to see Francis enhanced .

----------


## Wasp

Is that a Photoshop job ?

It's horrible . Put me off my bacon sandwich .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

She's the artist formerly known as Frankie...

----------


## Bettyboo

You wanna see some pink?

----------


## lom

> You wanna see some pink?


It's not that bad, doesn't look very pink but more of kaki/sand colour.
You will need some bigger carpets though to cover the ugly floor tiles  :Smile:

----------


## malcy

Aww bit harsh Lom  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Lom lives on harsh!

I also reckon that the tiles look awful in that shot. But, I reckon that the light was bad, the pink is MUCH pinker, and the tiles are lighter and ok. I agree that the 'carpet' is a bit naff...  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> You will need some bigger carpets though to cover the ugly floor tiles


Are they floor tiles?

I thought that either the painter was incredibly messy or someone had vomited on the floor.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

LT, I aim to be back in 5 weeks, I was hoping to buy you a beer, but... 

At this rate, it's me, FP, and Roobarb if he's around. At least it'll be a cheap round, all the more baht for the new kitchen...  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> but...


C'Mon Betty. 

I thought you mentioned that your menopause was complete.  :Smile: 

A nice home you have created and if you and the missus loves it that's all that matters.

By the way I have done a heap of construction work of late adding about 100 square metres of living area on to our existing home  and the basic them is pink or there abouts.

I don't have the time to manage a thread at the moment so do you mind if I put some pics up here?

----------


## Bettyboo

^you are more then welcome to whack pictures up here, my friend. The more the merrier, the pinker the better...  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Tah very muck, much.

----------


## Dillinger

Do you let your Missus buy your clothes Betty ?




 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Only if she wants to, which she doesn't...

I've just received some new pics, very pink you'll be pleased to know. I'll upload them in a while. Imagine the pinkiest pink you can imagine, then make it more awfully pink - that's what we have...

----------


## Dillinger

Can you keep this thread going with all the interior design Betts ?, sofa, cushions, duvet cover, lamp shades, crockery etc. 

It's a great release :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm...

----------


## Bettyboo

Here is the MiL's bedroom. It's a horrible colour, I've told them not to have it in any room that I will be using...



Here is the same room, looking through the side window. She has a bathroom to the right.

----------


## Bettyboo

This is either bedroom 1 or the study. It is white-ish, but do I detect a suggestion of pink to this white or are my retinas still burning with a pink fire???



Here's a ceiling going up in the living room area.



Still wondering what they're gonna do with that beam...

----------


## Dillinger

Is that a pink ceiling ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is that a pink ceiling ?


I'm not sure, it does look light pinkish, but the little sister has a crap Samsung phone with a two bob camera, so hard to tell.

If you ever come to stay, then you'll be staying in that room (with or without the MiL, your choice...  :Smile: ) so you'll be able to see close hand...

----------


## Dillinger

That's going into withnall territory there Betts.betlenut bellend and all

----------


## Bettyboo

> That's going into withnall territory there Betts.betlenut bellend and all


Stoker has already booked the first two weeks in April, with the full MiL option...

----------


## Dillinger

Can we call her the Grelf

----------


## malcy

Is the mil the Thai Barbara Cartland by any chance ?

----------


## Bettyboo

Nope, sadly not. She's on a pic a few pages back, pink shirt standing next to the FiL's new pickup truck that I'm paying for...

----------


## malcy

Yes paid for a few pick up trucks my self over the years , the last one was to make the in-laws a bit more self sufficient but instead they let the various uncles in the village use it as a party bus , practically destroyed it but hey it's only hard earned money at least they had fun !

----------


## malcy

Couldn't find any with Barbara and a pickup truck but to be fair I didn't really bother .

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice, Malcy, nice...  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Here is the MiL's bedroom. It's a horrible colour


Why my Dear Betty have you taken inspiration from my FiL's bike ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ pink is popular in Thailand...

Here is the ceiling in the living room, nearly done.



The outside was being plastered today, painting in a couple of days then windows and doors being put on.

----------


## Bettyboo

Two pics of the bathroom - it's basic stuff. We have hot showers which will be taken from the Bkk place we rent, next week. Moving day is the 27th, and looks like most will be finished.





Simple stuff, but I don't care.  :Smile:  I'll likely be popping back to Thailand for a week at the end of next month, staying in the new house. Then, I probably won't get back there for more than a week or two over the next 24 months... Thus, the MiL and missus (she'll be with me probably a bit more than half the time) can live there, and if I do so in a couple of years then I'll sort out the bathroom, kitchen and an extension area.

It is what it is: a basic little country style house. Comfortably, but not luxury. I have nearly completed my obligation of a house and pickup - my life is mine once again (once I've completed paying for it all...).  :Smile:

----------


## malcy

Coming together nicely BB .

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks Malcy. Lots to be improved upon if and when, but it is nearly finished; kinda present and correct(ish)...

----------


## bankao dreamer

> It is what it is: a basic little country style house.


Call it Cuprinol " It does exactly what it says on the tin "  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You mean its stained a shit colour ?

----------


## bankao dreamer

^  :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

Please don't encourage him, BD...  :Smile: 

OK, the little basic bathrooms are completed (more or less). Actually, I'm happy enough with them, we'll add hot showers next week, but pretty much leave them as is until I start to live there. There are fine, basic, quite nice little bathrooms. They really are very easy to bring together; the same for all the house really - now I've seen it done once, I'd be able to partake in the design/build/management well in future (maybe...). I'd kinda like to do a house in future, but be more hands on.

----------


## Bettyboo

Some simple light switches going into the MiL's bedroom:



Some simple light switches for bedroom 1:



The lounge/small kitchen area ceiling is up. Will be needing a bit of paint, a bit of plumbing and a bit of lecci. Then windows and doors in.





The wife is planning to move in on the 27th, three days time, the movers are primed, maybe...

----------


## Dillinger

Only one toilet on show ? Have you give the mil a squat shitter you're hiding ? :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

No, but she has a 'proper'toilet too, so you'll be alright mate - probably won't need to come out of the pink room for several days at a time...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

You've said all along that this is to be a simple straightforward tidy basic house .

And it is what you say . But then you look at the way many Thais have to live and this simple house looks like they won a Lottery .

Building a decent home for the in-laws is accepted as an obligation for the farang ..... but I've seen the obligation running away into stupidity twice at least .

4.2 million spent on a flash house which the Thais just didn't want at all !
Great for a Swedish guy maybe but totally alien and wasted on the thai in-laws .

Like having a Thai family who would love a decent used pick-up costing 300 000 and you go and buy them an Audi TT costing 2 million !

This is a sweet little place Betty .

You've done well by the in-laws .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks, Wasp. It is what it is, and I'm happy enough with it. Actually, stuff like cutting conduit into the walls and luxury bathrooms, while it's nice and worth doing, are things that in Thailand, where everything is likely to be bodged, just isn't worth it for me. I'd rather have an easy place that can be fixed when needed and evolved to become more homely over time...

----------


## Wasp

It's good .

It's good Betts .

Some people mean well but really they are inflicting their own tastes onto people who are very comfortable in their basic wants .

Missy has been to Paris and she hated it . She has eaten quite nicely in London and it was uncomfortable .

She's happiest eating Sookee surrounded by her friends in Thailand . Always says " eat alonely food maii alloi ".  So you've done right .

............ plus you have all the fun when you decide to spend more time there and expand the place !!



Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

You make some good points there Wasp. In the UK its considered shrewd to buy the worst property in the nicest cul de sac, crescent etc. There must be some element of jealousy that those living in the tree next door feel, akin to all the kids at the local mom and pop shop express from their parents with screams of farang get us an ice loll

----------


## Wasp

> You make some good points there Wasp. In the UK its considered shrewd to buy the worst property in the nicest cul de sac, crescent etc. There must be some element of jealousy that those living in the tree next door feel, akin to all the kids at the local mom and pop shop express from their parents with screams of farang get us an ice loll


Actually Dill I wonder about that a lot .

People who win the Lottery in the UK often cannot stay in their home area even if they want to .  Their wealth suddenly kind of rubs others noses into your own comparative poverty .

A comedian here who made millions said he could never take his Rolls Royce back to his home town because people would drag their keys along the car . 

Not so much out of jealousy . More out of having their own lack of success shown up even more .

I think Thais are not really like that ....... but it's got to be discomfiting to see people of your own kind suddenly living a " hi-so " life just because a farang has come onto the scene .

Imagine how bad it would actually be if you took an ordinary poorish Thai family and gave them Roobarb's house !!


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

.
................  and staying on that theme .

I spent my Bahts improving Missy's home .

And on furniture too ....... but you can't change the heart . So when she wanted Sookee this is how they still wanted it to be ---



Sookee .... Whisky / Soda / Ice ........ Coca Cola ........Dominoes ........ and friends ! THAT'S happiness !!



W

----------


## Loombucket

> The wife is planning to move in on the 27th, three days time, the movers are primed, maybe...


Best of luck with that Betty! I can see that the crew have done a reasonable job. Maybe you can fit a few bits of tin over those empty windows!  :Smile:

----------


## koman

A lot of what is said about the "Thai's" and what they like/want etc...seems to assume that all Thai's are the same.   They are not the same,  any more than farang's are the same.   It's quite true that some of them are content to live in very basic surroundings....even total shit holes; but there are also those who have the more normal human desire to improve their lives and circumstances, and do adapt well to better houses,  nice cars and other things that raise the general standard of living.

I've lived in, and spent time in quite a few countries and have found that people everywhere are pretty much the same in this regard; but there are always those who lack any kind of ambition or desire to rise above the dirt floor.   If they are truly content with that, let them alone to enjoy their version of life....but the rest will move upwards and onwards if given half a chance to do so.   That's basically why we moved out of the caves, invented the wheel and other progressive shit..... :Smile:  

Some of the structures featured in TD's construction section are quite basic, but they are in most cases, vast improvements over what a large part of the local population call home.  

  There is also a big difference between building something for the MIL or other village dwellers to live in, and building a permanent home for yourself to live in full time....and especially if you have been used to living in nice homes for all or most of your life.

I for one have had more than enough of this village living bullshit.   The wife's village house is probably the nicest one in the village or certainly one of the nicest...but it's still pretty basic, dusty, noisy and generally uninhabitable in the long term,  for anyone who enjoys the trappings of civilization.  She knows that,  but it's all she could afford at the time, just like all the rest of the folks around here.   

In the last few years, this village is seeing an exodus of families who have managed to earn enough to start moving out and building a much better house away from the actual village on a decent sized piece of ground where they don't have to listen to the neighbours farting and clearing the snott of their sinuses all day.   A few have remained and build new houses in the village if they happen to have a big enough piece of land.   Some others have upgraded their homes as best they can.....and the rest just sit there in the same squalor they have always "enjoyed".

  Again, this is the  natural bifurcation that takes place between those who want to move ahead and find ways to do so, as opposed to those who don't or can't.

----------


## Roobarb

> ...living a " hi-so " life...





> Imagine how bad it would actually be if you took an ordinary poorish Thai family and gave them Roobarb's house !!


 :rofl: 

I think the only 'so' who would feel comfortable living in my place would perhaps be those who are normally a little high on Lao Khao.

----------


## Bettyboo

> there are also those who have the more normal human desire to improve their lives and circumstances


This is heavily conventional, and I wouldn't agree with or feel comfortable with your choice of words.




> There is also a big difference between building something for the MIL or other village dwellers to live in, and building a permanent home for yourself to live in full time....and especially if you have been used to living in nice homes for all or most of your life.


This is true. In my case, I might live in the house one day, but that's pretty unlikely. More likely to stay there for a week or two in a year - I'd probably still prefer to be in Bkk, if Thailand at all.




> I for one have had more than enough of this village living bullshit.


I don't know. I haven't done it, and the thought of living basically in rural Thailand is not one I like...




> Again, this is the natural bifurcation that takes place between those who want to move ahead and find ways to do so, as opposed to those who don't or can't.


I find this discoursal tone uncomfortable because it presumes (and is framed by) those who consider themselves, their lives and their things superior. A lot of this is total bollox. My phone is superior to others, to the bloke on the farm that uses his landline, etc, but once we start thinking this is a human need or differentiates us from others that don't have it then something has gone very wrong with the world, imho...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I had a panic this morning: Bum Gungate!

Look at this picture, do you see anything missing?





So, I got onto the little boss, a bit of tooing and froing because she didn't know what 'bumgun' meant, but once explained, info checked with the builder..., good news: the bum guns are in! I've told them to turn the pressure up to maximum...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Phew, good catch there Betty!

No flies on Bettyboo...  or should that be no bottypoo on Bettyboo, which would obviously serve to attract the flies and, um, where am I going with this?

Here's a pic from the net showing what may have resulted from the omission (oddly enough the wording on the picture seems vaguely appropriate too as I don't think they use these things down under):



Good powerful bumgun.  Well done!

----------


## koman

> I find this discoursal tone uncomfortable because it presumes (and is framed by) those who consider themselves, their lives and their things superior. A lot of this is total bollox. My phone is superior to others, to the bloke on the farm that uses his landline, etc, but once we start thinking this is a human need or differentiates us from others that don't have it then something has gone very wrong with the world, imho


Bullshit BB....it has nothing to do with "need" it has to do with "desire" or "want".   It really does not have anything to do with being "superior" either......it's just wanting something better....as in, more comfortable, more pleasant,  more healthy, and something that gives some sense of accomplishment in life.     

  I'm not suggesting that any of these things is  _superio_r to the other,...or at least not in the way that the word "superior" is frequently used.  It's just different, usually in a good way.    Are we  supposed to feel bad about wanting a better material standard of living, and trying to achieve it?.  

  Should we all live in shacks because living in a nice house is going to make some other people feel "inferior"    I don't think people who live in really really  big expensive houses are _superio_r....they just had more money. and different taste;....good for them.    I would not build such a house myself because it's just not what I would want,  or need, but for someone who does get off on such things, why not, if they can afford it?   





> Originally Posted by koman  there are also those who have the more normal human desire to improve their lives and circumstances  
> 
>   This is heavily conventional, and I wouldn't agree with or feel comfortable with your choice of words.


What is wrong with saying "more normal"....I would seem to me to be more "normal" to want a better life and to improve things,  than to just stay the same.    I bet about 90% of the human race would agree with that......that is why it is more "normal".    Only guilt ridden white spoon fed liberals from places like San Francisco go around wringing their hands and talking such nonsense.....get a grip FFS...this construction thing is getting to you.  ... or are you just trying to divert attention away from all that pinkness...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

:Smile:  Here we go; beauty is beauty.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Bullshit BB....it has nothing to do with "need" it has to do with "desire" or "want". It really does not have anything to do with being "superior" either......it's just wanting something better....as in, more comfortable, more pleasant, more healthy, and something that gives some sense of accomplishment in life. 
> 
> I'm not suggesting that any of these things is superior to the other,...or at least not in the way that the word "superior" is frequently used. It's just different, usually in a good way. Are we supposed to feel bad about wanting a better material standard of living, and trying to achieve it?. 
> 
> Should we all live in shacks because living in a nice house is going to make some other people feel "inferior" I don't think people who live in really really big expensive houses are superior....they just had more money. and different taste;....good for them. I would not build such a house myself because it's just not what I would want, or need, but for someone who does get off on such things, why not, if they can afford it?


Hyperbole. The point is that we have become insane, and the presumption that we should strive for more is marketing bullshit. 

When you are relating things about yourself, that's fine; you can have all the wants and desires you like. But, when it includes others who may be 'less normal', 'less aspirational', etc, to you then it is not fine because you are forcing your western values on others... This is most normal of our American friends who move into the village and build a 5 million+ palace. It is entirely up to them, but it seems rather perverted to me - leaving your own culture for another but trying to superimpose your first culture's values upon the new culture... Just sayin...




> What is wrong with saying "more normal"


It presumes that 'normal' is somehow less... It means that you have fallen under the marketingman's spell. It's marketingman speech...

BTW, I'm growing to like the pink more and more. If there's any paint left over than I may repaint my bedroom with it...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> It presumes that 'normal' is somehow less... It means that you have fallen under the marketingman's spell. It's marketingman speech...


Sorry BB, but the marketers have failed miserably with me.  I'm still using a cheap Nokia cell phone I bought six years ago....and I generally don't respond to marketing at all.   Now, how can "normal" mean "less"........ it just means (in the context of what I'm saying,  that most people feel the desire to have a better life which includes a better material standard of living.....which is a  perfectly "normal" thing to want.   

I hope you don't try to pass this kind of anti progress, anti-establishment, ass-backwards,  far left bullshit off on the young,  do you?  .... :Smile: 

.....and yes....I would definitely go with that pink..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

> Now, how can "normal" mean "less"


I didn't say that. I said that using the term 'more normal' in the way you did, meant that folks who are 'normal' are thus presumed to be less - it needs to cite back to the original context.

& yes, I do tell the young to always challenge conventions and not to blindly believe anybody, especially if those 'anybodies' are making money out of it... I also tell them that they should accept others, even if they have a cheaper phone, but not if they are Frankenstinian...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> I also tell them that they should accept others, even if they have a cheaper phone


Very commendable.....I especially accept people with cheap phones and avoid those twats who sit around playing with and flaunting their smart phones and tablet stuff....and getting into a panic if they find out a new model has been released that they don't have yet.   At least we can agree on that.....I think.... :Confused: 






> but not if they are Frankenstinian


This is the kind of thing that make me think you are destined to become a ward of the state one day........ :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^the sooner the better, to be honest - I could do with a long rest...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

........

----------


## Bettyboo

Nope, it's deeper than that, Wasp. Koman has long held resentment against my Frankenkitchen comments, and I am a bit sensitive against pink, so this has been brewing...  :Smile: 

But, unlike the current Thai political crisis, we have both backed down before lobbing grenades...

----------


## koman

[QUOTE="Bettyboo"]. Koman has long held resentment against my Frankenkitchen comments[/QUOTE

.....on the contrary, you have done more to bring him fame and fortune than any high profile New York city PR agency could have managed.

   The very name Frankie is rapidly becoming synonymous with kitchen design excellence around the world....and his colours will be on every fashion designers drawing board by the end of this summer.    Thank you BB... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

She does wear nice colours, tis true...

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Wasp

Now gentlemen ........ my few words started all this .

But you are friends - remember ?

And koman - a clearly erudite man - I think you have got completely the wrong take on what I was saying .

My mum ..... if she would have let me ..... I would have moved her down to Guildford where two of her daughters live and I'm not far away . Mainly because it's a far nicer area than where she was living . 
Where she was living was OK during the day but you didn't go out after about 6 o' clock because there were gangs .

And that's not the situation in Guildford .

She didn't want to come . 

She just wanted a better fridge and Hoover . Just some improvement but not giant steps .

Missy's grandparents don't want anything at all changed . But they are old and the tiniest change disturbs them badly . Grandma cried and cried when Missy cut down one tree .

Missy's dad is not so old and he was happy to see the home improved , cleaned , a pick-up truck , a strimmer , some life security . But he doesn't want to move away from the ' village ' . He doesn't .

And MISSY ................ who has been to Paris , Venice , London , Amsterdam , Heidelberg .   Does NOT want to move away from the village . She doesn't !   She's been on a boat down the Grand Canal and she has eaten at an open-air restaurant in Verona and she's happier eating Sookee back in the village .  And she's not old . She's in her 30's .

This is NOT a myth . It's not a myth to be saying that people value their village life and their friendships above materialism . 

Now it's true that no-one wants to stay down on the lowest rungs ..... but it's also a generational thing .  As in the West it's the younger ones who desperately aspire for the smartphones and ipads . Missy's daughter is doing that now . And the other daughters around here are drifting away to Pattaya , Bangkok and Phuket in search of jobs , discos , farangs , money ......... and even sometimes education .But mostly money ... and gadgets.

Missy is very content in a village life setting and would be appalled at the idea of Bangkok life or Western living - total contrasting with the daughter's hopes to get into the army and escape from Issaan . In just one generational step it is turning upside down . But I think you're wrong to think that everyone naturally wants such big step-changes .

Gradual steps seem to be more desirable .Shaa - Shaa as they say .


Missy - bless her soul - still loves to go to the Buddha festivals and throw darts at balloons. As does her father and even the Grandparents.

But not the 16 year old daughter . 



Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

> I especially accept people with cheap phones and avoid those twats who sit around playing with and flaunting their smart phones


Wait til Betty gets a load of this  :Smile: 



Sony Xperia Z2 Sirius specs, price and release date: everything we know Review | Stuff

----------


## koman

> But I think you're wrong to think that everyone naturally wants such big step-changes .


Sigh......where did I ever say anything like that?   I though I'd gone to considerable lengths to make it plain that everyone does not want those things.....

Here again is the first paragraph of my post on the subject:

"A lot of what is said about the "Thai's" and what they like/want etc...seems to assume that all Thai's are the same. *They are not the same*, any more than farang's are the same.

 It's quite true that* some of them are content to live in very basic surroundings.*...even total shit holes; *but there are also those who have the more normal human desire to improve their lives and circumstances*, and do adapt well to better houses, nice cars and other things that raise the general standard of living."

So what is there in THAT statement that would make anyone think I believed all Thai's wanted big changes in their lives.

You have in fact just confirmed what I was saying.  ie.  Some of them just want to stay the way they are.....and other want to move to BKK, Pattaya  or for all I know bloody Grimsby....to get rich and decadent.

BB got all heated up over my use of the word normal.....or "more normal".    Perhaps it was not the best choice of words but I'm not sure how else to say it....in a way that would satisfy those who revel in pink...... :Smile:     I suppose it would be more PC to say "more common".....but PC is not one of my strongest points.....

----------


## Wasp

> I for one have had more than enough of this village living bullshit.   .


Now admit it koman .  You're in a very tetchy mood .

You write loads and loads of true stuff . Loads . It's just that one little sentence there ^ that I find is against my experience in Issaan .

It's a limited amount of experience that's true. And I hesitate at the thought of spending lengthy times there . 
Though I enjoy the place .

But I can't agree with the " village living bullshit " .

All those stabs at Frankie didn't get you as upset as this !!!



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> Wait til Betty gets a load of this




Bloody hell, I think I've just cum...

(Actually, even though the missus wants an iPhone 5s, I'm gonna buy her a Sony Xperia Z1 compact...  :Smile: )

I'd like to add that I fully support Wasp's and Koman's point of view, but not so much my own...  :Smile:  I'd like you all to share a picture with me, in solidarity. This is what beauty is about gentlemen:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> I for one have had more than enough of this village living bullshit.   .
> 
> 
> Now admit it koman .  You're in a very tetchy mood .
> 
> You write loads and loads of true stuff . Loads . It's just that one little sentence there ^ that I find is against my experience in Issaan .
> ...


I have a fair amount of village living under my belt including the current sentence of 8 months,  and climbing......it's bullshit plain and simple.  Even my wife who was born and raised here thinks it's bullshit and is just as impatient to move as I am.....so rationalize it all you want....it's still bullshit.... :Smile: ..

...and just for the record, I'm not in the least upset. I'm just telling it like it is...from my perspective and experiences here.


Once again it confirms what I was saying.   Thai's are not all the same and they don't want the same things. 

  We are not the same either, and some farangs do manage to live in the Isaan villages and convince themselves that they are having some kind of halcyon existence.   one thing you will find in Thailand is loads of farangs in a total state of numbness and denial. 

   I like nice surroundings, air conditioned rooms, spotless kitchens with proper cooking facilities,  good furniture,  and a well stocked liquor cabinet and wine collection.   This excludes me from being convinced that I'm living the aforementioned halcyon existence....especially when I'm fending off soi dogs, swatting flies, dousing myself in mosquito repellent and listing to the village vocalists howling murlam songs at 5am.    I like many of the village people, I just don't want to be like them or live cheek to cheek with them.   

I must have read similar discussions on these forums a thousand times over the last ten years or so.....and I've lived amongst the Thai's for six years now....so there is nothing new here.    

Oh...and I enjoy a lot of things in Thailand too.  It just happens that living 3 meters away from a house full of fairly boisterous Thai villagers is not one of them.....nor is the constant cloud of dust from the road outside...or the dawn racket, or the inbred drunks, or the cock fighting on  Sunday morning, or the 9 years olds tearing up and down on motorbikes with the front wheel five feet off the ground....and all of the generally retarded shit that goes on when you are around long enough to see it.   

 You can adapt to all of this if you have a real desire to live in such chaos. ...but most farangs do not last long in this environment and usually gravitate back to the city after the novelty has worn off, or in some cases such as my own, they build a comfortable home well away from the maelstrom.  This is a good compromise IMO...you can still have a bit of "country living" without the horrors of the village right in your face day and night.   ....Any idealistic notions about the simple village life faded right out for me about 7 months ago...and as I said...I've been stuck here for eight;    developing a site and building..... :Confused:  



"I hesitate at the thought of spending lengthy times there . 
Though I enjoy the place "

Your own words hit the nail.....pay close attention to this thought ..... there are many things that can be enjoyed for short periods of time,  but after a while become unbearable for most ..... :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> .....so rationalize it all you want....it's still bullshit......
> 
> and some farangs do manage to live in the Isaan villages and convince themselves that they are having some kind of halcyon existence





I have never said it's a " halcyon " existence .

If I had been asked to name a person who will use exaggeration and swearing to make a point ............... I would never have named you koman !!! 
You're being very naughty .



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

............ and Betty .

I just found your photo of the gorgeous Monica Belluci in an article asking who is more beautiful . Catherine Zeta Jones or Monica Belluci .

And my answer is ...............





Valentina D'Agostino .


Much more interesting than Thai village life .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^Nice, but no Monica Bellucci.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Here are some lecci points and light switches for you. The lecci is nicely high up on the wall for convenience, and high quality stuff so we don't get electrocuted (to death...  :Smile: ). Or not.

Here's one of the bedroom; nice white paint, beautifully tiled en suite to the left, and the nice pinkly painted study at the rear:



I think these are bedroom one lecci points - nice and high up, and in the corner for extra convenience...  :Smile: 



This is the study (note the pleasant pink tones which I;m starting to like a lot...) looking into bedroom 1 at the front of the house. I don't even mind the bathroom floor tiles...



Lastly, another pink room, the MiL's bedroom, looking into her en suite bathroom.



Basically, the missus will move there in 2 days, and I've told her to check what lecci and light points she wants, plumbing outlets, etc, and tell them to add extra/change to her requirements - more is better than fewer. This is one of the benefits of her moving in while they're still there and finishing off for a week or so; the missus will make their lives miserable, just like she has done to me over the last 11 or 12 years...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Here are a couple of shots of the living room lights. Horrible bloody fluorescent ones that'll be changed to nice gentle dimmer style lights the minute I actually start living there! Just fine for the inlaws though... 



Here's a closer look. Nice high ceilings (not that you can see in this shot...).



The ceiling fan to go up in a few days - big one for the living room, not sure if they have them for the other rooms or not. Missus doesn't like them, but I do... A nice ceiling fan while watching TV or relaxing in bed while the missus gives me a little massage...

----------


## Bettyboo

Last shot of the day - the outside has been rendered, and the first coat of exterior paint is going on. Not the worst colour. At the start, the missus wanted a blue roof and pink exterior, so this pale yellow with a red roof is a bit of a result. I can also see what is probably the front door; that looks ok too...



So, all steam ahead. The missus moves in the day after tomorrow, then it's finishing off with her taking better pictures to send me and inhouse to get the Somchais to tart up and put in all the little extra bits and pieces that you need to live more easily.  They would've had it easier to finish and bugger off before she moves in; I like it this way...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Betty - I think it's all turning out tremendously well.  

OK, the pink interior paint wouldn't be my first choice - nor would the ceiling lights, but they are just details and as you point out this sort of thing is really no effort to change if or when you want to.

I think the outside yellow paint looks great.  From memory Nigel's was a similar sort of exterior wall/roof colour combination.

All in all it's going to be a decent little place to allow you to hole up in NN for a few weeks each year in your own place rather than having to kip at the in-laws.  In that it therefore achieves what you wanted.  It's going to be finished by the time you get back to Thailand (which counts as being on time) and, other than the trifling matter of a new pickup truck, it seems to have come in around budget too.  

There's a lot to be proud of.

----------


## BKKBILL

Looks good Betty stay where you are and let the misses finish it. Fine thinking I'd say.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Betty - I think it's all turning out tremendously well.


Thank you, although 'tremendously' might be going too far. I look at the nicer, better quality builds like yours and Koman's and feel a bit bad, but then I consider that this was a cheap and cheerful effort with limited control/input from me, other than the initial plans, and it could have been a lot worse. They have basically built a house that was close to my intention. &, always a bonus, we haven't gone over budget, I think the total cost was between 650,000. I gave the missus 100,000 more for bits and pieces, some might have good on landfill and moving costs, etc. So, the total damage, all in, was just under 750,000 - but that was for quite a bit more than just the house build. I think the removals van from Bkk was about 10,000 baht (a large 6 wheeler to do everything in one run, including 3 men to do all the moving...).




> OK, the pink interior paint wouldn't be my first choice - nor would the ceiling lights, but they are just details and as you point out this sort of thing is really no effort to change if or when you want to.


Yeah, agreed, not nice - horrible lights... I will change them though. Actually, a few things not quite right is fine because it'll give me bits to do when I have free time; I'm quite looking forward to doing little odd jobs meself.




> I think the outside yellow paint looks great.


Much better than I thought it'd look. Haven't seen the completed whole house shots yet, but I reckon it'll look exactly like what I thought. 




> All in all it's going to be a decent little place to allow you to hole up in NN for a few weeks each year in your own place rather than having to kip at the in-laws. In that it therefore achieves what you wanted. It's going to be finished by the time you get back to Thailand (which counts as being on time) and, other than the trifling matter of a new pickup truck, it seems to have come in around budget too.


Indeed. I kinda just left them to it, and they didn't seem to majorly fuk anything up!  :Smile: 

On budget, Roobarb, ON budget.




> Looks good Betty stay where you are and let the misses finish it. Fine thinking I'd say.


Thank you BkkBill. Yeah, the whole idea of me not getting too much stress, not even helping with the moving from Bkk to the new house, is a bit of a result...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I look at the nicer, better quality builds like yours and Koman's


 :rofl:  

Koman's obviously really pissed you off today...  He'll be understandably ratty when he reads you saying my place is of a similar sort of quality as his.  

Mine's just another village build, basically it's a scaled up version of what you've done.




> I'm quite looking forward to doing little odd jobs meself.


Yup, likewise at mine.  There's stuff all else to do up there so it means I can potter about gently fixing/breaking things.  A perfect house would mean that I'd be far more likely to be expected to get involved in the day-to-day intrigues of village life instead.  




> On budget, Roobarb, ON budget.


Yes, of course  :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

On budget, always a bonus.

----------


## Dillinger

> I look at the nicer, better quality builds like yours and Koman's and feel a bit bad, but then I consider that this was a cheap and cheerful effort with limited control/input from me, other than the initial plans, and it could have been a lot worse


I know I have a laugh and a joke Betty but you have done well there mate, for a cheaper price than a new car back home too. You have a nice little retreat and not too far from Bangkok either. OK it's pink, but it's a passionate colour. 

Any chance of you measuring up the m.i.l's bathroom sink  with her elbows ? I've had a rift

----------


## Wasp

....... and it's almost good enough ( not quite yet - but almost ) to replace your well-known photo in the Gallery !

I need a shot from the same angle so we can compare the product with the model .



Wasp

----------


## koman

> Yeah, agreed, not nice - horrible lights.


You will feel a lot better when I post a pic of the light the wife picked out for the spare bedroom.....if I can ever get the electrical crew to come back and get the  goddam installation finished.   

All joking aside, I think the place looks very nice and very good value for the money you spent. 

  I think that I too will come in on budget unless they shaft me on the front gate  and wall costs,  which seem to be spiralling out of control recently.... :Confused:

----------


## Makmak456

Very nice, I am doing the same thing, sorta.......
Mark

----------


## biff

The house is looking great Bettyboo, 
here is a link to somebody's build, claiming to build for 300,000 baht,

new 300,000baht house : General Udon Thani Forum

----------


## Roobarb

^ Biff, the thread you linked does eventually go on to say that the initial 300k price the builder gave was a bit of an misunderstanding and that the finished price for that house would be about Baht 600k.  

Betty has stuck a better roof on his and probably not skimped quite as much as the builder of the other house, so I reckon he and his in-laws have done well to bring his in at around Baht 650k - plus a pickup truck, smartphone etc etc.

----------


## Bettyboo

> He'll be understandably ratty when he reads you saying my place is of a similar sort of quality as his. 
> 
> Mine's just another village build, basically it's a scaled up version of what you've done.


That's not true. You've both invested a lot more time and effort, and it has paid dividends. Koman employed the business manager aswellas being onsite and knowing what he wanted - going for quality at sensible prices. I think this is the best route to go because he has a great place at a good price. You, being a top architect, had a vision, raped half the local villages of their heritage and substance then set about building a place with some exceptional features. Both are top builds, imho.




> get involved in the day-to-day intrigues of village life instead.


I think the three of us would agree that we don't want to be doing that...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> On budget, always a bonus.


 :Smile: 

Although, there wasn't really any other option for them because I made it clear at all stages that no more money would be forthcoming... I've been willing to spend 2 years (it'll end up being 30 months) of my time and effort to build the house; that's justifiable to me, considering the benefits to the 'family', and thus reduced stress upon meself over time.




> done well there mate, for a cheaper price than a new car back home too. You have a nice little retreat and not too far from Bangkok either.


Thank you, and that's kinda the point. Me Honda City was 644,000 baht, that's 12,000 pounds; the house cost the same - I've spent that on the piss per year during my partying years, so in that relief, there's a basic storage facility for me, also a place to stay, long, medium or short term as I wish, the FiL is happy because they get a little bit extra status in the local area (without looking like a rich foreigner has moved in to be raped by all and sundry; which I'm very conscious of not offering up that image!), the MiL has her own place to live that's close to her family and where she grew up, the stress of looking after the MiL that the wife has is reduced many fold because she now has the  family support network, the missus feels happy because she has a house and 'she' has bought her dad a nice(ish) pickup. All is well.

Plus, if it all goes sour, then I haven't really lost much, but I have given a group that have been decent to me for over 11 years, something of value to them.

----------


## Bettyboo

> and it's almost good enough ( not quite yet - but almost ) to replace your well-known photo in the Gallery !


I like that original pic; it's my differentiation factor...  :Smile: 

The FiL has basically put a house together exactly as per his machete and bamboo effort! I'll ask the wife, over the next week, to do a pic that's parallel, so that we can lump the 2 together and bask in the glory.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> You will feel a lot better when I post a pic of the light the wife picked out for the spare bedroom.....if I can ever get the electrical crew to come back and get the goddam installation finished.


Lights are quite an issue, and do need to be well thought out. It's not that expensive to have nice, suitable lights. But, you bring up the issue of incomplete work; it's a potential nightmare ecause once they stop you just don't know if they'll ever return (as per Roobarb's glazier).




> All joking aside, I think the place looks very nice and very good value for the money you spent.


I'm quite happy with the finishing. It's obviously cheap and cheerful lecci, plumbing, lights, etc, but they seem to have made some effort to make it look ok; there's not paint splashes everywhere or wonky doorframes, etc. OK, the tiling between the lounge and bedrooms could have been better, but overall, from what I've seen, it could have been worse. Most of the places I rented in Bkk were a lot worse; I asked the FiL to pay attention in this area and just keep the lazy Somchais onside, and it looks like he has.




> I think that I too will come in on budget unless they shaft me on the front gate and wall costs, which seem to be spiralling out of control recently...


Walls are bloody expensive, and you did something out of the norm, so costs can increase. Nice wall though.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Very nice, I am doing the same thing, sorta.......
> Mark


Thanks, Mark. Good luck with your build. The comstruction threads on here are good because you can see the little mistakes we've made or where problems arise and try to manage your own build better.




> The house is looking great Bettyboo, 
> here is a link to somebody's build, claiming to build for 300,000 baht,


Thanks, Biff. It has been completed in quite a short space of time too. &, never seemed to be more than 2 or 3 workers onsite. A simple build is indeed pretty simple.

300,000 would be good going. I've seen other builds similar to mine where folks have claimed 450,000, but they didn't add all the costs in.

I'd say, knowing what I know now, if I wanted to take on all the stress and micromanage then I could get a place the same as mine built for 100,000 less, and with a few better bits n pieces. But, I'd lose 3 months of salary, so it just would not be worth it... Never mind all the stress and arguments with inlaws, etc...




> Betty has stuck a better roof on his and probably not skimped quite as much as the builder of the other house, so I reckon he and his in-laws have done well to bring his in at around Baht 650k - plus a pickup truck, smartphone etc etc.


The builders have skimped, look at the pathetic little sinks in the bathroom for example. But, the labour quality has been ok. I'm happy with my money/effort to return ratio.  :Smile: 

The smartphone was the missus' idea (and came out of the 100,000 I sent her, so is in the 'bits n bobs' list) because it gave the little sister something nice, and helped me by sending regular pics. The little sis did quite well with the pics. The phone was 5,500 baht, plus a few hundred per month for 3G.

The pickup is a bit of a fuker really because I wanted my bills, in about 15 months, basically car and house loan payments, to end. The pickup has: 1) given me another burden; 2) extended my bloody debt period. But, the FiL has done a lot of work looking after the housebuild, and he will be doing even more work looking after the MiL (as well as his own wife who lives with him 50 metres away...  :Sad:  ) and my 2 cats, so it's worth keeping him sweet. He has always been very good to me, gave us this land (I think it's between 3 and 4.5 rai in total, can't remember), for example.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thank goodness electricity doesn't need earthing in Thailand. Does your water run uphill too?

----------


## Bettyboo

^more than likely...  :Smile: 

The missus will be there tomorrow to tell them what to change; everything will be just fine.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> He has always been very good to me, gave us this land (I think it's between 3 and 4.5 rai in total, can't remember), for example.


Can't grumble at that mate, worth the cost of the pick up itself.

----------


## Bettyboo

Some more shots, I think these are on the missus' cameraphone, so slightly better quality.

A bathroom shot first, looking forward towards the mother's bedroom, and to the right into the living room area - this is the MiL's bathroom, but can also be accessed by visitors without having to go through the bedroom.



This is the mother's bedroom door, I think all the bedroom doors are like this - ok, nothing special, but nice enough.



This is the space at the back right of the house, the little kitchen area. You can see the MiL's bathroom to the right, that door is laid back a bit from the lounge, so you don't walk directly from the main lounge area into the toilet - that's quite good.

Probably the fridge and washing m/c, stuff like that will go in this little space. We will develop an outside kitchen/utility area in time...  :Smile: 



This is looking from around the front door area towards the study/bedroom 3 and the famous tiled area! The tiles don't look so bad from here.

The main room is quite spacious, around 20 feet by 11 feet? The high ceilings can be seen in this pic - the hope is to be cool enough just to have a ceiling fan in this large(ish) space. I think the floor tiles and wall colour looks fine.

----------


## Bettyboo

& here we have Somchai's Revenge - I knew it was too good to last.

Orange borders???  :Sad:  Oh my Lordy.

Looking into the kitchen area:



Here's a better shot without the scaffolding. Like it? I don't...

Looking across the back (on the left, this'll be an extension one day for the kitchen/utility area and a master bedroom):



This is looking across the back; looks like they're gonna lay some more concrete for a path. Although, it looks quite wide, so maybe this would be ok, depending what they do, to put a little roof structure and have a temporaryish outside kitchen/utility area?



It also looks like there's gonna be more colour at the bottom border; maybe there's some pink paint left over...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

If they whack a decent concrete slab on the back and tile it then that could save me money and be an outdoor kitchen/utility area straight away - maybe this is good...

----------


## koman

> If they whack a decent concrete slab on the back and tile it then that could save me money and be an outdoor kitchen/utility area straight away - maybe this is good...


Indeed; nothing like cooking outside on a concrete slap under the overhang.....it's the first choice of cordon bleu  chef's everywhere... :Smile:    Will you be lighting it with flaming torches of reeds dipped in pitch?  .... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Indeed; nothing like cooking outside on a concrete slap under the overhang.....it's the first choice of cordon bleu chef's everywhere... Will you be lighting it with flaming torches of reeds dipped in pitch?


The wife is an excellent cook, and she wants an outside kitchen... Just sayin...  :Smile: 

Now, Koman didn't take the opportunity to attack the orange, so maybe it isn't that bad...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

when we are in Thailand ,we spend most of our time outside, who wants to sit inside looking at walls when you can be outside looking beautiful trees and sky? Even though we have a proper kitchen inside, it is rarely used. The ladies are always cooking outside in a 3x3 m covered area, match like you have in front of your house, If I knew then what I know now, I would have made it bigger.
This Is a house we build about 7 years ago for my wifes sister to live in ,and for as to have a place to stay in while visiting in Thailand. In designing the next house we will build , next door to this one, I took this in to account, It will be a two story house , with half of the downstairs open,
I would suggest the same to Bettyboo, If you can , have them make concrete slab outside as big as possible, even if much of it is not under the overhung. You can very easily make a cover for it later on, , and put at least,an electric outlet in that area. I did not put one in my covered area and I always regretted it, had to run an extension cord for my radio and fan.. If I was not building our next house soon I would have an electrician run a couple of outlets there.

Your house looks great, and I am sure you will be very happy there, We did build the big house in Florida, and we hate it, we really only use our bedroom, kitchen and living room, everything else is really wasted space we rarely see. and all the fancy countertops and bathrooms, a pain in the ass to clean.  
Next house everything designed utilitarian, with two things in mind, easy of maintenance, and comfort.
Once again Love your house. :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> The high ceilings can be seen in this pic


Gosh, I like the ceiling height.  Judging by the door it must be about 12 feet...?




> Orange borders??? Oh my Lordy.


Ah yes,  Lords-a-lordy indeed old fruit.  I don't think I'd have been that, um, brave in my choice of colours.

Perhaps having high viz orange corners is a safety feature?  You did mention that your wife has a tendency to reshape the car...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Now, Koman didn't take the opportunity to attack the orange, so maybe it isn't that bad...





> Ah yes, Lords-a-lordy indeed old fruit. I don't think I'd have been that, um, brave in my choice of colours.


Or, maybe it is...




> Your house looks great, and I am sure you will be very happy there,


Thank you, Buckaroo. Excluding the orange, I quite like the way it is too. It's easy, and as you say - the outside areas need to be developed. 

I'm hoping that they either do some kind of deck or a decent sized concrete slab on the back, so I can make a little cover and use the space as a cooking/utility area. Also, I need to develop a nice sala somewhere around the front or side. Plenty of space, just need to see what to do where - I think it'll be developed bit by bit as it's lived in.  :Smile: 




> Judging by the door it must be about 12 feet...?


Yeah, it's big. I was chatting to me mother this evening and she was reckoning it'd be possible and cheapish to put up a kinda wooden mezzanine structure over the back half of the lounge to make an office study area. I was thinking that it may be possible to put a wooden storage shelf with some kind of easy steps up in the space between bedroom 1 and bedroom 3. It might be nice to use some of the height - I've been thinking that all along, but didn't want to increase the cost at this stage...

The main problems are: storage space, an outside kitchen area and a bigger main bedroom. I'll have to think about those, but the way the house has been built, extending the bedroom 3 out the back or even the side may be best for a bigger bedroom at some stage - but that can wait til I move in.

----------


## malcy

I think the doors look nice Betty , but we all know where the fridge will end up , it will be right in the sitting room partially blocking any television you might have it will definitely be no where near the kitchen . All looking good though .

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Excluding the orange, I quite like the way it is too. It's easy, and as you say - the outside areas need to be developed. 
> sized concrete slab on the back, so I can make a little cover and use the space as a cooking/utility area. Also, I need to develop a nice sala somewhere around the front or side. Plenty of space, just need to see what to do where - I think it'll be developed bit by bit as it's lived in.


Phase one of of a long life with many happy additions in this home, and in your life :Smile: 
If you finished everything now in one shot, what will you have to look forward to?
The orange color is not bad, think of it this way , when coming home after you had a few drinks, all the easier to find your house  :smiley laughing: 

later on a sala easy and cheap to do, four of those prefab columns, put down a slab, a metal roof, and voila, you got a nice sala, make a concrete walkway from the house to the sala, with some plants on the side and you have a resort. 
or buy or build one of the wooden ones you see sold on the side of the highway.
Here are some ideas, I am sure you have some of your own.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Indeed; nothing like cooking outside on a concrete slap under the overhang.....it's the first choice of cordon bleu chef's everywhere... Will you be lighting it with flaming torches of reeds dipped in pitch?
> 
> 
> The wife is an excellent cook, and she wants an outside kitchen... Just sayin... 
> 
> Now, Koman didn't take the opportunity to attack the orange, so maybe it isn't that bad...



Most Thai women (or at least the rural version) like to cook outside,  and all power to them if that's what they want. 

  However, I like to cook and mess around with food too...but cooking outside during the monsoon with clouds of mozzies ripping flesh off my back in not the way I like to do things.   Depending on where you are, there are times of high winds and driving rain....not to mention clouds of dust and smoke during harvest time when all the little Somchai's start burning everything.   

  You really need an outside and inside kitchen in this country.   The inside one should be quite large and of the highest standards....with good lighting,  excellent cross ventilation, and of course a shock and awe feature such a burgundy coloured oven cabinet.... :Smile: .  

 We are not camping here.... and much as I have always enjoyed camping, it was always nice to come home.... :Smile: 


Oh...and I won't say anything negative about your orange.  Day-glow orange is used all over the world for reasons of safety.   Are you near an airport or racetrack?  ... :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Farang

> Orange borders??? Oh my Lordy.



Just think of the house as wearing Repsol livery and I'm sure you'll grow to love it...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Just think of the house as wearing Repsol livery and I'm sure you'll grow to love it...


This is the kinda thinking we need on this thread - superb!Green sent.  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Please don't encourage him, BD... 
> 
> OK, the little basic bathrooms are completed (more or less). Actually, I'm happy enough with them, we'll add hot showers next week, but pretty much leave them as is until I start to live there. There are fine, basic, quite nice little bathrooms. They really are very easy to bring together; the same for all the house really - now I've seen it done once, I'd be able to partake in the design/build/management well in future (maybe...). I'd kinda like to do a house in future, but be more hands on.




How tall is your missus?

Can she even reach that hand shower?

----------


## Bettyboo

> You really need an outside and inside kitchen in this country.


That's what we are doing, just in a more basic sense...  :Smile: 




> The orange color is not bad, think of it this way , when coming home after you had a few drinks, all the easier to find your house


Hmmm... It's horrible. I was liking the house colour before they went and Tangoed it!




> later on a sala easy and cheap to do, four of those prefab columns, put down a slab, a metal roof, and voila, you got a nice sala


Yes, and those pics are nice. Quite cheap and easy - perfect.

----------


## Necron99

How tall are you Betty? Serious question as depending, I foresee a lifetime of angst and hatred....

----------


## Bettyboo

^I'm about five 9. The missus is moving today, taking hot showers up, so they'll be put in at a sensible height under her supervision. The ceilings are high, but, in time, maybe a mezzanine or 2 can constructed.




> How tall is your missus?
> 
> Can she even reach that hand shower?


If you think that's funny, you should see the towel rails in the MiL's bathroom - she's gonna have to jump to get her towel; exercise... The workmen must be having a laugh, but I've noted these little things to be changed (fuk up the tiles though...).

----------


## Necron99

> ^I'm about five 9. The missus is moving today, taking hot showers up, so they'll be put in at a sensible height under her supervision. The ceilings are high, but, in time, maybe a mezzanine or 2 can constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> ...



The doors, did you specify how high they should be?
It may be the high ceiling, but they look suspiciously like the 5'9" clearance Thai syle doors found in many budget abodes.
Unless you are a short arse, you are going to have a lifetime of banging your head into doorsills, especially when going for a whizz in the middle of the night...

----------


## Bettyboo

^we will see, I think they'll be ok - probably 6 foot or so, the doors, and I could get under that while jumping me highest...  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

^ I think thats a short arse one mate. I have one in the downstairs loo. I didn't realise until I cracked me head on it.

----------


## Bettyboo

well, that's something to think about - I didn't realize they were building a hobbit home...  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Its one of the reasons I got rid of our builder. The wife said can't you see my husband is tall so why fit a midget door ? Mai Pen Rai came the reply !!! it bloody well aint mai pen rai it feckin hurts why dont I crack your head off it.

----------


## Bettyboo

Never considered that with my 12 foot high ceilings they'd be putting in 5 foot doors...  :Smile: 

I suppose I'll see when I get there - maybe I'll ask the wife to send a pic with her dad standing under the door!

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus did a great job of moving today - still lots for her to do...

Lecci is on.  :Smile: 

Water should be on anytime.  :Smile: 

Windows and doors, errm...  :Sad: 



Above, if I remember correctly, that wardrobe is well over 6 foot, and it still is lower than that door. Looking to the right you may see a small shelving unit that I put together - I'm very proud of that...  :Smile:  (in orange, so it matches the colour scheme)



That toilet door is 6 foot or higher, I'd say, seeing it with other furniture. In the centre is my office chair - only slightly ripped to shreds by the cats...  :Smile: 



This is looking from the bedroom 3 entrance into the main living space and bedroom 1 on the right. I think we're gonna need more storage space; we have quite a lot of stuff from 11+ years of living in Bkk.



This is a couple of steps back, inside bedroom 3 (to be known as the cat's bedroom) looking out into the living area. Money looks quite relaxed.



The FiL with Money and Lucky.

Now, with no windows or front door, already 6:30pm in Thailand, there's a problem... Maybe they'll just all squeeze into the FiL's place for a day or 2, or stay in a hotel?

But, looks like the missus has a few days of sorting stuff out to be getting on with! I doubt the house will be completely finished for another 7-10 days.

----------


## Dillinger

You do know Looper will be up to no good, when he sees the second photo up  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

Are the cats inside cats?  They are going to love to get outside and explore.

----------


## Bettyboo

> You do know Looper will be up to no good, when he sees the second photo up




 :rofl: 




> Are the cats inside cats? They are going to love to get outside and explore.


I asked the missus to keep them inside for 2 or 3 days, so they know it's their new home. Once let out, Lucky (white markings, female) will stay close to the house, but Money will not be seen for several days, then he will kill as much wildlife as possible, climb as many trees as possible, and general explore...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Betty have I missed something here mate ?

Where was the allday drinking ceremony for all the local dropouts and those strange men in the orange robes with theyre string ?

 You do realise moving in without this ritual will bring a lifetime of bad luck ?

 On a more serious note mate , I have to say those bathrooms  ( as nice as they are with the  135bht mirror, shelf, towel rail combo ) look incredibly small to me.

 It looks as if where the waters gonna land from the shower , its gonna run right out the door ?

 Hopefuly its just wishfull thinking on my part  ,, sorry I meant , hopefully from where I,m looking I,ve got it wrong   :Smile: 


 All the best pal.

----------


## malcy

Don't worry Nige , the shower heads are purely decorative .

----------


## BKKKevin

It looks like a few pieces of furniture might need to be cut in half to get past the pillar...

----------


## lom

> It looks like a few pieces of furniture might need to be cut in half to get past the pillar...


The pillar is only there for support while the house is still young and weak, Betty is gonna remove it later. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Where was the allday drinking ceremony for all the local dropouts and those strange men in the orange robes with theyre string ?


We don't so that nonsense, Nige.




> Hopefuly its just wishfull thinking on my part ,, sorry I meant , hopefully from where I,m looking I,ve got it wrong


The bathrooms are fine; bigger than they look (higher, lots of volume...).  :Smile: 




> Don't worry Nige , the shower heads are purely decorative .


 :rofl: 




> It looks like a few pieces of furniture might need to be cut in half to get past the pillar...


The pillar is a special feature...




> The pillar is only there for support while the house is still young and weak, Betty is gonna remove it later.


Hmmm, something has to be done to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's a bit of a treat for you all:

Water pump (yellow!) and water tank (blue, pink was out of stock...)! Nearly as good as bathroom tiling...  :Smile: 



No water from the government yet, so testing with water from the pond.

No lecci from the government yet, so running of the FiL's house. I wonder who he has run his lecci from?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Now, do you like colour? Do you like colourful houses, Noddy style houses?

If you do, you'll like these:

The windows are in, and I quite like them.



The window in bedroom 3, I think (could be the MiL's bedroom - both are nicely pink).



Side of the house, quite a colour scheme! Quite a nice width of path, happy with that.



Front of the house, MiL in shot - no fiddling with yourselves, gentleman (that especially applies to you, Dillinger!). The colours certainly wouldn't be my choice, and I don't like them, but they could be worse, maybe not that bad, kinda jolly...



This is the side, bedrooms 1 and 3, and you can see the nice width of path. To the right, at the front, there's a nice bit of slab to put a table and chair on. 

Overall, looks like the builders are making an effort to make the outside area quite nice. Once they've finished it off, it should be quite nice.

----------


## Bettyboo

An art shot from the bushes looking towards the house:



Plenty of greenery around, which I like. You can see the 1000 litre tank and 150w (I think she got?) pump, which are not big, but ample for this little house.



Front of the house. The steps are there, but yet to see what kind of covered porch they will be making. Should be plenty of space to put a table and chairs, make a nice sit down area. Not sure what kinda front door they'll put in; looks a bit like it'll be similar to the windows, not what I expected, but...

The widows look like they have good sun protection; I'm hoping the house will be cool.

----------


## koman

> Plenty of greenery around, which I like


Mosquito habitat....you will be eaten alive.... :Smile: 

Your pump colour clashes with your water tank....shocking colour co-ordination.  You need a new décor consultant.....I'll be available in a couple of months..... :Smile:  




> Should be plenty of space to put a table and chairs, make a nice sit down area.


Yes, the mosquitoes will appreciate the ease of access to your flesh..... :Smile: 

Focus on the perimeter path......it seems good and can act as a distraction from all these other deficiencies.....although it would have been better if it was separated from the building a bit.   

All in all it seems like a very good deal for the costs involved.  At least you have windows and a power hookup....I can't even get the frigging bathroom tiles finished....because of weddings, funerals, bird flu and fuck knows what else..... :Confused:

----------


## Dillinger

Someone needs to do a Through the keyhole thread on these builds. What kind of poster would live here. I don't believe for a minute you've had no input on the colour scheme

----------


## Wasp

> The widows look like they have good sun protection;


You know what ?

That's a decent looking little house !

And it's thoughtful the widows are being cared for .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> You need a new décor consultant.....I'll be available in a couple of months.


It's all too late...




> Yes, the mosquitoes will appreciate the ease of access to your flesh.


There are a lot of mozzies, 'tis true - gonna be needing to fight the bastards somehow - a zero entrance policy!




> Focus on the perimeter path......it seems good and can act as a distraction from all these other deficiencies


I don't know what you could possibly mean.  :Smile: 




> I can't even get the frigging bathroom tiles finished....because of weddings, funerals, bird flu and fuck knows what else.....


Once they piss orf, you can't be sure to ever see them again. & your build was going so very well. I suspect Frankenkitchen, a kinda voodoo curse to the Thais, has scared them all off!




> Someone needs to do a Through the keyhole thread on these builds. What kind of poster would live here. I don't believe for a minute you've had no input on the colour scheme


Those colours, other than the roof, were not my choice!!!




> That's a decent looking little house !
> 
> And it's thoughtful the widows are being cared for .


Thank you, Wasp. They are planning to put the front door on tomorrow too...  :Smile: 

The missus was telling me today how she decided to sleep in the house last night, no windows, so I asked her if any snakes came to visit her during the night. This, in retrospect, was an error on my part. She was not amused, and gave me a good telling off; and, YES, it was all my fault, as she pointed out...

Now, she has been a bit happier today because various locals have been around to have a look, and they have all been amazed that such a wonderful property (many of them particularly liked the colour scheme) could be build for under 1 million baht. One lady, who claimed to be an expert, said that such a house should cost at least 1.5 million baht to build (I'm starting to think that there may be an open asylum located close by).

----------


## Rural Surin

Looks like it's coming along rather nicely, Bets....! :Smile: 

Not to be too critical, but you could have used a little more design imagination.
Other than that, a lovely little bungalow - to each his own.

Best to you both!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not to be too critical, but you could have used a little more design imagination.


Couldn't agree more, but that's what they wanted, so...  :Smile: 




> Best to you both!


Thank you, and to you and yours.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Farang

> Should be plenty of space to put a table and chairs, make a nice sit down area.




"Plenty of space?" I admire your unflagging optimism Betty, but that's not how I'd describe that porch of yours. 


I quite agree with Buckaroo's suggestion above about a sala. Set well apart from the house, you might find it to be a welcome refuge when the MiL has her Thai soap operas on.


(Nice looking windows, by the way...)

----------


## koman

> One lady, who claimed to be an expert, said that such a house should cost at least 1.5 million baht to build


Would you mind putting me in touch with this expert lady.  I'd like her to come over and appraise our place.....then we can sell it and make a quick ten million or so.....  I'll even pay you both a suitable commission..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Johnny Farang

> Those colours, other than the roof, were not my choice!!!



I'll refrain from addressing the interior palette, but the exterior honestly looks quite nice imho. 


Really, any small house or cottage can benefit from a splash of color. _Par exemple_:







Besides, there are any number of other issues for you to worry about, things that could certainly bear improvement. Say, for example...

----------


## Bettyboo

> "Plenty of space?" I admire your unflagging optimism Betty, but that's not how I'd describe that porch of yours.


I didn't mean the porch, that's small... For just a little bit more thinking, the porch could have been 50%+ bigger then been a nice usable space...  :Sad:  I meant, in front of the house where they've but a slap, next to the steps.




> I quite agree with Buckaroo's suggestion above about a sala.


So do I, and so does the FiL - that was always the plan.  :Smile: 




> Would you mind putting me in touch with this expert lady. I'd like her to come over and appraise our place.....then we can sell it and make a quick ten million or so..... I'll even pay you both a suitable commission.....


You bastard, Koman!  :Smile:  I'm gonna stop being nice to Frankenkitchen if you continue being this harsh... Moneywise, we got a cheap little house as we paid for. But, I would say that, despite the general cheapness of everything, it's solid and they are not Bodgit & Scarper, thus you could get worse for closer to 1 million baht if you were unlucky. 

The missus is starting to do the inside bits now, getting them to put water and lecci, etc where she needs it. It'll be fully functional within 10 days - ready for my return on the 25th.

She has already got into village life because she has requested a Fino; they come in a nice selection of colours...  :Smile: 






> I'll refrain from addressing the interior palette, but the exterior honestly looks quite nice imho.


I don't mind the inside colours too much. I find the outside a bit more worrying.




> Besides, there are any number of other issues for you to worry about, things that could certainly bear improvement


Indeed. &, the mirrors are quite pathetic; the bathrooms generally are distinctly shite. But, it is ok and functional, these areas are easily improved. If I started worrying about kitchen/bathroom/other furnishings, etc, I could have seen an extra 200,000 on the bill quite easily. I prefer it this way then I can change things later, as and when - I reckon it's better to see it in the flesh before spending money doing this and that. The missus'job now is to make it habitable and pleasant.

----------


## charleyboy

Nice bungalow, Betty.
Any Scottish blood in the family?

Colour scheme is 'awfully' like the Scotland away strip!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Colour scheme is 'awfully' like the Scotland away strip!


 :rofl:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Well I think the outside looks nice and cheerful  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks BD, it's certainly not a dull colour scheme...

Just received some pictures of the porch roof being built, and the first tentative steps from the cats in their new environment. I'll upload them then put them on here.

Also have a little sink (with a strangely position tap) that'll do until we sort out a proper kitchen.

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's some pics that Koman will love; formwork, activity and kitchen (I use the term 'kitchen' loosely...).

The porch covering/roof is being formed; from the inside:



Outside close-up:



Outside 'panoramic' action shot:



There are several fellas working hard in this shot; remember what it was like to have busy workers on site, Koman?

I'm thinking they'll put the same style roof as the house (I've seen extra tiling sheets piled up next to the water tank). I reckon it'll look quite nice.

Lastly, the 'kitchen' - this is as basic as it gets. A very cheap sink, I think the missus paid 1,500 for it, and she probably paid too much... Gonna get everything settled and done, then sort out a proper fitted inside kitchen (of limited size) and an outside Spanish kitchen, later... The water machine is pretty old, maybe 7 or 8 years. We got it for 10,000 baht, reduced from 20,000 baht, and it provides all our drinking water - has been excellent, an Amway special...  :Smile: 



You can also see how effective the window coating is - seems to keep the sun out very nicely.

----------


## Bettyboo

Cats.



Money nervously looking around his new home for the first time.



Money and Lucky make it to the back door...

----------


## koman

Cat on the left:  WTF have they done to this place....?

Cat or right:  Fucked if I know...ya think it might be dangerous ...?

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :Smile: 

They are city cats, they've never seen anything like this before! Wait until they see the FiL's dogs and cats, never mind the local snakes...

Well, Money is the brave one - and here he is:





Bloody wimp...

He will be trouble because he is a real hunter, and he will go out and stalk the locak wildlife; how that ends up is anybody's guess.

Here he is relaxing. He is also the most handsome cat in the world:

----------


## Bettyboo

The front door. Not what I expected at all (surely it's a back patio door???), but... ok, seems ok.



You get to see the missus, or at least her reflection...

----------


## Yasojack

looking good Betty

Like the high windows stops the nosey neighbours, we have the same windows they act as a mirror, for all the young girls looking to see how beautiful they are. :Smile:

----------


## koman

> remember what it was like to have busy workers on site, Koman?


Is it really necessary to rub it in?

   We finally had a couple of painters show up again today.   They painted around the light switches and wall plugs...then fucked off.    The tile guys are attending yet another wedding.....and the wall builders seem to have been eaten by one of the last surviving Tigers...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I've launched an official complaint with the project manager.  No more cash till these twats get back here and do some catch up work.   It's 37C today and rising...and I'm in need of air conditioned accommodation.    I did not come here for the camping.... :Confused:

----------


## Yasojack

Koman one of the reasons i keep postponing  my new build, but i seem to be running out of excuses, i dread the day my build starts. :Smile:

----------


## malcy

> Cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Money nervously looking around his new home for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Money and Lucky make it to the back door...


I told you the fridge would end up in front of the tv .

----------


## Bettyboo

> I told you the fridge would end up in front of the tv .


 :Smile:  Yes you did...




> i dread the day my build starts.


It'll be fine. What could possible go wrong???




> Is it really necessary to rub it in?


Sorry, mate. If it makes you feel any better, the missus still doesn't have a backdoor tonight, so the mozzies will be getting their fill...

----------


## koman

> Koman one of the reasons i keep postponing  my new build, but i seem to be running out of excuses, i dread the day my build starts.


It certainly is a leap of faith even at the best of times.... :Smile: 

I'm just doing a bit of bitching because the finishing detail stuff is taking so long.  The build overall has gone really well and I'm very pleased with the results so far.
  (especially the kitchen features.... :Smile: )   It's just that when you get accustomed to swarms of people running around and things happening at warp speed, it's hard to adjust back to the more common comatose state of things around here.... :Smile: 

We are assured of a "surge" coming up shortly once all the various labour groups have extracted themselves from family/village/temple and other commitments.

We were originally told that mid May would be the finishing date.... and I tend to keep forgetting that when the weather keeps getting hotter by the day....

----------


## Bettyboo

The front door, seen from the inside. The porch area is developing too...



I suppose you have a good view of the outside while they can't see in much, but it's a kinda weird front door - doesn't look very secure either.

Here's the backdoor:



Traditional, basic, I like it. Does it need varnishing/coating?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why is the porch roof frame 100 times stronger than the main roof?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Does it need varnishing/coating?


If you varnish it, their grubby little fingers won't taint it, so it won't be 'authentic' Thai.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Not true, they ended up making a nice strong roof...  :Smile: 

I know you're in awe of my workers, not surprised really.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Does it need varnishing/coating?


Varnishing definitely here is a pic of my store room door.




For some bizarre reason I can't get the pic to rotate so my apologies for any neck injuries in viewing it.  :Smile: 





(the poster is not liable for compensation relating to injuries sustained by tilting ones neck at 90 degrees all claimants will be told bollox)

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Thanks, BD. Roobarb has an expert varnisher, so I'll see if he's free... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Varnishing definitely here is a pic of my store room door.





> For some bizarre reason I can't get the pic to rotate so my apologies for any neck injuries in viewing it


Glad you mentioned the picture orientation BD, I thought you'd made a teak cat flap (or turtle flap?).

Suspected a bit of one-upmanship was creeping in there...?




> Thanks, BD. Roobarb has an expert varnisher, so I'll see if he's free...


He's not exactly free Betty, but cheap enough that if he's available then, strictly for the amusement of my fellow readers, I'll pay his daily wages (bottle of some noxious moonshine) whist he exercises his unique approach to varnishing at your place.  The only proviso is that you post the results of his handiwork for all to see afterwards.

I'd suggest though that you buy a new door now, and get someone to varnish it properly, as my guy *will* render the current one completely useless (actually, come to think of it he might simply render it).

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

The porch roof seems to be a significantly sized structure, only slightly smaller than the house roof. On the up side, if I increase the size of the concrete slab to the edges of the roof cover (at least to the immediate right), then we will have a nice covered seating area...



As a roof for this small porch it's overkill maximus, but there is potential to easily increase the area under the porch roof...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you get the same bloke who did Frankie to do your concrete 'arch'?

----------


## Bettyboo

As Koman will explain to you, formwork is not the art itself, it's a precursor...

----------


## Roobarb

... so that would be a yes then Marmite.

The guy has clearly done his 'precursory' work with Koman.  Now he's moved down to do the same at Betty's.

This presumably leaves Koman at the 'curser' stage.

----------


## Bettyboo

Oh how the uninformed bleat...

I have to say, at this stage, I doubt this Frankensteinian porch will add aesthetics to the front of the house. It seems, yes - in a Frankensteinian way, strangely out of proportion, at at odds, with the rest of the structure. But, time will tell...

----------


## Roobarb

> Oh how the uninformed bleat...


I think you mean goats?




> On the up side, if I increase the size of the concrete slab to the edges of the roof cover (at least to the immediate right), then we will have a nice covered seating area...


Heh heh heh...  



I love it when a plan comes together...



Post 493... 

Go for it Betty.  Don't be a plonker, you know it makes sense...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :Smile: 

Is the concrete slab extension needed at the front too or just at the right hand side as we look?

Lastly, why didn't you foresee the arch? You're the architect here...

----------


## Bettyboo

Which got me thinking...

If Roobarb is the architect,
BD is the visionary,
Koman is the designer,
Nige is the enforcer,
Wasp is the eclectic element,
& Steve is the bank roller.

That only really leaves me to be the village idiot...  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

It looks like I will be getting (later, not now) a veranda, perhaps I'll put up a little white fence and buy meself a rocking chair...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

As expected, the first time Money was let out (yesterday morning) he went on a 30 hour recon of the area. Returned this afternoon...



Nothing wrong with those tiles; laid so well you could sleep on 'em...

----------


## Roobarb

> Is the concrete slab extension needed at the front too or just at the right hand side as we look?


I'd extend it a bit at the front too.  If you do so then you can get a bench seat/outside daybed sort of thing or the like on the extended bit between the pillars (facing the front door), which will then also act as a sort of fence for the front of the balcony.  Stick a little beer table in front of the bench and then some loose seats on the right hand extended side as you look at it. 

Gives you a little outdoor dining/lounging around area.




> Lastly, why didn't you foresee the arch? You're the architect here...


FFS, who in their right mind would forsee that...

Yes, yes, formwork.  I know, but...




> That only really leaves me to be the village idiot...




Ummmm...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^cruel, but fair.




> Gives you a little outdoor dining/lounging around area.


I like that idea...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That porch roof looks like it will be noisy come rainy season. ?

----------


## Johnny Farang

> I have to say, at this stage, I doubt this Frankensteinian porch will add aesthetics to the front of the house...



Then you haven't done enough with it. What that porch really wants is a nice pair of Greek columns. (Ionic say, as Corinthian might be just a bit too flash for your neck of the woods.) Perhaps something along these lines:






The result would be to give your place a sense of grandeur and aesthetic heft, while subtly drawing the eye away from the modest, ahh... box behind them.


 :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Greek columns


No No No and No Johnny they are Roman Kings, Wasp has or rather Missy has decreed that anything that looks like that is a "Roman King" it is now Teakdoor fact.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> The guy has clearly done his 'precursory' work with Koman. Now he's moved down to do the same at Betty's.


I've had him here in Samui in the past so it is good to find out that he has now moved back home up north.

----------


## Roobarb

> The result would be to give your place a sense of grandeur and aesthetic heft, while subtly drawing the eye away from the modest, ahh... box behind them.


Yes, but then the place will begin to look like a gatehouse.  A prelude to the main event if you like:



I'm also concerned that if Betty doesn't read this carefully he might take this as advice to turn his place into a goathouse, which could then quickly develop into a rather messy main event for him.

We're all quietly hoping that the goats will be just a phase of his that'll pass as he leaves the Middle East.  




> Ionic say, as Corinthian might be just a bit too flash for your neck of the woods


You sure?




> No No No and No Johnny they are Roman Kings, Wasp has or rather Missy has decreed that anything that looks like that is a "Roman King" it is now Teakdoor fact


There we go JF.  Wasp's use of simple Doric columns seems the way forwards, if indeed this is the way someone wanted to go.  



Wasp has shown a wonderful sense of fun with his use of Ionic fluting on the Doric columns, reflecting the gloriously unexpected, indeed irreverent and brave nature of his build. He made me chuckle and I salute him for it.

If Betty were to do introduce columns then keeping it simple, as with the top picture, would be the best way forwards.   There's no need for tryglphs, metopes or the like.  Indeed, as I think you'll have to agree Johnny, an Ionic-style volute is probably a step too far.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> I'm also concerned that if Betty doesn't read this carefully he might take this as advice to turn his place into a goathouse


 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

No columns.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No columns.


Except in the middle of thoroughfares.

----------


## Bettyboo

It's a Thai column, not a Roman or Greek column...

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp has shown a wonderful sense of fun with his use of Ionic fluting on the Doric columns, reflecting the gloriously unexpected, indeed irreverent and brave nature of his build. He made me chuckle and I salute him for it.



OYY !!! 

I'll accept your salute Roobs ..... but I doesn't unnerstann noffin about them Ionics people . It was all just a natural sense of style .

Not saying a " good " sense but certainly all instinctive and definitely irreverent on Missy's part .

She just thought they were good value from her cousin .

For more instinctive style wait 'til you see what the Indolent Brother is coming up with !!


Wasp

----------


## Roobarb

> OYY !!!


 :Smile: 




> I'll accept your salute Roobs


Please do, the salute is genuine.




> but I doesn't unnerstann noffin about them Ionics people


Actually it's all Greek to me too.




> For more instinctive style wait 'til you see what the Indolent Brother is coming up with !!


The mind boggles...   

Get posting 'em pics  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

Thai Doric is perfect... Corinthian would have been showing off...

----------


## Bettyboo

^at last some sense spoken, thanks Kevin.  :Smile: 

Now, I'm sure you're all eager to see how the porch is developing, especially the formwork around the arch...



An action formwork shot with colour; it simply does not get any better than this on a TD construction thread - look and learn!

Please note how beautifully archlike the arches are. Also, peruse the careful matching of yellow and orange around the roof rim - gorgeous. I presume that's boss Somchai on the left, instructing Somsak and Nok how to perfect their craft. From this tight shot, it may look like an overpowering construction, build dominating, but:



Here we can begin to see the full vision - Frankensteinian no longer!

Is that a comic relief nose on the porch?

Regardless, from this shot, it looks ok, might even looks nice when it's complete. Wouldn't be my choice of colours (could be quite stylish with correctly chosen colour(s)...).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice porch. Should be able to just about fit a milking stool and a bottle of beer under there.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'll extend it to the right - the first orange line, then I'll fit a table and chairs there...

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I'll extend it to the right - the first orange line, then I'll fit a table and chairs there...


why not to the left also, and put the steps in the front

----------


## malcy

Boss somchai looks like he's about to do the Macarena heyy Macarena .

----------


## Bettyboo

& who could blame him?




> why not to the left also, and put the steps in the front


Possible, but I don't need a table in front of the door, just one to the side, so on the righthandside may be enough.

----------


## koman

I do like the elegant sweep of your arches.  I've just got plain old square ones.  May have to start tearing the whole thing down... :Smile:      This should act as yet another lesson on how the transformation of formwork into works of art takes place. ....like...F...never mind... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Some beautiful archwork here:





I'm a bit worried that they'll kinda leave it this way as a finished job... But, I was worried they might do that in the other roof areas, but they ended up ok. Not sure how the errm, what's the name again, kinda outside roof ceiling finishing off, stuff (?), will deal with the angles of this rood - I don't want them just leaving the 'corrugated iron' effect...

----------


## Bettyboo

Next, the tiling:



These tiles look very slippery - not appropriate for an outside area imho... With no rail or borders, that could make for a decent slip over and neck breaking fall...

I wonder if that's the fukin dog that has either killed me 2 cats or scared them off? I will be taking a bamboo stick to that fuker when I get back, that's for sure...  :Sad: 



I should imagine that on a rainy day those steps will be like an ice-skating rink...

Now, these aren't the tiles I thought they bought for the outside; these are the inside floor tiles. So, perhaps, if they did indeed buy the outside path tiles as they told me they did, then we should have a nice tiled pathway around the house - good... See, for our 650,000 baht, more work is being added all the time. I'd like to see how Marmite's missus would get all this done for much less...

----------


## Bettyboo

Lastly, water. It seems that they have fooled me somewhat, and the local authority have little or no intention to run a pipe to our house... Well, not the end of the world, we have two further options: a well or a big tank and weekly water trucks. No water truck delivery locally... Currently, we are sharing the FiL's well. I need to know if this is sustainable or we need to dig our own well...

I asked if the water was clean and how deep the well was. So far, all I got was the answer that we add 'alum' to it. WTF is alum, says me. I received this picture back:



It appears that we add some type of kryptonite to the well water... Anybody know about this? Looks like I'm gonna have to buy a water testing kit and do a bit of reading up in this area...

----------


## Bettyboo

> This should act as yet another lesson on how the transformation of formwork into works of art takes place. ....like...F...never mind...


We eagerly await the end result...

----------


## Rural Surin

> Next, the tiling:
> 
> 
> 
> These tiles look very slippery - not appropriate for an outside area imho... With no rail or borders, that could make for a decent slip over and neck breaking fall...
> 
> I wonder if that's the fukin dog that has either killed me 2 cats or scared them off? I will be taking a bamboo stick to that fuker when I get back, that's for sure... 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late now....but, you do realize that one can find non-slip ceramic all over.
I'm simply amazed that many will continue to ignore the fact that the common everyday ceramic flooring is not terribly practical 8 months of the year - even if we all have it.
DANGEROUS WHEN WET!

----------


## Necron99

I'm with RS.
A mate of mine let his missus build the house and he ended up with the sloping driveway  done in the same sort of tile, and the steps and the balcony.

he's an old bloke and I reckon she did it as part of a plot to kill him. He's already had a few falls.

Better get that lot ripped up Betty, it's a man trap.

----------


## Bettyboo

^& ^^

Yes, obviously... But, I'll just leave them to do what they're doing. If I live there then I'll make changes. This one will be easy; take the porch out to the orange strips either side then a front step - I can put proper tiles on at this time. I think I can do that job by meself...  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Here you go Betty

Aluminium Sulfate, Shortly known as Alum, when added to raw water reacts with the bicarbonate alkalinities present in water  and forms a gelatinous precipitate. This floc attracts other fine particles and suspended material in raw water, and settles down at the bottom of the container. The water over this sediment is almost clean other than some fine particles dissolved in it.

Alum is in a crystallized form which you can powder and store in a clean glass container.

How to Purify Muddy Water

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks Bill.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Salutes .... as I say once again that it's a very tidy-looking house there .

And when I look at them tiling the porch .... OK they may be Tiling To Kill .... but the actual working looks good .
 I've seen much worse work from ' tilers ' in England .

The colour scheme will keep both sides in Ireland happy !


Wasp

----------


## BKKKevin

> Here you go Betty
> 
> Aluminium Sulfate, Shortly known as Alum, when added to raw water reacts with the bicarbonate alkalinities present in water  and forms a gelatinous precipitate. This floc attracts other fine particles and suspended material in raw water, and settles down at the bottom of the container. The water over this sediment is almost clean other than some fine particles dissolved in it.
> 
> Alum is in a crystallized form which you can powder and store in a clean glass container.
> 
> How to Purify Muddy Water


If Alum is not available... In a pinch condensed milk does the same thing...

----------


## Brunswick

Not been on this forum very long but I already feel sad that you're coming to the end of your build .

It's a nice little house you've made here for the family . And a very funny thread.:-)

----------


## Koetjeka

> Here you go Betty
> 
> Aluminium Sulfate, Shortly known as Alum, when added to raw water reacts with the bicarbonate alkalinities present in water  and forms a gelatinous precipitate. This floc attracts other fine particles and suspended material in raw water, and settles down at the bottom of the container. The water over this sediment is almost clean other than some fine particles dissolved in it.
> 
> Alum is in a crystallized form which you can powder and store in a clean glass container.
> 
> How to Purify Muddy Water


3 years ago I bought 30kg's of that stuff, have some people make nice round stones out of it and took it with me to the Netherlands. I sold the stones as deodorant (works really well, try it) for 10 euro's a piece, enough for 2 airplane tickets to Thailand haha.

This stuff is in most water towers too by the way and a few decades ago all barbers in my country used it after shaving a client.

----------


## Bettyboo

The house is all but complete now.

If they'd chosen a nice colour, it could've looked ok... The quality, finishing, etc, is pretty good for what we paid. So, for under 13,000 British pounds, you can build a little 3 bed countryside home like this:



Looks like the mains electricity is in; top left-hand corner.



The open back door looks like it has had a coat of varnish.





(yes, I know you like the bicycle...)

----------


## koman

A pox on people with completed houses...... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> The house is all but complete now... 
> 
> ... So, for under 13,000 British pounds, you can build a little 3 bed countryside home like this:


 :smilie_clap: 

Well done Betty - on plan, on schedule and on budget.  Good effort I reckon.

I hope to see you post few more pics once you get out to see the place.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you everyone, for your support and kind words all the way through; I couldn't have done it without you...  :Smile: 

These will likely be the last pictures. (although I will be staying at the house for a week at the end of the month, so if there's anything spectacular then I'll post photos...).

These are just a few inside shots, basic Thaistyle stuff:



Looking towards the front door, stuff still to be sorted out. The big cupboard is a bedroom cupboard, but the rooms are too small for it, so it'll have to stay there until I build a master bedroom and kitchen on the back (which may be never...).

We don't bother with a spirit house or shrine, just some monk pics and stuff atop the wardrobe - easy...

The front door and windows all look a bit 'leaky' to me, but the missus has assured me that in the week since she has had the windows in not a single mozzie has made it into the house...  :Smile: 



Looking from the front door into the lounge, and the living room. Plenty of space for that room, but a bit boring Thai style central space... It's not really a western style design at all - I'll see how it is to live in next week. The windows are high and tinted, so we don't really need curtains on most of them. I prefer seeing bamboo out of the window than next door's grubby wall.

The floor tiles are alright. The walls are boring, but inoffensive. All the furniture is horrible cheap crap that we've picked up over the years because we've just been renting in Bangkok. Now we have our own place, I'll replace stuff, bit by bit, with quality furniture that'll last a long time.



Looking towards the 'kitchen' area. The back door has been stained and looks quite nice (much better than the front door - I'll have to up the safety/security of the front door at some stage...). As Koman will no doubt agree, there's no kitchen at all really. The other side of the fridge there's a very simple sink and drainage board (and I mean basic), so a kitchen needs to be built out the back a.s.a.p. Spanish style at first. 

I'm not sure where she has put the washing machine, I'll have to ask, maybe she has plumbed it in out the back??? We got an Electrolux for 17,500 baht about 7 or 8 years ago and it has been fantastic.

While it's on me mind, currently they're filling the 1,000 litre tank in the morning from the pond. The missus says that the two of them are using a full tank per day; so that kinda tells you that about 500 litres of water a day per person seems to be the norm - does that add up to what other folks have found? The water pipes are in, and the water will be coming from the new village well by the end of the month which'll be much better. As commented on the well thread, if there's any problems with that then we'll dig our own well - I think that'll be nice to have anyways; especially if we are gonna use the 6 rai out the back for an orchard.



The missus is using this little bed for the time being, she doesn't like to sleep in the matrimonial bed by herself... Note the lovely curtains. Cheap and horrible, very ineffective; wouldn't be my choice, but who's to argue... She has her computer desk out of shot, but it seems that the phone company don't wanna lay cable and they want 8,000 baht for a big dish. I'm not against paying that if I move in because it's a longterm investment and nice to have a big fat internet pipe. I'd want good speed though - anybody know if these dishes can get 10mb+ speeds? Currently she's getting by on 3g, Line calls, sending pics, etc, so that's not too bad.



This is the MiL's bedroom. She has a cupboard on the other wall that she keeps her stuff in, a tv, her own bathroom, she doesn't need much else other than to be fed 3 times a day.

Fans are all around the house, the Thais seem to prefer these. We have two aircons which should've been put in today, but will now be fitted on Monday. One for the MiL's bedroom and one for the main bedroom; both crappy LG numbers, I gave the missus the money to go out and get 2 Mitsubishis with inverters (we'd had one before in a flat we owned which was great, but we left it to the new owners when we sold it a few years back), but she came back very happy that she'd saved money, and 2 shite LGs (these was 3 or 4 years ago) - I was not amused, I would only buy Daikin or Mitsubishi. If I end up living here, I'll replace my bedroom one with a Daikin and put another big Daikin one in the lounge, I'll give the other LG to the FiL (he won't need to worry about the lecci bill, as no doubt you've guessed the lecci bills have been added together, and you know who will be paying that...). The MiL can keep her LG, forever...  :Smile: 



This is the main bedroom. It's a small double which is just as well because there's not much room in these bedrooms. If I do ever live there then a big master bedroom will be built and this room will end up as my study.

You can see that the roof of the car is considerably lower than the bottom of the window, so folks can't see in the tinted windows, but you can see out nicely. I like the views out of the windows.  I'm gonna have to build a car port of sorts, I reckon I'll make a really basic wooden structure with thatched roof just to keep the sun and some (all?) of the rain off. Not too close to the house as I don't wanna block any of the views from the windows.



It's a fair size desk, and it fits in with the double bed, so even though the rooms are small, they are not that small. This room will have the biggest aircon in it, so it won't be stressed or noisy keeping me nice and cool...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Well Betts ...... it would be nice to have one perfect photo of the outside .

 No bikes , people , cars , workers . Tiling all done . A finishing shot taken with a camera .

That would be good to have .

And well done on the whole thing .

And on the comedy !



Wasp

----------


## malcy

Nice one Betty , looks nice and comfortable . Have a nice trip .

----------


## koman

> As Koman will no doubt agree, there's no kitchen at all really


Yes, I had picked up on that smallish deficit.....but you have the great outdoors for cooking.   First choice for all well heeled farangs.... :Smile: 

Based on the current rate of progress around my own kitchen, I may be joining  you... :Confused: 

Congratulations on finishing the job.....and without leaving the comfort of some air conditioned pad in the ME.    That takes some doing..... :Smile:   Well done!

----------


## ltnt

Congratulations Betty.  Well done!  Try an "Air Card," for Internet service?  I'm on one for the past three months.  Up and down as far as speed goes.

----------


## splitlid

1000ltrs per day seems excessive, especially for thais.

is it a proper sealed tank or concrete rings?
usually 1000ltrs should last a few days.

----------


## Dillinger

doesnt look enough room to swing a cat in there

 :Smile:  :Sorry1:

----------


## splitlid

oh, congrats also. looks good.

----------


## FatOne

Looks great BB, nice finish, your builders have done well.

----------


## Storekeeper

Looks good Betty. Had something similar built back in 2003/04 and doubled the size of it in 2006/07

----------


## Johnny Farang

> We don't bother with a spirit house...



What? No spirit house? Then what's to become of the local gremlins infesting the grounds who've been displaced by your new mansion? 

Far be it from me to criticize your domestic husbandry, but I think that's a bit of false economy there Betty. What's a small one cost anyway?  Sure, the Missus says "mai bpen rai," but what are the neighbors saying? And more importantly, what are the gremlins getting up to?

You'd be better served taking the FiL out to the highway (in that handsome pickup you bought) to the local roadside spirit house emporium and getting the cheapest one on the lot. Put it up yourselves in a corner of the the property and announce to one and all that you've taken it upon yourself to look after the family's spiritual well-being. They'll love you for it. 

(Or, failing that, maybe find you slightly less intolerable.)

 :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> A pox on people with completed houses......



Doesn't include me since mine is only about 90% finished.  :Smile:  Great job BB and at a very reasonable price!

----------


## rickschoppers

Looking at your pics BB, it always amazes me how the Thais push all the furniture up against the wall without any kind of arrangement. Even with the space I have in the house, I am constantly reminding the wife not to push things to the walls. Since we used matte finish paint, it has a habit of staining easily and to clean a matte painted wall in not as easy as a gloss paint. I took pictures of our interior just to keep a reminder of how clean they can be. I do not really expect them to be the same when I return in October, especially with a 4 year running his hands along the entire perimeter on a regular basis.

I did not build my house as a showcase, by any means, and understand how the care and understanding of keeping things clean in Thailand are not as we expect. My wife is extremely clean and keeps the floors spotless. I just wish the Thais understood more about taking care of furniture and painted walls.

BB, it may not be worth the investment to spend a lot of money on furniture, especially if it just gets pushed up against the walls. Just a thought.

----------


## bobo746

Love the yellows & pinks u big homo :Smile:  great joint mate enjoy country life

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks all for your positive comments.

The aircons/hot shower was installed today, I know you'd be upset if you didn't get pictorial updates, so here you are:



The 'master' bedroom.



MiL's bedroom.

----------


## Dillinger

Looks a long way up mate  :Smile: 

Thinking about those high ceilings, those rooms are gonna need a lot more aircon to cool down. Why did you go for rooms that tall ?

Have you considered suspended ceilings and lofts for storage space ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Have you considered suspended ceilings and lofts for storage space ?


Yep. Can you lend me a fiver?  :Smile: 




> Thinking about those high ceilings, those rooms are gonna need a lot more aircon to cool down. Why did you go for rooms that tall ?


Helps to keep the place cool...  :Smile:  The aircon in my room is a big one and will be fine. As for the MiL's room, mai care... I wanna use the aircons as little as possible, not at all would be great, but it depends how hot it gets.

----------


## Wasp

Point of information for me ..... please .

How expensive is ' expensive ' when it comes to the cost of running the a/c ?

Not buying the a/c  . Running it .

I mean ...... hot season ..... there's your normal power costs . But if you run the a/c in one living room the size you have there and you run it to get the temp to 20° for say 6 hours every day .

Just saying .

How much would you estimate it's going to add to your bill .

Not Loombucket's huge house - this house ?


Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

^all depends how many neighbours are spurred into his leccy  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> ^all depends how many neighbours are spurred into his leccy


 :rofl:  You're quite some bugger Dillinger !



Wasp

----------


## klong toey

When are we getting the RSVP to the house warming party. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

i was watching this kids tv series the weekend with the nipper and got a strange case of deja vu. couldn't put my finger on it, til now :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> How expensive is ' expensive ' when it comes to the cost of running the a/c ?


Hmmm, for the Thais, it may add 750 baht per month. If I was there, with the aircon on a lot of the time then maybe 2000 baht per month.

The expense was the bloody installation - 6,000 baht for 2 aircons and a hot shower; seemed about 4,000 baht more than I would have paid!

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^all depends how many neighbours are spurred into his leccy


Indeed, I'm expecting that... Lecci is funny because if you're careful then you get tax/cost breaks for low useage and you can get away with a bill for 350 baht for a month. But, once you get carried away and just use at will then 3,000 baht bills for a small house are very possible.




> When are we getting the RSVP to the house warming party.


I'll be in Bkk on the 20th and 21st. Then, I'll be at the house for a week; anybody passing Nakhon Nayok is welcome...  :Smile: 




> a strange case of deja vu. couldn't put my finger on it


Hmmm, the colours are ghastly.

----------


## koman

> 6,000 baht for 2 aircons and a hot shower; seemed about 4,000 baht more than I would have paid!   
> 				__________________


.....WTF?  somebody must be taking the piss.   Last time I installed AC's they cost 500 baht each for installation.  OK nearly 4 years ago but inflation has not been that bad....  Water heaters are a ten minute job tops....100 baht each for an installer with a Phd in electrical engineering and 20 years experience..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> WTF? somebody must be taking the piss.


I agree, and I was pretty angry with the wife for throwing away my hard earned money... I have noticed in the past how aircon engineers are particular piss takers, and some stupid Thais fall for it.

----------


## Dillinger

i reckon they charged you vertigo tax

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm, I'm still complaining to her about it today, pisses me off when she wastes my money, which is all the time...

----------


## Dillinger

i wouldnt do that, she will go on a de-stress shopping spree :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Indeed, she has told me they worked from 9 - 3 did a lot of work, and that she checked with several shops and that was the price. I think that's the issue, these shops take the piss, she should've spoken to the local Somchai who once worked on a building site with a mate that said he knew something about installing aircons - 400 baht the job...

----------


## Dillinger

at least you know theyve been fitted properly, unlike the rest of the build mate :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm not talking to you anymore...

----------


## koman

> they worked from 9 - 3 did a lot of work


Installing a new AC unit takes about an hour to 90 minutes with two people....an installer and a grunt to lift things.

   A water heater 20 minutes if you really drag it out.   I installed 2  of my own and that included reading the instructions... :mid: 

   Anyhow 6000Thb for 9-3...  I know surgeons who work for less than that here.... maybe they _were_ surgeons moonlighting for better money..... :rofl:

----------


## charleyboy

> anybody passing Nakhon Nayok is welcome...


Is that anywhere near Cha-am beach?

Nice house, Betty. Take no notice of the Man U supporter!

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> How expensive is ' expensive ' when it comes to the cost of running the a/c ?
> 
> 
> Hmmm, for the Thais, it may add 750 baht per month. If I was there, with the aircon on a lot of the time then maybe 2000 baht per month.




Well I look at that running and I don't think it's bad .

2000 Baht --- well beyond the normal Thai people of course but they don't suffer like I do in the heat .

2000 ..... about £40 a month .   £1.30 a day . Some of the fallangs take a taxi into the Mall and drink 3 coffees just to get into the Mall's a/c for 4 hours . 
Must cost them a lot more than £1.30.
 I was always thinking of having one very small study/reading/computer room with a/c for the worst heat of the afternoon . 
Catch up on news . So maybe £1 a day.  Which I know is beyond a Thai budget but I've got tons of money.Sometimes I just chew it and spit it out . Or put it in the shredder just to make some space for more money.

Sadly I agree the installation seems to have been a theft . A Grand Theft A/C .




(Can you try to keep Dillinger on your pages please ?
He's starting to creep onto my pages and it scares me . Speaking very nicely to me .... like he's stroking a cat ...........
 " Helloor Meezter Wossp ....")




Wasp

----------


## dether

It's truly amazing  :Smile:  have a house in Thailand. I have one question, if it was hard to get all the necessary permits?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is that anywhere near Cha-am beach?


Alas not... It's kinda in the middle of nowhere. An hour North ish of Bkk, an hour East ish of Auythaya, 30 mins South ish of Kao Yai. I used to live not far from Chaam (Banghkuntien, Thonburi) if that helps...  :Smile: 




> I know surgeons who work for less than that here....


Indeed. I did inform her of similar, and ask her where I can sign up for the aircon training course, seems to be a great business to be getting into...

Anyways, you piss taking bastard, shouldn't you be looking after Frankie...  :Smile: 




> It's truly amazing  have a house in Thailand. I have one question, if it was hard to get all the necessary permits?


No. Thai wife, her land, a trip to the local offices with the village headman. Easy.




> 2000 Baht --- well beyond the normal Thai people of course but they don't suffer like I do in the heat .


Yeah, it's fine.




> Can you try to keep Dillinger on your pages please ?


*NO!*

----------


## koman

> I can sign up for the aircon training course, seems to be a great business to be getting into...


No shit....the guy who will be supplying and installing ours is 40ish....village guy...drives a Mercedes on his family outings and a gigantic custom fitted out pickup for his business dealings....

...anyway I don't want to talk about air conditioning any more.....I don't have it;  I'm sitting here with a goddam Mickey Mouse fan,  and it's forty fucking Celsius outside,... :Confused:      A pox on people with air conditioning....... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Oi Betty I get a monthly bill of usually about 1 million Kip a month in Vientiane which equates to about $125 I've got 5 air cons but normally only run the one in the bedroom upstairs at night sometimes all day if I'm hungover and can't be arsed to get out of bed. I thought I was getting  fucked over and sent her indoors down to have a natter with the nai baan to make sure we weren't paying the"farang"price. Nai ban reckoned all was kosher, considering Lao has an abundance of hydro power wonder what it would cost if I cranked up the other 4 air cons, hmm?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Get some aircon Koman, Be a decadent barsteward ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

^a million anything sounds expensive to me!




> ...anyway I don't want to talk about air conditioning any more.....I don't have it; I'm sitting here with a goddam Mickey Mouse fan, and it's forty fucking Celsius outside,... A pox on people with air conditioning.......


Doesn't seem so expensive now does it...

----------


## koman

> Get some aircon Koman, Be a decadent barsteward


Believe me, I will have the  Mother of AC system running just as soon as Somchai the tiler finishes, so that his cousin Somchai the electrician can come and connect the power, so that the other cousin Somchai the AC installer can get the units bolted down and wired up...... this goddam fan is not a voluntary arrangement on my part...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

I look forward to that, Koman...  :Smile:

----------


## flashbang

Cool thread, bro!

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks Flashbang.

Now in the house, lots of new pics. Just sorted out my 3g package and connected my laptop to the internet via my phone's hotspot. It looks like I'm getting 2mb upload and 3mb dowload speed...

----------


## Roobarb

Come on then Betty, first impressions...?

----------


## Bettyboo

First impressions. Hmmm...

Country life is laid back.

The house itself is nice. The bedrooms are too small. The place is Thaistyle with lecci hanging from trees, across to pumps, etc. The place is dirty and they burn the rubbish - I have told them they should collect all rubbish in big black bags, find out where the local tip is then use the 'new' pickup to deliver the rubbish there once a week - I would like the 'grounds' to be spotless. Sadly, no currently so.

Lots of very nice fruit trees on the land, although the land is pretty wild; I'll start a separate thread on that - taken many pics.

My eyes are burning due to the chlorine added to the pond water, so will look forward to the completion of the new well and deep clean water being pumped in (2 weeks).

Not impressed with the missus' new massive plastic nom... That could've been a nice big bedroom, the other one could've been a nice kichen - both much needed.

I like my new guitar practice amp that I picked up at Paragon a couple of days ago; it is loud and I am crap...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> I like my new guitar practice amp that I picked up at Paragon a couple of days ago; it is loud and I am crap...


Nice diversion.  Have you taken one of those courses on handling the press?   You know when they ask you a hard question you just say something like...."look, what's important here is...." and then change the subject...... :Smile:    New guitar amp in the middle of a construction thread is a very good example.... :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

That's a good point, Koman. It's a Kirk Hammett, signature series - pretty cool...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Country life is laid back.  The house itself is nice.


Excellent.  What you hoped it would be.  A bit of a success then.




> The bedrooms are too small. The place is Thaistyle with lecci hanging from trees, across to pumps, etc. The place is dirty and they burn the rubbish - I have told them they should collect all rubbish in big black bags, find out where the local tip is then use the 'new' pickup to deliver the rubbish there once a week - I would like the 'grounds' to be spotless. Sadly, no currently so.


Details dear boy, details.




> Not impressed with the missus' new massive plastic nom...


Gosh.

I, er, didn't know that was also happening. 



Ummm - was it part of the build budget?  They are a form of extension I suppose. 




> That could've been a nice big bedroom, the other one could've been a nice kichen


Bloody hell, how big are they?  Would the bedroom be an OK size if she had not had them done...?

... actually no, I don't want to know.

Nice pic of the amp BTW.  I know nothing about amplifiers, or music for that matter, but somehow I do feel this is indeed a far more appropriate subject to discuss on your building thread.

From what I can make out Thai's associate the quality of the music with the volume.  Quiet music is useless, really loud music is great.  What's being played is irrelevant.  

Just turn the amplifier to full whack and get on with practicing chords and things.  They'll all love you for it  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Excellent. What you hoped it would be. A bit of a success then.


Fundamentally, yes.  :Smile: 

The MiL now has a place to stay without us having to worry and always look after her; she gets about on her bike to see the locals and go to the market, and is looked after.

The house itself is very relaxing, it is peaceful, we don't have noisy neighbours, or any neighbours to speak of... To get away from work and do nothing to recharge your batteries is gonna be easy to do here. Also, I was taken last night, just a 5 minute ride away, to a coffee shop/steak house/wine bar - had a T-bone steak (350 baht) and a glass of white wine (80 baht), connected to their free wifi... Nextdoor was an extremely noisy Thai place with a big screen, music to be heard for miles, fireworks - I won't be spending much time there - can't be heard from my house...  :Smile: 

Everything is functional. I even got 3g connection with True today (313 baht for 750 mbs) and the speed is decent - 2mb upload, 3mb download. I am using it now, downloaded a new photothread, works well. That's nice! We are gonna get some dodgy tv package for 2,000 baht, so we will be fully connected to the world of international sport too.

The house itself is small, clean and functional.

There isn't a kitchen, more needs to be done about that - we need to build a connecting kitchen area. The living room has plenty of space and is nice, feels much bigger than it looks on the pictures. The MiL's bedroom is fine, she has her bed, tv, wardroom, bedside cabinet, her bathroom is large, and her life is just fine, which is nice for the old gal - nice for the old 'uns to be comfortable and have something of their own - not have to worry and stress about life as they get older, me thinks...

The main bedroom is just the size of a spare bedroom... We have the double bed, my desk, aircon, my 2 book cabinets (yes, I made/constructed them...), my guitar and amp - there is no space for anything else. I had the side of the bed next to the wall last night, I can just about get out the foot of the bed and make me way to the bathroom, but was risking ripping me scrotum on the bathroom door; very little room... We need to extend this space out and double it - our wardrobes are currently in the living room, and if I was living here for any time then I'd not be happy with that. There's no getting away from the two main problems - bedroom 1 is too small; there is no kitchen. If I don't live here then only the kitchen needs to be sorted out.





> I, er, didn't know that was also happening.


Me neither - I had informed her that under no circumstances was she to do so. She ignored me...




> Bloody hell, how big are they? Would the bedroom be an OK size if she had not had them done...?


About 100,000 baht big. That money, put into the house, would have solved the kitchen and bedroom problems - we could have built to my original design that had 30% extra space on the back - kitchen, double sized main bedroom and a small covered patio! Bastards. Their nom and pickup truck has taken away from my original design which would have been just fine...

In a good mood, I can accept the successes we have made (and I got here stress free). In a bad mood, I feel they have been Thai, which winds me up a little...




> Just turn the amplifier to full whack and get on with practicing chords and things. They'll all love you for it


It's only a small practice amp, but, it is bloody loud. The missus has already complained it stopped her enjoying the Thai soup last night!  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Fundamentally, yes.


There yer go then  :Smile: 

Yup, it needs a kitchen, but the kitchen space you have at the moment is a great size for a fridge, kettle, basin and a cabinet for pots and pans etc.  If your people are anything like my people then they'll spend all their time chopping and cooking outside anyway.

As you say, the bedroom can be extended when you need to do it.  Leaving aside any avenues for entertainment that Mrs. Boo's recent physical upgrade may have opened up, you're not going to spend a lot of waking hours in there anyway.

No Dillinger, I said *'waking'* hours  :Smile: 




> I can just about get out the foot of the bed and make  me way to the bathroom, but was risking ripping me scrotum on the  bathroom door; very little room...


I'm beginning to get the image that the pair of you are somewhat proportionally challenged...






> She ignored me...


She's a women.  It's what they do.




> Their nom and pickup truck has taken away from my original design which would have been just fine...


 :Smile:  and you think I'm a proud architect...

As a matter of interest, did you notice your wife's new nom or did she have to tell you?  I only mention it as if I found myself in the same position I reckon any indignation I would have over the cost of it would be somewhat diminished by the fact that I actually doubt I'd notice until the credit card bill arrived.

I mean, presumably my wife must get a haircut from time to time but I've seldom noticed when that's happened either. 




> In a bad mood, I feel they have been Thai, which winds me up a little...


In fairness though, they were also Thai when you started the build.

"Change down, man. Find your neutral space. You got a rush. It'll pass. Be seated."






> In a good mood, I can accept the successes we have made (and I got here stress free).


Indeed you have.  Don't start stressing about it all now...

Anyway, look at it this way: Because they have been Thai it's made a far more entertaining story for us.  Consider it an act of altruism on your part.  :Smile: 




> It's only a small practice amp, but, it is bloody loud. The missus has already complained it stopped her enjoying the Thai soup last night!





> The house itself is very relaxing, it is peaceful, we don't have noisy neighbours,


Heh heh, but now your neighbours do...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> The house itself is very relaxing






> I can just about get out the foot of the bed and make me way to the bathroom, but was risking ripping me scrotum on the bathroom door;


Not sure how the above two statements can be reconciled......but I can see from previous postings, how you have learned to manipulate the media..... :Smile: 



> There isn't a kitchen


Where I come from, even cheap motel rooms have kitchens....never mind you have that nice restaurant just five minutes away... :Smile: 




> About 100,000 baht big


I was spared this kind of expense.  My missus is already at about the 90000 baht mark.....which could be the main reason why I have a kitchen and you don't...... :rofl: .

You need a bigger amp.  Go for one that can drown out a village wedding party....make the place feel more like home for the Thai relatives.... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I was spared this kind of expense.  My missus is already at about the 90000 baht mark.....which could be the main reason why I have a kitchen and you don't.......


Oh no, is that really what happens after a few years in a marriage, having to make a choice between Frankennom and a Frankenkitschen?

It's a grim day chaps.  Time to assert ourselves.

Surely the money would be better spent buying a motorbike, or on a damn good trip to the HK rugby sevens?

----------


## koman

Seems most of our build threads have gone silent again....and Betty is now reverting to posting pics of guitar amps; talking about fruit trees,  and impaling his scrotum on the knob of the bathroom door.......talk about desperation... :rofl: 

Anyhow, we have enjoyed some small amount of progress around here over the last week or so.  I suppose the supply of weddings, funerals and temple blessings have dried up for a while, so a few workers have managed to drag themselves over here to do a bit of finishing up.



The bathrooms are finally getting some fittings, although nothing is actually connected to any water or sewer pipes,  and the place definitely needs a wipe over with a damp cloth.   This is the main bathroom.



Same bathroom from the other end.



The ensuite off the main bedroom.....again a wipe over with a damp cloth is needed.



The driveway has finally been finished down to the road. The gate is being constructed...the side pillars are to be enlarged....lights installed....fencing finished.....this bloody thing is taking longer than the Great Wall of China..... :mid: 



The kitchen cabinets have been installed...most of them...along with the granite counter top and the gas/electric hob.  This was a tricky bit of work with a lot of nail biting and scrotum scratching..... :Confused:     There's still quite a bit of work to be done but it has come along quite a bit over the last week... :Smile: 



The front porch has been tiled.  These are non-slip tiles and they feel very nice to walk on even in bare feet.  The railing caps have still to be installed and a whole fresh coat of paint.....more damp cloth work needed here too..



The back porch which faces SE to catch the sunrise..   I really like these tiles....again non-slip and feel very nice on the bare feet.    The big porch on the North side has not been tiled yet. 



I feel like I've posted this photo a dozen times.....but this one shows the newly installed grills between the pillars.   They are purely decorative and serve no useful purpose except to provide a roosting spot for small birds so they can sit comfortably, and crap all over me nice tiles.... :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> 
> I was spared this kind of expense.  My missus is already at about the 90000 baht mark.....which could be the main reason why I have a kitchen and you don't.......
> 
> 
> Oh no, is that really what happens after a few years in a marriage, having to make a choice between Frankennom and a Frankenkitschen?
> 
> ...


No choice to be made Roob.....she came fully equipped, so no aftermarket upgrades were required....and in any case Frankie would have to take priority.  Thailand is full of women, but there is only one Frankie....... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

thats beautiful Koman.

i cant get my head around why you have a urinal though, 





if you're gonna go that way then why not fit 2, invite Betty round and show him youve got a bigger cock as well as house  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^my cock was considerably cheaper...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> cant get my head around why you have a urinal though,


All part of my "save the planet" plans.  They don't waste as much water as flushing the toilet bowl every time I take a leak....and I hate pissing in the sink..... :Smile: 





> if you're gonna go that way then why not fit 2, invite Betty round and show him youve got a bigger cock as well as house


...it's OK....I'm happy enough just having a kitchen.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Koman has a lovely home, but a few brain freezes along the way - putting a public convenience urinal in his beautiful bathroom is a bit:



&, we still haven't seen Frankenkitchen in her full 'glory'.



BTW, our doors, as some posters mentioned, are little; they seem to be 6 foot doorframes. OK for our hobbit family, but me dad and brother will be needing to bend down if they visit...

----------


## Dillinger

I can see some in-law getting up and squatting out a nice log in there

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :smiley laughing: 

It's gonna happen; don't forget to post pics, Koman...

----------


## Bettyboo

*Bathroom*

Just had my morning S, S and S, so a good time to comment on the bathroom:

It's very simple and functional. I'm pleased with it. The doors are short ones, so the towel rail, etc, is at a normal height. The airbricks, which seemed like a bad idea, are working very well - the bathroom is cool, there is no bad smell, no animals (we have netting over the airbricks). The bathroom has a gentle slope to the correct corner so the water slowly drains down the waste pipe. We have a hot shower for hot water, and the normal temperature is fine, not too hot, not cold, so the tank seems to be reasonably insulated. The water pressure is good - no need to raise the water tank. The tiles are only upto 6 foot, but that's fine and functional. The bumgun works perfectly...  :Smile: 

I know some folks like a nice looking bathroom, and all power to them, but in the countryside, this simple bathroom seems appropriate and everything works well. I've lived in many places in Thailand over the last, errm, nearly 15 years, and this is as good as any of them. An airconditioned bathroom with a big bath would be nice from time to time, but my little bathrooms are great too.

The worries I had about**: water drainage, smell, poor water pressure, heat, etc, have all proved to be non-existent.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> putting a public convenience urinal in his beautiful bathroom is a bit:


It's a very common practice here...once you get away from basic village houses and suchlike.

   One thing I always bear in mine when I buy, or in this case build a house, is _marketability_.  You never know if you might want,  or need to sell it in the future.  

  There are things that make some houses more marketable than others.....and especially in a down market.   Urinals are one of those little items....along with kitchens... good lighting, well chosen colours and fittings, that make the difference  with many well heeled Thais.    I don't even think about catering to the farang market here....and after going through the process of selling my last house, that was confirmed to be a  good strategy.... :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

> There are things that make some houses more marketable than others.....and especially in a down market. Urinals are one of those little items


 :rofl: 

Pull the other one...  :Smile: 



Personally, I think a urinal in a personal home is utterly disgusting, but each to their own.

I won't be selling my place, I don't want the money back, it is the family's land/house, so I'm not worried about 'marketability', obviously.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

This is the weird thing, Koman has a great place, really well managed, lovely quality and choices, but then: 1) public convenience urinal; 2) Frankenkitchen.

& why? _Marketability_...

----------


## koman

> Pull the other one...


No pulling involved BB.  Urinals are very common in upscale Thai homes.  Not having one these days gives away the fact that you are British and heavily burdened with very old fashioned ideas..... :Smile: 





> Personally, I think a urinal in a personal home is utterly disgusting, but each to their own


There you go....confirmation in writing. :Smile: .....what kind of Victorian, British public school bullshit is that?..... it's just a pot to piss in; with proper flushing and is perfectly hygienic, odourless and for people who have adopted post WW11 ideas....perfectly tasteful and appropriate....at least in parts of the world where indoor plumbing is not considered too progressive.... :Confused: 





> so I'm not worried about 'marketability', obviously


Fair enough....but I always keep it in mind.  Different circumstances.  This place is not for_ family_.  It's for ME and the missus... nobody else.  The family has their own house in the village....which my wife built for them  before I even knew her.   They are perfectly comfortable.  

If for some reason we decided to leave Thailand (unlikely, but always possible) this property would have every chance of selling. Unless there is some major market crash the land alone has almost doubled in value since we bought it.

Future saleability was a part of the whole planning process and for me always has been....because the one thing that never changes,  is that things change.

----------


## Bettyboo

> always keep it in mind. Different circumstances.


Fair point.




> Future saleability was a part of the whole planning process and for me always has been....because the one thing that never changes, is that things change.


Fair point too.



Have you noticed I'm nearly onto 42 pages, I'm not sure how much longer I can keep this going...  :Smile: 



I've started to space my sentences out more...




Every little helps.


I need to start building something else, a small shed or something, so I can keep it going. I wonder if the FiL wants to help me build a small car port this week???

----------


## koman

> Have you noticed I'm nearly onto 42 pages, I'm not sure how much longer I can keep this going...


Well, you seem to have a singular talent for keeping things going BB.....I mean you have managed to hijack a big part of my thread into your thread....and we end up discussing my urinal and Frankie instead of your lack of kitchen and having  your scrotum crushed on the bathroom doorknob...... :rofl:     Very clever.

----------


## Yasojack

great banter guys

----------


## Wasp

Regarding that bathroom ...........

When I don't like - I usually stay quiet . And I've seen lots of bathrooms that I didn't like .

This bathroom ... looks like it's in a hotel . Meaning it's very pleasant . 
Hope it has gentle piped music and the sound of waves on the shore .

Very nice koman - but for the door under the washstand which I think is horrible . But a lovely bathroom .


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

I've just looked .

This is BETTYBOO'S Thread !!!!

Why am I commenting on koman's bathroom in Bettyboo's Thread ? :Confused: 




Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

> I've just looked .
> 
> This is BETTYBOO'S Thread !!!!
> 
> Why am I commenting on koman's bathroom in Bettyboo's Thread ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


An excellent question Wasp especially since koman is claiming Betty hijacked his thread. Do like the piped in music though. I want it.

Am also down on urinals, but you could blame that on being Canadian, to me the lack of a toe kick on the sink cabinet is a no no.

At least workers have returned and work progresses. Also noticed we only got one view of the kitchen possibly Frankie is not ready for her big reveal. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Frankie will never be ready for her coming out party; more chance of Socal's coming out party...



Wasp, you didn't comment on my bathrooms???

Koman, I will be coming across shortly for a black ops, be warned...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> An excellent question Wasp especially since koman is claiming Betty hijacked his thread.


He did....Betty knew perfectly that I had mistakenly posted in his tread, but continued to debate the evils of urinals instead of saying.....Hey dummy why are you posting your update in MY thread"...     Betty has learned from Napoleon......:"never interrupt your enemy when he's making a mistake".... :Smile: .




> Am also down on urinals, but you could blame that on being Canadian


I agree; Canadian bathrooms don't use urinals, although I have seen one or two in the homes of more enlightened citizens......but then Canada has about 30%+ of the entire fresh water supply on the planet,  so we don't mind throwing it around with abandon.  

   This is Thailand however.....and Thai houses have urinals.....when in Rome...etc etc.... :Smile: 



> we only got one view of the kitchen possibly Frankie is not ready for her big reveal.


Correct....the kitchen is a work in progress.  Frankie has not been touched since the last photos I posted....so there was not much point in posting more.

----------


## Wasp

Whose Thread am I on ?

I'm not sure now .

If it's koman's Thread it's not your business what I think of Bettyboo's bathroom . so there !

If this is Bettyboo's .... we are still on consultation about your bathrooms and the scrotum-eviscerating bedrooms .

If it's my Thread I've got nothing to say m'lud until I know what day it is.



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> so there was not much point in posting more.


Other than amusement for the masses...  :Smile: 

Waspy, this is a shared thread. I've always been happy for my threads to take detours, as it's a group effort, my thread would be rather boring if others didn't join in.  :Smile: 

I'm thinking about getting one of these:





Black or Blonde?

I just came back from an exciting trip: market; visit to the aunt to pray to the very very old grandmother. I nearly started a thread called: _I made it to the 3rd day, but I want to go home now_.

----------


## Wasp

> Waspy, this is a shared thread. I've always been happy for my threads to take detours,




But the detours are into mazes !

Confusing spirals of amps and bathrooms and Frankenkitchens and blonde guitars .

Barely a tile or a pipe in sight or memory ! 



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^so you prefer the blonde guitar! Me too.  :Smile: 

Being a left-hander, you have limited options, and many of them are black...

----------


## coolhandluke

looks like everyone is happy (except you). one thing i have noticed is that the outlaws can never seem to bring themselves to say thank you to the farang. did you get any thanks or a nice hug from any of them?

----------


## koman

Here ya go BB......one Fender practice amp and Godin (Seagull)
 Artist series guitar......as requested.... :Smile:    Sorry about the background....it's a "village" photo taken today.....just for you, because I could not find any on me computer.... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ very nice, I'm liking it, although mine is louder!  :Smile: 

^^ they rather think of it as doing a service for me, for which I should be grateful. I kid you not... Everyone is pleasant to me, and helps me out with stuff. For example, the bed was a bit crap, so I said to the missus to ask the FiL for a hammer and nails then I'll set about fixing it - by the time I'd had a shower, he was hard at work fixing it himself, and he did a good job. Another example, this morning I wanted to pop to the local hospital, so the dad throws me his keys and says 'take the pickup for  spin'. So, they are pleasant (excluding the missus...). Another example, by the time I'd got up this morning the FiL had picked a couple of juicy pomelo and delivered them to the door, the MiL had skinned them and the missus had sorted out the frui in a bowl. Also have been given bananas and other fruit on a daily basis...

----------


## koman

> Also have been given bananas and other fruit on a daily basis...


That 600K + pickup truck was clearly an excellent investment with returns like that.... :rofl: 

Do you sometimes get an urge to just up on their shoulders and nuzzle them?....or swing from tree to tree;  to amuse them?... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm... It's not always a battle them v us, Koman. It's possible that both sides can be winners in a mutually supportive environment of peace and joy...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

There's a big ugly gorilla in Torquay Zoo .

They try to fool him that he is free . By making his prison look open .
And they keep him deluded and calm  ......

by giving him bananas and fruit 

on a daily basis .



Just saying ........


Wasp

----------


## stevefarang

Harrumph...I'm insulted.

I think my master bathroom looks pretty nice, hotel like quality (even if PD House did a crap job of cleaning up - ongoing issue with them)








We just need to get fancy hotel like towels in there.

And yeah, I just wanted to muck up this thread even more...   :mid: 

Steve

----------


## Bettyboo

You're not mucking it up, you're keeping it going...  :Smile: 

&, yes, that is a very nice bathroom indeed; very hotel-like.  :Smile: 





BTW, you will all be overjoyed to hear that yesterday we found Lucky and brought her home.  :Smile:  She is very thin, but seems to be ok. Last night, I spotted Money but couldn't catch him. He has also been spotted today. I have a left a fish in a cunning position, and I will go back later to see if he has eaten it, if so, I'll leave another fish, then once he gets used to the times - Bob's your uncle...

----------


## malcy

> Another example, this morning I wanted to pop to the local hospital, so the dad throws me his keys and says 'take the pickup for  spin'. ..


This may have been a ruse to get free diesel from the performing monkey . :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

> BTW, you will all be overjoyed to hear that yesterday we found Lucky and brought her home.  She is very thin, but seems to be ok. Last night, I spotted Money but couldn't catch him


Great news mate as well has our dogs we also bought our cat with us from the UK, she doesn't wander far but that doesn't stop us worrying about her.

Sorry I have manflu and can't be arsed to write anything funny.

----------


## patsycat

Great news about the cats!!  I lost one once for eight months.  Some crazy woman two blocks from me just decided that she quite liked the look of him!!

----------


## koman

> BTW, you will all be overjoyed to hear that yesterday we found Lucky and brought her home.  She is very thin, but seems to be ok. Last night, I spotted Money but couldn't catch him. He has also been spotted today.


Good news BB....I'm glad your cats are ok.  So now  you have, what,  6 dogs, 2 cats....and no kitchen?... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I have a left a fish in a cunning position, and I will go back later to see if he has eaten it, if so, I'll leave another fish...


This may have been a ruse to get free fish from the performing monkey...  :Smile: 

Glad to hear the cats are OK Betty.  

Resilient little things are pussy cats.

----------


## koman

Hi, this is Koman cat.......did someone mention fish????....... anyhow Bankok cats are just a bunch of pussies....

----------


## Roobarb

> Sorry I have manflu...


Always makes me think that someone has caught a nasty case of an ancient Chinese dynasty when I hear that.



... hope it's not dragon on BD  :Smile: 



OK, I'll get my coat...

----------


## Roobarb

> Hi, this is Koman cat...


... and this is Simon's cat


There are a few of these on YouTube, some of which may ring bells with cat owners.

----------


## katie23

@stevefarang - Your royal highness, your bathroom is very nice and hotel-like, and your home is very grand & palatial, but I'm afraid your home doesn't have revolutionary, cutting-edge and *controversial* design & technology like Koman's Yuri (urinal) and Frankie.  :Very Happy: 

@betty - I'm glad you got Lucky and you've found the Money too.  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

I am a big fan of Simon's Cat.  Over the years i have recognised myself and my numerous felines in his cartoons.  Especially that one!!

----------


## stevefarang

> @stevefarang - Your royal highness, your bathroom is very nice and hotel-like, and your home is very grand & palatial, but I'm afraid your home doesn't have revolutionary, cutting-edge and *controversial* design & technology like Koman's Yuri (urinal) and Frankie.


Katie,
You failed to address me as "Your Grace". 9 lashes with a wet noodle for you !!   :Smile: 

We actually did have a urinal in the original layout for the guest suite. Here is one of the computer generated images with it in position.





But the more I thought about it, the more I decided against it. I could just see it being a messy pain in the butt, if we guests with bad aim. And I'm not sure the ladies would appreciate sitting on "the throne" and be looking right at the urinal.

So we ultimately decided against it.

I haven't even started to look at laying out our future western style kitchen, so I may still have some abomination to compete with the likes of Frankie !!

Steve

----------


## koman

So, let me see if I understand the rationale here.  There was concern that somebody might miss while pissing into a urinal with an opening the size of the grand canyon, and designed specifically for the purpose;  but they would be perfectly accurate pissing into a toilet bowl??....

Urinals are simple, hygienic, and efficient.  The are not messy at all when used by civilized people.    Some punters on here seem to be comparing them to the ones lined up in some gigantic public toilet facility where ten thousand guys a day piss into them and the cleaners don't show up for work.

 In fact,   they help prevent the toilet bowl from getting messy.   The simplest of routine cleaning and maintenance keeps them smelling sweet.    I really have no idea what you guys are talking about.   This is the third one I've had and they are no trouble at all.

  TD is well known for bollocks,  and this issue is no exception.... :rofl: 
.
SF....redo your bathroom at once,  and get a urinal.... don't listen to the Luddites....especially ones without proper kitchens..... :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^^

That picture is misleading. In reality, your face would be much closer to it when seated on the throne.

We were looking at the basic stock urinal, not that gigantic bowl thing. And since the bathroom is finished, with no urinal, the point is moot now.

I was never thrilled with the idea of having one anyway.  Another thing that can go wrong. The toilet will suffice.

Steve

PS: Hell, we don't even have a proper kitchen yet !!   :Very Happy:

----------


## koman

> In reality, your face would be much closer to it when seated on the throne.


Which makes it perfect for spitting your chewing baccy into.......gotta have one, I'm tellin ya..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Urinals are just horrible in a family home. End of!

----------


## koman

> Urinals are just horrible in a family home. End of!


Is this like some kind of eleventh commandment?......

....or just another one of those quaint Victorian era British hang-ups that just won't go away?    I remember when tooth picks were viewed as "horrible".....and not balancing your peas on the back of the fork...to name a few... even chewing gum was frowned upon when I was at school...dreadful American habit.....no wonder I bailed out of the place.... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Alll you need now Koman, is a condom machine :Smile: 

you could also make some extra dough with some warm flannels, aftershave and massage skills

----------


## koman

> Alll you need now Koman, is a condom machine
> 
> you could also make some extra dough with some warm flannels, aftershave and massage skills


Creative thinking at last..... :Smile:   I mean have you ever come across such a collection of Luddites in one thread.   First they slag off me oven cabinet (a simple concrete box thing)...and now they want to slag off me piss pot....which is ...ahem....just a pot for pissing in..... :Smile:  

 Fucking discouraging I tell ya.....I thought the British had progressed further than this...... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

We do like your exterior wall and false ceiling!  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> false ceiling


It's not a false ceiling.   It's a real ceiling with two levels..... :Smile: 

Anyhow, you guys stick to your pre modernist ideas and continue to piss all over your toilet seats instead of into a proper devise designed for the express purpose of pissing......or maybe ya all sit down to piss because of being pussy whipped over wet toilet seats...... :Smile:  

Either way, I'm going to piss into my urinal...standing up,  all manly like..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm gonna sit down, piss and rest me old knees, let the tinkle sprinkle...

----------


## BKKBILL

Here you go koman for those who don't or can't aim to please. If the beer is flowing no line up.



And for the ones touting waterless urinals (you know who you are) there are a few things to consider

Build up in your plumbing due to uric acid

Foul odors of urine in your washroom

Frequent cartridge replacement due to short product life

(these are chemical based waterless urinal cartridges and if not used and/or replaced frequently you will not be able to enter the room)

Complex and time consuming maintenance

Unsanitary cleaning process and pricey cleaning supplies

----------


## katie23

^  :rofl: 
Seriously, those things exist??? Now that, I haven't seen!  :Very Happy: 

Re: waterless urinals, yeah, they can get stinky (as I've said in Koman's thread). I don't dislike Koman's urinal, if he wants one in his home, more power to him!  :Very Happy:  I just said that his urinal is controversial (as is Frankie). I'm neutral about urinals, after all, I see one almost everyday at my unisex office loo!  :Wink:  If my office wants to be modern, flushless and eco-friendly, then so be it!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Seriously, those things exist??? Now that, I haven't seen!


The stainless steel backplate should be higher - we like to see who can piss higher; the unwritten challenge...

----------


## Bettyboo

A quick question please - how much for the mozzie netting on the windows?

I just had a bloke round, he said to fit the mozzie netting on the bedroom (2 windows as per the pics) would be 1,500 baht. We have 3 bedrooms, so that's 4,500 baht. How does the price sound to you?

It came around because last night I noticed it was cooler outside than inside, so I though it's pointless having the aircon on all the time if you can have a breeze running through. I have the windows open now, with a fan, in the middle of the afternoon, and it's fine...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> A quick question please - how much for the mozzie netting on the windows?
> 
> I just had a bloke round, he said to fit the mozzie netting on the bedroom (2 windows as per the pics) would be 1,500 baht. We have 3 bedrooms, so that's 4,500 baht. How does the price sound to you?
> 
> It came around because last night I noticed it was cooler outside than inside, so I though it's pointless having the aircon on all the time if you can have a breeze running through. I have the windows open now, with a fan, in the middle of the afternoon, and it's fine...


We did my wife's village house last year because we were going to live here while the new one was built.

I paid 20,000Thb..There are 15 big windows (each one opens in three sections); two big sliding doors and one standard door.   The screens can open separately for each window section....so a lot of work.   The windows in your photos look very easy to do....beat him down to 1100 and do all the other windows as well.   Mozzies are not particular which windows they come in through.... :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Yes sorry about that BB here is a better one to reflect the real world. :Smile: 



Then we have one that should keep you standing even with bad knees. :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

Don't like the legs much, but I have done worse in me time...  :Sad: 




> I paid 20,000Thb..There are 15 big window


Thanks.

Just an update to clarify - he said each room is 1500 bht. Each room has 1 double window and 1 treble window, but these are fibre nets nor metal or plastic nets; they're sliders. Sound ok?

----------


## koman

> Don't like the legs much, but I have done worse in me time... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koman
> 
> ...


Probably OK....but we used  metal net and metal frames on hinges.....very different.  Slides should be cheaper to make but with two good sized windows 1500 per room seems not too bad.   Just don't allow anything that could be mistaken for white plastic to be seen..... :Smile: 

You can order windows with built in slider nets which is what we are waiting on and on and on.........

----------


## Bettyboo

^our windows have the inbuilt slider grooves, just no inbuilt sliders... I should imagine it's a simply case of measure and order... But, the price seems cheap enough.

----------


## patsycat

Just get yourselves a romantic four poster bed, with mozzie nets....

----------


## Bettyboo

For what purpose, Patsy? Are you planning a trip to rural Thailand???  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

No. Not unless you have a female version of a urinal.

Im quite happy sitting in my Swiss heated, non mosquited armchair.  Thank you very much.  With running water.

Luv ya.

----------


## fishlocker

> So, let me see if I understand the rationale here.  There was concern that somebody might miss while pissing into a urinal with an opening the size of the grand canyon, and designed specifically for the purpose;  but they would be perfectly accurate pissing into a toilet bowl??....
> 
> Urinals are simple, hygienic, and efficient.  The are not messy at all when used by civilized people.    Some punters on here seem to be comparing them to the ones lined up in some gigantic public toilet facility where ten thousand guys a day piss into them and the cleaners don't show up for work.
> 
>  In fact,   they help prevent the toilet bowl from getting messy.   The simplest of routine cleaning and maintenance keeps them smelling sweet.    I really have no idea what you guys are talking about.   This is the third one I've had and they are no trouble at all.
> 
>   TD is well known for bollocks,  and this issue is no exception....
> .
> SF....redo your bathroom at once,  and get a urinal.... don't listen to the Luddites....especially ones without proper kitchens.....


I love King Steves throne . However I would have kept the urinal and placed the plant in it. A beautiful  functional  porcelain  work of art. So simple to maintain. Just flush once a week and enjoy the greenery.

----------


## fishlocker

Bettyboo I really like the color scheme  of your exterior . Thanks for the colorfull thread and good luck with your future endeavors.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thank you, Fishlocker - have you consulted a psychiatrist?  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

^ or an optician?

Sorry - an optician

----------


## FatOne

All, thanks for an enjoyable read, this thread is so far off it's original course it should be a shipwreck, but it's amazing content and repartee makes it one of the best reads anywhere on TD. I am reading all this sh**t everyday. Just thought it was about time I added something irrelevant!

----------


## bankao dreamer

> an optician


No good if your colour blind  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Had a nice week at the house. A few things to fix, but will enjoy spending a week or three there from time to time. The satallite tv is going in, the 3g locally is fast, everything is looking good.

Flew to Korea today to finish paying for the house, but with a better quality of life than in Oman. Here's tonight's dinner...  :Smile: 



I did sit on me porch in NN drinking 2 small cans of leo, topless, beer belly, feeling good, a couple of days ago...

----------


## Wasp

> Had a nice week at the house. A few things to fix, but will enjoy spending a week or three there from time to time. The satallite tv is going in, the 3g locally is fast, everything is looking good.
> 
> Flew to Korea today to finish paying for the house, but with a better quality of life than in Oman. Here's tonight's dinner...


What's all that fish for ?


Wasp

----------


## coolhandluke

> Urinals are just horrible in a family home. End of!


Only see them in homes of 'new money but no class'.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> What's all that fish for ?


Fish ? what fish I can not see anything apart from the dark nectar ahhhhhhhh guinness drooooooooool


Hold on Waspy old chap your avatar !! where is that iconic pic of the Somchai Times ?

Regarding cheese on toast one night after work had finished the lads were drinking and eating something stinky. I wondered into the kitchen and returned with a few rounds of cheese on toast liberally anointed with Worcestershire sauce. I offered some to Somchai who much to my surprise announced it was was aroi mak !!!  and wanted some more. I informed it was mut leow and cost 30,000 Baht to fly in from the UK before he got any ideas to eat any more of my precious things

----------


## Wasp

bankao :
Regarding cheese on toast one night after work had finished the lads were drinking and eating something stinky. 
I wandered into the kitchen and returned with a few rounds of cheese on toast liberally anointed with Worcestershire sauce.
 I offered some to Somchai who much to my surprise announced it was was aroi mak !!!



Well that is just bizarre - because I make zerr lovely cheeezzontoast and Missy reckons it STINKS !!!!!

From a lady who eats this particular green vegetable that smells like a camel's diarrhoea after it has eaten Durian!!!



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

Quoting from Bangyai circa 1984 :

" One thing I was aiming for was to avoid having any of the posts coming up in the middle of the living room ( as was normal in the village ) "

 *****************************

----------


## Bettyboo

New car port. Cost: not a lot (maybe 1000 baht).

----------


## Wasp

> New car port. Cost: not a lot (maybe 1000 baht).



Hmmmm .

A possible design feature article for Somchai Times 2nd Edition ?



Wasp

----------


## koman

So, you paid Somchai 1000 baht for a tarp stolen from a disabled transport truck on the side of the road.   Well done BB..... :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

Actually the FiL paid 1000 baht for the large bit of fabric then did all the work himself. I certainly like to encourage him in these efforts because it doesn't cost me anything...  :Smile: 

It's functional.

----------


## coolhandluke

It fits in rather well with the rest of the house.

----------


## Bettyboo

^is that a compliment? It doesn't feel like a compliment!

----------


## patsycat

You could start a little Glamping business.

----------


## BKKBILL

Oh I get it.

glamping

Shorthand for glamorous camping; luxury camping.
I ain't sleepin' in no tent! For real, I'm goin' glamping!

 :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

It appears to be also a jolly useful place to let folks sleep off a lunchtime beer or two?

----------


## Dillinger

would make a nice little mom and pop shop

----------


## koman

Personally, I think a tarp draped over a few bamboo poles is a bit limited in scope......just saying... :Smile:    Is there a recovery plan for when the typhoon hits.. it could well end up in another province... don't let them tie it to the car bumpers or anything like that..... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

It's cheap and functional; I like it. No typhoons in NN...  :Smile: 

No neighbours for a M&P shop.

----------


## koman

> No typhoons in NN


True, but only because they have been downgraded to tropical storms by the time they get there.   Still enough wind to blow your average tarp a long way though.  When you eventually find it, maybe you will find some of that Marmite approved roofing too....... :rofl:

----------


## biff

Hi Betty, any updates on the car port..
Whole place looks good..
Its a bit sad, when people finish their build..here today gone tomorrow.

Are you going to make a ManCave?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ update on the car port, Biff - you've seen the completed pics!  :Smile: 

I don't live there, and won't for another 2 years, if at all (other than a few 2 week breaks), so I am happy with the 1000 baht car port.

The latest effort is the missus' coffee shop adventure - that has currently cost me 30 times more than the car port...

----------


## FatOne

so ok, show us your coffee shop BB!!

----------


## biff

Flat white thanks.."do you deliver"?

----------


## Bettyboo

From such humble beginnings Empires are built...



She looked at franchise options (costs, what was included, etc) then found the best coffee shop around, and convinced them to franchise her, train her, and share their menu with her. I think she paid them about 10,000 baht for this. She has bags, signs, logos, etc.

She found a location where she pays 1500 baht per month, including electricity and the use of their toilet (I think she's out the front of a shop), and her dad, the same engineer who built the car port, will develop the above wooden cart into a static coffee shop type thing (umbrella/sun shade, more space, etc...). The entire setup, including all the coffee, tea, syrups, etc, has cost 30,000 baht. The cart, above, cost 2,000 baht, btw.

I'm not saying anything... She has done this a couple of times before (with about 50,000 setup costs both times) with perfumes and clothes, and made her money back within 2-3 months then made 20-30k profit per month, but that was quite hard work, 7 days a week. This business, I hope, is just a 3 or 4 day a week to keep her interested and earning a bit of money venture. If she makes 10,000 per month, and it gives her something to do, that'll be fine. I suspect she is reckoning on making 25k per month, but I doubt it...

----------


## malcy

Sounds like a good girl you have there Betty , not afraid to work hard , a lot of them would just sit there and do fuk all . I got my wife a Dyson vacuum cleaner a while back , now I'm thinking of getting another one to get the dust off the first one  !

----------


## FatOne

That's great Betty, my girl works hard with 2 jobs here, massage from home and then evenings in a Thai restaurant. It's very good that she's not just sitting around getting fat!

----------


## Bettyboo

^& ^^

I agree, Gents. The ladies do need something to keep them active or they tend to go insane... Not that they won't go insane anyways, but this might ward the inevitable off for a short while.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Wasp

Bettyboo :
She convinced them to franchise her, train her, and share their menu with her. I think she paid them about 10,000 baht for this. 


Would she like half of this back by passing on her training to Missy ?

Seriously .

Missy loves the idea and she thinks the stall is very sweet .

She's too far away to be a rival .



Wasp

----------


## bankao dreamer

Good on her Betty I hope it goes well, 2000 for the cart was a good deal.

----------


## Dillinger

Yep good on her Betts. Just showed my missus that and she reckons they have a secret door on those bars where the ya dong is stashed. But that was the coffee vendors she'd encounter when leaving the factory at 10pm :Smile:  Maybe an idea for you. All the best to the missus on her venture.thinking of a few for mine now the daughters in school

----------


## Wasp

So what's on that shoplet ?

I can see syrups on the Right . Treatlets ( nuts , sugar , chopped cherries ? , etc. ) in the containers .
An ice bin .

Presumably some spray creams ...... and a serious coffee machine . 
But how serious ?  

Has she needed to buy a heavyweight espresso/latte/cappucino type Italian machine ?

It's a Thread all on its own is this .





> 




Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm not really sure, Wasp. She says she has 25 different teas and coffees, hot and cold. I don't know all the details...

----------


## Wasp

Obviously it's not difficult to boil up water for some instant coffee or tea .... but to be an offshoot franchise I assume the coffee is a bit of a more serious item .

Needing a serious machine .

Missy is earnest about this . She would like a stand like that - with whatever is required for good coffee production - and also the machine to produce " Whippy " style soft ice creams . You know . The ones with a chocolate flake . You can't get them except maybe in KFC in a mall .

So there's good scope in providing this serious type of coffee and the iced drinks and the Whipped ice cream .

That's why I ask about her coffee machine . 

It can't be instant coffee can it ?

If you can find out Betty I really would  appreciate that .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

I will ask today, Wasp - but I reckon it'll be one of these:



Only 25 baht per cup...

----------


## Wasp

isn't that just a tank of hot ( instant ) coffee ?

And 25 Baht equates to £5 here so I would be thinking it would need to be quite special to be worth 25 Baht - don't you think Betts ?



Wasp

----------


## stevefarang

25 baht is about 80 cents. I don't think that's anywhere close to 5 pounds.
Steve

----------


## Dillinger

> 25 Baht equates to £5 here


Any chance of you changing me some money? :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> The expense was the bloody installation - 6,000 baht for 2 aircons and a hot shower;




That's not too bad Betty. 

I installed two A/C's in my gaff back in Perth late last year and the installation alone came in at 1K   :Confused: .

You have a brilliant little Gaff there for 13000 Pounds. 

Amazes me the value one can get in Thailand up against the real world.

Well done.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I installed two A/C's in my gaff back in Perth late last year and the installation alone came in at 1K


Bloody hell!  :Sad: 




> You have a brilliant little Gaff there for 13000 Pounds. 
> 
> Amazes me the value one can get in Thailand up against the real world.


Thanks, Terry. It's not flash, but as you say, for the money, it's decent value.




> isn't that just a tank of hot ( instant ) coffee ?


Yes, exactly that. It's basic, Wasp.

Her first day, she sold 18 cups, second dday, 28 cups, third day 40 cups. She makes about 10 baht profit per cup, so she wants to sell 80 cups per day or so, to make about 800 baht - that's 7am to 4pm. If she worked 4 days a week and sold 50 cups per day that'd be 8,000 baht per month for not too much stress. The money doesn't bother me, it's just to keep her active... Once she knows how the business is, she'll add cakes and stuff to increase the profits, so it'll likely end up at about 15,000 baht per month for an easy enough 5 day week or so. Just extra money for her, and her own little business close to home - nothing flash, but it is better than doing nothing...

----------


## BKKBILL

Careful there Betty this has expansion written all over it.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Careful there Betty this has expansion written all over it.


 :smiley laughing: 

I've given up... All her businesses have done ok, so I just leave her to it - worst ways, she loses 30,000 baht, I wouldn't be happy, but she is trying to do something positive, so it's not so bad...

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 25 Baht equates to £5 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of you changing me some money?


No . No . 

I was meaning as a proportion of a days work .

25 Baht is one sixteenth of a days pay of 400 baht .
And one sixteenth of a days pay here would be about £5 .

So they equate inasmuch and wheretofore as they be a chunk of your earnings whereof which .




Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> 25 baht is about 80 cents. I don't think that's anywhere close to 5 pounds.
> Steve



( Thinking a patient " Bloody Nora !! " ) 


No . No . No. No. No. No . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was meaning as a proportion of a days work .

25 Baht is one sixteenth of a days pay of 400 baht .
And one sixteenth of a days pay here would be about £5 .

So they equate inasmuch and wheretofore as they be a chunk of your earnings whereof which .




I'm too clever I am that's what the problem is .


Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

^ So you wouldn't be interested in a donut as well then ? :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> ^ So you wouldn't be interested in a donut as well then ?


A donut . Some sprinkles on the iced coffee . A toastie sandwich ! Shot of whisky and a Leo .

That's it !!!!  A whole days wages seduced from their grasp .




Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ So you wouldn't be interested in a donut as well then ?


This has to be the way forward...

----------


## Dillinger

They sell those little donut things in Cha Am for dunking in your coffee,on the beach for breakfast.

I've always marvelled at the pepsi in a bag too. 
You should buy her a soda stream, Betty.

http://www.ipmart.com/usa/product/So...hp?prod=140843

----------


## Bettyboo

^she has enough of my money, she can buy one her bloody self!!!

She will develop the business and make more money, she always has done in the past; she's quite good at getting to know a new business then eeking out more profit - could probably teach Practical Business Skills at Leeds uni...  :Smile:

----------


## Drainpipe

> I got my wife a Dyson vacuum cleaner a while back , now I'm thinking of getting another one to get the dust off the first one !


you didn't get the right attachments

----------


## Drainpipe

I think nowadays, it is no good offering instant "coffee", people want the real thing

Even cafes in petrol stations sell good coffee now

A proper expresso machine, even the small ones, are expensive

----------


## Bettyboo

^ probably right for 'coffee', but she is selling lots of teas and coffees mixed with flavour stuff, hot and cold, just a Thaistyle coffee, not a 'proper coffee'...

----------


## Drainpipe

coffee made in an old sock?

----------


## Wasp

Can I ask you Bettyboo please ......... 

You say Missy can do it online for next to no money .

Apart from any smutty dirty filthy appallingly disgusting and quite interesting suggestions shame on you all especially Necron ........ but do what on Line ?

( No helpful suggestions from Dillinger please ) .


I donnunnerstann



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> No helpful suggestions from Dillinger please )


I don diesta? Why are you speaking Diago???

Line is this (every Thais favourite chat application):

----------


## Wasp

Well Betts ..... I asked this question on the last ever Post on my own Thread and you didn't answer .

So now I tried again on your Thread but both of us are confused now .

But finally I did recall .

You sent me a Green .

 ( Thank You ! )

And you said with the Green ........ " Hi Wasp, the missus can probably do it on Line for next to no money...  "

And I didn't understand , mi amigo . . :Swordfight: 


Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

> ( No helpful suggestions from Dillinger please ) .


damn.

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> ( No helpful suggestions from Dillinger please ) .
> 
> 
> damn.




 :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No: 



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Dilinger is a skifter....

----------


## Wasp

That's a terrible thing to say .

It's awful !!!

It's very bad . !!!!!!



What does it mean ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 




Wasp?

----------


## Bettyboo

Do you know Shifter?

Skifter is the French skirt wearing variety.

----------


## Wasp

But what can ............. " Hi Wasp, the missus can probably do it on Line for next to no money... " mean  ???????????? 

Well you had your chance .

Time to release _Dillinger !!!!_ . :Saeek:  :Saeek:  :Saeek: 

Go on boy Go gettim . !!!!!





Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Line is Line, Waspy!!!

This is what I'm listening to, cider, ear plugs in, smile at the locals and enjoy...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

WHAT ?

I have absolutely no idea what you mean Bettzee !!!

What d'you mean  " Line Is Line ? "

I love you dearly Bettz but you're making me nuts !!!!!!

What does Line is this (every Thais favourite chat application ) have to do with anything ?

I thought the original comment was something to do with Coffee .
As in your little sweety's business .

What's all this Line stuff ?

*
Kill him Dill !*



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

We're well beyond coffee here, Waspy - we are _Hooray for Boobies_!!!

Dil is lightweight, he won't get you beyond this,; it's a whole new relm...

----------


## Wasp

OK.

I've had a Stroke now so I must calm down .

Can't have any more beer ...... so Coffee , Chocolate Flake and I'm gonna watch FARGO .

FARGO being a recent TV Series and not the movie . 

If you can get C4OD one way or another Betty then have a look  .

Tis Brill .

Gunnite .



Wasp

----------


## ootai

> WHAT ?
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what you mean Bettzee !!!
> 
> What d'you mean " Line Is Line ? "
> 
> I love you dearly Bettz but you're making me nuts !!!!!!
> 
> What does Line is this (every Thais favourite chat application ) have to do with anything ?
> ...


 
Wasp
It seems to me that you are confused, which I know does not take much to create that state in you, so I will try and help out.  However if all I achieve is to confuse you more then just bang your head on the floor until you get straigthened out.

I believe what Betty was trying to say is that his missus could teach your missus using "Line"   Now when he says do it on Line he does not mean do it on the interent as there are many training courses that can be provided on-line.
What he means is it can be on Line where "Line" is the mobile phone app.
Unless you walk around with your head up your arse you will kmow that there are 2 main chat apps for smart phones "Whatapp" and "Line".
I believe Google or Facebook is or has bought "Whatsapp" and Apple has copied/stolen a lot of the ideas from Line to put into their new phones.

Anyway that's about as good as I can do buit I suggest you actually get out into the real world (Thailand) a bit more you will get swallowed up by this sort of crap.

So what Betty is saying (I believe) is that using the app "Line" his missus could teach your missus.  Because you can chat and send pictures and videos very easily and cheaply.  Have you got it yet?  :smiley laughing:  :deadhorsebig:  :France:

----------


## Wasp

Well why didn't he say that ?

" On line " means internet to me .



There I am encouraging Dill to go and rip his neck out all because there's a thing called " Line " .
I've never heard of it !

And I don't have or want  a smartphone so I don't know Wattsapp either ! Nor do I want to .

You get criticised if you say you hate any new stuff . 
You get called a Luddite . 

But I like Ludds ........ and I really REALLY hate this thing about constantly stressing in case you miss a phone call or a text ! Folks is becoming automatons . They can't decide which cheese to buy at Sainsburys without first calling someone to discuss it .

And then sending a photo of the frigging cheese display !


So I don't have a smartphone and I don't want one and I don't care Wattsapp and I've never heard of " Line " .

I ended up looking for Betty's ' Hooray for Boobies ' !

But oots ...... thank you for stepping in .

How could I ever be expected to make sense of a message that says ....
 " We're well beyond coffee here, Waspy - we are Hooray for Boobies!!!
Dil is lightweight, he won't get you beyond this; it's a whole new relm... " ? :1zhelp:  :1zhelp:  :1zhelp: 


This whole conversation feels like Lewis Carroll had a hand in it .



Hope you and ootess and the gardens are all well .



Wasp

----------


## koman

Don't worry Waspie....I'm with you on this.    I hope the coup generals shut down all the fucking Facebook, twitter "line" crap and force these people to use hand written notes for communication,  bicycles for transportation, and oil lamps for light.   

They don't even have the decency to use normal English when they talk about their tekki crap.....it's much more in vogue to use the kind of communications style of 10 year olds...which is really the market that Facebook, Twitter etc was designed for.

I still use a battered old Nokia cell phone;  about ten years old....and somehow I managed to build a proper kitchen..    BB has a bloody tarp draped over bamboo poles....and tiles that don't line up hardly anywhere.    That's what Facebook etc does to you.......... :Smile: 

I'm worried about you though....you seem quite skilled using photo-shop or something of the sort....you are getting sucked in...so be careful,  otherwise you may end  up talking like BB.... and we certainly don't want that.... :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Yay for a sensible K from Oman !!!!!

Actually this huge misunderstanding was down to a confusion of Onlines and too much Cider I think .
Then again I'm asking about a coffee business and getting told to go on line and look for Hooray for Boobies !!! 
Which in itself is not an unacceptable idea but a bit strange in the context .


There was an article this weekend about the price of old pre-Smartphone Nokia 3600 phones ( and others ) zooming up as people react against bleeding stupid Smartphones.

I ask in all seriousness ..... if most people's mobile phone conversations got blocked and deleted how much difference would that make to anyone's lives ? Most conversations are Women - talking loudly about other Women - or about Cheese .
 I mean folks might have to decide for themselves what Cheese to buy .

Or how many eggs .

One fool was asking ... " I just found a phone from the 90s and it has a hashtag . Twitter wasn't even invented then so what's the hashtag for ? "

Nice to know you're almost as Luddy as I am koman .



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

Daily Mail today ......

 " There is no let up and no natural break to think': Parents of sixth former who committed suicide after splitting from her boyfriend fear young people can't escape social media "

----------


## Drainpipe

What on earth are the mods doing, letting this inane drivel continue?

The only construction that may be relevant is that of their grammar

----------


## Wasp

I see the miserable fugitive from other Threads has decided to chip in his usual cheerful comments in here now .

Here is how others have already assessed Drainpipe.

" ....this drainpipe chap does like to frequent the construction threads. He must feel like a right kont being mistaken for abby , perhaps he isthe nasty pom DR ANDY?. Nevermind, maybe he will bung up an interesting construction thread. "


Unlikely I would say .

Just keep scanning around looking for any and every chance to show your caustic abilities .Whatever gives a point to your day .

----------


## terp80

Wasp and Koman, I am with you on this too. I had a Smartphone, but found I didn't use those features at all, AND they were costing me money! So when the battery went dead, I just bought an Idiot phone, and I am happy with it. AND it is   CHEAP. :bananaman:  I have my laptop with me (in my car), so if I really have to get online, I can go to any number of places/coffee shops, etc. and be online in no time. I never use Line, although the ladies I know swear by it (it is soooooo cuuute!) :sheep2:  Though I must confess I do check in on Facebook every day, mostly just to see what my kids and a few friends are up to. :mid:

----------


## Wasp

What I find a bit astonishing is the _price_ of them !

Missy has a decent phone already . But she likes the look of the Sony Experia Compact .

Just the look .

So I asked .

 £ 480 !!!!!! :Bigeyes:  :Bigeyes:  :Bigeyes: 

And you're quite right terp ..... about all the features for which you are paying but never use and are unlikely to use . :Bigeyes: 



Wasp

----------


## Drainpipe

oh well, might as well join them if I can't beat them..

I have a smartphone, very cheap as it was given to me when my niece got a new one to replace it

I use it for LINE to call abroad (same like Skype) and for checking emails in cafes etc when I am away. It also has weather forecasts, Google maps and other apps if I need them. Quite useful

I have my old Nokia for general phone calls though

----------


## Wasp

Drainpipe;  oh well, might as well join them if I can't beat them.



Well why do you want to beat them  ?

I counted back - and 92% of this very good Thread is all Construction and Construction errors and Construction improvements .

8% is chat , banter . Fun .

If these Threads were 100% functional Construction Threads they would read like a Builders Guidebook and they would be po-faced miserable dry Threads .

And Bettyboo for one is certainly not po-faced or miserable and never ever dry .

It's what I enjoy most in this area of Teakdoor and I know from comments that an awful lot of people feel the same way .

So don't be trying to " beat " them and calling for Moderators to cut out those sidetracks .
Often they are a brilliant break .



Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

Right on! And for phones......... time passes and I'm in the dads phone department.

----------


## Wasp

:rofl: 

Excellent William !!!!

Excellent !!!!!

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## terp80

BKKBILL -  :smiley laughing:  
Yeah, I had the Dad's phone when I was six too.  :dito:

----------


## koman

When I was six we had no phone at all.  If we wanted to talk to somebody we walked or rode our bike over to their place and talked to them.  It was quite effective and people did not get nearly as fat and lazy as they do now..... :Smile: 

We somehow managed without GPS, instant weather forecasts, and 24/7 news bulletins about Justin Beiber or Lady Gaga..... hard to believe I know..... :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

You are a bunch of Luddites!! I gave the SIL a Nokia windows smartphone and Kung set it all up for her so she could send pics of the house build on LINE! The cost of sending pics on line is only the cost of data, as line is free to use and quick. You can buy a windows phone for about A$180 so it's a lot cheaper that a laptop, and takes a pretty fair photo too. As you can see from my house build thread that when the SIL gets the photo taking right the pics come out really clearly.

----------


## Bettyboo

Quite correct, FatOne, these smartphones are excellent for housebuilds - especially if you're not in the country some or all of the time, even then when you pop out the construction hardware store you can take pics, send to the missus, foreman, and check stuff. 




> " On line " means internet to me .


But, I didn't write "On line" or online", I wrote "On Line". Come on, Waspy, proper nouns and all that...  :Smile: 




> BB has a bloody tarp draped over bamboo poles....and tiles that don't line up hardly anywhere. That's what Facebook etc does to you..........


Functional... You're just bitter because the forum has voted Frankie as female...




> Wasp and Koman, I am with you on this too. I had a Smartphone, but found I didn't use those features at all


Hmmm, I suppose it's horses for courses, but I use the camera, a lot, take videos of stuff when I'm out and about (such as a festival I stumbled into whilst in Nepal, or a strange animal I saw on the beach in Sri Lanka); I check my emails (from various accounts, in one easy app) every day; I check the weather forecast where I am and at home; I check the news headlines, use Line to seak to the missus everyday (free apart from my monthly data plan); I listen to the radio from England (absolute radio); check my bank (if my salary has gone in, etc), also keep lots of useful little functions such as a dictionary, guitar tuner, calculator, etc




> Missy has a decent phone already . But she likes the look of the Sony Experia Compact


That'll be the Sony Xperia Z1 compact. A great phone. Not cheap.




> I use it for LINE to call abroad (same like Skype) and for checking emails in cafes etc when I am away. It also has weather forecasts, Google maps and other apps if I need them. Quite useful


Very true. I also use Skype to chat to me parents in Spain and brother in the UK, some times at the same time, video calls. 

I might ask the missus to get something built soon, so that I can add some pics.

Waspy, she is not enjoying the coffee 'shop' lark, says it's very hot. Moving to a department store has very high rents. She'll do it for another month or 2 to get her investment back then give it to a close family member who just works as a cleaner...

----------


## Wasp

But, I didn't write "On line" or online", I wrote "On Line". Come on, Waspy, proper nouns and all that...  :Smile: 



OK . But no need for a Jack Nicholson .

----------


## Bettyboo

I was drinking heavily, so I reckon it was pretty coherent all things considered. Did a nice 12 hour drink stint with wine, cidar, Guinness and Hoegarten - yesterday got lost...  :Smile: 

Line is good, download it on your phone, your missus is sure to have it.

----------


## Wasp

Waspy, she is not enjoying the coffee 'shop' lark, says it's very hot.  She'll do it for another month or 2 to get her investment back then give it to a close family member who just works as a cleaner...


Well that's disappointing .... although for Missy the intention was to start it up - run it for say 3 months - then employ someone to do it . 
Leaving a smaller profit but no standing out there in the heat .

And if that works have a tiny chain of maybe 3 .

Feasible do you think ?



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> Well that's disappointing .... although for Missy the intention was to start it up - run it for say 3 months - then employ someone to do it .


Never works. The Thai employee will either steal the money, be too lazy to do the job or start his/her own business to do the same.

I would say that if she can find a location in a nice cool or aircon place then that helps. It's all about location really; my missus is on her 4th business, the first two worked really well because they were in a very busy Bkk location, the next 1 was not so good because it was in a less busy Bkk location, this one is the worst, out in the stciks, makes about 400 baht profit per day, sometimes less; 20% of the profits her best business (perfumes) made in Bkk (Jarunsanitwong 35, Makro market). She works this one from 7am to 4pm, she says it's quite tiring, hot and her hands ache a lot...

----------


## Wasp

To Fatone and Bettyboo .


   Yes .


You're right .


You're absolutely right that a Smartphone can be of fantastic usefulness in lots of situations.

What gets me angry is the millions of loud and pointless conversations that take place simply because they can . 
People walking along at the shops with their eyes riveted to a phone on the off-chance they might otherwise miss an infantile and unnecessary message from somebody else who is terrified that 10 minutes without a text means she is out of the catty loop .

I hate to see a couple walking along together but one ( the woman ) is on the phone and making it clear that the inane friend on the phone is of much more significance and interest than the partner they are actually with .

Turn the damn thing OFF !!!!

I cheer when I see a video of another clueless woman walking into a fountain at a Shopping Centre because her iphone has her mesmerised by the news that ' Tracey ' has had a new hairdo .
And women walking in front of trains while Texting " Miss You ... " to a friend who is only a mile away - excellent to see that. ( It's always women ).

I see men using phones . Make your arrangement . Get off . That's fine .

But I'm on the train and some fool is saying very loudly " I'M ON THE TRAIN " . 
Can I go and shout " SO AM I . IT'S NO BIG DEAL " ?

Yes Fatone and Betts ...... there are plenty of good situations such as you are in where a Smartphone achieves something that would otherwise be very difficult .

But I was a teacher for a while and ( girls again ) were always very happy to sit in class with a Smartphone in the pocket , a wire trailing up the sleeve into the ear .... and taking phone calls during school lessons FROM THEIR MOTHERS !!! Asking what they were up to .

And what cheese they might like as Mother was standing transfixed in front of the Cheese selection and hadn't made a call to anyone for over 4 minutes !


Always women .



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> Well that's disappointing .... although for Missy the intention was to start it up - run it for say 3 months - then employ someone to do it . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never works. The Thai employee will either steal the money, be too lazy to do the job or start his/her own business to do the same.


No good me asking you if I don't listen to you .

So I'm listening .

The thing is ...... the very busy bus service out of Korat makes only one stop half way to its destination .
And that's here . So in the morning and then in the late afternoon there's a tsunami of people . 
About an hour and a half each time . So " footfall " is good .

But I hear wottchewsayyin  nowohhamean ?



Wasp

PS Betty ....... I do like this 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...xts-memes.html

----------


## Wasp

I had some more thinking about this Betts ....... although I know it's the Construction Forum and I need to get back to that .

If a stand was set up and was only making 400 Baht profit a day .  
Someone cannot afford to do it but Missy sets it up --- and the person running it pays 100 Baht a day and has 300 Profit .

That's 300 on no investment . Every day .

Missy's 100 is paltry . But 100 a day is 3000 a month and you would need to lend somebody 100 000 Baht to get 3000 a month interest .

Setting up a stand is not 100 000 --- so percentages point to it being a good return .


I'm just musing .



Wasp


..... and even as I muse I know you're right " The Thai employee will either steal the money, be too lazy to do the job or start his/her own business to do the same."

----------


## koman

> You're just bitter because the forum has voted Frankie as female...


Why would I be bitter?   It's a TD poll.  An offhand opinion from Butterfly or Socal  holds more currency than a TD poll.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

  If we ran an identical poll on you, I wonder what we would come up with?...... :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

If it's a busy place, Waspy then she may do ok, but anything under 1000 per day profit isn't that great, imho. Actually, 500 per day still isn't much is it? But, depending, if it keeps them busy then maybe it is ok...

----------


## Bettyboo

Koman, I have one thing to say to you...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Koman, I have one thing to say to you...


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Wasp

If it's a busy place, Waspy then she may do ok, but anything under 1000 per day profit isn't all that great, imho. 
Actually, 500 per day still isn't much is it? But, depending, if it keeps them busy then maybe it is ok...



I'm always aware of these guys who do heavy sweaty work on building jobs for  a 10 hour day and 400 Baht .

So I take 400 Baht as my measure of a manual day . 
Compared to that - selling coffee and making 400 Baht actually looks perfectly fine in my own very humble view .

500 Baht and no carrying buckets of stones or blocks of Q-Con looks very good .
For a day selling coffee which is admittedly humdrum but what would you be doing otherwise ?

And 1000 looks fantastic !!!

On my numbers ......... investing in the gear and then having nothing to do with it but taking 100 Baht a day is quite a stellar return on a total investment of what ? 30 000 ?  That would be annually 120 % .

As I say - an investment of 30 000 getting back 100 Baht daily is far better than even the usual terrible 3% a month that the Thais charge each other .

I'll stop musing on this theme now .



Wasp 
( Love the goat ) . :Theyareontome:  :Theyareontome:  :Theyareontome:

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm always aware of these guys who do heavy sweaty work on building jobs


Oh yeah ?  .......

----------


## Bettyboo

Stoker would nail that!!!

----------


## BKKBILL

^^
To my eye something is off center in that picture.

----------


## Wasp

Dillinger: Oh yeah ?  .......



Just once .

Just once Dill .....

Look at a ball that's two inches away from the goalline --- and think to yourself " Naah ! That's too easy !!! "




Wasp

----------


## Wasp

Bettyboo - you seem to check in here regularly . Over on the Computer Thread I've asked about a problem .

Would you have a little look - please ?



Wasp

----------


## FatOne

Hi Wasp, feeling better? Did you sort out the computer problem? I checked out your question , the program is obviously a copy or download and they have instructions for you to circumvent the key number that the original would have on the CD cover. I purchased a few games with these sort of instructions in Udon a while back, and even tho I'm not totally stupid with PC's I gave up trying to install them and wrote them off as a lesson learned.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ go to the local Thai computer shop and let one of the Thai lads sort it out; 200 baht...

----------


## Wasp

Thank you Fatone .
I may have lost all of that 90 Bahts .



Bettyboo ..... it would cost me a £520 Return ticket to get it to the nearest Thai computer shop . 

Plus 200 Baht .






FadingWasp

----------


## Bettyboo

oops...

 :rofl:

----------


## Wasp

LINE  !!!!!!


Now I understand .





I've got a degree y'know !!.




Wasp

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> Just think about all those days ahead when you can kick back and view the horizon filled with trash, smoke from crop burns, worthless dogs mongering in view, destroyed motorbikes and old slagging whores done in by you and the old FIL.
> 
> Always something new and wonderous about that.
> 
> 
> I'm selling my city home and moving out into Isaan, just for those very things....
> ...


koman
800sqm house - you are a frugal one! I assume that there are 2 of you!

----------


## Bettyboo

Fencing.

A subject close to our hearts.

Many of you have gone rather over the top with your walls and fences, spending several hundred thousand baht; insanity. It doesn't have to be that way. My FiL did some fencing for me, cost = zero baht. We only wanted a bit of fencing around the house, so that the cat could go out without getting attacked by the 5 dogs. Also, the dogs like to sleep on our porch, and the missus doesn't like that... Basically, the FiL got out his machete, chopped up some bamboo, stuck in some chicken wire (or something similar) that was lying around, and Bob's your uncle. Beautiful and functional.



I'm not sure where the gate is, should be to the left of this pic, I'll ask the missus to take another pic to show it.



This pic is nice because you can also see our pumping station and telecoms centre. Lots of folks have wasted vast sums of baht in these areas, but that doesn't need to be so, as can be seen here...



Now, I've spent a total of 10 days in this house since it was built, may spend another 10 days in February, so I'm not gonna go crazy with 'western standard' anything... The missus and MiL and others are happy, it all works and didn't break the bank...  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> I'm not sure where the gate is, should be to the left of this pic, I'll ask the missus to take another pic to show it.


Yes, please do.  We don't want to miss out on the gate...... :Smile:     Chicken wire and bamboo....damn, why did I not think of that? ... :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, I suspect the 'gate' may be rather special; not Frankensteina special, but...  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I'm not sure where the gate is


Dreamer, gate you say?  :rofl:   No gate, they crawl under the net like Ferrets.  Been there, done that!

I recently posted on the thread moan for today or something like that regarding the useless affect fences and gates have on Thais.  You'll enjoy the novelty for about 3 milliseconds then go about reinforcing the fact that you're seldom there so it really doesn't matter in the broader sense of things.  Wife's happy, you're happy.

----------


## crepitas

> Next, the tiling:
> 
> 
> 
> These tiles look very slippery - not appropriate for an outside area imho... With no rail or borders, that could make for a decent slip over and neck breaking fall...
> 
> I wonder if that's the fukin dog that has either killed me 2 cats or scared them off? I will be taking a bamboo stick to that fuker when I get back, that's for sure... 
> 
> 
> ...


just scooting through your thread BB..those tiles are identical to our upper floor tiles but ours are matte not shiny..still a bit slippery when wet , outside veranda tiles are rough finished too but still managed to dislocate a knee.
Think you can purchase non slip rubber matting for traffic area...maybe also you could etch the tiles with conc acid or something? Probably a dangerous idea..great way to remove your/somchais fingerprints also ..55

----------


## bankao dreamer

RE the fence consider my load blown. 
There has been a few comments on my thread pertaining to my having gone a bit Issanish. I have not posted a photo of my fence because I was slightly embarrassed by it. It was cheap and quick because  Max our shepherd kept chasing the free wandering cows all over the rice fields. 
Prepare the tissues

----------


## crepitas

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> Next, the tiling:
> 
> 
> 
> These tiles look very slippery - not appropriate for an outside area imho... With no rail or borders, that could make for a decent slip over and neck breaking fall...
> 
> ...


Forgot..we have outside steps to our upper floor...used cheap plastic corrugated edging strips ..you would probably need to lift tiles at edge to retrofit ..

----------


## Wasp

Bettyboo my man..............

 I tried to find out what your house cost to build in the end .... but as I go through your Thread I find I'm being led off into discussions of Steve's bathrooms , blonde guitars , amps , Simon's cat , Frankenkitchens ,  old telephones , Jack Nicholson , pink pickups , salas , best colour for a water pump , Miley Cyrus , Barbara Cartland , bumguns , Monica Belluci , tarpaulin carports , coffee stands , Line , goats , alum .... and more .

If I keep going I'm sure I can find the area of the house and its final cost .

Or I can just ask you .



Wasp

----------


## BaitongBoy

Don't tell him, Boo...

----------


## Wasp

That's not fair Baitong !

Do I have to read about the GALAXY S DUOS telephone specifications all over again ?

And the white Hitachi water pump that looks like a breadmaker ? The mystery pointless beam ? Frank Spencer ? Lucky and Money ? Stevie Wonder ? Fishing net fences ?

Actually it's as amusing second time as well .


Wasp

----------


## koman

Wasp,  the very low end cost for construction of a residential building would be around 5000-5500 baht per m2.    If you just deduct the Bettyboo adjustment of 25% or so from that, you should be about right.....excluding the carport and fence which were something of an extravagance....... :Smile: 

   How many people do you know that would spend more on a mobile phone than a kitchen?

----------


## Wasp

This is an honest assessment koman . From what I see of many people here they would spend more on a new iphone than they will on their kitchens in 10 years .

But maybe not quite to Betty's level.



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^ weirdly for us UK folks: the car cost as much as the house...




> just scooting through your thread BB..those tiles are identical to our upper floor tiles but ours are matte not shiny..still a bit slippery when wet , outside veranda tiles are rough finished too but still managed to dislocate a knee.


The tiles seem to be less slippery than I thought. I haven't actually been there, but when I was (in the dry) they were not slippery, and I haven't heard of any slips from the folks - the trick seems to be to take ones shoes off before getting on the bottom step; the reverse is also true, but you should check for snakes first...  :Smile: 




> RE the fence consider my load blown.


I don't know how to take that!  :Smile: 




> I have not posted a photo of my fence because I was slightly embarrassed by it.


That's ok, whack it on here - this is the cheap and cheerful thread.




> Or I can just ask you .


All in upto this point, under 700,000. Actually, the FiL did not control the building costs as well as I'd hoped and the builders took at least 20% out, so if you were gonna manage everything yourself then you could build this house for 600,000 with slightly better wiring, fittings, etc, here and there. The FiL and wife say that's impossible, but I stick by it... Nonetheless, it was stress free and cheap, and the end product is ok quality, it all works, so I'm happy enough with it. Wouldn't wanna live in it full time though (in that case it would have been worth personally managing the build and perhaps spending a couple of hundred k more on things like roof insulation, bigger rooms, a kitchen...).




> Don't tell him, Boo...


Oops...  :Smile: 




> And the white Hitachi water pump that looks like a breadmaker ?


It's yellow and Mitsubishi!!!




> How many people do you know that would spend more on a mobile phone than a kitchen?


I do need to put a kitchen on really... As said all along - need to spend another 200,000 on a rear extension to give a decent sized main bedroom and a kitchen. Maybe one day...

----------


## Wasp

Your dimensions got a bit altered along the way . ( The house I mean .)

I ask because we have a piece of land alongside a main road and it's not selling so I was thinking it might be easier to build a house there and sell the lot .

A 100 square metre house . 3 bedrooms . Not quite as basic as you did . And allowing 1.2 million for the build .

So between your costs and what koman says I think it's realistic.

What area did your house end up ? ( Don't say a thing to Baitong Boy )

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, you could do that for a million, especially if you are there to control the costs, or like Koman did, get a good building manager.

Wasp: 1) can you read???; 2) a smidgen under 700,000.



Edit: oh area, my reading is shocking...  :Smile:  Hmmm, I can't remember, I think 80 sqM. 100 sqM is fine for a little 3 bedroom house - just make sure the main bedroom is ample and the kitchen is ok.  :Smile:  My lounge is actually a fair bit bigger than it needs to be, so better use of space would have been fine for a 3 bedroom place...

----------


## Wasp

Forgiven for your haste !

This is the plan . And if there is anything you feel needs to be criticised or changed I'll be happy to take guidance . Remember I've only done alterations before . Haven't built anything.

The kitchen area is really just for microwaving and a fridge and washing machine .

I'd put a cheap outside area for the smelly cooking .






Guidance from you .... koman .... anyone who has actually built something would be fine.
( The plot is 12 metres wide so I can't expand sideways but I can change Length .... of the building .)



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

I think your plans had a 16 sq metre main bedroom . My plan is just 12.5 . But my living room here is 12 sq m and it's fine .

Anyway it's not for me . But using Q-cons and decent tiles ...... 1.2million enough ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> A 100 square metre house . 3 bedrooms .


That looks like 2 bedrooms to me, Waspy... (unless you wanna sleep standing up in that storeroom!)

Your living space is too big compared to the bedrooms (which are too small), imho.

I'd move the kitchen to bottom left and allow the outside porch to add to the cooking space. Then bring the wall for the 2 bedrooms down, there's no reason to have the cubbyhole type space for the doors - wastes space; do it on one side, just literally a small entrance, if you don't want bedroom doors visibly off the living room area.

For a 2 bedroom place, you don't need two bathrooms - you could have one, then use the one on the right to add space to the main bedroom; taking the 'cubbyhole' type space off too would make that a much nicer sized bedroom, imho.

Think about the beds in the bedrooms - you don't wanna be taking up 50%+ of room with the beds; better to be a maximum of 25% in my experience...

----------


## Wasp

Well I envisaged selling to a fallang and really I think 2 bedrooms is ample . But planned so that there would be a spare potential bedroom if needed .

I'm going to redraw the plan to make your changes and then mooch about it .

I did think everyone in the World wanted a main toilet and a private ensuite for the master bedroom .
You've clearly looked hard at this plan so thank you .... and you're certainly right about moving the Kitchen .

Of course there's already plenty of guidance already about what colour water pump is best.



W.

----------


## koman

> I think your plans had a 16 sq metre main bedroom . My plan is just 12.5 . But my living room here is 12 sq m and it's fine .
> 
> Anyway it's not for me . But using Q-cons and decent tiles ...... 1.2million enough ?


Was this addressed to me??    My main bedroom is 5 x 5 m =25 m2 and it's just right.  Your scrotum does not get crushed on the bathroom door when attempting to go for a piss at 3am as Betty has described in his thread a while back.... :Smile: 

Getting a good balance between room sizes is quite a trick...and frequently seems to get cocked up.   Our living room is also 5 x 5 meters  (25 m2) but extends into a dining area of another 5 x 5 meters. (25 m2)...so it becomes a nice big spacious area where you don't keep bumping into things and tripping over sleeping dogs.   

We had a house of about 120 m2 before building the current one...which is 250 m2 in total.    Believe me, it feels a lot better having the space to move around in, but some people are fine in more confined spaces and actually prefer smaller rooms.   It just depends on what you are accustomed to I suppose.

Anyhow, you should be  able to build a pretty decent quality 100 m2 place for 1.2 million or even quite a bit less.....under 1 million if you shop carefully and grind the labor costs down a bit..... :Smile:    Just follow Bettyboo and you can't go far wrong... :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Sorry k. 

 Confusion .
 I think on Betty's plans he had decided on 16 sq m . I should check of course but I start looking at Monica Belluci and I forget why I'm there .

I wasn't referring to your home with bedrooms of 25 sq m !
Lovely big size but of course all in a different price league . I'm just having the fun of planning a build with the main aim for Missy to get some profit out of her land . 

I personally would LOVE the space you talk about but with costs in mind I have been looking at my room sizes in UK and for me a room size of 12.5 sq m is a decent size . 
People have bedrooms much smaller than that . Bedrooms where you put in a double bed and then turn sideways to edge around it to the window !!
Maybe 7 sq m .
Making 12.5 look luxurious .

But I don't need to stick to that . 
Tell me ...... in a single storey dwelling like this with only the weight of the roof how far apart can I space the concrete posts ?
One pair is only 2.9 metres apart so I can listen to you and Betts by spacing apart those posts some more .


( I was taking your advice seriously up to the point where you said  ' Just follow Bettyboo and you can't go far wrong ' )

And thanks .



Wasp

----------


## ltnt

> he plot is 12 metres wide so I can't expand sideways but I can change Length


Go vertical? My two baths are 12 meters sq. ea. I never liked standing to take a dump in a closet.

----------


## Wasp

I want to end up with a house and land for 1.8 million so I don't want to go up a floor .

If I can space the posts further apart I'll gain a fair bit --- but maybe it's simpler to go with an extra 3 concrete posts and just go longer.

That's not going to be a crucial extra cost is it ?

Just how far apart can I safely place posts in a single storey build ?



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I want to end up with a house and land for 1.8 million so I don't want to go up a floor . 
> If I can space the posts further apart I'll gain a fair bit --- but maybe it's simpler to go with an extra 3 concrete posts and just go longer. 
> That's not going to be a crucial extra cost is it ? 
> Just how far apart can I safely place posts in a single storey build ?    Wasp


OK, now I see what you were talking about. When I was first going over plans with my architect, I got the impression that 4 meters was sort of a standard. But I'm sure that you can design almost any length you want, using larger posts and stronger reinforced beams. I know my plans were reviewed by a structural engineer (mostly for the roof). I mean, just how expensive can I-beams be anyway?  :Scratchchin:

----------


## Wasp

There has to be a limit and for some reason I had the figure 3.6m fixed in my mind .

Of course you can use stronger beams but I'd like to know the limitations .



Wasp

----------


## Roobarb

Wasp, the posts in our place are about 3.8 metres apart, though it does vary depending if you measure them at the top or the bottom...

It seems that basic Isaan builders are OK with posts at up to 4 metre intervals before they start getting confused.

I could very well be wrong about this, but I believe that in Thailand you are meant to leave a 2 metre gap between the property boundary and any house exterior wall that has a window in.  Sections of wall without a window can I think be 1 metre from the boundary, as can the roof structure.

 If your property is 12m wide then your house can be 8 metres wide.  Each post is 20 cms or so across, so the distance between posts can be a maximum of 3.7m.

Given you are building to sell it, and therefore don't want it to fall foul of any building regulations or the like, I'd err a bit on the side of caution and make it 3.5 m between the posts which gives you a house about 7.6 metres wide and leave a 20 cm margin for error.

Start a new thread on it dude.

----------


## rickschoppers

With regard to the distance between cement posts, it would depend on the size of the posts and the weight of the roof. I went away from the norm and spaced my posts 5 meters apart since I did not want any posts in the middle of the rooms. Of course, I used a larger post and have a steel roof rather than the heavier roof tiles. I am not an engineer, but having built some previous homes, I do  have some knowledge of load bearing.

The Thais seem to like the 2.5 meter spacing for cement posts. I do not know if there is something magical or religious about this, but I did get some strange looks when I said I wanted 5 meters between posts. My carport has 4 meters between posts, but are smaller in size.

I am sure there is a span limit for each sized cement post, but I will leave that up to the structural engineers.

----------


## koman

> the posts in our place are about 3.8 metres apart, though it does vary depending if you measure them at the top or the bottom...


There you have it.  Imagine the flexibility this gives you.    Just tell the builders you want your posts 3 m apart at floor level and 4 m apart at the ceiling.... :Smile:    Maybe throw in a few triangular windows too...... :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I want to end up with a house and land for 1.8 million so I don't want to go up a floor .


House cost was 1.9 and land 4 rai 500,000 baht all in.




> I mean, just how expensive can I-beams be anyway?


they don't use "I" beams here.  They use "C" channel or square tubing.  Pre-painted with anti-rust and after welding and in place touch up the welds.  distance factor is manageable utilizing Knee bracing, and following the concrete roof beams.  

Span as stated depends on  loads imposed or expected, column support size, concrete beams as well as size of steel used.

Major cost factors are of course Land, but steel re-bar, channel steel, labor and concrete are the biggest factors.  If you have large areas for tile then your choice of tile will also be a cost factor.  I spent 144,000 baht on tile.  American Std. toilets were just under 5,000  baht each, other bath hardware shower water heaters were nil factors.

Two water pumps cost were in the neighborhood of 23,000 baht for both.  Two water storage tanks were around 5,000 baht each.

----------


## terp80

> Start a new thread on it dude.


This was addressed to you Waspie. I certainly concur with Roob. :Approve:

----------


## Wasp

I didn't think there was enough in the question for a new Thread but I can see there's plenty upon which to ruminate .

Reading that I have to leave 2 metres from the boundary creates a whole new set of difficulties . I already spent 5 hours incorporating the changes that had been suggested - although I have to confess I love playing with the Sketchup.

But changing from a 10 metre width to an 8 metre width means starting all over again .

When we do some actual work we'll start a new Thread .

Thank you terp , rick , Itnt , koman , Roob and of course Betty.

I should get away from hijacking Betty's story .... although it happens a lot !!



Wasp

----------


## 6kon

Hijacking in teakdoor.com forum???? Never seen or heard about that....  :Smile: 

Wasp: I think I would have asked the local land office about how far you big you can build.


6kon

----------


## Wasp

My experience is that it's all a bit of a free-for-all.

But I see warnings coming into the Threads about regulations being invoked and even _SHOCK HORROR_ applied !!

Of course that gives local officials another opportunity to say you've transgressed and a slippery cash payment may be needed . Like saying you were driving at 55 mph when in fact you had deliberately stayed behind a sugar truck doing 24 mph. Doesn't seem to matter what the truth is .

Even if we go and ask about what's now permitted I imagine a po-faced git just staring at me and saying " Mayy Dee " .

Thanks 6kon.

More to ruminate upon .

............. and Sorry Bettyboo .  I'm going now.



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> I should get away from hijacking Betty's story .... although it happens a lot !!


You're not going anywhere, Waspy - you're nicely increasing my page count (nearly 50 pages of waffle and dross, so far...).  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> I didn't think there was enough in the question for a new Thread


A question is enough for a new thread Wasp old thing.  You've already had 20 replies to the question you posted.  Don't underestimate quite how much time we all seem to have on our hands...




> but I can see there's plenty upon which to ruminate .


There are already far to many ruminants scattered throughout Betty's threads across TD.  We all must try to rise above it.




> When we do some actual work we'll start a new Thread .


Post your Sketchup drawing/do a design competition or something.  Lots of excuses to start a new thread.  Another Wasp thread would be great and this one, assuming you don't actually build the thing, could run and run.  

In this regard it's somewhat apt you started the idea on Betty's thread it has to be said that building the house was his thread's death knell.  It was all going very well until he broke ground.




> I should get away from hijacking Betty's story


Very decent of you, but hijacking Betty's thread has never really bothered anyone else.

----------


## Bettyboo

> There are already far to many ruminants scattered throughout Betty's threads across TD.


What's that supposed to mean???

You'll never get to see my finished kitchen if you keep throwing out big words...  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> you're nicely increasing my page count (nearly 50 pages of waffle and dross, so far...).


There ya go  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thank you.  :Smile: 

I'm just pleased that Koman didn't get the honour of taking the thread into its 50th page...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Sad news Betty .

It's only Page 31 on my computer . Depends how many Postings per page .
Then again .... if you make it one posting per page you're on One thousand Two Hundred pages !!!

Some of them are even from YOU !!!

I'll do as youse say and put the pictures and plans into a new Thread all about the Outtakes of the original Classic Thread and this development .


And does anyone know what happened to Itnt's Story ? The one where the shitty old house looks exactly like Roobarb's new one ?



Wasp

----------


## Roobarb

> What's that supposed to mean???  You'll never get to see my finished kitchen if you keep throwing out big words...


I can only imagine what you're planning...

----------


## Roobarb

> And does anyone know what happened to Itnt's Story ? The one where the shitty old house looks exactly like Roobarb's new one ?


Yes, that shitty old house is my one.

Bastard...

His demolition story is my build story, it's just a matter of perspective really.

----------


## Wasp

It looked an interesting story but it ended abru.............

----------


## Roobarb

Yup, but in fairness to the guy he realized that he might have a bit of construction coming up and so made the effort to start his own thread about it, even if it petered out shortly afterwards.

Ummmm... :Smile: 

Actually the one I was sad not to see the end of was I think DavidByron's one called 'Day 1 Udon Thani' (strangely the thread was in the Isaan forum).  The place looked as if it was going to be a stunning house.

----------


## Wasp

> Yup, but in fairness to the guy he realized that he might have a bit of construction coming up and so made the effort to start his own thread about it, even if it petered out shortly afterwards.


OK  OK !!!!   I was only asking about how far apart concrete posts can be placed .

A question . An answer . Didn't see 20 responses or even a story in it .

I'm gathering the essentials right now .



Wasp

I had a look for that house by davidbyron .

Strange to get it essentially done and start choosing your taps and it all stops !

Must be in a Chinese jail for doing naughtiness.


*

----------


## BKKBILL

Wasp I have a Sala above my garage with an 8M span cement tile roofing and 20CM columns. So as they say "it's up to you".

Betty my page count for your thread is 50 pages  :Smile: .

----------


## ltnt

> And does anyone know what happened to Itnt's Story ? The one where the shitty old house looks exactly like Roobarb's new one ?


I thought about what could occur by posting photos and decided to cancel the idea.  I completed the build in May, 1 month late.  I have since demolished the old wooden structure, as well its concrete walls and most of the concrete columns. I'm waiting for the BIL to get a day and help to remove the final 8 concrete columns.  He will transport them to his rice fields and build two rest shacks.

If you are truly interested in the photos of the build, send me a pm with your email address and what you want to see.  The procedure for posting photos was so daunting that it really was not user friendly unless you were willing to spend more time than I was manipulating the functions.

Up to you.  The photos start from the land purchase, clearing, fencing, survey, leveling, excavation for base pier spread footings, forming, re-bar forming, concrete pours, concrete finishing, roof truss construction, roof tile placement, doors and windows installed, private manufacture off site, every one different, all glass doors and windows, tile placement, various other installations well digging, pump installations, electrical installations, driveway prep and pour, stairway forming and pours, stainless steel hand rails and gates, etc.

S.S. is expensive and not part of the original cost.  140,000 extra.  Smoked glass doors and windows for all were one of the best investments that I made.  Extra 50,000.  All aluminum frames.  Baths and kitchen are fully tiled from floor to ceilings.

Lots of communication problems, contractor problems and wife problems, but we made it to the end.  That's what counts in the end.  Also met some very good people and good craftsmen.  I learned a lot from all.

Sorry Betty for rambling on in your excellent house thread.

BTW, no accidents or injuries other than the occasional nail through the flip flop.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Sorry Betty for rambling on in your excellent house thread.


No worries, mate. I was interested in your update too. Pleased to see that it has gone ok for you.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Itnt : Well yes I would love to see what happened with this .

You made a good start on the Thread . But I'll send you my email if you are prepared to send the pictures like that .

OR .....

I know you can already post a picture but it seems to be a pain .

So how about I give you a straight 1,2,3,4,5,6  steps of what I do to post a picture ?

If you wish .

Because when I started my Thread I couldn't get a picture showing up and I got as angry as it's possible to be !!
Then I got a clean routine going and it became mundane .Not forgetting that you have appeared here helping me with enquiries on Betty's Thread.

I'm asking because lots of folks would love to see the whole story on TD. It's probably the most loved form of Thread on the whole of TeakDoor .

The trials . The mistakes ( Best part really ) The tears . The divorces. The murders . The bloody interfering families and then the workmen who render a wall to a marble-smooth finish and then bang a nail into it to hang their plastic bags of barbecued snakes.

You know your build all came out fine so it would make a good Thread to finish .
I only did mine 6 years after the actual construction finished . Doesn't matter how long ago you did the work . The story's the same .

So please ..... give it a think .

But I'll send my email in case .


Regards



Wasp

BLIMEY !!!!   I'm on Bettyboo's Thread again .

I thought I was on Itnt's .

*

----------


## BaitongBoy

> ( Don't say a thing to Baitong Boy )


I heard that remark...Heh...But, fair enough...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> ( Don't say a thing to Baitong Boy )
> 
> 
> I heard that remark...Heh...But, fair enough...


Seems as we share the BB moniker, would you like me to ban Wasp from this thread, BB?  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^"Hell no, he can't go"...Famous chant from the Vietnam era...

Wasp is one of the good guys...

----------


## Klondyke

> The procedure for posting photos was so daunting that it really was not user friendly unless you were willing to spend more time than I was manipulating the functions.


An easy way how to post photos:
666kb.com - Gratis Speicherplatz fr Bilddateien

In the first box you browse for your picture (stored somewhere in your PC, less than 666 kB), then click "SPEICHERN" (to save). 
A link will appear within a second. This link to copy by CTRL-C and paste into your thread by CTRL-V.
(easier, it cannot be found)

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wasp
> ...


I'm so confused I'm banning myself .

W.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Floats like a Butterfly (egad!)
Stings like a Wasp...
The hands can't hit 
What the eyes can't see...

----------


## Wasp

Floats like a Butterfly 
Stings like a Wasp...
Bettyboo's fence .....
Damn ! I can't find anything to rhyme with Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Floats like a Belgian,
Shags like a Waspy,
Build too few toilets,
Mai dai tum kee...

----------


## koman

^^

Is page count* really* this important to you?..... :rofl:

----------


## bankao dreamer

^
Of course not,  oh bugger I have just helped.

----------


## ltnt

> In the first box you browse for your picture (stored somewhere in your PC, less than 666 kB), then click "SPEICHERN" (to save). A link will appear within a second. This link to copy by CTRL-C and paste into your thread by CTRL-V. (easier, it cannot be found)


Klondyke, do you open Teak Door after or before?  I think you must have it opened first to the thread and then open the photo copy/paste site second or both at the same time?

If this works for me I'll start posting up the build.  No promises.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Is page count really this important to you?.....


Nothing like smiles and laughter and good times, na?...

----------


## FatOne

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...with-pics.html
Hi ltnt,

The above link is a blow by blow description of basic TD photo posting, I just printed it out and followed step by step, easy peasy! Only problem is if your photo is too big in KB's, then you go into windows paint and reduce.

Hope this helps, love to see a new thread, at least post pics of the completed house so we who are still building can garner some ideas!

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by Klondyke
> 
> In the first box you browse for your picture (stored somewhere in your PC, less than 666 kB), then click "SPEICHERN" (to save). A link will appear within a second. This link to copy by CTRL-C and paste into your thread by CTRL-V. (easier, it cannot be found)
> 
> 
> Klondyke, do you open Teak Door after or before? I think you must have it opened first to the thread and then open the photo copy/paste site second or both at the same time?
> 
> If this works for me I'll start posting up the build. No promises.


You can do any way or do not have to. Once you copy the link by CTRL-C, it stays on clipboard of your memory as long as you do not paste it somewhere. 
Sometimes it is good to work with 2 different browsers: one for TD, one for the 666kb.

----------


## Wasp

Betty ........... you're on Page 32 now .

Champagne all round. :Shocked: 



Wasp

----------


## 6kon

Wasp: As you already hava *Not a House Building Thread 
*Why not start a "Maybe a House Building Thread" where you can compete with this very serious thread by Betty :Smile:  Shouldn't bee that difficult.....  :Smile: 
I'm looking forward to a teakdoor competition by you and Betty
*
6kon
*

----------


## Bettyboo

If Wasp catches up to me, I'll just start to add colours and size variation to my fonts and pull ahead again...  :Smile: 

I'll ask the missus for a few more photos of the fence too.

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp: As you already hava *Not a House Building Thread 
> *Why not start a "Maybe a House Building Thread" where you can compete with this very serious thread by Betty Shouldn't bee that difficult..... 
> I'm looking forward to a teakdoor competition by you and Betty
> *
> 6kon
> *



OR ...............   houses get extensions don't they ?

I could build an extension called " Maybe a House-Building Thread " onto " Not a House-Building Thread " and scream past Betty .

He's only got 32 Pages after all .



Wasp

----------


## ootai

Wasp
As I am confused about where you are and therefore where to post a reply to a question you asked on one of these threads I will post my answer here to help continue the true theme of this thread a whole lot of waffle.

You asked about distances between posts because you would like to make a space bigger than 4x4 and without a post in the middle.
Although I am an engineer I am not a structural engineer so can't work out all the details for you but I can tell you that whatever span you want you can have.
All that is required is to make sure the posts are strong enough to carry the weight, if you went 5x5 then the load would be 25/16 times heavier than that on a 4x4 and for a 6x6 it would be more than double.
So the posts would need to be larger and have more steel in them. The same goes for the beams they would have a much larger cross section and have more or thicker steel reinforcement. The problem then comes down to ensuring that the correct size rebar is used and that it is placed correctly within the concrete to get the correct coverage over the steel.
You could always go the way Nigel went with his place and use load bearing walls and light steel for you roof.

My suggestion to you is to spend some of your money and get the posts and beams designed. Our whole house was designed by an architect for B60,000
They used a computer program to work out all the loads and therefore the sizes of the posts and beams. They provided lots of pages of the final designs with all the calculations. Spending a little to save the roof ending up on your head is money well spent.

Maybe you could make contact with Koetja (spelling??) and he might be able to do it for you.

Betty sorry for posting a semi serious post in your entertaining collection of nonsense.

----------


## koman

^
Don't worry, Betty is trying to get the page count up, so even sensible posts are helpful..... :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Ootai, just stick in something to do with goats from time to time and Betty will be fine with whatever you want to post here.

It was probably all a bit technical for him anyway:

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:

----------


## Wasp

You see Neverna !!

This ^ is what we want .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## thaimeme

Dog would be very disappointed as to how this once brilliant construction thread [in the building/construction forum] has lost it's form and integrity... :Smile: 

There was a time here within the halls of TD that construction threads were sacred and off-limits to drifting [trolling] off subject matter - anywhere else, no problem. :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Nearing another page of drivel Betty...

----------


## Wasp

ootai : "Wasp,You asked about distances between posts because you would like to make a space bigger than 4x4 and without a post in the middle................"


Hi oots !!!

Thank you for swooping in to help . 
I'll move this over to the new Thread because I don't want to add to Betty's readership ........................ ???????    DAMMIT !!!!



Wasp

----------


## BaitongBoy

> This ^ is what we want .


Indeed...Now if we had a splayed goat drone, feck...





> There was a time here within the halls of TD that construction threads were sacred and off-limits to drifting


Yeah, well, times change but goats remain the same, apparently...Besides, think of the construction issues behind that flying cat...

----------


## ltnt

> The above link is a blow by blow description of basic TD photo posting


thanks FatOne,
I've used this link, its not "easy peasy," by any st reach of the imagination.  Main reason for abandoning my build post.

----------


## Bettyboo

In a storm last week, the 'car port' blew away... 



Got some advice from the forum, good advice too: https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...-car-port.html

Passed the advice back to the missus who is currently in LoS (I'm in Korea). She and her dad will manage the car port project just as they did the house...

&, they've started.









(Looks like the FiL is coating the metal here.)

The missus said she spent 10,000 on materials today, and expects the car port to cost 25,000 without concreting. Yes, you heard me, she has decided to do what she calls 'a three car space', and do the concrete floor later...

Who am I to advise (I did tell her to do the concrete first along with the post foundations); everything will be fine.

The ground has been built up and compacted and stones laid on top over 3 years or so. However, even though I told her many times to just do a gravel drive; get some trucks in with stoney/gravel stuff - she has declined my wishes, so we will see...

----------


## thaimeme

So...when are ya moving back, Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ probably never...  :Smile: 

I won't come back until the main act has played out and the army are gone - that might be another 3 or 4 years?

I'm also trying to work enough to fund a little place in Spain, so all my eggs are not in one basket. Maybe, a condo in Chaam or somewhere similar too - just want some options before I reach 50 (getting quite close now...).

----------


## bankao dreamer

I've got a tear or 2 in my eye now,
This is getting all nostalgic

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ probably never... 
> 
> I won't come back until the main act has played out and the army are gone - that might be another 3 or 4 years?
> 
> I'm also trying to work enough to fund a little place in Spain, so all my eggs are not in one basket. Maybe, a condo in Chaam or somewhere similar too - just want some options before I reach 50 (getting quite close now...).


 
What does the BOSS think about relocating hither and dither?

----------


## fishlocker

Jeff, surly you don't mean MIL and FIL but I had a chuckle just thinking about it. 

My luck I'd get a place by the beach and eveyone shows up to play.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no they won't!  :Smile: 




> I've got a tear or 2 in my eye now,
> This is getting all nostalgic


Hahaha... There was a 'golden age' of housebuilds a few years back.




> What does the BOSS think about relocating hither and dither?


Little Boss will be kept in the dark about Spain. Little Boss likes Chaam. Little Boss likes Korea too, and I'm making efforts to get a job in Seoul because Little Boss especially likes Seoul.

Little Boss wears her Hambok more often than her Thai traditional clothes!

----------


## lom

"O, what a tangled web we weave when first we practise to deceive!"  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

You want some excitement? Here ya go:





That bottom pic, I wonder how they will set those poles into the ground? We will see...

----------


## charleyboy

> Maybe, a condo in Chaam



You can fook right orf!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ We will be around for the pies, Charles...  :Smile: 

Update, the FiL has not been able to get an labourers; his offer of 300 baht per day did not encourage any locals to come around and do some work, so the missus has been painting metal and digging holes today.

----------


## Dillinger

^ He does a fine sausage too



 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nice...

A couple more pictures today:



The first one looks like the left side of the house at the back. Or, as the car approaches, the left side of the parking area (or so I thought - see next pic...).




Looking out from the front door area: a post is in... In fact, 6 posts are in, and it doesn't look like what I suggested at all... I thought, as other folks suggested, a lean-to would be good against the house as in the first pic of these two, but this looks like a separate car port - hmmm... They never listen to what I say, the bastards...

----------


## Dillinger

Make sure they don't forget your 


Masturbation Station

----------


## Norton

They have one for super fat folks. Doubles as a portable carport. Worth a look bb.

----------


## Wasp

*↑↑* classy  dill .  classy



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Dillinger

> classy dill . classy


why thanks :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^ probably never... 
> 
> I won't come back until the main act has played out and the army are gone - that might be another 3 or 4 years?
> 
> I'm also trying to work enough to fund a little place in Spain, so all my eggs are not in one basket. Maybe, a condo in Chaam or somewhere similar too - just want some options before I reach 50 (getting quite close now...).


Old fooker :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Hey BB (BettyBoo), I dropped over from your other thread, as requested.

I've only read 2 pages, the last 2.

Why all the angst from the other posters?

----------


## Bettyboo

My threads tend to go off topic sometimes, David...  I think it's because some of the other posters are jealous of my marriage bliss and high end lifestyle!

----------


## David48atTD

> My threads tend to go off topic sometimes, David...  I think it's because some of the other posters are jealous of my marriage bliss and high end lifestyle!


I consider myself to be very lucky to have, as my Partner, *MissFarmGirl*, and, with our twin 2 y o boys, I'm as happy as the venerable Pig in Sh**

But I'm not even close to the 'high-end' lifestyle ... 

We are 'comfortable' without being rich, and I'm cool with that.

Well done to you *BB* if you've worked hard and smart and saved some serious coin.


Would I like more money ... SURE ... but it's not the end all and be all for me.

I'd take *Health and Happiness* any day over wealth.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Good to hear, David - nice perspective.

We have posters such as Bolinger who have won numerous millions on the lottery and spend every day eating and partying at 5-star hotels, but personally, I said it all tongue in cheek - you can see from this thread that this house cost well under 1 million baht and we just have a little Honda City, but that's fine.

This is a building thread, but has also become a bit of a playroom. I try and put as many photos in as possible with details; and always enjoy other folks adding their pictures and comments.

Here's the latest update, as of today:



It's not what I expected... I'm not sure I'm gonna like the finished product, but it is a Thai style solution that the FiL, his brother and the missus are doing all by themselves - I kinda (well almost) wish I was there to help them make it.

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^ probably never... 
> 
> I won't come back until the main act has played out and the army are gone - that might be another 3 or 4 years?
> 
> I'm also trying to work enough to fund a little place in Spain, so all my eggs are not in one basket. Maybe, a condo in Chaam or somewhere similar too - just want some options before I reach 50 (getting quite close now...).


Where in Spain are you considering BB? I have been looking for a second getaway with good summer weather to spend some rainy seasons. I am not sure about the property ownership in Spain but prefer a reasonalble cost of living country such as Spain or Greece.

----------


## MrG

I have heard, but I don't know, that Portugal is a good alternative these days. I would check it out but the wife is locked down getting her doctorate degree.

----------


## Bettyboo

^^

My parents have lived in Javea for about 15 years or so, and it really is a very nice place.

Regarding the build: the wife says the roof of the little car port will be the same as the roof of the house; red tile type things.

----------


## Wasp

> 



That's Gorgeous !!!!

Who is your designer ?



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> Who is your designer ?


The FiL...

I have mentioned columns, but he seems to prefer Sino-concrete to Greco-Roman...

----------


## David48atTD

*BB*, I'm sure it will be interesting building the carport.

My one disappointment which the Thai carport build the FiL did at his home for us was ...

*There is no gutter at the egress point.*

A flat roofed carport, which was the logical design given it's connections to the existing dwellings.

BUT THERE IS NO GUTTER AS WE DRIVE OUT   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So, as we exit the carport we have to drive through the deep Bangkok mud, made almost impassable from the carport's run-off.

I asked about a gutter, even offered to pay the cost, but the reply was ... sorry, we didn't plan for that and there is no 'fascia' to attach the gutter clips to.

A fascia plate could be welded to roof beams, but no.

When we live in Thailand we live at the Family Farm so I have little say as what gets done.


So, the FiL's solution?  Break up a hundred or so fibro roof tiles and place round the egress point.  Sort of like a short driveway.

Sort of works, but it's still just a short term solution.

Just the different approach to planning.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ indeed, they do approach things differently, and they have their designs which have worked around them (to a greater and lesser extent...) for years which they just copy - they don't seem to design per se; if design means thinking and changing and contextualizing...

Anyways, the FiL is coming along with this car port, and it's no pretty clear how 9it's gonna look. I reckon they've nearly finished what they're gonna do - just put a roof on; I don't predict much finishing.

----------


## lom

> I think it's because some of the other posters are jealous of my marriage bliss and high end lifestyle!


It's because of all the Korean female musicians you get to mingle with. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I wish.

But, here is my very favourite, again...



& again...



& yet again...

----------


## David48atTD

^^  As a musician, I'm tone deaf, thus never considered a Musical Career.

Your enlightening post above has made reconsider my options.

Could I consider banging the drum(er) ... SURE ...   :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Javia is indeed very nice, I spent 4 days having a look around with friends who spend the winter there.
I would have moved there but struggled to find a place that would accept 3 dogs. 

I'm sure that the carport will turn out very acceptable, it just needs to be slightly better built than Max's Thai kennel.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes it is, and even though it's not a low cost area, you can still pick up quite nice (granted, small studio or 1 bedroom) apartments for as low as 50,000 Euro close to the beach or in the port area; the old town, which is close and nice, is even cheaper.

----------


## katie23

Wow betty, 53 pages of readership! Congratulations! You da man!  :bananaman:   ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks, Katie.

I will keep building nonsense additions (we need to extend the master bedroom, add a kitchen, and a nice sala, just for starters...) until we have 100 pages!

 :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

Have you still not got a kitchen?!!

How are the cats?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ both cats are gone, Patsy...  :Sad:  Cobras and 2 metre+ lizards suggest they were a meal, but I like to think they left home for greener pastures and are living happily somewhere else.

We have a kitchen of sorts, but need a proper kitchen.

----------


## Bettyboo

Pretty much the FiL has done this all by himself; here he is up on the roof...

----------


## Dillinger

Probably cost him 3,000 baht all in. You can see him laughing at you there

Fair play to the crafty ole fokker. Haha

----------


## Wasp

Looks nothing like my design !



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^ something for me to do when I get back there, Wasp - column design and building...
(Aren't you jealous of what I did there; don't you wish you'd had that idea!  :Smile: )




> Probably cost him 3,000 baht all in. You can see him laughing at you there
> 
> Fair play to the crafty ole fokker. Haha


What! My farther??? He would never do that to me, we are family, he loves me!!!

----------


## lom

> Pretty much the FiL has done this all by himself; here he is up on the roof


Thais can do any job..




> something for me to do when I get back there, Wasp - column design and building..


I think you'd better put down the guitar(s) and start practising welding instead.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ have you seen how I updated my Epiphone SG, Lom?



I put a Gibson P94 in the neck and a Railhammer P90 Billy Corgan in the bridge - beautiful...  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Pretty much the FiL has done this all by himself; here he is up on the roof...


Looking good

Just one thought for you, based on our carport.

That centre, horizontal cross beam will be ideal for the birds to perch and sh*it on the cars.

Maybe some of that cheap spikey plastic might deter them a bit.


Also, if you have electricity to the carport, a motion sensitive light that stays on for a few minutes while you are unloading the gear from the car.

Thai's seem to 'light-on' when it comes to installing adequate lighting.

Just a few suggestions.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ good ideas, David - thank you; I'll pass the info onto the missus.

----------


## Dillinger

:rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

Right, That's it, Dilly - more guitar pics to punish you!

----------


## lom

> Right, That's it, Dilly - more guitar pics to punish you!


It's ok as long as we don't have to listen to the sound of it :Smile: 

(sorry couldn't stop my hand from writing that)

----------


## Wasp

> That centre, horizontal cross beam will be ideal for the birds to perch and sh*it on the cars.


 :smiley laughing:  :rofl: 


How very observant !!!!




Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^^cruel but fair...  :Smile: 

Are we upto 60 pages yet?

----------


## Wasp

Well on my laptop you are only on Page 44 !



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^ terrible, change your bloody posts per page...

Now, the total cost for the garage is 20,000 baht, all in.

----------


## bankao dreamer

You are up to 53 on mine  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

The good news is bankao's contribution just pushed you onto Page 45 .



Wasp

----------


## lom

> The good news is bankao's contribution just pushed you onto Page 45 .


No,
page 34 it became

----------


## FatOne

53 on mine!

----------


## Bettyboo

& the amazing construction is almost complete. The wife has decided it's complete enough and sturdy enough to drive the car in...  :Sad: 





It's truly a thing of beauty - villagers will come from miles around to see it, and comment, no doubt, how it's somewhat nicer than the house itself; a palatial car port if ever there was one!

----------


## thaimeme

> & the amazing construction is almost complete. The wife has decided it's complete enough and sturdy enough to drive the car in... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly a thing of beauty - villagers will come from miles around to see it, and comment, no doubt, how it's somewhat nicer than the house itself; a palatial car port if ever there was one!


 
Even I wouldn't built something of that nature.
No offence, Bets.


 :ssssh:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I am offended; that's a fukin brilliant car port that is!!!

(or, at the very least, it's a step up from the last one.)

----------


## biff

The last one was unique ....very hard to beat..
Has Sir Wasp given it the seal of approval?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Has Sir Wasp given it the seal of approval?


Until I get back to LoS with the plaster of paris and sort out the Roman columns, Wasp will not be signing any certification of higher order build quality...

----------


## JohnG

Very impressed, Bb. Genuinely!

You don't seem to have much in the way of 'floor', though, which could be a problem when the water's pouring off the roof.  A truck-load of gravel, maybe?

----------


## Bettyboo

^yes, quite right. 

It has been compacted down over the last few years, but maybe some gravel will be good. There is also talk of putting some concrete down at a later date (I prefer gravel meself).

It's not amazing, just functional and basic, but for 20,000 baht, the FiL (who did virtually all the work himself, from purchasing and painting to cutting and welding and tiling, etc) did really well.

----------


## Dillinger

Not quite what i was hoping for :Smile: 

Well done Por

----------


## MrG

It's a lovely little car port, and the envy of many, no doubt.

----------


## patsycat

Next - we want a pizza oven.

(page 54 where i am)

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that'll be needing the long awaited bikini pics, Patsy...

----------


## David48atTD

^^  Imagine Twiggy, in her heyday, in a bikini, sipping a G n T ... that's fairly close to the mark.

----------


## patsycat

Photoshop is indeed a marvellous invention!!

----------


## bankao dreamer

The carport is indeed a thing of beauty, well done Por.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thank you, Sir - a bit of gypsum board, and we'll be done.

Just when you thought your day couldn't get any better:

----------


## Wasp

True to the Thai ethos .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Hang on, Waspy - that sounds like a veiled insult!

----------


## thaimeme

Neighbors are probably wondering where the ever-so-absent Farang might be......

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

He is at a better place...

----------


## Wasp

Three of them are welcome to try my cheesy muffins.



Wasp

----------


## bankao dreamer

Gypsum board !! Gypsum board oh no not acceptable. 

To cover up the asthetic beauty that is the underside of cement roof tiles would be a crime against architecture. 

And what of Por's welding ! It would be lost forever (well until the board falls off).
He must have put all his blood, sweat, tears and a good portion of his eye sight into fabricating that wonderful structure. 

Vote no to gypsum.

Ole

----------


## PAG

Gypsum isn't good for outside applications.   It will absorb moisture and soon show spots.of mould.   Use 'smartboard' then apply external quality paint.

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm, I didn't know gypsum was so complicated, and I do like the bare look - it's only a bloody garage.

----------


## biff

"Just a garage"..more like  _Objet d'art.._“_Sacré Coeur_”...you could sell the plans and retire of the proceeds..

----------


## bobo746

Taj Mahal mate.

----------


## Gazza

> it's only a bloody garage.


I used to dream of living in a bloody garage............

----------


## bobo746

^ Lets not start.
We lived in a paper bag in the middle of the road. :Smile:

----------


## IsaanMan

@Bettboo (et al)

Still ploughing through the building threads for a bloody good reason.....

Those who fail to learn the lessons of the past, get to write Threads about it on TD !

My Much Better Half and I have decided that It Is Time to move to Isaan - but she wants a NICE BIG HOUSE with European toilets and showers, A-C and a Garden...

She has Farang husband and will make sure THEY ALL KNOW...

Personally, I just want to retire before I die - a big ask I know, but sometimes this shit happens - it ALL depends on how much Baht the NICE BIG HOUSE etc etc is going to cost me.

Scouting out land in August - Family land on offer, but it has strings attached (ie cousins). I think the adventure could be interesting

----------


## grasshopper

> ^ Lets not start.
> We lived in a paper bag in the middle of the road.


You had a "road"?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ indeed, many of us were bought up in a bog.

IssanMan: goodluck. :Smile:  Now, I've built a house (or at least watched others spend my money and seen the results), I suspect I'm in a position to do it again properly. I'd make bigger bedrooms, a proper kitchen and fence off around the immediate area. I'd also make sure there were no exposed columns (we have one sitting in the middle of the living room...), use non-slip tiles outside, take much more care with heat protection/insulation, and not allow Thais to choose colours. But, the house is fine and cost 800,000 - I suspect, I could have made it really nice (bigger and better appointed) for 1.5 million, but even then the Thais would have fuked some stuff up - they just do things their own way...

If you're very hands on, always around, are willing to argue with everyone and do all the shopping then you can get it right - some folks have and are very happy with it. I went a different route and the end product is fine and cheap.  :Smile:

----------


## IsaanMan

Funny enough you mention 1.5 M Baht, 'cos that is what me and Her Indoors are looking at for a budget (not including land - I think using the "Family Land in Uncle Name" is a Non-Starter for me). Pretty much certain the end budget will be bigger.

Hoping I will get this project started late next year sometime - planning on renting a cheap Serviced Apartment in Udon Thani - Kalasin - Khon Kaen while we build; depends where we end up getting the land really. 
We live in Bangkok so leaving the builder alone is not an option.

----------


## Wasp

.
Oh Dear !

Isaan Man .............. read through any 30 Construction Threads and you'll know for sure - DON'T leave the builder unsupervised !



Wasp

----------


## David48atTD

> @Bettboo (et al)
> 
> Still ploughing through the building threads for a bloody good reason.....
> 
> Those who fail to learn the lessons of the past, get to write Threads about it on TD !
> 
> My Much Better Half and I have decided that It Is Time to move to Isaan - but she wants a NICE BIG HOUSE with European toilets and showers, A-C and a Garden...
> 
> She has Farang husband and will make sure THEY ALL KNOW...
> ...



*IsaanMan* ... here is an option you may not have considered.

In Isaan, there are hundreds of 'MacMansions' that have been built and sitting empty, for sale, some at stupid prices, some quite cheap ... but all for sale.

Now, your wife will HATE the idea ... guaranteed. (you just never know what ghosts are living in the house :-) )

But this option will save you heaps of money if you negotiate the right deal ... plus you don't have to live with/near her family.

Even if you get the family land for free ... it's often cheaper to buy an existing western built property then the constructing one.


Finding the right home will take effort, but potentially a lot less effort and heartbreak then building.


If the nearest and dearest insists on building on the Family land ... and you see no other option, then consider this, you put down the minimum deposit and let her get a bank loan to fund the build.


If she can't then you have the power to make the decisions you want to make and I suggest hopping in the car and buying an existing, quality built to a western standard, existing house.

But, if you do decide on that, and it's Thai dealing with Thai ... be carefull of the 'under the counter' bribe your wife might ask of the seller, which you end up paying by buying at a higher price.


Apologies for seeming negative, but what I describe above occurs in Thailand and we all hate to see you as a victim.


All, of course, IMHO

----------


## IsaanMan

Wasp & David 

Many thanks for the input - I DO value input from people who have been down this long & treacherous road.

Firstly: 
LAND - bit tricky this one as 50% is owned by an Uncle (who has no wife & children) - but the sharks are circling already, blood is in the water. A Farang might be building on it! Kerching, $$$$.... Already told Wifey that we need to do the following:

1) Land  to LEGALLY transferred to her name, FULL Chanote, registered, surveyed etc
2) We do 30 YEAR lease to my name

The circling sharks will be VERY agitated and a feeding frenzy could start very soon. Discussions start in August (and probably cease in August too) but they won't like the above 2 conditions. Tough shit I say.

Secondly

MacMansions - I LIKE this idea. Had a think about this route already, but as U state David - it might not be close to the village. I LIKE this idea too!!
The build quality will require a full Engineering inspection though (who knows what horrors lie under the slab or behind that render... Also, full Chanote, legal background checks on rightful ownership etc and Lease back for 30 Years too. 

I need a + 500 m2 area and a big shed for a specialised farming project I would like to start (can't drink Leo ALL day, so I need something to keep me occupied before lunchtime. I might buy a sexy Buffalo to talk to as well.)

Oh, I forgot to add that I need some good quality clean water for my little farming project, so very near to Klong Kut, water supply (or however it is spelt) or near the river - which increases said land and house value a LOT (maybe too much for me)

Me and Wifey have LOTS to think about - the McMansion is definitely a favoured option given the shark infestation about to start.

----------


## Wasp

You sound an ultra sensible guy IsaanMan .

My Twopence Worth is probably worth a Penny ....... but though your heart and your brain and your instincts say " tough shit " about the circling sealife I would say that in the not-too-long run they would punish you for it and it's to be avoided.

We are Westerners . We fall out with neighbours and that's just tough and it doesn't bother us . Regrettable but we will live fine. 
Not so in Thailand - especially for your Thai partner . 
Too many family get-togethers for funerals , sonkrann , marriages , illnesses , accidents . Gossip . Hurtful gossip . Lies . Ostracism .

This is not a can of worms you will be opening .

It's a big cage of hungry sharp-toothed sealife.

My fraction of a penny's worth of advice is not to go down that road any further at all .  Reverse . Find somewhere else .



Wasp

----------


## IsaanMan

Hi Wasp

I understand what you are saying & I agree ! My wife and I are in the village for Mother's day in August and SHE will be discussing the land with the family (we are staying in the area for 4 -5 days I think) I am staying well clear of the Land discussions. I just supply fresh seafood, Leo & Thai Whisky 

I have been to the land already, but that was to take BBQ & Booze to the Uncle who lives there (literally in a bamboo thatched rice-paddy shack - I am sure you have seen them). This time I will be looking at the land from a BUILDING point of view.

If either the land is unsuitable (I drunkenly remember it as being OK, but needing a lot of earth to build it up) or the Uncle does not want to transfer Title to my wife then we will simply look around for land that meets our needs (and my pretty meagre budget too).

I will certainly not be involved with Family issues and disputes, especially in Rural Isaan (it is 70 Kms from Kalasin in Central Nowhere)

Apparently, we should provide Uncle with a "shack" to live in - probably similar to the one you have shown in your photos for your BIL (the Indolent One).

I will let you know how my Wife's negotiations go after August 

Cheers
 :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> She has Farang husband and will make sure THEY ALL KNOW...


Don't be a fool like all the others, build or buy something suitable for your needs, not a prestige object.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Don't be a fool like all the others


Not ALL the others, Stroller; need I remind you:



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## JohnG

> ... it might not be close to the village. I LIKE this idea too!!
> .....
> Me and Wifey have LOTS to think about - the McMansion is definitely a favoured option given the shark infestation about to start.


Why would you or your wife want to move to an area where neither of you know anyone?

Whatever you may think of your in-laws at least they're the devils you know rather than those you don't, moving somewhere where you will both be complete outsiders.

I'd be a little wary of bias from those whose own 'experiment' at living here has failed, who haven't lived here for a number of years, and have said they have no intention or interest in returning to live here.

I agree100% with your point about avoiding family disputes, etc, and there 
may be very good reasons to buy some land nearby instead (exactly what we have done) but I just can't see why either of you (and certainly not your wife) would want to live in a different village entirely  -  if all you want to do is avoid the in-laws why move to Issan at all?

Have you actually spent much time living in the village, rather than just '4 or 5 days'?

I can't help thinking that if all you want is a 125tw bit of land for a kitchen garden and a 'big shed', again - why move to Issan at all?

----------


## JohnG

> 2) We do 30 YEAR lease to my name


I think we've been down this road recently.

Do you realise that any 30 year lease to you from your wife is worthless as she can legally cancel it at any time?

The only enforceable lease under these circumstances may be one from the present owner (owners) to you;  she could then buy the land, with the already agreed / registered lease being a condition of the sale.

----------


## IsaanMan

Thanks JohnG - I was unaware of the "Devil is in the detail' of the 30 year lease. I forsee another trip to the lawyers soon.

Anyway, that changes the equation a bit; more towards buy land and\or house from 3rd Party owner. More investigations are needed me thinks..........

Regarding the move to Isaan - a few separate reasons really...

Elderly family for wife - she wants to see them more often as they are dwindling rapidly; a more relaxed life (we have lived in BKK for 11 years and want to leave) and a significant absence of retirement funds (thanks to the voracious feeding of a Financial Black Hole I call The Fookin Ex Wife C***- which is still feeding). I also have some plans for small-scale niche farming and my wife wants to start a couple of businesses  - those last couple of ideas are totally dependent on Filthy Lucre (or lack of it really).

All this info from you and others is actually why I joined TD - to try and get the info I need, BEFORE I repeat them. Finally getting smarter; but it has taken a long, long, long time.

----------


## JohnG

> Thanks JohnG - I was unaware of the "Devil is in the detail' of the 30 year lease. I forsee another trip to the lawyers soon.
> 
> Anyway, that changes the equation a bit; more towards buy land and\or house from 3rd Party owner. More investigations are needed me thinks..........
> 
> Regarding the move to Isaan - a few separate reasons really...
> 
> Elderly family for wife - she wants to see them more often as they are dwindling rapidly; a more relaxed life (we have lived in BKK for 11 years and want to leave) and a significant absence of retirement funds (thanks to the voracious feeding of a Financial Black Hole I call The Fookin Ex Wife C***- which is still feeding). I also have some plans for small-scale niche farming and my wife wants to start a couple of businesses  - those last couple of ideas are totally dependent on Filthy Lucre (or lack of it really).
> 
> All this info from you and others is actually why I joined TD - to try and get the info I need, BEFORE I repeat them. Finally getting smarter; but it has taken a long, long, long time.


There are obviously two reasons for your wanting a 30 year lease:

i.  You don't trust your wife.

ii.  You are worried about what could happen in the event your wife dies before you  -  you can inherit the land, but you can only 'own' it for a year before you have to sell to a Thai.

The former is probably not a topic your wife would appreciate, so I'd suggest the latter as a valid reason.

I still can't see why the two of you would want to move anywhere other than your wife's home village, or at least very nearby.  Buying someone else's white elephant elsewhere, just because it's cheap, may just make it your white elephant instead.

edit: and your wife being able to cancel the 30 year lease isn't detailed in the lease, it's purely because she's your spouse.

----------


## Dillinger

> I still can't see why the two of you would want to move anywhere other than your wife's home village, or at least very nearby


I can think of a few reasons why not to live in the arse end of nowhere with a load of poncing foreign language talking peasants :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ indeed.

My Fil and Mil are decent, so having the relative safety of being on their land (ok, the wife's land now) where they grew up and know everyone (the Fil's brother, literally next door, is the village headman) is a positive.

But, for many folks, the inlaws are just sharks and scroungers who will make your life a misery; in that case, there's no benefit to living close to them.

----------


## katie23

Page 55!  :bananaman: 

Dear Aunt Betty, your thread is now like an advice column, kinda like Ask Abby. Still, makes great reading.  ::chitown::  Cheers!

P.s. I'm glad Isaanman is not wearing those horse blinkers, unlike Fredwiggy, who was either a troll or was very stubborn.

----------


## JohnG

> ... But, for many folks, the inlaws are just sharks and scroungers who will make your life a misery; in that case, there's no benefit to living close to them.


Agreed and understood, Bboo, but my point, which I might have phrased badly, is in that case what's the point in moving to and living in "_the arse end of nowhere_"?

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ The thread is a legend, katie - I think it's probably the house itself and its innate qualities which have driven the thread this far...  :Smile:  The wife is looking at kitchen stuff (as in a proper kitchen area and an extended main bedroom), so the thread will go. I think her latest idea is to get one of these on the back of the house:
https://www.facebook.com/baansetthihome/  ??? I'm not even asking...

^ I don't disagree, John - and my house is right there among the inlaws. If you have a good relationship with your wife, and she has a reasonable or good relationship with her family, then the Thai thing is with the family. If the family relationship is crap, then you may as well go and live in Portugal or somewhere nice (and not too expensive) like Chaam. Pretty horrible to live in a shitty Issan area, far from the sea and hills and city lights and also not have some family around.

Where I am, which isn't even Issan Yet (just an hour away from Bkk), I get bored after a week of doing nothing - and that's when everyone is nice to me and there's no stress as all. It must be a miserable life, miles away from anywhere, without people around. If you look at Somtamslap's threads, he is in Issan Shitsville, and he has crazy Thais villagers and inlaws, but he gets amongst it, finds his place (drunk in the village shop, usually...) and seems to enjoy his life.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by IsaanMan
> 
> She has Farang husband and will make sure THEY ALL KNOW...
> 
> 
> Don't be a fool like all the others, build or buy something suitable for your needs, not a prestige object.


 
He should've seen her coming....or not.

----------


## JohnG

> Funny enough you mention 1.5 M Baht, 'cos that is what me and Her Indoors are looking at for a budget (not including land - I think using the "Family Land in Uncle Name" is a Non-Starter for me). Pretty much certain the end budget will be bigger.


At 1.5 mill I think you're pricing your house right in the middle of the 'danger zone'.   

1 mill and below and you're probably  going to be  happy with whatever the locals and the in-laws knock-up for you, and as well as some absolute sheds with windows I've seen some pretty nice houses built for that and a few that weren't too bad for as little as 250,000 (doing a lot of the work themselves).  You're probably not going to get your wiring recessed in conduits, and you'll probably just have a soakaway without a septic tank, but if you're reasonably lucky and careful you'll get a decent house for the price.

2 mill and above and again if you're reasonably lucky and careful,  you should be able to find a 'proper' builder who'll build you a decent small two or three bedroom house with decent hidden wiring and plumbing, a tiled roof, insulation, etc.

Anywhere between the two and you're more likely to be in 'problem' territory as you'll be expecting more from the local builders than they can probably do even if they wanted to, but there's not going to be enough in it to make it worth a 'proper' builder getting involved.  

 Simply spending more money on it doesn't necessarily mean that you'll dbe able to turn a sow's ear into a silk purse, and at 1.5 mill the chances are that you're pretty likely just to be improving appearances.

----------


## JohnG

> ... If the family relationship is crap, then you may as well go and live in Portugal or somewhere nice (and not too expensive) like Chaam. Pretty horrible to live in a shitty Issan area, far from the sea and hills and city lights and also not have some family around.
> 
> ... It must be a miserable life, miles away from anywhere, without people around.


Exactly why I can't follow this 'MacMansion' idea, however much of a bargain someone else's failed dream may be.

If all you want is some space, somewhere nice and not too expensive, away from the in-laws and their friends, it simply makes no sense to move to some unknown village in rural Issan when there are alternatives like Cha-am, Nong Khai or Chiang Khan where there are more options for most people.

----------


## thaimeme

Yet, all situations will vary from one to the other.
Impossible to stamp and promote such standards on this and that.

----------


## David48atTD

> Exactly why I can't follow this 'MacMansion' idea, however much of a bargain someone else's failed dream may be.
> 
> If all you want is some space, somewhere nice and not too expensive, away from the in-laws and their friends, it simply makes no sense to move to some unknown village in rural Issan when there are alternatives like Cha-am, Nong Khai or Chiang Khan where there are more options for most people.





> _ Regarding the move to Isaan - a few separate reasons really...
> 
> Elderly family for wife - she wants to see them more often as they are dwindling rapidly; 
> a more relaxed life (we have lived in BKK  for 11 years and want to leave) and
> a significant absence of retirement  funds (thanks to the voracious feeding of a Financial Black Hole_


He _wants_ to be in Isaan

He/She _wants_ to be near her Family

He _has_ a limited budget (so a larger property near the beach, or on the fringe of an Isaan City most likely would be unaffordable).

Considering the number of MacMansions sitting empty in Isaan, there is a reasonable chance he may find an acceptable compromise which is near in style and affordability to the home he wants and near enough to the Outlaws for his wife.


John, the 'reason you don't understand' maybe is because you haven't understood what the poster wants ...

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by JohnG
> 
> 
> Exactly why I can't follow this 'MacMansion' idea, however much of a bargain someone else's failed dream may be.
> 
> If all you want is some space, somewhere nice and not too expensive, away from the in-laws and their friends, it simply makes no sense to move to some unknown village in rural Issan when there are alternatives like Cha-am, Nong Khai or Chiang Khan where there are more options for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From reading his posts for the last couple of months, he doesn't seem to comprehend most thread situations or hypotheticals - his perspectives are generally directed towards himself and self-important standards. Any advice, critique or comments lead up this path......and never helpful.

----------


## IsaanMan

Hello Online People (again).

Glad to "hear" from you all and a Lady is on-site too. Hello Katie.

So, just for your info (as there appears to be a bit of speculation in previous comments):

I DO NOT ARGUE with ONLINE PEOPLE - it is pointless and futile. If I want to argue with un-real people I will use Thai Visa or Pattaya Addicts. There are LOTS of angry keyboard warriors on those forums (most of whom do not actually live here)

I have lived in Thailand for 11 years now, I also work here (and overseas too). I have worked with Edjukated Thais and country idiots and those in between. I have worked in BKK & the Boonies. I sort-of know Thais. I have been married to one of them for 9 years now. 

I will be retiring (or semi-retiring) to Isaan when I can get some spare cash together. The Black Hole C*** (eating my income & retirement funds ) lasts another 2 years... Yippeee. Sorry for the woman insult Katie, but destitution & poverty is a bitter pill to swallow.

House & Land - why I am actually posting. Pretty much covered it all, but a summary for anyone who reads, or cares, (or neither) as writing the requirements is good for me as it focuses the mind on upcoming decisions:

Need an OK to decent house to live in as I like a little bit of comfort and my wife hates the standard village toilets and showers - Euro kitchen, outside Thai kitchen, Euro showers, toilet, AC.  Nice verandas to drink Leo and  G &T under. Some land for my farming project - hobby first to see if it is viable. 
A lockable shed for costly items for property maintenance, a decent power gennie and miscellaneous crap for Hobby Farm. Need clean water for this one though.

Not too far from wifey's remaining rellies - half an hour to 1 hour drive is OK.

Not enough land in the actual village (which is a shit-hole anyway; see JPEG picture thingy, which is the actual village BTW.

Pre-existing house & land IS a possibility if it meets those criteria. House, furniture, shed & basics for Hobby Farm around 1.5 mill.

Sorted. back to reading the Koman thread - which is a BEAUTIFUL HOUSE, but far out of my price range I think.

----------


## David48atTD

^^  Great post ... I look forward to buying you a beer one day.

Near Bangkok, we, the Thai Family, are Fish and Prawn/Shrimp Farmers.

Good luck with your Farming aspirations, where ever you choose to build.

----------


## Wasp

A Point ......  Why do people keep calling them McMansions ? In such a derogatory way ?
How can you build a clean , single-level , good quality straightforward dwelling and not have it dismissed so sniffily ?

Isaan Man is reading KOMAN'S thread which resulted in a fine house and yet this was still dismissed by some as a McMansion . But I don't see how it could be designed any differently unless you start adding say Roman columns or carved Ayuthaya art !!

A single level home is pretty much just a bungalow style home . And unless you venture into splitlid levels of luxury the only variable will be the size.

It's inaccurate and lazy to dismiss them in this way . 

OK so the people have come in and failed to copy the local shitty wooden hellholes or the moobaan cement horrors .

They've built better instead.



Wasp

----------


## David48atTD

*Wasp* ... it's a fair question.

The McMansion probably means different things in different countries.

Here is a CNN view on it.


For me, in Thailand, there appears to be a building spree of houses which clearly have their roots in Western architectural design, often unsympathetic to their built and natural environment, of a size way out of proportional to the requirements of the occupants (too big), designed often with maximum 'face' for the Thai owner.

Add a 6' fence around, but don't forget the fancy, motorized chrome driveway gate and maybe you know a few like these.

When the relationship dissolves, for what ever reason, she/you are left with a building which doesn't appeal to the majority of the potential buyers ... Thais.


I'm not dismissing anyone build.
*
Building a dwelling is a personal choice and what you build for yourself and the immediate (or extended) family is NEVER wrong ... but it may not have broader appeal thus 'resale value'.*

Some call them McMansions, others, often the owners, do not.


ME?  I'd be more then happy to live in a well designed and crafted McMasion on a nice piece of land with non-seasonal water access.

Just the right price is what I'm looking for.

See, I'm a fan, not a detractor.

----------


## baldrick

unless I was batty

I would suggest getting a house in the closest large town to the village that has housing estates

if you want to have something in the village spend 300k for a single storey with western bathroom as a overnight or couple of days bungalow.

----------


## Wasp

☝☝ I'm not commenting about you individually,David.
This has been around a long time .Calling homes with a Western look " McMansions ".

The developers want to sell what they are building ..... so they are giving people what they want .
And they want brick-built , tidy homes .  It's hard to see how they can be designed any differently unless you start adding silly and inappropriate details .
After all what alternatives are there ?  A ' traditional ' style of Thai house would be a very expensive thing to build now.

Agreed ..... some are very big . As are the apartments of those who can afford them in Bangkok.

It's the disparaging of them as small McDonalds outlets that I find silly when the owners are very proud to have reached that level.
Yes of course you'll find lots up for sale . But that's not because they are undesirable.
It's because people have over-stretched their finances - or of course because of divorce.

You'll find plenty of more traditional moobaan cement monstrosities up for sale at your local bank too.



Wasp

----------


## thaimeme

Considered McMansions....?

----------


## Wasp

Beautiful !

Anyone would buy them .

Few could afford them .


Wasp

----------


## thaimeme

> Beautiful !
> 
> Anyone would buy them .
> 
> Few could afford them .
> 
> 
> Wasp


Well, maybe - maybe not [affordability]

The logical route would be to build your own on a so-called limited budget [B800,000 - B2,000,000]........as established standing structures/property will always exceed a true value.

One can control expenses regarding design, material, labour, etc.
I've done this a few times and there are variable options in which one can approach - lovely moderately-sized traditional wooden houses [25% - 75% wood] can be secured with minimal effort and not breaking the bank.

----------


## mingmong

Few Westerners could put that much old wood to gather! But yes its a Thai Fort and master piece! Not my cuppa I'm more Contemporary an practical.....

----------


## Wasp

> John, the 'reason you don't understand' maybe is because you haven't understood what the poster wants ....
> From reading his posts for the last couple of months, he doesn't seem to comprehend most thread situations or hypotheticals - his perspectives are generally directed towards himself and self-important standards. Any advice, critique or comments lead up this path......and never helpful.


Well expressed !

Completely agree with you ! ( Unusually .)


Wasp

----------


## JohnG

> He _wants_ to be in Isaan
> 
> He/She _wants_ to be near her Family
> 
> He _has_ a limited budget (so a larger property near the beach, or on the fringe of an Isaan City most likely would be unaffordable).
> 
> Considering the number of MacMansions sitting empty in Isaan, there is a reasonable chance he may find an acceptable compromise which is near in style and affordability to the home he wants and near enough to the Outlaws for his wife.
> 
> John, the 'reason you don't understand' maybe is because you haven't
> understood what the poster wants ...


I actually understood _exactly_ what IsaanMan wanted  -  at least when he first posted.

What I couldn't understand was why he seemed to be being persuaded by you and Wasp that he  would be better off doing something else and buying somewhere _away_ from his in-laws which is what you and Wasp were actually recommending.  There may or may not be some bargains available (there are rather fewer around than you seem to suggest) but why anyone would choose to live in "_the arse end of nowhere_" or "_some shitty area in Issan_",as two other posters have pretty accurately described it, away from any friends or family, just because they can find a cheap house, is something I think would ba a major mistake  -  as, coincidentally, those others living in Issan think.

An hour's drive away may not be that far when it comes to visiting the in-laws, but as far as anything elsr goes its choosing to live in a shitty area,  in the arse end of nowhere,  where you have no friends and no family, in a house that's only cheap bevause someone who _had_ friends and family there decided it wasn't for them.

Odd that the only people who think this is a good idea are someone who left Issan and Thailand three years ago and has no intention or interest in coming back and someone who lives near Bangkok, supported by the board sh!t-stirrer ... or maybe not, except that an otherwise intelligent and experienced poster seems to have taken their advice over that posted by anyone else actually living happily in Issan.

----------


## Wasp

☝ Oh No !!

Louis Van Galle is back .  :Trolling:  ☝



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

The thread has gone quiet for a while (& I don't know what the stuff over the last page or so is???), so here are some more pics.

What's happening? Not sure, the missus said something about leveling some ground ready to build the new extension?

----------


## Dillinger

Ooh a cliffhanger

----------


## Wasp

Looks very foggy there !



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

My mind's a bit foggy, that's about where the fog ends...

I suspect that the plan (our plan?  :Smile: ) is to build up the land close to the house and let it lie for another year or so before we build the extension. They cut down the bloody bamboo down the back which I liked, so if I ever go back I'm gonna plant some more. In fact, if I do go back, I've got a list of things I will do to MY house...  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> They cut down the bloody bamboo down the back which I liked, so if I ever go back I'm gonna plant some more.


Don't worry, it is almost impossible to get rid of bamboo. 
It is a kind of weed or at least it behaves like that.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I hope you're right, LOM.

----------


## jimbobs

Great thread BB
Your right about being there for the build mate
My house would have been 30% cheaper if I wouldn't have took so much work down
And 50% cheaper if I would have let them just build it
But they still fucked it up in the end I was only home every 2 months and getting pictures daily
I chose the materials and basic frame and left her to do the finishing work
I have a mate who left it to the family and builders and the house is just too hot and Thai style
I should have just built a small house and extended over the years but I got caught up in it and blew the budget
Hence me working in the UK for the last 6 months, I'm back over in a couple of weeks though,
Good luck with mate

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's the leveling at the back of the house, for the extension at some point next year.

----------


## JohnG

> ... In fact, if I do go back, I've got a list of things I will do to MY house...


I don't keep track of who's where as avidly as I might, but I've apparently lost track completely here.

Just to clarify, are you not actually 'here' in Thailand despite the pics?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no, I was in Thailand for about 12 years then went to Oman for 18 months to earn the money to build the house, now I'm in Korea trying to build up some money in the bank. I probably won't go back until after the succession and things have settled down.

The wife comes and goes here in Korea, but is currently in Thailand and took the pics.

----------


## Maanaam

> won't go back until after the succession and things have settled down.


Quite some time then (re the second part).

----------


## JohnG

> ^ no, I was in Thailand for about 12 years then went to Oman for 18 months to earn the money to build the house, now I'm in Korea trying to build up some money in the bank. I probably won't go back until after the succession and things have settled down.
> 
> The wife comes and goes here in Korea, but is currently in Thailand and took the pics.


Aaah ... things are becoming clearer (or at least marginally less foggy).

I was confused by your "_location: Bangkok_" and your posting pictures of your house which I had presumed you were living in;  much as I was confused by Wasp's description as a "_Thailand expat_" when he hasn't actually been here for years and has no intention of returning.

It does put a rather different perspective on things ... does anyone else posting here and giving advice on how to live here happily _actually_ live here??

----------


## Bettyboo

> It does put a rather different perspective on things ... does anyone else posting here and giving advice on how to live here happily actually live here??


I lived there for 12 years, and have been coming and going for the last 4 as I maintain a residence there, so I'm not totally ignorant as the undercurrent of your post suggests...

----------


## JohnG

> Originally Posted by JohnG
> 
> It does put a rather different perspective on things ... does anyone else posting here and giving advice on how to live here happily actually live here??
> 
> 
> I lived there for 12 years, and have been coming and going for the last 4 as I maintain a residence there, so I'm not totally ignorant as the undercurrent of your post suggests...


_"ignorant"_ wasn't actually what I suggested at all ...  just not living here and, rather like Wasp, having little intention of living here.

'Deceptive', by accident or design, was more what I had in mind since he is evidently no more a 'Thailand Expat' than you are 'Location:Bangkok' or anywhere else in Thailand.  It's all just a little bit bizarre, not to say confusing for those (like me) who take posts and posters at face value.  

No big deal, but it puts a very different perspective on any advice given in response to someone asking about living in Issan when those who are obviously _"not totally ignorant"_ about it fail to make it clear that they _used_ to live in Issan but not only do they not live there any more but they also have little or no intention of going back.

----------


## snakeeyes

*Betty you need the Ninja Goats to help you now , 
*

----------


## Bettyboo

^ You stick to your United Ireland!  :Smile:  (Which I'm not particularly against, BTW.)

^^
Look, the place has a history, this thread has a history... I first came to Thailand abouuuuuuut 22 years ago, spent 3 months travelling around, then came for many holidays over many years, then spent 6 months living in Phuket, then back to Blighty and a few more holidays then came to Bangkok and lived for 12 years without leaving; living and working, gaining some experience, as you do - during that time I started this thread (and many others). I then went abroad for a year, which turned into 18 months (a couple of months in Thailand in the middle), then went back to Thailand, but the missus decided she wanted to live in Korea for a few years which I was partial to meself. I've now been in Korea 30 months or so. If you feel that I've somehow been deceiving or my knowledge is somehow less than I claim it to be than I'm awfully sorry, but perhaps you are overthinking and talking nonsense?

Why does my location say Bangkok? Because I've never changed it since I joined. Actually, I think my original Hotmail account still says London - what a terrible liar I am... As far as my intentions go, you have fuk all idea, with all due respect. I never planned to live in Thailand, in fact I was on my way to a job in China, but took a 3 month break in Thailand first, ended up staying 12 years! I had no plan to particularly go to Oman or Korea, just kinda happened; I could have an argument with me boss here in Korea and be back in Thailand this time next week, get a job, stay forever - I have no idea, no plan, I just do life as it comes to me...

Now, please don't fill up the construction forum with pedantic nonsense. Thank you.

----------


## Bettyboo

> No big deal, but it puts a very different perspective on any advice given in response to someone asking about living in Issan when those who are obviously "not totally ignorant" about it fail to make it clear that they used to live in Issan but not only do they not live there any more but they also have little or no intention of going back.


BTW, I have never lived in Issan and know fuk all about Issan other than a couple of day trips to Ubon and Udon.

----------


## biff



----------


## biff



----------


## biff

These fellas are acting the 'goat'..at least they won't ask you to justify, why is Bangkok on your avatar..
Have a good day..

----------


## David48atTD

*Bettyboo* ... n need to justify your _Thai Experience_

For fun ...

----------


## JohnG

> ... As far as my intentions go, you have fuk all idea, with all due respect.


You're quite right.   

I was basing my _"idea"_ of your intentions on what you had posted here, in this thread, but it's now become rather apparent that such posts may be a little  .... well ... deceptive, for some unknown reason.

As for '_filling up the construction forum with pedantic nonsense_' I think that particular crown is clearly yours and way beyond my meagre few posts.

----------


## Wasp

☝  :Trolling: 

There is something very wrong with this guy .

Ignore him . Don't feed his stupidity. He's trying to create an issue where there is no issue . He must be very lonely  .

After a while he will _surely_ go away ?



Wasp

----------


## JohnG

> ☝ 
> 
> There is something very wrong with this guy .
> 
> Ignore him . Don't feed his stupidity. He's trying to create an issue where there is no issue . He must be very lonely  .
> 
> After a while he will _surely_ go away ?
> 
> Wasp


The "_issue_" is that the two of you, for reasons best known to yourselves, are telling porkies about where you are and your _"experience"_ here - as in "here" in Thailand where neither of you are and both of you have said you 
have little or no intention of returning to in the foreseeable future.

Why anyone would want to do that is beyond me, but it's hardly fair on other posters who may not be party to the rather sad little game you're both playing.

Edited to add:  I posted in this thread because there was a lot of incorrect or misleading information being given to a poster about moving to / living in a small village in Issan by posters who it transpired had either never lived in Issan at all or who had moved and no longer lived in Issan or Thailand, despite the impression they were giving.   While this forum may be a social outlet for a few, to others it's primarily a source of useful information; I'm one of the latter, so I see nothing to be gained by posting further in this thread.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> ☝ 
> 
> There is something very wrong with this guy .
> 
> Ignore him . Don't feed his stupidity. He's trying to create an issue where there is no issue . He must be very lonely  .
> 
> ...


*John*, some strong words there.

What areas do you consider that you have specialist knowledge about Thai matters?

For example, I have a good mate who was a Chemist back in the West, married to a Chemist here in Thailand and has a fairly good handle on the Thai Medical system.

Myself, I live on a Fish and Prawn Farm and have a good understanding of the Farming of the same.

Our children were born in Thailand and wrote about those experiences here ...  (Thailand - Childbirth - Private Hospital - our experiences)*Thailand - Childbirth - Private Hospital - our experiences*

Do you have a particular specialist knowledge?


May I ask how long you have lived in Thailand, in Isaan.

Do you speak none/little/some/proficient/native Thai?

And/or speak/read/understand what every is the primary dialect/language in your village.


Might make people reconsider your missives in a different light.

----------


## bindog

The main reason I come to TD is because of people like Betty and Wasp.   :Smile: 

The main reason I no longer visit TV is because of people like JohnG.   :Sad: 

But I am not yet retired / resident in Thailand, have only lived there 1.5 years in my life aside from countless visits, and have only been married to a Khon Thai for 24 years.  My opinion therefore is probably of little value.

----------


## Dragonfly94

can't wade through 57 pages, is there a pic of the finished place somewhere?

----------


## Bettyboo

> can't wade through 57 pages, is there a pic of the finished place somewhere?


Around page 39, and yes I know the colours are terrible...

But, don't worry, we shoud be starting the kitchen extension soonisssssssh, so they'll be more pictures - this thread will make 100 pages! &, I'd like to thank JohnG for helping me to reach that goal...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> The main reason I come to TD is because of people like Betty   
> 
> The main reason I no longer visit TD is because of people like JohnG.


Well said bindog.

Bettyboo has written some of the funniest constructional stuff on here .Much loved stuff it is too. 
69 thousand reads . And absolutely nobody at all would agree with what that sour petty clown JohnG has said .Nobody. 
Not even Neverna who's a bit miserable himself .

And it would help if such a troll idiot could get some facts straight . 
 I just scanned through here and the following writers all have " Thailand Expat " attached to their names ....... koman , terp80 , wasp , Bettyboo , rickschoppers , Dillinger , fishlocker ... and many others too.
Does the fool think that all these people attached this same label to themselves ?
It wouldn't be very imaginative.

NO.

The _site_ attaches that description  --- automatically --- for some reason . It's not a description that anyone has chosen for themselves .

Hopefully he has gone now.



Wasp

----------


## Dragonfly94

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly94
> 
> can't wade through 57 pages, is there a pic of the finished place somewhere?
> 
> 
> Around page 39, and yes I know the colours are terrible...
> 
> But, don't worry, we shoud be starting the kitchen extension soonisssssssh, so they'll be more pictures - this thread will make 100 pages! &, I'd like to thank JohnG for helping me to reach that goal...


Not easy to pick the colours, always look different when on the walls. Curtains are rubbish, very Thai  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Hey now, I may not have placed but at least  I showed. It's a rat race fish just can't win. 

Actually I'm from Udon Wisconsin. An ex something or another. Smoker, that's it, an ex smoker.  But back then I had a following.  Yup, old cats  seemed to love  smoked fish. I may do a built thread but first I must stop drinking like a fish. 

Have a nice safe  weekend and as a Udon fish would say, stay out of trees.

Or as Ian Anderson said " drying in the cold sun, watching as the frilly panties Run. Aqualung."

----------


## fishlocker

Hell man, I'm not sharkey. No reason to let this be the last bite. 

We love  a good build. Or in my case a less than average build.  Butt I'm still sexy. Or so the sheep think.

----------


## Wasp

This is a very strange fish.

----------


## Wasp

> ......... I see nothing to be gained by posting further in this thread.


And that's just excellent news .

We can go back to people who have something useful to say and a few brain cells with which to do the saying.



Wasp

----------


## snakeeyes

*In-house arguing is good fun and a bit of craic and  it breaks the boredom so carry on keep building nothing to see here  , 
*

----------


## Bettyboo

The wife wants to buy a kitchen and a large master bedroom at the back - I wonder if I can get her to build a man's room for my guitar stuff, library, little bar and office with soundproofing? Either that, or I'll turn the little bedroom into a man's room. Of course, she probably already has a plan of turning the little bedroom into her personal wardrobe and dressing room...

----------


## bobo746

What good is a *man's* room to you Betty ? :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ 

 :smiley laughing: 

I can take me mate, Kiwinick in there and do manly stuff; maybe some greco-roman wrestling...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Hows the craic?

Woide open

----------


## JohnG

> What areas do you consider that you have specialist knowledge about Thai matters?


I don't recall ever suggesting that I have ... however if someone asks a question about a specific subject and I reply to it, whether it's living in Thailand, living in Issan, roller blinds, UPVC windows, builders, land documentation, a/c re-gassing, etc, I usually try to include any relevant experience I may have so that any reading it may know what 'light' to view it in.

You, and others such as Wasp, evidently use the Construction Forum for a very different reason to me. For me it's purely to exchange information, obviously primarily on construction (something I have a little 'specialist knowledge' of, but not a great deal, and some interest and a little experience of in Thailand); that is, after all, what it's intended for however boring that may be for some. 

For others it's apparently some sort of chat room / social outlet / lonely hearts club to chat with 'internet friends'.   That's of no interest to me at all, but I've got nothing against those who like that sort of thing  -  which is why I simply pointed out that, in the context of a question asked here which was pretty specific, about Issan and availability of western-type houses,  a lot of the information given was not only factually incorrect but was given by those with no apparent relevant 'specialist knowledge' and even less apparent relevant experience.  It now seems evident that you also had neither, although that didn't stop you giving plenty of incorrect advice.

My pointing out that whatever your experience elsewhere may be you have none relevant to that particular question seems to have struck a nerve with you (and others) for some reason.  Well, next time I post on fish farming, living near Bangkok, childbirth in private hospitals in Thailand, leaving Issan or Thailand and not intending to come back, etc, fell free to call me as uninformed as you are.

Hopefully that makes my position clear  -  if not, then I'll happily answer any of your questions on my own 'specialist knowledge' and experience any time it's relevant to a post I make.

----------


## Stumpy

> The wife wants to buy a kitchen and a large master bedroom at the back - I wonder if I can get her to build a man's room for my guitar stuff, library, little bar and office with soundproofing? Either that, or I'll turn the little bedroom into a man's room. Of course, she probably already has a plan of turning the little bedroom into her personal wardrobe and dressing room...


Now you know why I did up my shop and car park area so well. It is my Man shop (and living quarters) should my buttercup chase me out of the house with a broom because I am annoying the hell out of her. In fact I may just do it so I can be banished to my safe haven.

 Btw I had to construct a special "Beauty" area for her in the "big" house.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> What areas do you consider that you have specialist knowledge about Thai matters?
> 
> 
> I don't recall ever suggesting that I have ... however if someone asks a question about a specific subject and I reply to it, whether it's living in Thailand, living in Issan, roller blinds, UPVC windows, builders, land documentation, a/c re-gassing, etc, I usually try to include any relevant experience I may have so that any reading it may know what 'light' to view it in.
> 
> You, and others such as Wasp, evidently use the Construction Forum for a very different reason to me. For me it's purely to exchange information, obviously primarily on construction (something I have a little 'specialist knowledge' of, but not a great deal, and some interest and a little experience of in Thailand); that is, after all, what it's intended for however boring that may be for some. 
> ...


I hear where you are coming from JohnG. there are numerous threads that have taken on an entirely different direction from the intent. I pick and chose my threads to contribute where I can. This thread is a "Fun, not to be taken seriously" one. Entertaining at times.

I like offering assistance to others on house building. Being I designed and had plans drawn up and built I learned a lot. 

Cheers

----------


## David48atTD

> ?<snip>
>  in the context of a question asked here which was pretty specific, about Issan and availability of western-type houses,  a lot of the information given was not only factually incorrect but was given by those with no apparent relevant 'specialist knowledge' and even less apparent relevant experience.  It now seems evident that you also had neither, *although that didn't stop you giving plenty of incorrect advice.*
> <snip>


Hi *John*, may I ask, because I can't recall, just what ... 'didn't stop you giving plenty of incorrect advice'.

In your opinion, what specific incorrect advice did I give?

Feel free to quote me where you can.

----------


## Wasp

> Feel free to quote me where you can.



That could be a mistake David.

This guy is _obsessed_ with misreading or deliberately misinterpreting stuff with an aim of showing that he is right about everything. 

He is wrong most of the time - then he flounces off but unfortunately flounces back .

His flounce off only lasted 2 days this time .Unfortunately. Bindog is not the only one who gives up on Forums because of people like this.



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

I like him, he is taking me towards 100 pages; so he can whinge all he likes...  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

Plenty of people whinge , Betty .
But they do it in a serious way or in an amusing way .

This guy just distorts facts and does little petty stabby whinges.

In fact I think JohnG is a woman .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I know what you're saying, Wasp, and I agree. The fact is that this thread has tonnes of valuable building info if he could be bothered to start at page 1 and read through. You may remember at the time this started and as it developed, we had 4 or 5 great building threads going on at the same time, and there was banter, and some died when the houses were completed, but this one kept going...

I will be building an extension, and I will be rebuilding an area for me to feel more homely in too (getting rid of that terrible exposed support beam, for example), so there are a lot more legs in this thread yet...

----------


## Wasp

It's a bit strange how so little building seems to be happening .

In fact none at all .   

The story is essentially the same over and over.
Sand arrives , gravel arrives , rebar is produced , cement pads , pillars , good workers , crap workers  , koman has scrotum problems. 

It's only really the house design that varies and yet it's always brilliant to see a new construction start . 

So these are sparse days indeed and there's always a cretin or two ready to pop up . And one will undoubtedly be along next ......


Wasp

----------


## JohnG

> *IsaanMan* ... here is an option you may not have considered.
> 
> In Isaan, there are hundreds of 'MacMansions' that have been built and sitting empty, for sale, some at stupid prices, some quite cheap ... but all for sale. .....
> 
> 
> I suggest hopping in the car and buying an existing, quality built to a western standard, existing house. ...


It's utter rubbish, David.   One of the many myths about Issan, which is possibly why none of those actually living in Issan agreed with you. 

Alternatively, and far more probably, unlike me they probably knew that this thread wasn't to be taken seriously so they're not reading it whereas I made the mistake of reading only that post and taking it seriously while in hindsight if the poster had been serious he would probably have started a separate thread on what was (again with hindsight) nothing to do with the thread.

If you're that convinced of the validity of your "_hundreds of McMansions_ available at bargain prices then maybe you should start a separate thread on it?

----------


## fishlocker

Nice color scheme Boop. To hell with what others think. 

Next up: how to cleverly paint your way out of a corner. 


The names were changed to protect the innocent.

----------


## fishlocker

Dragnet. One thing the fish fears fish fry Friday.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Nice color scheme Boop. To hell with what others think. 
> 
> Next up: how to cleverly paint your way out of a corner.


I bloodywell hate that colour scheme, I had the kinda Spanish style in mind, and it is only a matter of time before I get my way!

----------


## Neverna

Is that lavender growing in the garden on the left of the picture, Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ looks that way; it's a stock picture of a Spanish style house - I like those colours.

----------


## helge

> It's a bit strange how so little building seems to be happening .
> 
> In fact none at all .


Healthy sign

Maybe the "next" generation are wiser than me.

Hope so

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> It's a bit strange how so little building seems to be happening .
> 
> In fact none at all .   
> 
> 
> Healthy sign
> ...


What happened with you* helge* ?



Wasp

----------


## helge

Naive and younger, Wasp

I invested more in Thailand, than my pride could afford to lose.

----------


## Bettyboo

Easily done, Helge. If you think you're likely to retire and spend many years there, you'd want that time in comfort. But TiT...

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ looks that way; it's a stock picture of a Spanish style house - I like those colours.


Terracotta (tiles)

White (washed walls)

Wooden highlights (wooden windows)


Nice earthy tones

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Looks white, to me...But that's a good basic colour...

----------


## can123

> ^ Looks white, to me...But that's a good basic colour...


White is an excellent colour. I am white and and am happy to be so. Is this politically correct, please ? Or, should I be ashamed of myself ?

----------


## jimbobs

I am white and proud
My wife has some funny ideas about what colour our house should have been
I may let her do what she wants when we next paint it
If I could actually learn how to add pics to TD I would have done a house build thread
But to give the short version it was a fuckin bodge job :Smile:

----------


## blockhead

Great thread this! I too miss the old days when building was taken so much more seriously. Nowadays people have learnt that its all a pig in a poke, keep it cheap and cheerful and just go with the flow.
Being pedantic about engineering, specifications and proper drawings and engineering details just drives falangs mad.

----------


## fishlocker

Well I can honestly say that I never poked a pig but I have milked a few cows. Heifer they were and yea it was all black and white back then but heck, beauty is only skin deep. Don't let it get your goat.

I work hard at not letting the little things get mine but sometimes it's like putting lipstick on that pig.In the end it's still a pig.

I may do a house rebuilding thread because it will probably need it by the time I get back to it.

As for this build it looks good. Not sure about the tiles on the steps for safety but if too slippery they can be replaced. Paint never looks good for ever and is easily painted over. Pick your colors to your own taste and be glad it is no pig. 

PS, can allways keep a goat out back if that would make one happy.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Soap on a rope wtf happened to the joyful banter of yesteryear ?

Warning JohnG also posts on New Mandala zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Wasp

*bankao* ...............    When bindog wrote this he was spot on .......




> The main reason I come to TD is because of people like Betty .  
> 
> The main reason I no longer visit TD is because of people like JohnG.


People like JohnG kill Threads .

They just hover around looking to spout crap because they think they are wiser than they are and because they have a naturally dampening outlook on life . 
A petty , interfering , picky-picky argumentative style. 

I become less inclined to bother .... not because I think they are right in any way but simply because I can never really be bothered dealing with such cretins.

And that's how they kill Threads .

They drive people away from writing and even from reading .
 I only looked in here because *Betty* still writes bits and today I see *bankao* and it lifts a bit of hope.
But it feels like " the joyful banter of yesteryear " has dissipated under the influence of a Troll like that.
It happens on other Forums too.



Wasp

----------


## MrG

> But it feels like " the joyful banter of yesteryear " has dissipated under the influence of a Troll like that.
> It happens on other Forums too.


So true. 
It used to be that construction threads were a haven from the "insult contests" and name calling more appropriate on other parts of the forum and. I don't know if the Mods enforced it to keep it that way, or if enforcement just wasn't necessary because it was just understood. 
My only suggestion for a solution: ignore the destructive trolls. Like any pest, if you feed them they come back.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Possibly, in DD's time, the construction threads were better monitored by his good self, since he had a background in building, I believe...

----------


## Bettyboo

As you know, this is a building thread and we must occasionally revert to that space. About four years ago, we had the big antenna put up for wifi (8000 baht installation cost, but pretty cheap per month, and it works most of the time well aslongas it's not raining), but the metal corroded and it stopped working. Today, after a month of complaints and nagging from MrsBoo, the twobob phone/internet company finally came out and fixed the mess - moving the antenna to a 'better' location to receive signal too. 1800 of those Thai bahts.

----------


## Dillinger

^ I'm sure I can see Luigi's arse through that window

----------


## sweaty

^ wishful thinking perhaps?   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That'll teach him to wish bad hospital karma :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm sure I can see Luigi's arse through that window


does his arse look like the MiL's face?  :Smile: 

Actually, that's unfair to the MiLshe was a looker in her day. I have a couple of pics of the MiL just before her wedding day - she was the local Nakhon Nayok beauty back in 1703:






BTW, I don't wish you any bad karma, just be prepared...

----------


## Dillinger

She's beautiful mate. I hope you don't mind me running google image search but anyway it threw this  back......

----------


## Bettyboo

You're a bad man, your eq is running real low!

Anyways, if Luigi wants to pop in and give the MiL one, he's very welcome (but, she's changed a bit since the pics), and I'm sure she'll be grateful.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> You're a bad man, your eq is running real low!


pah!!




> *Good EQ*
> 
> *Congratulations! You have high emotional intelligence.*  This is good news! EQ counts for twice as much as IQ and technical  skills combined in determining who will be a star performer. Your level  of EQ likely has been and will be a driver of your high performance  under pressure for years to come


Test Your Emotional Intelligence, Free EQ Quiz, EI Test

----------


## Bettyboo

^ highEQ is for poofs!  :Smile: 

The missus always tells me that my eq is shockingly bad, but that test says I'm average...

----------


## Dillinger

My missus thinks EQ is an alien with a long finger, so did I tbh before googling it :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

At least the antenna is a bit like construction. Bloody few new construction threads these days, and one's like this getting screwed up with extraneous comments so no one looks in anymore. Cheers Bett. Keep the construction bits coming mate

----------


## Dillinger

> At least the antenna is a bit like construction


That's an erection, but whatever floats your boat Fatty :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

Isn't most construction about erecting?

----------


## Bettyboo

We have an interesting development... A neighbour died a couple of years ago, he only has a small parcel of land that went to his sister, but that included access from our land to the main road. Even though we have an established right of way going back over 30 years, you can guess what's coming: wood now blocks the pathway, and the police came around telling the missus she can't use that path anymore and forced her to sign a document she should never have signed (stupid wife never spoke to me beforehand)...

But, the missus is nothing if not tenacious, and she had the head of the Thai lawyers association (or some such name) who told her the police coercion and signed document has no legal authority and he'll be leading our team into court (fuk knows how much that's gonna cost me...).

That's the thing about Thailand, there's always some fuker who will come out of the woodwork and try to fuk you over...  :Sad:

----------


## thaimeme

> We have an interesting development... A neighbour died a couple of years ago, he only has a small parcel of land that went to his sister, but that included access from our land to the main road. Even though we have an established right of way going back over 30 years, you can guess what's coming: wood now blocks the pathway, and the police came around telling the missus she can't use that path anymore and forced her to sign a document she should never have signed (stupid wife never spoke to me beforehand)...
> 
> But, the missus is nothing if not tenacious, and she had the head of the Thai lawyers association (or some such name) who told her the police coercion and signed document has no legal authority and he'll be leading our team into court (fuk knows how much that's gonna cost me...).
> 
> That's the thing about Thailand, there's always some fuker who will come out of the woodwork and try to fuk you over...


 
Typical Thai drama.
Makes life stimulating, if anything.


 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> That's the thing about Thailand, there's always some fuker who will come out of the woodwork and try to fuk you over...



Yep and they do it to their own people so the poor Falang is pushing shit up hill here.

Anyway, good luck with it Betts, I really hope you have a win with this one.

----------


## terry57

^^

I don't know about that one Jeff, it's the sort of shite one can do without.

----------


## Bettyboo

Yes, it's a stupid little thing, but the idiots causing the problem have somebody with the same surname as the head of the local policestation, etc, and the missus has taken appropriate action... It's just silly, over a small thing, it could get very nasty and the other folks will get a shock as we've already had to step it up a level or two just to stop some local bloody police tossers from causing trouble - but you really don't wanna cause longterm resentment and power relationships, but these stupid local fukers force ones hand. The missus is really not somebody who likes being messed around with...




> Anyway, good luck with it Betts, I really hope you have a win with this one.


Thanks, Terrence. It seems like we have the cards on two levels, firstly in court; secondly at a level that we'd rather not go down - but who needs this crap, and the missus has already been warned not to let any local police near the car or motorbikes or house incase they try to plant some drugs, and we've got folks watching the place at night incase any police wanna pay a visit - but who needs this shit over such a tiny poxy thing - I'd happily buy their shitty bit of land, maybe 100,000 baht, but they are too stupid to have a reasonable discussion with...

----------


## Loy Toy

> she can't use that path anymore and forced her to sign a document she should never have signed (stupid wife never spoke to me beforehand)...


Depends how long that accessway has been common domain.

Typical Thai crap and something that needs to be addressed in a proper manner.

Just make sure you wear your best Bettyboo clothes to the court case.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ 30 years.

They've blocked the right of way, and they don't even live there, there is no house, just a shitty unused bit of overgrown land. We have the government lot coming around with their GPS, and we have the court papers, and we have a very senior solicitor who knows all the judges, but that's all money and time and stress...

I can't elaborate on other options, but these other folks are really dense and playing with fire, of course that doesn't mean they can't do something stupid and terrible; these things can escalate to stupidity very quickly.

----------


## Dillinger

> he only has a small parcel of land that went to his  sister, but that included access from our land to the main road. Even  though we have an established right of way going back over 30 years, you  can guess what's coming


How much do they want for that small parcel then ? :Smile:

----------


## lom

> I'd happily buy their shitty bit of land, maybe 100,000 baht, but they are too stupid to have a reasonable discussion with...


I'd guess that them blocking your access to the main road over their land was the invitation to make an offer for that parcel of land.

----------


## Dillinger

^ In yer face Lom  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ we wanted to buy it originally - it's worth less than 100,000 (I think), but I don't mind paying 20% too much for the convenience...

The solicitor (one of the top in the country) came around and reckons that they want to cut us off then buy our land and house at dramatically below market value, but he has that sorted out - it'll all be stealth to court, very high level lawyers and they'll get a shock at the professionalism and names of the people managing our legal case. It's all hush hush locally, so they may think they are going along nicely until...

----------


## Loy Toy

> 30 years.


We had some Thai idiots try to pull the same shit before.

If a public accessway is available for use for 7 years then the owners of that accessway cannnot deny entry to the people who have been using it over that period.

I have no idea about the laws where you have your property but obviously they are after a wedge and if you pay money then get your wife's name on the chanoit.

At the end of the day you must have title on the land and roads servicing your property.

If you have not considered this before you are a fool and with all due respects mate.

----------


## terry57

The trouble with these issues is this.

Because Thailand is such a corrupt monkey house full of retards a pissed off Thai does not seem to worry about killing another local or a falang.   :Confused: 

Hence why i tend to not get involved in buying anything here.

----------


## Bettyboo

> If a public accessway is available for use for 7 years then the owners of that accessway cannnot deny entry to the people who have been using it over that period.
> 
> I have no idea about the laws where you have your property but obviously they are after a wedge and if you pay money then get your wife's name on the chanoit.
> 
> At the end of the day you must have title on the land and roads servicing your property.
> 
> If you have not considered this before you are a fool and with all due respects mate.


We have right of way, and when the old fella died we tried to buy the land - the new owners are trying to change the agreement, but that's illegal; our lawyer laughed... But, to get it all sorted out, all the correct deeds, etc, might cost 30,000. There is another entrance on the other side of the property too, but we don't use it.




> Because Thailand is such a corrupt monkey house full of retards a pissed off Thai does not seem to worry about killing another local or a falang.


Very true. &, the folks may have a local head policemen in the family which is a worry. But, we have much higher and more powerful folks who have been notified, but I really don't wanna go there - the lawyer is very confident we'll do it in court.

But, as said, I don't mind buying the land, but they don't wanna sell it to us.

----------


## MrG

> But, as said, I don't mind buying the land, but they don't wanna sell it to us.


Is there an anti-farang element to this?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Hence why i tend to not get involved in buying anything here.


Nothing to do with you mate.

If you purchased something for your handbag in her name and they found out that she was beiing funded by a wealthy Perth fire fighter the shit would hit the fan.

First and foremost and before you buy land here check the accessway roads and make sure you get title on this.

Most banks will not even consider funding properties unless the access roads are part of the overall title. So simple and so easy to do before you buy a slab of land.

----------


## Loy Toy

> We have right of way


Is that document registered with the land department and attached to the chanoit............. It's called an unlimited servitude document..Sorry no question mark.

If not you have a problem. If you have sue their fucking thieiving, filthy Thai arses off.

----------


## Dillinger

> we have much higher and more powerful folks who have been notified


 :rofl: 







 :Sorry1:

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :rofl: 

(That is quality!  :Smile: )




> Is there an anti-farang element to this?


I don't think so, I did the house for the missus and her family; I've spent all of 3 weeks on the land over 15 years...

Anyways, even though we had right of way formally agreed it wasn't as legally binding as LT listed (we are not listed on the chanote), so that's what our lawyer will sort out - from the agreement we have, they have no choice, apparently, but we will see.

I don't know why this other group are causing problems in this way, and some very senior folks (most powerful in the province actually) have already become quite pissed off with their actions when the missus contacted them... It's just stupid. A simple chat could sort things out, but of course the idiots just make threats and act aggressively...




> Is that document registered with the land department and attached to the chanoit............. It's called an unlimited servitude document..Sorry no question mark.
> 
> If not you have a problem.


We have legal right, but we're not on the chanote. We don't have a problem, but we do need to sort out the unlimited servitude document.

----------


## terry57

^^^^

You are right LT, 

It is certainly nothing to do with me and it never will be simply because I will never give these Monkeys any chance to fuk me over.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm similar, Terry insomuchas, I spent a bit of money on this house, not much, it's kinda for the missus' 15 years service - she has somewhere if anything happens to me, etc. 

I haven't been fully involved although I did get the land registration and chanote sorted out before I started paying money for the build. We do have another route out on the other side, but this is our primary route out, so we need to sort out the unlimited servitude document because the fella we had the agreement with is now dead... As you'd imagine, it's Thais who have lived next to each other for generations, then all of a sudden some other distant family member starts owning a piece of land and causing trouble.

----------


## Dillinger

> I will never give these Monkeys any chance to fuk me over.



Is your aircon still blowing cold mate?

Did you manage to get that handprint off your wall ?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> We have legal right, but we're not on the chanote.


You must have the servitude document connected legally and in writting with the chanoit.

If not your solicitor is telling you a lot of bollocks and laughing, not at them but at you.

Good luck mate.

----------


## terry57

^ ^^^

Typical greedy money grabbing retarded Thai monkeys.   :Confused: 

Of course not all are not like this but it seems when they smell money it fooks their little brain around.  :Confused:

----------


## Loy Toy

> I will never give these Monkeys any chance to fuk me over.


Not about me or you Tezza, more so as we are involved at the outside.

They fuck their own over because they are jealous thieving cvnts.

----------


## Bettyboo

> You must have the servitude document connected legally and in writting with the chanoit.
> If not your solicitor is telling you a lot of bollocks and laughing, not at them but at you.


We have an unquestionable right of way. End of. The house has been on the land for over 30 years, and the road out has been used during that entire time. Since the old fella died, nobody lives on the land, the house has fallen to ruin, the new owners (old dead fellas sister) are just trying it on.

I agree with you that we need to either buy the land or pay for the unlimited servitude document on the chanote.

The main point is: I don't want trouble or to upset locals, but they just force it into a row. Dilly will laugh, but it has been arranged that one phonecall will stop all this and force them to sell us the land at market rates and probably shit their pants too, but I'd prefer to sort it out through the courts.

Thailand can be a pain in the arse, it's always about power and there will always be somebody who doesn't understand the connections and will rock the boat - then, it's patronage and power, all the stuff I hate getting involved in and always despise others doing...

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
>  I will never give these Monkeys any chance to fuk me over.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your aircon still blowing cold mate?
> 
> Did you manage to get that handprint off your wall ?



It's funny you mentioned that Dill. 

I have always tried hard to give the Thai the benefit of the doubt and put their numerous personal issues down to lack of education, lack of International travel, lack of money and many other external and internal issues. 

But after being fuked over by 7 consecutive teams of Air Con cleaners I came to the conclusion that i was wrong.  :Confused: 

They're basically fooked in the head .  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

> They fuck their own over because they are jealous thieving cvnts.




I really hate to agree with you, I'm not happy at all that I am agreeing with you but it's basically the truth innit. 

When one lives here one experiences it every fookin day nearly.  :Sorry1: 

The woman are much better than the average Somchai though, some of these Somchais are dumber than a bag of rocks.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> The trouble with these issues is this.
> 
> Because Thailand is such a corrupt monkey house full of retards a pissed off Thai does not seem to worry about killing another local or a falang. 
> 
> Hence why i tend to not get involved in buying anything here.


 
The real issue is that you don't have any experience nor exposure to said subject matter.......as you shouldn't speak of things you know nothing of.


 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> or pay for the unlimited servitude document on the chanote.


No, pay them the legal fee of no more then 2,000 baht to have your wifes name put on the chanoit. There can be and should have everyone's name on that piece of service road land right from the get go.

Fuck I get a headache just reading these threads.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Oh I don't now about that Jeff, after reading nearly every building thread on this forum, following this forum for 9 years and hearing all the horror stories and now living here for 3 years I recon i have a pretty good idea what is going on.  :Smile: 

There are many success stories of course but an equal amount of fuk ups and corruption issues.

Now fuk off and Post some Scat up,

That's where your experience lies Jeff.  :spam2:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> or pay for the unlimited servitude document on the chanote.
> 
> 
> No, pay them the legal fee of no more then 2,000 baht to have your wifes name put on the chanoit. There can be and should have everyone's name on that piece of service road land right from the get go.
> 
> Fuck I get a headache just reading these threads.


That sounds about right; I haven't been speaking to the lawyers, just the wife who has been speaking to them - and that is the route they are going. 

I get a headache too! &, what pisses me off is: 1) it stresses the missus out; 2) people potentially get involved who you don't want to owe a favour to in an ideal world. But Thais always try to elevate the problem until one side has power that the other just can't compete with - it's rarely decent discussion and acceptance of middle ground...

Thailand can be a pain in the arse. One good thing about this house was the safety of it, on land been in the family and close friends for many generations, no stress, no issues, but always one worm comes along.

Next, her sister who is 15 and lives next door with the FiL, will likely get pregnant to some local thug or drug dealer...

 :France:

----------


## thaimeme

Your dream world, Tez....

Carry on.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Thailand can be a pain in the arse. One good thing about this house was the safety of it, on land been in the family and close friends for many generations, no stress, no issues, but always one worm comes along.  Next, her sister who is 15 and lines next door with the FiL, will likely get pregnant to some local thug or drug dealer...


Look on the bright side mate..... should be a breeze now......getting a 100 page thread :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Wasp

Betts ............... you might possibly remember that this was a feature in my Thread . 
And Roobarb was very concerned about the problems that can come about when you're a bit landlocked and people decide in their bolshiness to block access that has been used for yonks.

In Missy's case the old *Ladypig* started building her daily bonfires across our access and generally made life very stressed.

An aunt of Missy spent 100 000 Baht taking this through the legal channels . 

She won . 

But the cost was an unnecessary waste .

You'll win any proceedings ---- but what a wasteful pain in the bum it all is !



Wasp

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> The trouble with these issues is this.
> 
> Because Thailand is such a corrupt monkey house full of retards a pissed off Thai does not seem to worry about killing another local or a falang. 
> 
> Hence why i tend to not get involved in buying anything here.
> 
> ...


Do you two have history?

OUCH !

----------


## terry57

^

Disregard Jeff, 

Everyone else does, he's a fookin idiot.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 30 years.
> 
> 
> We had some Thai idiots try to pull the same shit before.
> 
> If a public accessway is available for use for 7 years then the owners of that accessway cannnot deny entry to the people who have been using it over that period.
> 
> ...


Just adding to the above from my experience ... 'public accessway' doesn't always mean a traditional 'road' ... where we live, just outside Bangkok, the 'public accessway' can also be defined as the local canal (klong).

Which is navigable until the dry season when it drys up and the trees start to grow, or the flood gates are closed.









 (I loved riding in that boat.)
 
The above said there is a 'road' access but it's over private land and we egress that at the whim of the property owner.

If he appears, there is a lot of respect shown from all family members.

----------


## David48atTD

Going back to the canals, a lot of the land owners simply fill them  in and add to their holding.  When I queried this (denying public  access) and asked about the oversight of local officials I was told that  he was corrupt.  

When I asked about escalating the query to his Boss,  apparently he was in Jail ... at that point, I stopped asking.

Such is life in Thailand.

----------


## Bettyboo

Well, we've decided to extend the kitchen of our palace. I had budgeted 15,000 baht, but sadly we're likely to go a little over budget - perhaps 23,000 baht total. I will uploads pictures as I get them.

----------


## Norton

Hey Bettyboo, good to see you back posting. Looking forward to updates.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Well, we've decided to extend the kitchen of our palace. I had budgeted 15,000 baht, but sadly we're likely to go a little over budget - perhaps 23,000 baht total. I will uploads pictures as I get them.


Betty, Thai style outside kitchen? i.e more open to let the smell out

----------


## ootai

Bettyboo
I hadn't read this thread before and only went back 100 posts this time. I will read the whole lot later but for now I really would like to know the final outcome of the dispute over the access way.
A while ago my missus bought 4 rai from her Mum and the neighbours all extended family wouldn't give her a permanent access. In the end she made a deal with her ex BiL and gave him about 3/4 of a rai off the end and he gave her a road to access the rest. He then gave that to his daughter (my missus's niece) who has now built a house (shanty) on it.

Then not long ago my missus sold it to her sister and so we are now freed from the issues.  We tried just about everything to get access, I don't know where or how access was gained before she bought it, but the "family" wouldn't budge. I really think they wanted to buy it from us cheaply the pricks.

Any way post more.

----------


## HuangLao

> Betty, Thai style outside kitchen? i.e more open to let the smell out


By the looks of it, he'll require much more than B23,000....
That won't even get ya in the door.

Though, can be done inexpensively if one is clever and suss it out correctly.

Best to ya, Betts....

----------


## NamPikToot

> Though, can be done inexpensively if one is clever and suss it out correctly.
> 
> Best to ya, Betts....


And ecomentally, i seem to recall bamboo somewhere......... :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> And ecomentally, i seem to recall bamboo somewhere.........



Bamboo and termite mound mud-bricks. 
On property self sufficient.

 :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

carport

----------


## Bettyboo

> Bettyboo
> I hadn't read this thread before and only went back 100 posts this time. I will read the whole lot later but for now I really would like to know the final outcome of the dispute over the access way.


We won the first two rounds at the court, and we were basically flying along to win the 3rd and final round (total cost to me at that point was 60,000 baht). Them, our lawyer, their lawyer and the court came around and got the FiL (under pressure from the police thugs) to sign a document dropping the case, dropping our rights to the access and agreeing to pay a fee for limited access and pay for all the renovations ourselves - obviously, I had told the FiL not to sign any documents, just follow the court process through, but I was in Korea when the mob came knocking on his door one morning. Basically, our lawyer sold us out...

We have another access we created through the fields at the back, cost us about 10,000 baht to make it and we have an agreement with the person who owns that land. Not a satisfactory ending, but it's difficult to manage these processes. I had told the wife just to buy the bit of land from the original tossers many moons before the signing by FiL, but of course she and the FiL were too proud and outraged to overpay for something... The old woman who owns the land (and is connected to the most powerful MP in the region), a very nasty old lady, is old and will be dead soon - she won't be missed by anybody in the village... I will buy the strip of land from her children at that point (get a Thai friend to buy it as a 3rd party, but put in my wife's name).

I don't really care about these nasty little minded village folk; they seem to waste their days bullying any other local Thai they can. I'm pretty mellow about it, refuse to be wound up by a situation that I never had any chance of controlling (should've managed it years ago, I just presumed that was a part of our land, never checked, should have...). My life in Korea is good, I've more money saved in Korea than that house and land are worth, so life is good. I only invest very small amounts in that house - total, with spectacular kitchen, will be under 900,000 baht...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Hey Bettyboo, good to see you back posting. Looking forward to updates.


Thank you, Sir. As soon as I get pictures, I'll upload them.




> Betty, Thai style outside kitchen? i.e more open to let the smell out


I'm not sure; I'm hoping for the money I'm paying out we'll have walls, windows, the lot.  :Smile: 




> By the looks of it, he'll require much more than B23,000....
> That won't even get ya in the door.
> 
> Though, can be done inexpensively if one is clever and suss it out correctly.
> 
> Best to ya, Betts....


The FiL is a cheap cheap bastard; he buys stuff cheap, does the work himself or gets day workers - it's shocking how cheap he can do stuff. For example, our car port cost well under 10,000 but beautifully looks after many vehicles.




> carport


You asked, you get:



I'm not sure if the kitchen will turn out as well as the car port, but my hopes are high!

----------


## NamPikToot

> You asked, you get:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the kitchen will turn out as well as the car port, but my hopes are high!


Nice, i recall the original was a little less shall we say stable. :Smile: 

The kitchen is 1/2 finished so you should be OK

----------


## Loy Toy

^^  Has the sister dropped any illegitimate sprogs yet Betty?

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^^  Has the sister dropped any illegitimate sprogs yet Betty?


The wife's little sister got kicked out by the FiL after her BF stole some money from him. Even though the FiL paid her uni fees and sent her on her way with some cash, it appears that she has dropped out of uni... Just as expected. 

If I do come back to Thailand then I'll probably buy an apartment, in my name, somewhere I like and live there.

More exciting LT is my attempts at linking up with Intel to get the neuromorphic revolution underway. I want millions $$$, and I want them in the next 36 months!

----------


## Loy Toy

> More exciting LT is my attempts at linking up with Intel to get the neuromorphic revolution underway.


Now that sounds exciting Betty! If the FIL is not involved count me in and we can give the SIL a job on the front counter!   :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> I hadn't read this thread before and only went back 100 posts this time.


I don't think I had seen this thread before either somehow, to my memory.

Welcome back Betty!

----------


## Bettyboo

> I don't think I had seen this thread before either somehow, to my memory.
> 
> Welcome back Betty!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Welcome back betty

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cheers, Boo...

Good to hear from you...

----------


## Bettyboo

& for those of you who thought it couldn't be done on budget...

I'm not actually sure what it is, it looks more like an outside toilet, but I'm assured it'll look fine when complete, and all for under 20k baht. 









Looks like it's gonna be an excellent place for jungle animals to sleep over...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yabba-dabba-do...

----------

